# Che cosa mi devo aspettare?



## ladyred (8 Dicembre 2017)

Parlavo con un ragazzo 10 anni più grande di me da una settimana, siamo stati sempre amici su fb e ci eravamo visti una volta per amici in comune due anni fa, ma da 10 giorni parlavamo ogni giorno su whatsapp. Lui è di Salerno e io Milano, questa mattina ci siamo visti e abbiamo fatto sesso, io rispetto ad altre volte ero un po' piu meno disinibita però i suoi commenti durante il sesso sono stati positivi. oggi mi ha scritto due massaggi veloci e basta...ora io sto male, ma secondo voi non mi considererà più? cosa devo fare? perchè sbaglio sempre con gli uomini


----------



## perplesso (8 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Parlavo con un ragazzo 10 anni più grande di me da una settimana, siamo stati sempre amici su fb e ci eravamo visti una volta per amici in comune due anni fa, ma da 10 giorni parlavamo ogni giorno su whatsapp. Lui è di Salerno e io Milano, questa mattina ci siamo visti e abbiamo fatto sesso, io rispetto ad altre volte ero un po' piu meno disinibita però i suoi commenti durante il sesso sono stati positivi. oggi mi ha scritto due massaggi veloci e basta...ora io sto male, ma secondo voi non mi considererà più? cosa devo fare? perchè sbaglio sempre con gli uomini


chi ha avuto ha avuto, chi ha dato ha dato

scurdammoce 'o passato


----------



## stany (8 Dicembre 2017)

Azz...se è partito da Salerno sapeva che non era solo per un caffè?


----------



## Lostris (9 Dicembre 2017)

Ma il punto qual è?

Immagino che il sesso sia stato desiderato da entrambi.. ed è un po’ presto per trarre conclusioni, dato che è successo stamattina....  

Mi sa che sei parecchio giovane.. 

Comunque... chi ha tradito chi?


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

Ho 25 anni e lui 38... e se non mi scrive più secondo voi sbaglio se lo contatto dicendo qualcosa di spinto!?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni e lui 38... e se non mi scrive più secondo voi sbaglio se lo contatto dicendo qualcosa di spinto!?


Cosa vuoi ri  fartelo? Vai e divertiti. Il lasciato è perso e credo che un buon manico che ti sollazzi, in questo momento,  ti faccia bene, moltooooo bene...


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

Certo che voglio rifarmelo ma ho paura di fare una figuraccia se torno io sul discorso e magari lui non ha più intenzione di far sesso !


----------



## Lostris (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Certo che voglio rifarmelo ma ho paura di fare una figuraccia se torno io sul discorso e magari lui non ha più intenzione di far sesso !


Penso che puoi anche permetterti di essere abbastanza diretta.

comunque non hai risposto.. come mai sei su Tradimento.net? Chi dei due è impegnato?


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

Scusa, comunque io sono impegnata ma penso che lo lascerò perché ormai è come se non siamo più insieme


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Scusa, comunque io sono impegnata ma penso che lo lascerò perché ormai è come se non siamo più insieme


Scusa ma capisci che a sto’ tizio ogni chiavata gli costa na’ cifra. La prima ok dopo si pensa.....


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa ma capisci che a sto’ tizio ogni chiavata gli costa na’ cifra. La prima ok dopo si pensa.....


Uguale. Comunque dopo la prima te le tieni in caldo. I casi sono due. Lei è una pippa oppure lui sta facendo il sostenuto.


----------



## spleen (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Parlavo con un ragazzo 10 anni più grande di me da una settimana, siamo stati sempre amici su fb e ci eravamo visti una volta per amici in comune due anni fa, ma da 10 giorni parlavamo ogni giorno su whatsapp. Lui è di Salerno e io Milano, questa mattina ci siamo visti e abbiamo fatto sesso, io rispetto ad altre volte ero un po' piu meno disinibita però i suoi commenti durante il sesso sono stati positivi. oggi mi ha scritto due massaggi veloci e basta...ora io sto male, ma secondo voi non mi considererà più? cosa devo fare? perchè sbaglio sempre con gli uomini


  Perchè sbagli con gli uomini? Forse perchè hai troppa fretta?


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Uguale. Comunque dopo la prima te le tieni in caldo. I casi sono due. Lei è una pippa oppure lui sta facendo il sostenuto.



Allora perchè mi diceva che lo stavo facendo impazzire? ho anche ingoiato... volevo proporre anal la prossima volta visto che non l'ho fatto apposta...però non lo so ho troppi dubbi


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa ma capisci che a sto’ tizio ogni chiavata gli costa na’ cifra. La prima ok dopo si pensa.....


viaggia molto per lavoro


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Allora perchè mi diceva che lo stavo facendo impazzire? ho anche ingoiato... volevo proporre anal la prossima volta visto che non l'ho fatto apposta...però non lo so ho troppi dubbi


Ah be se hai ingoiato minimo dovrebbe averti già chiesto di sposarlo


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah be se hai ingoiato minimo dovrebbe averti già chiesto di sposarlo


ahahahah dai era per smorzare


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Allora perchè mi diceva che lo stavo facendo impazzire? ho anche ingoiato... volevo proporre anal la prossima volta visto che non l'ho fatto apposta...però non lo so ho troppi dubbi


Arciiiiiii. Questa vuol fare anal. Che donna


----------



## Torcia (9 Dicembre 2017)

eh si... niente tieni unita una coppia come l'anal....


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Torcia ha detto:


> eh si... niente tieni unita una coppia come l'anal....


Al primo, invio al secondo anal al terzo orecchie e naso


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

eddai ragazzi ma è solo per divertimento


----------



## Torcia (9 Dicembre 2017)

Esattamente


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> eddai ragazzi ma è solo per divertimento


Vai tranquilla, incontrarla una come te, non siamo tutti “arci”


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

non capisco solo perchè non mi scrive


----------



## stany (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni e lui 38... e se non mi scrive più secondo voi sbaglio se lo contatto dicendo qualcosa di spinto!?


Si: sesso e viaggi: vaffanculo! È spinto?
Dai retta...se vuoi scopare trovatene uno più vicino!


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni e lui 38... e se non mi scrive più secondo voi sbaglio se lo contatto dicendo qualcosa di spinto!?


sì


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

Ok allora non gli devo più scrivere


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ok allora non gli devo più scrivere


che ci stai, lo sa.   non gli servono conferme.   la prossima volta che dovrà passare da Milano, si farà vivo lui.

tu statte senza pensieri


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho anche ingoiato


Embè? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vai tranquilla, incontrarla una come te, non siamo tutti “arci”


che ho fatto mo?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2017)

Sai che esistono le malattie sessualmente trasmissibili?


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che esistono le malattie sessualmente trasmissibili?


Molti se le cercano.


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

Che c’entrano ora le malattie? Se avessi pensato fosse un tossico mica ci avrei scopato


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi ri  fartelo? Vai e divertiti. Il lasciato è perso e credo che un buon manico che ti sollazzi, in questo momento,  ti faccia bene, moltooooo bene...


ma dai a tutte lo stesso consiglio ? :rotfl:
ma che e' scopolandia ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa ma capisci che a sto’ tizio ogni chiavata gli costa na’ cifra. La prima ok dopo si pensa.....


e va bene! Ma un minimo di contatto poteva anche tenerlo.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma dai a tutte lo stesso consiglio ? :rotfl:
> ma che e' scopolandia ?


Hanno. Tutte bisogno de perno principale. Che vogliamo parlare d’ammore? Non è il “formaggio”


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma dai a tutte lo stesso consiglio ? :rotfl:
> ma che e' scopolandia ?


 e non si era capito?:rotfl:
Cittadinanza onoraria, e "chiavi" della città:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (9 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che e' scopolandia ?


:rotfl:



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e va bene! Ma un minimo di contatto poteva anche tenerlo.


Sì, ma non lo ha fatto e questo dirà pure qualcosa 
o non gli è piaciuta abbastanza, o al momento ha qualche sgamo in loco e non val la pena fare km, 
o non chiama per evitare elucubrazioni impegnative, 
o... 
o...
o...
l'unica è aspettare


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Sì, ma non lo ha fatto e questo dirà pure qualcosa
> ...


io vorrei scrivergli ma mi trattengo


----------



## MariLea (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> io vorrei scrivergli ma mi trattengo


Brava! 
Piuttosto guardati intorno che di alternative è pieno il mondo,
quando si farà vivo, deciderai se hai altri impegni o no


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Brava!
> Piuttosto guardati intorno che di alternative è pieno il mondo,
> quando si farà vivo, deciderai se hai altri impegni o no


intanto sono tornata single al 100 % ...però ho paura che dopo un po' di alcol potrei scrivergli qualche cavolata


----------



## MariLea (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> intanto sono tornata single al 100 % ...però ho paura che dopo un po' di alcol potrei scrivergli qualche cavolata


Bene :up: il mondo è tuo.
Stai mordendo il freno, cerchi tutte le scuse per chiamarlo eh? 
Intanto, se l'alcool ti fa fare cazzate, non devi assolutamente bere o solo quel po' che ti fa rimanere te stessa. 
Esci con amiche ed amici, svagati e fa' solo cose per te, che piacciono a te, mai per piacere agli altri


----------



## ladyred (9 Dicembre 2017)

La mia paura è che gli posso scrivere tipo “ ma se ci rivediamo la prossima volta facciamo anche an**!? “ per stuzzicarlo non so


----------



## MariLea (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> La mia paura è che gli posso scrivere tipo “ ma se ci rivediamo la prossima volta facciamo anche an**!? “ per stuzzicarlo non so


e così scrivendo pensi di risultare irresistibile 

comunque lascio la parola ai maschi


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> intanto sono tornata single al 100 % ...però ho paura che dopo un po' di alcol potrei scrivergli qualche cavolata


daje de gazzosa allora


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> daje de gazzosa allora


:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> La mia paura è che gli posso scrivere tipo “ ma se ci rivediamo la prossima volta facciamo anche an**!? “ per stuzzicarlo non so


ma.....Non mi sembra una grande idea


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma.....Non mi sembra una grande idea


A me si.


----------



## MariLea (10 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> daje de gazzosa allora


:yes::sarcastic:


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A me si.


ma se non si è fatto sentire, non saprei


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Che c’entrano ora le malattie? Se avessi pensato fosse un tossico mica ci avrei scopato


Avevo il dubbio fossi un troll, questa risposta aumenta i dubbi.
Comunque la salute è la tua.


----------



## ladyred (10 Dicembre 2017)

So chi è non mi preoccupo delle malattie


----------



## ladyred (10 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma se non si è fatto sentire, non saprei


Ma pensavo se ora sta a 700 km da me e sa che ci sto cosa dovrebbe scrivermi


----------



## Lostris (10 Dicembre 2017)

Nulla.
Se non gliene frega niente di te non ti scriverà nulla.
Potresti proporgli anche un triplo carpiato, sarebbe solo patetico.

che noia.


----------



## ladyred (10 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nulla.
> Se non gliene frega niente di te non ti scriverà nulla.
> Potresti proporgli anche un triplo carpiato, sarebbe solo patetico.
> 
> che noia.


Vabbè vi dirò


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma pensavo se ora sta a 700 km da me e sa che ci sto cosa dovrebbe scrivermi


 un ciao, mi è piaciuto. Uni che sparisce e non si fa più sentire completamente, è uno che avendo raggiunto, lo scopo, finito.
 Prima però scriveva.
Capisci cosa voglio dire.


----------



## stany (10 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> La mia paura è che gli posso scrivere tipo “ ma se ci rivediamo la prossima volta facciamo anche an**!? “ per stuzzicarlo non so


Ma sei vera? Boh....


----------



## stany (10 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo il dubbio fossi un troll, questa risposta aumenta i dubbi.
> Comunque la salute è la tua.


Ma solo io e te abbiamo sto dubbio....Dai
...una per corrispondenza mette in palio il culo
...ma dai!!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma sei vera? Boh....


Purtroppo potrebbe esserlo.


----------



## stany (10 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un ciao, mi è piaciuto. Uni che sparisce e non si fa più sentire completamente, è uno che avendo raggiunto, lo scopo, finito.
> Prima però scriveva.
> Capisci cosa voglio dire.


Quindi l'anale non lo interessa..... altrimenti avrebbe insisto, oppure sa che quando passerà da Milano potrà degustarlo, oppure più probabilmente la storia è un fake assoluto ....mah!


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che esistono le malattie sessualmente trasmissibili?


 tra ingoio, anale e MST, subito nel porto sicuro. Non sia mai che parlassi d'altro.


ladyred ha detto:


> Che c’entrano ora le malattie? Se avessi pensato fosse un tossico mica ci avrei scopato


ma siete andati a pelle pure la prima volta?


ladyred ha detto:


> La mia paura è che gli posso scrivere tipo “ ma se ci rivediamo la prossima volta facciamo anche an**!? “ per stuzzicarlo non so





ladyred ha detto:


> Ma pensavo se ora sta a 700 km da me e sa che ci sto cosa dovrebbe scrivermi


approccio Gay, scrivigli così: ciao stallone, volevo ricordarti che ancora non mi hai fatto il culo e sei sparito dopo il primo giro di giostra, non ho controllato bene ma mi pareva da quello che ho visto, che le palle le avessi. Evidentemente mi sbagliavo. Hai inzuppato e sei sparito. Se ti rifai vivo vedi di strisciare bene sennò manco apro.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un ciao, mi è piaciuto. Uni che sparisce e non si fa più sentire completamente, è uno che avendo raggiunto, lo scopo, finito.
> Prima però scriveva.
> Capisci cosa voglio dire.


Però se gli da il culo questo se li smazza altri 700+700. Il problema è quando i buchi sono finiti.


----------



## ladyred (10 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Però se gli da il culo questo se li smazza altri 700+700. Il problema è quando i buchi sono finiti.


Sono vera non preoccupatevi, ma ovvio che non si fa 700 + 700 per me... ma quando dovrà tornare per lavoro qui oppure se mi trovo io da lui... questo intendo... voglio solo fargli capire che io ci voglio tornare a letto un’altra volta magari con più tempo e quindi migliore della prima


----------



## ladyred (10 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un ciao, mi è piaciuto. Uni che sparisce e non si fa più sentire completamente, è uno che avendo raggiunto, lo scopo, finito.
> Prima però scriveva.
> Capisci cosa voglio dire.


Mi ha scritto quando era arrivato a casa e mandato 2 cuori. Poi basta


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sono vera non preoccupatevi, ma ovvio che non si fa 700 + 700 per me... ma quando dovrà tornare per lavoro qui oppure se mi trovo io da lui... questo intendo... voglio solo fargli capire che io ci voglio tornare a letto un’altra volta magari con più tempo e quindi migliore della prima


Sì, che scopasse bene si era capito:mexican:


----------



## perplesso (10 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sono vera non preoccupatevi, ma ovvio che non si fa 700 + 700 per me... ma quando dovrà tornare per lavoro qui oppure se mi trovo io da lui... questo intendo... voglio solo fargli capire che io ci voglio tornare a letto un’altra volta magari con più tempo e quindi migliore della prima


stai serena che il tuo numero non l'ha cancellato


----------



## ladyred (10 Dicembre 2017)

Sarà che essendo pieno di soldi avrà un comportamento da stronzo con tutte


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sarà che essendo pieno di soldi avrà un comportamento da stronzo con tutte


Tu sei povera?


----------



## ladyred (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu sei povera?


No sto molto bene


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> No sto molto bene


E allora che discorsi sono sul fatto che se hai un sacco di soldi fai lo stronzo in automatico? Sembrava tanto un discorso da comunisti morti di fame


----------



## ladyred (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora che discorsi sono sul fatto che se hai un sacco di soldi fai lo stronzo in automatico? Sembrava tanto un discorso da comunisti morti di fame


Ma che puoi avere tutte le donne che vuoi!


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi l'anale non lo interessa..... altrimenti avrebbe insisto, oppure sa che quando passerà da Milano potrà degustarlo, oppure più probabilmente la storia è un fake assoluto ....mah!


probabilmente era nei dintorni e ha approffittato dell'ospitalità.
Sapendo che non ci sarà altra occasione , sparito. 
Potrebbe essere che non gli sia piaciuto l'incontro


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Dicembre 2017)

[MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] non credo proprio che si smazzerebbe tutta quella strada per l'uscita di servizio:mexican:

Più probabile che era di passaggio


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi ha scritto quando era arrivato a casa e mandato 2 cuori. Poi basta


basta chi ha dato, ha dato , chi  ha avuto, ha avuto.
Direi che ha preso le distanze. 
Uno che fa così, non vuole replicare


----------



## ladyred (10 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> basta chi ha dato, ha dato , chi  ha avuto, ha avuto.
> Direi che ha preso le distanze.
> Uno che fa così, non vuole replicare


Si era di passaggio. Non credo abbia preso le distanze comunque domani gli scrivo e vi dirò


----------



## Mariben (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma che puoi avere tutte le donne che vuoi!


ricapitolando;
non è un tossico
è ricco
può avere tutte le donne che vuole
hai scopato ( e ingoiato ) perchè " era di passaggio "
concludendo;
 è impossibile possa trasmettere malattie veneree/ aids/herpes
complimenti davvero !!!!


----------



## ladyred (11 Dicembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> ricapitolando;
> non è un tossico
> è ricco
> può avere tutte le donne che vuole
> ...


Quindi in tutto il mio disagio voi pensate che abbia preso l’aids ! Cioè ma non sono così sprovveduta, quindi cosa dovevo fare ? Intanto oggi finalmente lo contatto così questa storia finirà


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Quindi in tutto il mio disagio voi pensate che abbia preso l’aids ! Cioè ma non sono così sprovveduta, quindi *cosa dovevo fare *? Intanto oggi finalmente lo contatto così questa storia finirà


Smettere di rispondere a quelle che parlano di AIDS perché evidentemente parlano di AIDS perché di sentimenti non ne sanno parlare. Sei piccola, devi crescere. Una clamidia ogni tanto fa parte del gioco


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere che non gli sia piaciuto l'incontro


Oh, ci sta. Non è che ingoiare automaticamente ti impedisca di essere un ciocco di legno a letto


----------



## ladyred (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh, ci sta. Non è che ingoiare automaticamente ti impedisca di essere un ciocco di legno a letto


ne ho fatte sicuro di migliori..ma abbiamo fatto 6 o 7 posizioni...mi desse un alra possibilita


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> ne ho fatte sicuro di migliori..*ma abbiamo fatto 6 o 7 posizioni..*.mi desse un alra possibilita


La prima volta tutto il rondò? 
Foooorte...
Fiiiigo...
:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Parlavo con un ragazzo 10 anni più grande di me da una settimana, siamo stati sempre amici su fb e ci eravamo visti una volta per amici in comune due anni fa, ma da 10 giorni parlavamo ogni giorno su whatsapp. Lui è di Salerno e io Milano, questa mattina ci siamo visti e abbiamo fatto sesso, io rispetto ad altre volte ero un po' piu meno disinibita però i suoi commenti durante il sesso sono stati positivi. oggi mi ha scritto due massaggi veloci e basta...ora io sto male, ma secondo voi non mi considererà più? cosa devo fare? perchè sbaglio sempre con gli uomini


Uomini che si fanno centinaia di km per una chiavata come se dalle loro parti non ci fossero donne. :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Dicembre 2017)

Certo, queste donne che molestano gli uomini
:rotfl:
Scrivigli, di sicuro gradirà


----------



## patroclo (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Parlavo con un ragazzo 10 anni più grande di me da una settimana, siamo stati sempre amici su fb e ci eravamo visti una volta per amici in comune due anni fa, ma da 10 giorni parlavamo ogni giorno su whatsapp. Lui è di Salerno e io Milano, questa mattina ci siamo visti e abbiamo fatto sesso, io rispetto ad altre volte ero un po' piu meno disinibita però i suoi commenti durante il sesso sono stati positivi. oggi mi ha scritto due massaggi veloci e basta...ora io sto male, ma secondo voi non mi considererà più? cosa devo fare? perchè sbaglio sempre con gli uomini


immagina che tu ami le coccole dopo il sesso e lui no. Non avendo voi due un letto stabile vedi le coccole come lo scambio di messaggi, come si fosse addormentato dall'altro lato del letto..... ipotizzo, giusto per dare un alternativa....


----------



## ladyred (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La prima volta tutto il rondò?
> Foooorte...
> Fiiiigo...
> :rotfl:


che vuol dire tutto il rondo?


----------



## ladyred (11 Dicembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> immagina che tu ami le coccole dopo il sesso e lui no. Non avendo voi due un letto stabile vedi le coccole come lo scambio di messaggi, come si fosse addormentato dall'altro lato del letto..... ipotizzo, giusto per dare un alternativa....



può essere, però dopo volevo che stessi con lui abbracciata


----------



## ladyred (11 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Certo, queste donne che molestano gli uomini
> :rotfl:
> Scrivigli, di sicuro gradirà



lui mi molestava fino a che non ho accettato


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> lui mi molestava fino a che non ho accettato


La mia era solo una battuta.
Gli hai scritto?


----------



## ladyred (11 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La mia era solo una battuta.
> Gli hai scritto?



gli scrivo questa sera perchè ora sono al lavoro e non potrei rispondere se dovesse parlarmi


----------



## Diletta (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> gli scrivo questa sera perchè ora sono al lavoro e non potrei rispondere se dovesse parlarmi


Credo che non si porrebbe questo problema...sei stata un'avventura, è così difficile da capirlo?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Credo che non si porrebbe questo problema...sei stata un'avventura, è così difficile da capirlo?


ma mi sembra di capire che lei non voglia altro, vuole "approfondire" l'avventura...


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> ma mi sembra di capire che lei non voglia altro, vuole "approfondire" l'avventura...


E stare abbracciati dopo il sesso. Ma l'altro cià il treno che parte....


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> ma mi sembra di capire che lei non voglia altro, vuole "approfondire" l'avventura...


Questo è poco ma sicuro. È pronta a dargli il culo......a proposito vergine? (Credo di no si accettano scommesse )


----------



## Mariben (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> ne ho fatte sicuro di migliori..ma abbiamo fatto 6 o 7 posizioni...mi desse un alra possibilita


Dalla a un altro ... la possibilità.. no ?


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> che vuol dire tutto il rondo?


a regazzì. fatte servì da un ragazzetto invecchiato che ancora se la diverte forte:

sto pischello terroncello col sangre caliente, fatta la scopata s'è freddato subito.
te hai fatto la sceneggiata, 7 posizioni, ingoio e tutto il circo Togni, quando bastavano na pecora fatta bene e un mezzo cucchiaio se lui era duracell. Avrebbero dovuto contare gli sguardi, le annusate, e l'intensità. La prima volta.
adesso lui è tornato dalla legittima che brava ragazza manco si mette a pecora, mentre te sei la zoccoletta nordista da usare per una sera e da cancellare o ignorare perchè "sennò chssà che si mette in testa quella dopo che iomaschioalfalehofattofareildiavoloaquattro"
spero tu non ti sia fatta fare foto che la clamidia si cura, le foto mandate a cazzo su whatsapp te le ritrovi dentro il tuo curriculum tra tre anni dove lavori
te rode? bene. la prima e più importante lezione che hai imparato con sto stronzetto è che la fregna va data a chi ha l'apertura mentale per metterla a frutto. idem il culo. idem il tempo. la prima e più importante cazzata che hai fatto è stata scaccolare un disagiato.
se non lo rifai, avrai gà fatto un passo avanti
ciao
Arci


----------



## Lostris (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> può essere, però dopo volevo che stessi con lui abbracciata


----------



## Divì (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E stare abbracciati dopo il sesso. Ma l'altro cià il treno che parte....


.... e c'è sempre qualcuno che parte, ma dove arriva se parte? E la vita la vita, e la vita l'è bela l'è bela......


----------



## ladyred (11 Dicembre 2017)

Vabbè ragazzi mi ha scritto lui oggi


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Vabbè ragazzi mi ha scritto lui oggi



Ciao! 

ma col musicista come era finita poi?
Quello sposato intendo.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> ma col musicista come era finita poi?
> Quello sposato intendo.


Li sceglie con il lanternino


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Li sceglie con il lanternino



Eh...buh...però mi sembrano tutte storie un po' uguali fra di loro, e questo è interessante. 

Quando la storia si ripete, significa che ci sono cose importanti da imparare. Su se stessi intendo, e lei è giovane


----------



## ladyred (11 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...buh...però mi sembrano tutte storie un po' uguali fra di loro, e questo è interessante.
> 
> Quando la storia si ripete, significa che ci sono cose importanti da imparare. Su se stessi intendo, e lei è giovane


Infatti penso che dovrei andare da uno psicologo per come li scelgo! Comunque niente, non abbiamo più fatto nulla dopo quella volta... mi ha scritto qualche volta per messaggio ma poi non sono potuta più andare a vederlo ed è morta lì


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Infatti penso che dovrei andare da uno psicologo per come li scelgo! Comunque niente, non abbiamo più fatto nulla dopo quella volta... mi ha scritto qualche volta per messaggio ma poi non sono potuta più andare a vederlo ed è morta lì


Beh...meglio, da come mi ricordo (molto a spanne) per come lo avevi descritto era abbastanza coglione, il musicista intendo. 

che ci avevi trovato poi di piacente in lui? 
Eri arrivata qui tutta presa. 

E questo nuovo personaggio, cosa ha di interessante? 
Ho capito solo che ti è piaciuti scoparci. Ma magari mi è sfuggito qualcosa. 

come mai pensi di andare dallo psicologo e non vai?


----------



## ladyred (11 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...meglio, da come mi ricordo (molto a spanne) per come lo avevi descritto era abbastanza coglione, il musicista intendo.
> 
> che ci avevi trovato poi di piacente in lui?
> Eri arrivata qui tutta presa.
> ...


Non lo so, mi intrigo sempre di quelli che mi filano poco o che hanno a che fare con la musica


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non lo so, mi intrigo sempre di quelli che mi filano poco o che hanno a che fare con la musica


Sempre andando a braccio coi ricordi...mi sembra che il musicista ti filasse male, più che poco. 

Però è soggettivo. Magari quel che piace a me, in termini di essere attenzionata, non piace a te. 

A te come piace essere attenzionata? 

(io a quel musicista l'avrei fatto correre e mica poco...altrochè )

E pure questo...altro che offrirgli il culo. 

Che lo muova lui il culo...decidi tu il tuo prezzo. Mica lui. 
O no? 

EDIT: a me piace come muovono le dita e le mani i chitarristi....quelli bravi


----------



## ladyred (11 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sempre andando a braccio coi ricordi...mi sembra che il musicista ti filasse male, più che poco.
> 
> Però è soggettivo. Magari quel che piace a me, in termini di essere attenzionata, non piace a te.
> 
> ...


Io ho sempre avuto la fissa per i cantanti ! Forse sono affascinata da chi ha carisma. Ma quel tizio poi l’ho anche rivisto ultimamente e ci ho parlato normalmente senza nessun riferimento, insomma tutto passato. Con questo Bho... sarà che passo mesi dove non mi interessa nessuno e poi quando qualcuno mi prende un minimo ci vado sotto pesante


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Io ho sempre avuto la fissa per i cantanti ! Forse sono affascinata da chi ha carisma. Ma quel tizio poi l’ho anche rivisto ultimamente e ci ho parlato normalmente senza nessun riferimento, insomma tutto passato. Con questo Bho... sarà che passo mesi dove non mi interessa nessuno e poi quando qualcuno mi prende un minimo ci vado sotto pesante



Da come lo descrivevi....per la verità, mi sembrava veramente poco dotato di carisma eh. 

Cosa intendi per carisma? 

Pensa che a me i cantanti tendenzialmente sembrano prime donne  più che carismatici. 

Sarà che apprezzo di più la strumentalità manuale che quella vocale. 

EDIT: ma non mi hai risposto...come ti piace essere desiderata? 
(ovviamente non mi riferisco solo al livello sessuale...quella è pura pratica, non pensi? )


----------



## ladyred (11 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da come lo descrivevi....per la verità, mi sembrava veramente poco dotato di carisma eh.
> 
> Cosa intendi per carisma?
> 
> ...



sai quel'è il problema, che se un ragazzo mi si approcia in maniera normale e gentile non lo considero, se uno è uno stronzo sì...non so perchè, forse perchè non voglio storie serie e il mio inconscio mi fa fuggire da chi potrebbe darmene una


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sempre andando a braccio coi ricordi...mi sembra che il musicista ti filasse male, più che poco.
> 
> Però è soggettivo. Magari quel che piace a me, in termini di essere attenzionata, non piace a te.
> 
> ...


:facepalm:Mi ero dimenticata che era quella del musicista.
Recidiva :facepalm:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> sai quel'è il problema, che se un ragazzo mi si approcia in maniera normale e gentile non lo considero, se uno è uno stronzo sì...non so perchè, forse perchè non voglio storie serie e il mio inconscio mi fa fuggire da chi potrebbe darmene una


Ma.. come è un musicista stronzo?.. 

Uno tipo lui?

[video=youtube;SkvRvqzoogY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkvRvqzoogY[/video]


----------



## ladyred (12 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. come è un musicista stronzo?..
> 
> Uno tipo lui?
> 
> [video=youtube;SkvRvqzoogY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkvRvqzoogY[/video]


Uno che non ti considera quasi mai


----------



## ladyred (12 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque ieri mi ha scritto prima lui... e abbiamo parlato un po’.


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. come è un musicista stronzo?..
> 
> Uno tipo lui?
> 
> [video=youtube;SkvRvqzoogY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkvRvqzoogY[/video]


Questo è un simpatico stronzo 
E sa cosa vuole. (nello spot almeno...che in effetti suonare al matrimonio di chi voleva tu smettessi di suonare come prova d'amore, non ha prezzo )

Il suo musicista era un coglione che non sapeva neppure lui cosa voleva e viveva in regressione adolescenziale con il mito anni '80 delle groupies ...
(ma senza potersele permettere )


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> sai quel'è il problema, che se un ragazzo mi si approcia in maniera normale e gentile non lo considero, se uno è uno stronzo sì...non so perchè, forse perchè non voglio storie serie e il mio inconscio mi fa fuggire da chi potrebbe darmene una


parli di come loro si comportano. Che potrebbe anche essere interessante. 
Ad un certo livello. 

Ma io però chiedevo TU come vuoi essere trattata. 

Che per poter valutare loro, devi sapere TU cosa vuoi da loro. 

Senza andare a scomodare l'inconscio, se non sai quel che vuoi, ovviamente vai a casaccio e prendi quel che passa il convento senza avere tu parametri di scelta. 

Non pensi?


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :facepalm:Mi ero dimenticata che era quella del musicista.
> Recidiva :facepalm:


A me era rimasto impresso il disaccordo fra il "lady" e il modo in cui si comporta con i maschi...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo è un simpatico stronzo
> E sa cosa vuole.
> 
> Il suo musicista era un coglione che non sapeva neppure lui cosa voleva e viveva in regressione adolescenziale con il mito anni '80 delle groupies ...
> (ma senza potersele permettere )


Ma.. secondo te questo qui..

È stronzo ma simpatico oppure simpatico ma stronzo?


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. secondo te questo qui..
> 
> È stronzo ma simpatico oppure simpatico ma stronzo?


Nello spot....

E' stronzo. 

Poi diventa pure simpatico. 

Ma è uno stronzo vero. 
Di quelli che si prende tutto il tempo che serve per mettere il punto. 
E poi il punto lo mette, sorridendo davvero e non sorridendo con ancora l'acido che cola. 
Se la gode proprio. Per sè. 
Quel sorriso che fa, secondo me è magnifico. :inlove:

E' un vaffanculo elegantissimo 

EDIT: però a me piacciono gli stronzi bastardi. E anche un po' sadicucci. 
Sono di parte


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nello spot....
> 
> E' stronzo.
> 
> ...


Ma lo sai che su questo spot ci è stata fatta una battaglia?

Ci aprii un 3d apposito

Io ho una chiave di lettura totalmente diversa.

Fermo restando che è anche x me uno stronzo


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che su questo spot ci è stata fatta una battaglia?
> 
> Ci aprii un 3d apposito
> 
> ...


Ho un ricordo sfumato di quel 3d. O meglio, mi ricordo solo del 3d. 

Tu come lo vedi?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho un ricordo sfumato di quel 3d. O meglio, mi ricordo solo del 3d.
> 
> Tu come lo vedi?


Io lo vedo che lui va a farsi male.

Col gusto di farsi male e tenere botta

In soldoni


----------



## arula (12 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> non capisco solo perchè non mi scrive


semplicemente perchè ti ha preso come una con cui scopare quando ha voglia
ti va bene come risposta?


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io lo vedo che lui va a farsi male.
> 
> Col gusto di farsi male e tenere botta
> 
> In soldoni


Tu dici? 

Cosa può restare dentro, e quindi far un qualche tipo di male, una che si permette di chiedere una scelta fra passioni? 

Se un maschio mi facesse una richiesta di quel genere, finirebbe atomizzato prima ancora di finire la frase. 

Quindi potrei benissimo andare a suonare al suo matrimonio, ballando internamente la rumba per lo scampato pericolo mentre mi godo quello strumento che magari mi facevo remore a comprare per non avere troppe rotture di coglioni

Io la vedo come festeggiare la fine della carestia


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> 
> Cosa può restare dentro, e quindi far un qualche tipo di male, una che si permette di chiedere una scelta fra passioni?
> 
> ...


Ogni scelta è una rinuncia, secondo me lui la voleva comunque

Ha scelto la musica e va bene.. ma voleva anche lei

È quando si guardano vacilla

È lei gli dà il là per ripartire: volevi la musica? E allora Suona!

E lui perde una battuta di musica sulla ripresa


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ogni scelta è una rinuncia, secondo me lui la voleva comunque
> 
> Ha scelto la musica e va bene.. ma voleva anche lei
> 
> ...


Ma secondo me in quel caso non è una scelta. 

Fra lei e la musica. 

Secondo me è una valutazione dell'altro. 

Uno che chiedesse una scelta del genere, non sarebbe più elemento di scelta. 
Sarebbe automaticamente bollato come uno che non sa godere di me. 

E quindi che sia la musica, che sia altro, romperebbe i coglioni a vita. 

Quella roba tipo " se mi vuoi bene allora..."

Ecco, di fronte al "se mi vuoi bene allora...." a me parte uno spassionato "allora vaffanculo" 

Una richiesta di quel genere è firmarmi l'inadeguatezza a me. 

E ci andrei sì a suonare al matrimonio...come dicevo, festa per la fine della carestia (anche quella che ancora non si era manifestata...quelle richieste sono solo l'inizio di una carestia a mio parere.)


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma secondo me in quel caso non è una scelta.
> 
> Fra lei e la musica.
> 
> ...


Certo tu si 

Ma li c'è lui :carneval:

Comunque.. ci fu comunanza di vedute solo sulla figura del neo marito di lei, che in poche parole passava un po' da biscaro x quasi tutti :carneval:

Pensa che c'è stato anche chi il marito nello spot non lo ha nemmeno visto!!

Poteri della mente...


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo tu si
> 
> Ma li c'è lui :carneval:
> 
> ...


Certo...e poi è solo un spot. 

Io mi sono immedesimata nel "suonare al matrimonio di chi ti chiede di scegliere fra lei e la musica, non ha prezzo". 
E quel sorriso che lui fa prima di rimettersi a suonare :inlove::inlove:

Non riesco a vedere la scelta. In cui lei è compresa. 

Perchè una frase del genere è " se vuoi bene a me, rinuncia (a voler bene) a te". Come dimostrazione.

Io da qualcuno che mi vuol bene, desidero, senza appello, che sappia godere delle espressioni di me. 
Per il semplice motivo che uno dei fulcri del mio voler bene, è esattamente il godimento dell'espressione libera dell'altro. Quindi pretendo fermamente lo stesso trattamento. 

Mi piace proprio mettermi lì e guardare a occhi socchiusi l'altro che esprime quel che è....

pensa che G. suona...a me piace immensamente sentirlo suonare e anche guardarlo. 
Preferisco sentirlo. (non la musica eh, quella è relativa. Sentire lui e il suo piacere mentre fa quella cosa che gli piace tanto e che lo rappresenta). 

Poi, fra l'altro, mi arriva con gli occhi luccicanti...
Se smettesse di suonare o non lo facesse per dedicarsi di più a me, mi preoccuperei e molto anche.

EDIT: lo aggiungo solo per scrupolo, lui ha le stesse attenzioni per me. Ci tiene proprio che io sia "al meglio di me". E gli piace servire anche a questo nella mia vita. Se no che senso avrebbe stare insieme? 

SE il senso non è migliorativo, se non ci si è di ispirazione...mah...ho un'età per cui sto anche da sola. E mi lascio ispirare dai gatti


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo...e poi è solo un spot.
> 
> Io mi sono immedesimata nel "suonare al matrimonio di chi ti chiede di scegliere fra lei e la musica, non ha prezzo".
> E quel sorriso che lui fa prima di rimettersi a suonare :inlove::inlove:
> ...


Io vedo questa scena..

Lei entra in sala.. e lui smette di suonare e la fissa

E la guarda e la guarda.. e lei no.

Poi lui non riprende e lei allora lo guarda.. come dire:

Hai scelto la musica no? È allora che guardi? Suona!

E lui fa il sorriso come dire: certo che suono stronza, non cedo ai tuoi ricatti

È riprende.

Ma lui ha cercato lei con lo sguardo, a me  pare una dinamica evidente.


E comunque  quei due ritrombano di sicuro, secondo me


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Infatti penso che dovrei andare da uno psicologo per come li scelgo! Comunque niente, non abbiamo più fatto nulla dopo quella volta... mi ha scritto qualche volta per messaggio ma poi non sono potuta più andare a vederlo ed è morta lì


ma il musicista era mica quello del pompino nel backstage per caso?   perchè mi ricordo vagamente


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io vedo questa scena..
> 
> Lei entra in sala.. e lui smette di suonare e la fissa
> 
> ...


Ora fuggo al lavoro....poi ti rispondo con calma. 

Io in quello scambio di sguardi ci vedo altro. 

E vedo lui che si gode la sua libertà di essere quello che è 

Lei ha comunque una faccia di cazzo....come si fa a trombare una che fa quelle facce lì????


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ora fuggo al lavoro....poi ti rispondo con calma.
> 
> Io in quello scambio di sguardi ci vedo altro.
> 
> ...


È una "signora"  :carneval:

Cmq bello scambio di vedute..


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io vedo questa scena..
> 
> Lei entra in sala.. e lui smette di suonare e la fissa
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Ora fuggo al lavoro....poi ti rispondo con calma.
> 
> Io in quello scambio di sguardi ci vedo altro.
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> È una "signora"  :carneval:
> 
> Cmq bello scambio di vedute..



E' bello scambiar vedute, sì! Si vedono cose che non si potrebbero altrimenti vedere 

Parto dal fondo....quella faccia a me fa venire in mente che sa di limone alternato a marshmallows :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Che poi mica dico che non possa piacere in assoluto eh. 

Io una che fa quelle facce lì, non me la tromberei neanche se mi si offre come vassoio per i miei cibi preferiti. 

Secondo me le "signore" hanno facce diverse...ma poi anche questo è relativo allo sguardo di chi le guarda 

Comunque in quegli sguardi io non ci ho visto una ricerca, quanto una semplice conferma delle posizioni assunte da entrambi. 

Lui ha fatto quel sorriso soddisfatto di uno che sta accomodato bene dove è. 

Lei non esattamente. Ma in fondo si stava sposando. 
Quindi un qualche accomodamento dovrà ben averlo trovato 

Lui mi continua a sembrare uno di quei marmocchi che hanno trovato il barattolo della marmellata incustodito e senza proprietario e se la stan gustando ditata per ditata :carneval:

Il marito di lei mi è sfuggito...a me il sorriso di lui piace troppo e mi sono concentrata su quello


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' bello scambiar vedute, sì! Si vedono cose che non si potrebbero altrimenti vedere
> 
> Parto dal fondo....quella faccia a me fa venire in mente che sa di limone alternato a marshmallows :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> ...


A me quel sorriso...  Ti dirò...

Mi sa tanto di: sposati, sposati, vai pure, tanto poi ti trombo uguale  (e da qui lo "stronzo" simpatico)

Cioè .. io li vedo legatissimi... Nella apparente distanza.

Nei panni della ragazza di lui.. seduta in sala a sua insaputa.. vedresti lo stesso uomo che descrivi??

Perché io se mi metto nei panni di suo marito mi sento davvero un "maritino" :rotfl: 

PS a me gli spot fanno impazzire (quelli che trovo belli)


----------



## ladyred (12 Dicembre 2017)

Ieri abbiamo parlato un po’ mi ha cercata lui e questa mattina due messaggi ancora.... ma secondo voi ci dobbiamo parlare ogni giorno? Io ho paura di rompergli le palle come faccio


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me era rimasto impresso il disaccordo fra il "lady" e il modo in cui si comporta con i maschi...


A me fa impressione il contrasto tra la montagna di pregiudizi sulle mogli, matrimonio, sesso e la sbandierata libertà. 
Mi fa pensare a donne legate a una loro idea del rapporto tra i loro genitori, che probabilmente non è quello reale, che cercano di spezzare altre relazioni con i mezzi che credono trasgressivi.


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fa impressione il contrasto tra la montagna di pregiudizi sulle mogli, matrimonio, sesso e la sbandierata libertà.
> Mi fa pensare a donne legate a una loro idea del rapporto tra i loro genitori, che probabilmente non è quello reale, che cercano di spezzare altre relazioni con i mezzi che credono trasgressivi.



Io non penso a tutto questo ma faccio solo quello che mi va


----------



## Divì (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Io non penso a tutto questo ma faccio solo quello che mi va


Mi rendo conto....


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un ciao, mi è piaciuto. Uni che sparisce e non si fa più sentire completamente, è uno che avendo raggiunto, lo scopo, finito.
> Prima però scriveva.
> Capisci cosa voglio dire.


ma cosa vuoi che capisca una che vuole solo dirgli scopiamo anal?
siamo ai saldi e non aspetta neanche il post natalizio....
poveretti di disperate al mondo è pieno...
consiglerei una buona sgrillettata per certe pulsioni...
scusate ma lo svilimento del genere è al culmine.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi che capisca una che vuole solo dirgli scopiamo anal?siamo ai saldi e non aspetta neanche il post natalizio....poveretti di disperate al mondo è pieno...consiglerei una buona sgrillettata per certe pulsioni...scusate ma lo svilimento del genere è al culmine.


Ci si prova a far capire, mai arrendersi


----------



## MariLea (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma che puoi avere tutte le donne che vuoi!


E anche tu puoi avere tutti gli uomini che vuoi, o no?
Vista la distanza geografica ed il rapporto basato sul buon sesso appagante, non credo che lui ti immagini lì ad aspettare l'sms o il cuoricino... sarebbe incoerente con l'immagine (che almeno qui hai dato) di donna libera che si sa divertire perché le va e basta.



ladyred ha detto:


> Ieri abbiamo parlato un po’ mi ha cercata lui e questa mattina due messaggi ancora.... ma secondo voi ci dobbiamo parlare ogni giorno? Io ho paura di rompergli le palle come faccio


Ma alla fin fine che ti importa, se vuoi fare quel che ti va, ti vai a condizionare sull'uso del cellulare? Chiama e messaggia quando senti di farlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> sai quel'è il problema, che se un ragazzo mi si approcia in maniera normale e gentile non lo considero, se uno è uno stronzo sì...non so perchè, forse perchè non voglio storie serie e il mio inconscio mi fa fuggire da chi potrebbe darmene una


Il trucchetto di chi fa lo stronzo sta nel fatto che poi puoi venderti i centimetri guadagnati per chilometri. E funziona per millemila motivi. Non sentirti sbagliata per cosí poco.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E anche tu puoi avere tutti gli uomini che vuoi, o no?
> Vista la distanza geografica ed il rapporto basato sul buon sesso appagante, non credo che lui ti immagini lì ad aspettare l'sms o il cuoricino... sarebbe incoerente con l'immagine (che almeno qui hai dato) di donna libera che si sa divertire perché le va e basta.
> 
> 
> Ma alla fin fine che ti importa, se vuoi fare quel che ti va, ti vai a condizionare sull'uso del cellulare? Chiama e messaggia quando senti di farlo.


Ma solo io percepisco nel tipo una mancanza di classe imbarazzante?


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma solo io percepisco nel tipo una mancanza di classe imbarazzante?


Chiamiamolo anche rispetto, che sia della persona o dell'educazione e delle convenzioni.
Sì, direi che qui ne manca parecchio.


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi che capisca una che vuole solo dirgli scopiamo anal?
> siamo ai saldi e non aspetta neanche il post natalizio....
> poveretti di disperate al mondo è pieno...
> consiglerei una buona sgrillettata per certe pulsioni...
> scusate ma lo svilimento del genere è al culmine.



ma se ora che mi piace uno passano mesi


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Chiamiamolo anche rispetto, che sia della persona o dell'educazione e delle convenzioni.
> Sì, direi che qui ne manca parecchio.


Ma quello frega un cazzo. Se decido di farmi un giro su una ragazzina di 23 anni lo faccio esattamente con l'idea di sfruttare il divario per impostare un rapporto che non è alla pari. Esattamente come ci sta che una volta fatto il giro è approfittato dei tessuti sodi della giovine fanciulla (oltretutto mi pare di capire che il tipo fosse impegnato), io me ne torni alla chetichella dalla legittima che magari scopa pure meglio. Solo che a mio modestissimo avviso Qua ci sta una mancanza di classe perché le stesse porcate ignobili con la stessa identica mancanza di rispetto si possono fare uscendoci da signori.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi che capisca una che vuole solo dirgli scopiamo anal?
> siamo ai saldi e non aspetta neanche il post natalizio....
> poveretti di disperate al mondo è pieno...
> consiglerei una buona sgrillettata per certe pulsioni...
> scusate ma lo svilimento del genere è al culmine.


Sei ingiustamente stronza. L'amica nostra è piccola e single. Lui è molto più grande e impegnato. Ma secondo te quanto ci mette uno di 40 anni poco poco sveglio a manipolare una di 20? 3 secondi netti?


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei ingiustamente stronza. L'amica nostra è piccola e single. Lui è molto più grande e impegnato. Ma secondo te quanto ci mette uno di 40 anni poco poco sveglio a manipolare una di 20? 3 secondi netti?


perchè ingiustamente?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> perchè ingiustamente?


Perché la tratti da Povera Deficiente Quando Povera deficiente non è. È semplicemente piccola. A me a vent'anni una di 40 mi avrebbe fatto fare pure la scimmia ammaestrata.


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei ingiustamente stronza. L'amica nostra è piccola e single. Lui è molto più grande e impegnato. Ma secondo te quanto ci mette uno di 40 anni poco poco sveglio a manipolare una di 20? 3 secondi netti?


lui ne ha 37 ma è single o cosi dice


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> lui ne ha 37 ma è single o cosi dice


 fidati, quello sta fidanzato a casa.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quello frega un cazzo. Se decido di farmi un giro su una ragazzina di 23 anni lo faccio esattamente con l'idea di sfruttare il divario per impostare un rapporto che non è alla pari. Esattamente come ci sta che una volta fatto il giro è approfittato dei tessuti sodi della giovine fanciulla (oltretutto mi pare di capire che il tipo fosse impegnato), io me ne torni alla chetichella dalla legittima che magari scopa pure meglio. Solo che a mio modestissimo avviso Qua ci sta una mancanza di classe perché le stesse porcate ignobili con la stessa identica mancanza di rispetto *si possono fare uscendoci da signori*.


Direi di sì.
La "classe" è una forma di rispetto.


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> fidati, quello sta fidanzato a casa.



ma su tutti i social non ha foto con una fidanzata


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Direi di sì.
> La "classe" è una forma di rispetto.


Sì, delle apparenze perlopiù. Ho visto gente decidere di mettere in mezzo a una strada 200 famiglie a Natale per non pagargli la tredicesima con un tatto e dei modi deliziosi


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma su tutti i social non ha foto con una fidanzata


E allora scopi male tesoro che ti devo dire? Uno single almeno per tenere caldi i rapporti Il tempo di una whatsappata lo trovava


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Sì, delle apparenze perlopiù.* Ho visto gente decidere di mettere in mezzo a una strada 200 famiglie a Natale per non pagargli la tredicesima con un tatto e dei modi deliziosi


Certo.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma su tutti i social non ha foto con una fidanzata


Non è obbligatorio metterla, soprattutto se sei uno che scopa in giro.


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora scopi male tesoro che ti devo dire? Uno single almeno per tenere caldi i rapporti Il tempo di una whatsappata lo trovava



ma guarda che lunedi mi ha cercato lui esordendo se non lo pensavo più...abbiamo messaggiato tutto il giorno e mi ha chiesto anche foto mie..ma per ora no


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché la tratti da Povera Deficiente Quando Povera deficiente non è. È semplicemente piccola. A me a vent'anni una di 40 mi avrebbe fatto fare pure la scimmia ammaestrata.


a me no
da cui non ci vedo niente di ingiusto, le femmine di norma maturano prima in questo caso per niente
probabilmente è effettivamente dovuto al fatto che i genitori li avvolgono un po troppo e lo stato li considera ragazzini
mia mamma a 22 era già mamma e mia nonna a 19
se a 20 sei una cogliona non sei piccola sei solo cogliona.


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> a me no
> da cui non ci vedo niente di ingiusto, le femmine di norma maturano prima in questo caso per niente
> probabilmente è effettivamente dovuto al fatto che i genitori li avvolgono un po troppo e lo stato li considera ragazzini
> mia mamma a 22 era già mamma e mia nonna a 19
> se a 20 sei una cogliona non sei piccola sei solo cogliona.



ma cogliona per cosa??


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> a me no
> da cui non ci vedo niente di ingiusto, le femmine di norma maturano prima in questo caso per niente
> probabilmente è effettivamente dovuto al fatto che i genitori li avvolgono un po troppo e lo stato li considera ragazzini
> mia mamma a 22 era già mamma e mia nonna a 19
> se a 20 sei una cogliona non sei piccola sei solo cogliona.


 abbiamo storie diverse. Se a 23 anni sei all'università hai un certo tipo di forma mentis. Se sei rimasta incinta a 19 ne avrai un'altra.
Io a 24 facevo bellamente il vitellone a giurisprudenza e le mie amiche, pure quelle serie che studiavano come matte, col cervello dei 40 anni le avrei fatte girare come trottole. Oltretutto sono stato introdotto alle gioie della vita da una donna molto più grande di me e mi ricordo esattamente come la veneravo. Anche sei poi alla fine ero il toyboy e lo sapevo. Ma i miei piantarelli me li sono fatti.
Ripeto, secondo me sei un po' troppo tranchant nei confronti della nostra amica. Oltretutto maschi o femmine che si sia, chi non è inciampata in uno stronzo in vita sua scagli la prima pietra


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma cogliona per cosa??


Lassalastà. Ogni tanto le prende così. Agorafobia da esterno cucina.


----------



## MariLea (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma solo io percepisco nel tipo una mancanza di classe imbarazzante?


No, 
ma non mi stupisce in una 20enne di oggi dove i più non sanno niente di classe se non quella di merito dell'assicurazione. 
Da giornali, tv, social ecc... il messaggio che passa ad adolescenti e ragazze è che si conquista il maschietto così...
è dal mio primo intervento che le dico di fare solo quello che piace a lei, perché ho il dubbio che lei faccia così per piacere a lui ed il fatto che poi si aspetti "cuoricini" ogni giorno me lo conferma.
Ecco che ho apprezzato il tuo consiglio di non fare/inviare foto ecc... che poi se le ritrova nel curriculum... 
 anche questo è l'andazzo generale.


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lassalastà. Ogni tanto le prende così. Agorafobia da esterno cucina.


  cvd-d'altronde è così!  non le rispondo che non può capire. Il bello che anche a venti rispondevo così alle matricole che non ci arrivavano...sarò nata vecchia....


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> cvd-d'altronde è così!  non le rispondo che non può capire. Il bello che anche a venti rispondevo così alle matricole che non ci arrivavano...sarò nata vecchia....


Magari un giorno capirò


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Magari un giorno capirò


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84rgsCJOMUA


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque chissà come andrà a finire


----------



## MariLea (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque chissà come andrà a finire


Tu vorresti solo un altro incontro o una relazione che duri?


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Tu vorresti solo un altro incontro o una relazione che duri?


Altro incontro


----------



## oriente70 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Beata gioventù ...


----------



## MariLea (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Altro incontro


E quello ci sarà di sicuro  :good:


----------



## MariLea (13 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Beata gioventù ...


si


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Dicembre 2017)

Vuole un rapporto anale, l'ha detto chiaramente


----------



## MariLea (13 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vuole un rapporto anale, l'ha detto chiaramente


Non so se lo desidera davvero o lo vuole offrire per attirarlo a sé


----------



## Skorpio (13 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vuole un rapporto anale, l'ha detto chiaramente


.. e se le va di culo , lo trova anche


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

Vi saprò dire se ci sarà


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

un amico mi ha detto: [FONT=&quot]Ci chattavi prima, c'hai scopato, continua a chattarci.... non vedo dove sta il problema.

infatti non capisco perchè ora mi faccio problemi per paura di disturbare...mi ha sempre scritto lui per primo[/FONT]


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> un amico mi ha detto: [FONT=&quot]Ci chattavi prima, c'hai scopato, continua a chattarci.... non vedo dove sta il problema.
> 
> infatti non capisco perchè ora mi faccio problemi per paura di disturbare...mi ha sempre scritto lui per primo[/FONT]


Questa paura potrebbe essere indicativa di qualcosa di più profondo: ci hai pensato?


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Questa paura potrebbe essere indicativa di qualcosa di più profondo: ci hai pensato?


Che mi piace ?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Che mi piace ?


Eh si...magari più delle tue scopate.
Una scopata se c'è è bene, se non c'è pazienza. Quando non la si vuole assolutamente perdere, allora c'è di più.
Secondo me, ovviamente.


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Eh si...magari più delle tue scopate.
> Una scopata se c'è è bene, se non c'è pazienza. Quando non la si vuole assolutamente perdere, allora c'è di più.
> Secondo me, ovviamente.



eh può essere...mi sto facendo troppi problemi per un messaggio per paura...non è normale


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

Scrivo


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> eh può essere...mi sto facendo troppi problemi per un messaggio per paura...non è normale





ladyred ha detto:


> Scrivo


ma veramente ti stai domandando se un tizio che sta a 700 e passa km da te ha voglia di ri-portarti a letto?


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma veramente ti stai domandando se un tizio che sta a 700 e passa km da te ha voglia di ri-portarti a letto?



Si! Gli ho scritto e non ha ancora risposto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si! Gli ho scritto e non ha ancora risposto


Da quanto aspetti?


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Da quanto aspetti?


Un’ora


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Un’ora


incrociamo le dita. Io sopra i 50km manco esco di casa. :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si! Gli ho scritto e non ha ancora risposto


ma benedetta ragazza, abbi pazienza, ma un minimo di buon senso no?

di suo magari ti si farebbe tutte le sere, ma sta a 700 km, ovvio che per unire l'utile al dilettevole deve trovare la combinazione giusta tra impegni di lavoro, personali e possibilità di stare almeno una notte fuori casa.

che tu ci stai l'ha capito, che ti è piaciuto farlo con lui se non è ritardato grave l'ha capito, che gli vuoi riservare il dessert per la prossima volta penso lo stuzzichi, ma considera che tu sei per lui, per forza di cose, una vacanza.

ed in vacanza ci si può andare solo ogni tanto, almeno così mi dicono


----------



## arula (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> un amico mi ha detto: Ci chattavi prima, c'hai scopato, continua a chattarci.... non vedo dove sta il problema.
> 
> infatti non capisco perchè ora mi faccio problemi per paura di disturbare...mi ha sempre scritto lui per primo


si chiama coscienza e ogni tanto si fa sentire in particolare quando fai le cazzate,
dipende se però capisci quel che dice questo grillo parlante o gli tiri uno scarpone in faccia per ucciderlo....

scusate ma io son sempre una mamma e da mamma o non leggo certe cose o ad un certo punto devo intervenire.

Fatti una chiacchieratina con tua mamma per favore invece con questi quattro sfigati maschi in questo forum,
lei si che ti vuole bene e anche gli amici della tua età cacchio vuoi capiscano....
cerca di ascoltarti un po di più e tutelarti un po di più
non svenderti perchè chi si svende viene poi trattata da merce avariata.
Ciao


----------



## oriente70 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Aspettando le spunte blu ... Che vita dura


----------



## mistral (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ma mica tutti vogliono avere una storia che duri anni.
A tanti basta una scopata per mettere la tacca sull'albo d'onore.
Si tradisce anche per una botta e via,che poi è la miglior soluzione per evitare troppi problemi.


----------



## MariLea (14 Dicembre 2017)

Lei dice che non vuole una storia che duri, ma a quanto pare le piaciucchia parecchio ed un altro incontro sarebbe gradito. Sono giovani, liberi e non fanno male a nessuno.


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

Io lo so che sta molto lontano, però se tipo tra un mese e mezzo sta in giro vorrei che mi chiedesse di vederci. Tutto qui


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> si chiama coscienza e ogni tanto si fa sentire in particolare quando fai le cazzate,
> dipende se però capisci quel che dice questo grillo parlante o gli tiri uno scarpone in faccia per ucciderlo....
> 
> scusate ma io son sempre una mamma e da mamma o non leggo certe cose o ad un certo punto devo intervenire.
> ...



Il mio miglior amico dice che devo mandargli foto porno ma lui è molto pazzo! Va a letto anche con donne sposate


----------



## MariLea (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Il mio miglior amico dice che devo mandargli foto porno ma lui è molto pazzo! Va a letto anche con donne sposate


Lascia perdere le foto che il tuo amico è pazzo davvero.
Ma lui poi ha risposto?


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

MariLea ha detto:


> Lascia perdere le foto che il tuo amico è pazzo davvero.
> Ma lui poi ha risposto?


Si mi ha risposto mi ha parlato un po’ solo che secondo me lui aspetta di sapere quando ci vedremo... nel senso che secondo me Ha capito che tanto io ci sto


----------



## Lostris (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si mi ha risposto mi ha parlato un po’ solo che secondo me lui aspetta di sapere quando ci vedremo... nel senso che secondo me Ha capito che tanto io ci sto


Com’è potuto succedere?? 

Adesso i discorsi tra voi languiranno inevitabilmente....


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si mi ha risposto mi ha parlato un po’ solo che secondo me lui aspetta di sapere quando ci vedremo... nel senso che secondo me Ha capito che tanto io ci sto



Non lo deve capire, visto che e' gia' accaduto. E' logico che se non gli hai detto addio, lo sappia.


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non lo deve capire, visto che e' gia' accaduto. E' logico che se non gli hai detto addio, lo sappia.


Quindi secondo voi passeranno anche molti giorni senza sentirci e sarà normale?


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Quindi secondo voi passeranno anche molti giorni senza sentirci e sarà normale?


Cara, dipende dal carattere di lui. Ci sono uomini che non amano messaggiare e chattare, altri che sono delusi se una, amante o amica, manda solo 3 messaggi al giorno.

Mio marito e' incappato in una insicura che pretendeva un messaggio dopo l'altro, è lui poveretto ai tempi manco aveva lo smartphone,  non usava ne usa il pc, quindi secondo me era piu' pentito per quello, che verso di me,  di essersela trovata...modo di dire. Costretto a far finta di fumare in continuazione in pieno inverno, o soste lunghissime in bagno, cose ricostruite dopo, ovvio. 
Quindi dipende dal tipo di relazione, la vostra deve ancora iniziare, se proseguira'. Spero tu non sia il tipo da ricatto, o mi tratti come voglio io o chiamo tua moglie.....come nel 'nostro' caso. Squallido.


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cara, dipende dal carattere di lui. Ci sono uomini che non amano messaggiare e chattare, altri che sono delusi se una, amante o amica, manda solo 3 messaggi al giorno.
> 
> Mio marito e' incappato in una insicura che pretendeva un messaggio dopo l'altro, è lui poveretto ai tempi manco aveva lo smartphone,  non usava ne usa il pc, quindi secondo me era piu' pentito per quello, che verso di me,  di essersela trovata...modo di dire. Costretto a far finta di fumare in continuazione in pieno inverno, o soste lunghissime in bagno, cose ricostruite dopo, ovvio.
> Quindi dipende dal tipo di relazione, la vostra deve ancora iniziare, se proseguira'. Spero tu non sia il tipo da ricatto, o mi tratti come voglio io o chiamo tua moglie.....come nel 'nostro' caso. Squallido.



no ma secondo la mia impressione lui non è molto da chat e messaggi.... però io sono il contrario e mi devo trattenere...io spero solo che lo rivedrò, nel mentre devo cercare di distrarmi il più possibile e non farmi condizionare l'umore da un suo messaggio o non messaggio


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> no ma secondo la mia impressione lui non è molto da chat e messaggi.... però io sono il contrario e mi devo trattenere...io spero solo che lo rivedrò, nel mentre devo cercare di distrarmi il più possibile e non farmi condizionare l'umore da un suo messaggio o non messaggio



Se non e' tipo da messaggi e chat, rassegnati, accontentati di vederlo quando potra' venire da te.  Mica e' così male, il resto sono parole, e spesso banali.


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se non e' tipo da messaggi e chat, rassegnati, accontentati di vederlo quando potra' venire da te.  Mica e' così male, il resto sono parole, e spesso banali.



lo so, ma perchè devo sempre trovare uomini lontani o impegnati? non sono mai felice


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> lo so, ma perchè devo sempre trovare uomini lontani o impegnati? non sono mai felice



Se vuoi di to il numero della piccolina di mio marito, una specialista a trovarli sbagliati per lei,  l'ultima frase che mi ha detto, nell'unica telefonata chiamiamola di chiarimento, e' stata 'ho buttato via 5 anni', ancora poco e mi toccava consolarla.

Cercarne uno libero no?  Magari separato, celibe e' dura o ha difetti se lo è ancora a 40 anni, ma appunto, almeno che sia separato.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Io lo so che sta molto lontano, però se tipo tra un mese e mezzo sta in giro vorrei che mi chiedesse di vederci. Tutto qui


stai serena che, la prossima volta che passa per Milano, te lo fa sapere


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> lo so, ma perchè devo sempre trovare uomini lontani o impegnati? non sono mai felice


Balla. E dalla.


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai serena che, la prossima volta che passa per Milano, te lo fa sapere


Te lo dirò


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

Il mio amico dice che gli devo mandare un video porno e domani mi fa bere per mandarlo


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se vuoi di to il numero della piccolina di mio marito, una specialista a trovarli sbagliati per lei,  l'ultima frase che mi ha detto, nell'unica telefonata chiamiamola di chiarimento, e' stata 'ho buttato via 5 anni', ancora poco e mi toccava consolarla.
> 
> Cercarne uno libero no?  Magari separato, celibe e' dura o ha difetti se lo è ancora a 40 anni, ma appunto, almeno che sia separato.


No io sto nel mio non mi rapporto con mogli o storie così brutte da rovinare famiglie


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Il mio amico dice che gli devo mandare un video porno e domani mi fa bere per mandarlo


Ok. Vediamo se sei solo piccola o anche scema. Tienici aggiornati


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Vediamo se sei solo piccola o anche scema. Tienici aggiornati


Ho solo un amico stupido ma io lo riesco sempre a gestire ! Fai conto che lui ha fatto un video dove lo faceva a 3


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Il mio amico dice che gli devo mandare un video porno e domani mi fa bere per mandarlo





ladyred ha detto:


> Ho solo un amico stupido ma io lo riesco sempre a gestire ! Fai conto che lui ha fatto un video dove lo faceva a 3


Arcistufo ti vuole suggerire di prendere in considerazione che il servizio fotografico il tuo amico lo vuole pagato......


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> Arcistufo ti vuole suggerire di prendere in considerazione che il servizio fotografico il tuo amico lo vuole pagato......


No ma con lui non c’è nulla! Siamo amici da anni è solo un po’ fuori dagli schemi


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ma se disistallo whatsapp per provare a staccare per un po’ da tutta questa storia quando lo rimetto nel telefono trovo i messaggi di chi mi ha scritto mentre era disistallato?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> No ma con lui non c’è nulla! Siamo amici da anni è solo un po’ fuori dagli schemi


Secondo me domani ci conta di ottenere qualcosa...


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Secondo me domani ci conta di ottenere qualcosa...



Ma andiamo al solito pub con gli altri


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque vorrei tanto fidanzarmi con qualcuno che mi piace e invece sono sempre bloccata con persone di cui non frega nulla di me


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma andiamo al solito pub con gli altri


Che genere di film vorreste girare?


----------



## MariLea (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> No io sto nel mio non mi rapporto con mogli o storie così brutte da rovinare famiglie


Ma hai detto che questo qua è libero o ho capito male solo io?


----------



## ladyred (14 Dicembre 2017)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ma hai detto che questo qua è libero o ho capito male solo io?


Si è single


----------



## MariLea (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque vorrei tanto fidanzarmi con qualcuno che mi piace e invece sono sempre bloccata con persone di cui non frega nulla di me


Credi che sia solo sfortuna o forse un modo sbagliato di relazionarti quando ne conosci uno che ti piace?
Certo che il tuo amico matto lo scarterei subito come consigliere, o è tutto scemo o ti prende in giro...


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque vorrei tanto fidanzarmi con qualcuno che mi piace e invece sono sempre bloccata con persone di cui non frega nulla di me


sarà mica il caso di rivedere il modo con cui ti rapporti agli uomini?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà mica il caso di rivedere il modo con cui ti rapporti agli uomini?


Ma dai. È 'na creatura. Dalle tempo.


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma dai. È 'na creatura. Dalle tempo.


dici che non è il caso di rivelarle il grande segreto?


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> La mia paura è che gli posso scrivere tipo “ ma se ci rivediamo la prossima volta facciamo anche an**!? “ per stuzzicarlo non so



Sei seria o scherzi?  

Certe cose si fanno, non si annunciano o  promettono, mica e' una bancarella una relazione, devono venire caso mai spontanee in un rapporto, ma tu corri troppo, se sei vera! Esisti?

Mannaggia a sti cellulari, chat, pur capendo i contro, ringrazio  non esistessero negli anni 70. Pero', mai e poi mai mi avrebbe sfiorata l'idea di scrivere una cosa simile,  neppure di pensarla, ed ancora meno in un rapporto neppure iniziato. 

E' così bello scoprirsi nel tempo.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei seria o scherzi?
> 
> Certe cose si fanno, non si annunciano o  promettono, mica e' una bancarella una relazione, devono venire caso mai spontanee in un rapporto, ma tu corri troppo, se sei vera! Esisti?
> 
> ...


Ma non si capisce che sta pigliando tutto il forum per il kiuko?
Ma stiamo davvero a darle/gli retta?


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Il mio amico dice che gli devo mandare un video porno e domani mi fa bere per mandarlo


quanti anni hai detto che hai 'antonio'?
ti stai divertendo a dire cagate? lo trovi un passatempo interessante?
anche noi in effetti lo troviamo interessante....


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Il mio miglior amico dice che devo mandargli foto porno ma lui è molto pazzo! Va a letto anche con donne sposate


Sì, ma mandagliele belle, se no resta deluso anche lui.
Per verificarlo, giramene qualcuna in MP che ti do un giudizio.
Sono abbastanza esperto in tema di fotografie.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Il mio amico dice che gli devo mandare un video porno e domani mi fa bere per mandarlo


Idem come sopra.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma mandagliele belle, se no resta deluso anche lui.
> Per verificarlo, giramene qualcuna in MP che ti do un giudizio.
> Sono abbastanza esperto in tema di fotografie.


L'occhio del professionista


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma non si capisce che sta pigliando tutto il forum per il kiuko?
> Ma stiamo davvero a darle/gli retta?


dalla data di registrazione è ben 6 anni che si aggira. Costante!!


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'occhio del professionista


Sto approfondendo gli studi.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici che non è il caso di rivelarle il grande segreto?


Naaah. I troll pure che son troll se son cuccioli li si perdona :mexican:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> quanti anni hai detto che hai *'antonio'*?
> ti stai divertendo a dire cagate? lo trovi un passatempo interessante?
> anche noi in effetti lo troviamo interessante....


O Giovanni? :rotfl:
Ma perché li attaccate, mannaggia a voi, fateli parlare, fate domande imbarazzanti che poi si sgamano. :rotfl: @_Skorpio_ docet :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sto approfondendo gli studi.


 Ti vedo moooolto diligente!!


----------



## Skorpio (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> O Giovanni? :rotfl:
> Ma perché li attaccate, mannaggia a voi, fateli parlare, fate domande imbarazzanti che poi si sgamano. :rotfl: @_Skorpio_ docet :rotfl:


Se hai voglia di parlare di te, le domande sono belle da ricevere.

Diversamente alla 3° o alla 4° domanda partono i vaffanculo :carneval:

Me lo spiego' un cinese


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

Scusate ho sbagliato forum? Sembra quello di "Cioè"!!! :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> ...
> Ma perché li attaccate, mannaggia a voi, fateli parlare, .....:rotfl:


:quoto:


----------



## ladyred (15 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque non capisco che ci trovate di strano. Sapevo chi fosse da più di due anni... abbiamo parlato e già dopo una decina di messaggi siamo andati sull’argomento sesso, ci vediamo una mattina e lo facciamo.... cosa c’è di strano se ora ne abbiamo parlato ancora e di cosa fare in una prossima volta?
Sta a 700 km non si è mai fidanzato secondo voi lo fa con me? No allora perché non mi ci posso divertire? Lui voleva sesso


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque non capisco che ci trovate di strano. Sapevo chi fosse da più di due anni... abbiamo parlato e già dopo una decina di messaggi siamo andati sull’argomento sesso, ci vediamo una mattina e lo facciamo.... cosa c’è di strano se ora ne abbiamo parlato ancora e di cosa fare in una prossima volta?
> Sta a 700 km non si è mai fidanzato secondo voi lo fa con me? No allora perché non mi ci posso divertire? Lui voleva sesso


veramente la domanda è che cosa vuoi tu


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente la domanda è che cosa vuoi tu


Ma l'ha detto: scopare.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma l'ha detto: scopare.


Beh, ma allora anche qui di uomini piacenti e piacevoli che non distano 700 km da lei ne può trovare, eventualmente, in sostituzione.
Se è solo per quello le si dà volentieri una mano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, ma allora anche qui di uomini piacenti e piacevoli che non distano 700 km da lei ne può trovare, eventualmente, in sostituzione.
> Se è solo per quello le si dà volentieri una mano.


Proposta completamente disinteressata! :rotfl:

Lascia perdere. La sensazione è che sarebbe un disastro.


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma l'ha detto: scopare.


ma se lo vuole per forza da uno che sta a 700 km da lei, dovrà anche rassegnarsi ai problemi logistici e pazientare nu poco


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma se lo vuole per forza da uno che sta a 700 km da lei, dovrà anche rassegnarsi ai problemi logistici e pazientare nu poco


non c'è tempo da perdere! Poi si invecchia! :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente la domanda è che cosa vuoi tu


stava ammettendo, controvoglia, di tenerci


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Proposta completamente disinteressata! :rotfl:
> 
> Lascia perdere. La sensazione è che sarebbe un disastro.


Solo una sensazione?:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Solo una sensazione?:rotfl:


cercavo di essere diplomatico. Non riuscirei nemmeno io che sono single! :unhappy:


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cercavo di essere diplomatico. Non riuscirei nemmeno io che sono single! :unhappy:


Vabbè, ma qui siamo in tanti.
Organizziamo un tour.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma qui siamo in tanti.
> Organizziamo un tour.



Esagerato. Comunque non parteciperei. Già ne ho una da gestire....


----------



## ladyred (15 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma se lo vuole per forza da uno che sta a 700 km da lei, dovrà anche rassegnarsi ai problemi logistici e pazientare nu poco


Si infatti ora non faccio più nulla e aspetto


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Esagerato. Comunque non parteciperei. Già ne ho una da gestire....


Io non so. Dovrei guardare l'agenda ma prima di Natale non ho un buco libero.
E anche dopo sarà comunque un casino.
Forse le conviene a questo punto aspettare il tipo dei 700 (inteso come chilometri, non come epoca).


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, ma allora anche qui di uomini piacenti e piacevoli che non distano 700 km da lei ne può trovare, eventualmente, in sostituzione.
> Se è solo per quello le si dà volentieri una mano.


urca!!!! Ma vai!!!! Stai progredendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io non so. Dovrei guardare l'agenda ma prima di Natale non ho un buco libero.
> E anche dopo sarà comunque un casino.
> Forse le conviene a questo punto aspettare il tipo dei 700 (inteso come chilometri, non come epoca).


 ma non lo devi avere tu il buco libero!:rotfl:
 Ok sono partita......


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non lo devi avere tu il buco libero!:rotfl:
> Ok sono partita......


che volgare :rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> urca!!!! Ma vai!!!! Stai progredendo


Ho letto in un post che era abilitata per l'orale, allora...


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> che volgare :rotfl:


uffa! non ci si può concedere neanche un pochino di svago.
Sempre a ciarlare di cose serie,......poi ci si ammoscia


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non lo devi avere tu il buco libero!:rotfl:
> Ok sono partita......


Dici?
Aspetta che controllo, magari ho letto male...
Accidenti, tutte ste materie mi mandano in confusione.
Ah, ecco. Mi sa che hai ragione tu!
Mannaggia!


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ho letto in un post che era abilitata per l'orale, allora...


:rotfl::rotfl: 
Parlare la stessa lingua è importante, per superare l'orale intendo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> uffa! non ci si può concedere neanche un pochino di svago.
> Sempre a ciarlare di cose serie,......poi *ci si ammoscia*


la sensazione è che qui dentro roba "moscia" non ce ne sia


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> la sensazione è che qui dentro roba "moscia" non ce ne sia


se continuiamo con questi discorsi il morale si*alza*


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dici?
> Aspetta che controllo, magari ho letto male...
> Accidenti, tutte ste materie mi mandano in confusione.
> Ah, ecco. Mi sa che hai ragione tu!
> Mannaggia!


e si tu sei portatore di tubo, ricordi?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se continuiamo con questi discorsi il morale si*alza*


più alto di così?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e si tu sei portatore di tubo, ricordi?


:rotfl:di bene in meglio :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:di bene in meglio :rotfl:


guarda che il ripasso fa sempre bene,con occasione di un esame......orale


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guarda che il ripasso fa sempre bene,con occasione di un esame......orale


----------



## ladyred (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ma di cosa parlate


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parlate



Si scherza ogni tanto, per alleggerire argomenti tradimento e vendette.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si scherza ogni tanto, per alleggerire argomenti tradimento e vendette.


Sì.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parlate


Domani però vogliamo qualche dettaglio sulla storia del filmino


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' così bello scoprirsi nel tempo.


Non sono d'accordo, dipende dalle relazioni.
Anche trent'anni fa c'erano le storie a distanza e ci scambiava "promesse" al telefono.
A me, per esempio, eccitano molto le donne che annunciano e poi eseguono puntualmente.
Ho avuto anche la fregatura di una che sembrava, a parole, peggio (o meglio  ) di una pornostar, ma poi...delusione.


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ho avuto anche la fregatura di una che sembrava, a parole, peggio (o meglio  ) di una pornostar, ma poi...delusione.


Prima, durante o dopo il matrimonio?


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, dipende dalle relazioni.
> Anche trent'anni fa c'erano le storie a distanza e ci scambiava "promesse" al telefono.
> A me, per esempio, eccitano molto le donne che annunciano e poi eseguono puntualmente.
> Ho avuto anche la fregatura di una che sembrava, a parole, peggio (o meglio  ) di una pornostar, ma poi...delusione.


profilo basso sempre il top...
se uno si aspetta troppo resta inevitabilmente deluso...
è meglio stupire che deludere


----------



## ladyred (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, dipende dalle relazioni.
> Anche trent'anni fa c'erano le storie a distanza e ci scambiava "promesse" al telefono.
> A me, per esempio, eccitano molto le donne che annunciano e poi eseguono puntualmente.
> Ho avuto anche la fregatura di una che sembrava, a parole, peggio (o meglio  ) di una pornostar, ma poi...delusione.


Ma infatti se è una relazione tanto per divertimento


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma infatti se è una relazione tanto per divertimento


manca un pezzo... ma infatti se...e poi? quindi?
tra l'altro non capisco a cosa ti riferisci delle frasi di orbis.


----------



## ladyred (15 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> manca un pezzo... ma infatti se...e poi? quindi?
> tra l'altro non capisco a cosa ti riferisci delle frasi di orbis.



Il fatto che io gli ho detto che vorrei fare anche altro con lui


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Prima, durante o dopo il matrimonio?


Prima, ero single. Ma lei era una donna sposata di 10 anni più di me. Un brutto ricordo.


arula ha detto:


> profilo basso sempre il top...
> se uno si aspetta troppo resta inevitabilmente deluso...
> è meglio stupire che deludere


Mi è successo anche quello, dipende dalle situazioni...


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Il fatto che io gli ho detto che vorrei fare anche altro con lui


  e quindi? riesci a fare una frase di senso compiuto? ma infatti è per divertimento che chatto dicentogli che voglio trombare?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> e quindi? riesci a fare una frase di senso compiuto? ma infatti è per divertimento che chatto dicentogli che voglio trombare?


Io penso non sia un troll, ma solo una ragazza con scarsa dimestichezza con l'italiano. 
Ho sempre odiato il verbo "divertirsi", applicato al sesso: se vuoi divertirti vai al cinema, al cabaret, allo stadio. Il sesso è comunque qualcosa di più profondo. Chi non ne capisce la profondità non può davvero goderne.


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, dipende dalle relazioni.
> Anche trent'anni fa c'erano le storie a distanza e ci scambiava "promesse" al telefono.
> A me, per esempio, eccitano molto le donne che annunciano e poi eseguono puntualmente.
> Ho avuto anche la fregatura di una che sembrava, a parole, peggio (o meglio  ) di una pornostar, ma poi...delusione.



Infatti e' la conferma che molte parole sono inutili, meglio i fatti!

Io parlavo comunque degli anni 70, neppure si toccava allora il telefono fisso,  appeso al muro in casa.  E molti non lo avevano proprio, oltre al problema duplex, i giovani non sapranno neppure  il significato. 

Lettere e  appuntamenti in posti fissi. Nessuno si sognava di fare filmini porno o foto particolari, se non i patiti della reflex. 

Era sicuramente meglio di adesso.


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io penso non sia un troll, ma solo una ragazza con scarsa dimestichezza con l'italiano. Ho sempre odiato il verbo "divertirsi", applicato al sesso: se vuoi divertirti vai al cinema, al cabaret, allo stadio. Il sesso è comunque qualcosa di più profondo. Chi non ne capisce la profondità non può davvero goderne.


Diciamo che viene relegata ad attività fisica da endorfine quanto lo può essere la corsa o il nuoto... benedetti ragazzi ma perdersi mell'altro esplodere in un tripudio ma dove cavolo stiamo andando...


----------



## ologramma (15 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti e' la conferma che molte parole sono inutili, meglio i fatti!
> 
> Io parlavo comunque degli anni 70, neppure si toccava allora il telefono fisso,  appeso al muro in casa.  E molti non lo avevano proprio, oltre al problema duplex, i giovani non sapranno neppure  il significato.
> 
> ...


non ho letto tutto  ma ora e mi spiace contraddirti ricordi che c'era la polaroid ?
Quindi le foto hot se volevi le potevi fare  le ragazze non erano come adesso libere da pregiudizi ,  c'era sempre quella che andava sopra le righe, pochissime adire la verità.
Per le telefonate erano proibite perchè non sapevi chi rispondeva e ci si dava appuntamento giornaliero o durante lo struscio serale per ritrovarsi la domenica sotto qualche scantinato per ballare e pomiciare , che bei tempi
Auguri


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Diciamo che viene relegata ad attività fisica da endorfine quanto lo può essere la corsa o il nuoto... benedetti ragazzi ma perdersi mell'altro esplodere in un tripudio ma dove cavolo stiamo andando...


Sono assurdi. Mi sto solo divertendo un po'... espressione soprattutto femminile.
Quando ero ragazzo io, nessuno si sognava di usare certe espressioni. Il sesso era sicuramente un'alta e profonda esperienza di vita. E parlo degli anni novanta, epoca già più che libertina.


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto  ma ora e mi spiace contraddirti ricordi che c'era la polaroid ?
> Quindi le foto hot se volevi le potevi fare  le ragazze non erano come adesso libere da pregiudizi ,  c'era sempre quella che andava sopra le righe, pochissime adire la verità.
> Per le telefonate erano proibite perchè non sapevi chi rispondeva e ci si dava appuntamento giornaliero o durante lo struscio serale per ritrovarsi la domenica sotto qualche scantinato per ballare e pomiciare , che bei tempi
> Auguri



Ma non e' questione di polaroid o reflex,  non ci sognavano proprio di farci fotografare nude, ne i ragazzi di chiederlo, a me non e' mai successo, ma mica ne avevo  a decine come fanno certe adesso.  Il mio primo ragazzo amava fotografare e fotografarmi, ho ancora sue foto, ma vestita ed in giro per Milano. E le sviluppava lui in casa.  
La polaroid la usavo io ogni tanto ma in vacanza, foto pessime.


----------



## ladyred (15 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma non e' questione di polaroid o reflex,  non ci sognavano proprio di farci fotografare nude, ne i ragazzi di chiederlo, a me non e' mai successo, ma mica ne avevo  a decine come fanno certe adesso.  Il mio primo ragazzo amava fotografare e fotografarmi, ho ancora sue foto, ma vestita ed in giro per Milano. E le sviluppava lui in casa.
> La polaroid la usavo io ogni tanto ma in vacanza, foto pessime.



Forse non ci capiamo perché c’è un gap generazionale molto forte tra di noi. Io sono abituata a parlare con ragazzi della mia età e noto che il sesso le foto i video sono cose all’ordine del giorno. Conosco ragazzine di 16 anni che scopano quando io l’ho fatto la prima volta a 19 anni e con un sacco di ansie in testa. Ho avuto pochi ragazzi nella mia vita nonostante voi potreste pensare il contrario, solo che tranne il primo fidanzatino tutti gli altri sono stati stronzi... e ho continuato ad essere attratta solo da loro. Preferisco passare i week end in casa a vedermi una serie tv se non posso uscire con quei pochi ragazzi che mi interessano perché sono lontani. Sono una ragazza seria che però quando incontra quello che le piace diventa veramente una senza inibizioni


----------



## oriente70 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Quanto so fighi sti stronzi .......


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sono una ragazza seria che però quando incontra quello che le piace diventa veramente una senza inibizioni


It's autocertification, baby! :rotfl:
Dai, seriamente. Senti marmocchia invece di stare rintanata in casa coccolarti La solitudine su un forum di carampane, supergiovani e mezze misure, vatti a divertire. Che poi credimi, ti mancherà.


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo perché c’è un gap generazionale molto forte tra di noi. Io sono abituata a parlare con ragazzi della mia età e noto che il sesso le foto i video sono cose all’ordine del giorno. Conosco ragazzine di 16 anni che scopano quando io l’ho fatto la prima volta a 19 anni e con un sacco di ansie in testa. Ho avuto pochi ragazzi nella mia vita nonostante voi potreste pensare il contrario, solo che tranne il primo fidanzatino tutti gli altri sono stati stronzi... e ho continuato ad essere attratta solo da loro. Preferisco passare i week end in casa a vedermi una serie tv se non posso uscire con quei pochi ragazzi che mi interessano perché sono lontani. Sono una ragazza seria che però quando incontra quello che le piace diventa veramente una senza inibizioni




Lo so benissimo, ho figlie e amiche di figlie per casa, per fortuna non tutte fanno a gara a chi ha piu' storie, dipende dal carattere.

Io trovo solo tristi  certe storie, che praticamente non hanno un vero inizio ma una conclusione fin dal principio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> tranne il primo fidanzatino tutti gli altri sono stati stronzi... e ho continuato ad essere attratta solo da loro.


Dalla descrizione che ne fai, mi sembrano stronzi di cartapesta. Sono sicurissimo che uno, veramente STRONZO, non lo hai ancora incontrato.
Quando uno è davvero stronzo, te ne accorgi quando è ormai troppo tardi.
Quelli descritti da te li definirei "stronzetti", ometti che si danno delle arie per apparire superiori e nascondere il vuoto pneumatico che hanno dentro.


----------



## ladyred (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dalla descrizione che ne fai, mi sembrano stronzi di cartapesta. Sono sicurissimo che uno, veramente STRONZO, non lo hai ancora incontrato.
> Quando uno è davvero stronzo, te ne accorgi quando è ormai troppo tardi.
> Quelli descritti da te li definirei "stronzetti", ometti che si danno delle arie per apparire superiori e nascondere il vuoto pneumatico che hanno dentro.


Sì forse la tua descrizione è più giusta


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sono assurdi. Mi sto solo divertendo un po'... espressione soprattutto femminile.
> Quando ero ragazzo io, nessuno si sognava di usare certe espressioni. Il sesso era sicuramente un'alta e profonda esperienza di vita. E parlo degli anni novanta, epoca già più che libertina.


Che ci piaccia o no, la società cambia ed oggi ancor più velocemente, che già 10 anni fa è preistoria.
Basta fare un giro nei social per vedere che tante ragazzine di 13/14 anni postano, assieme a foto normali, altre scattate in bagno in reggiseno e mutande sedute a gambe divaricate ecc... Per leggere i commenti del tipo "strafiga, sei bona, sei una figa pazzesca, mi ti farei..." e così sentirsi belle e desiderate. Il fine è sempre questo.
A proposito, avete letto delle "ragazzine doccia"? 

*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## ladyred (15 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> It's autocertification, baby! :rotfl:
> Dai, seriamente. Senti marmocchia invece di stare rintanata in casa coccolarti La solitudine su un forum di carampane, supergiovani e mezze misure, vatti a divertire. Che poi credimi, ti mancherà.



Questa sera proprio non mi va


----------



## ladyred (15 Dicembre 2017)

MariLea ha detto:


> Che ci piaccia o no, la società cambia ed oggi ancor più velocemente, che già 10 anni fa è preistoria.
> Basta fare un giro nei social per vedere che tante ragazzine di 13/14 anni postano, assieme a foto normali, altre scattate in bagno in reggiseno e mutande sedute a gambe divaricate ecc... Per leggere i commenti del tipo "strafiga, sei bona, sei una figa pazzesca, mi ti farei..." e così sentirsi belle e desiderate. Il fine è sempre questo.
> A proposito, avete letto delle "ragazzine doccia"?
> 
> ...


Ma quello è niente! Poi nelle chat whatsapp succede di tutto...


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo perché c’è un gap generazionale molto forte tra di noi. Io sono abituata a parlare con ragazzi della mia età e noto che il sesso le foto i video sono cose all’ordine del giorno. Conosco ragazzine di 16 anni che scopano quando io l’ho fatto la prima volta a 19 anni e con un sacco di ansie in testa. Ho avuto pochi ragazzi nella mia vita nonostante voi potreste pensare il contrario, solo che tranne il primo fidanzatino tutti gli altri sono stati stronzi... e ho continuato ad essere attratta solo da loro. Preferisco passare i week end in casa a vedermi una serie tv se non posso uscire con quei pochi ragazzi che mi interessano perché sono lontani. Sono una ragazza seria che però quando incontra quello che le piace diventa veramente una senza inibizioni


è proprio vero,
ma esci, divertiti e impara a farla tu la stronza


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2017)

MariLea ha detto:


> è proprio vero,
> ma esci, divertiti e impara a farla tu la stronza



Non credo paghi fare la stronza. Meglio la spontaneita' di come si e'.   Prima o poi si incontra la persona adatta.


----------



## ladyred (15 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non credo paghi fare la stronza. Meglio la spontaneita' di come si e'.   Prima o poi si incontra la persona adatta.


Speriamo


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Speriamo



Non sei l'unica ad avere difficolta' a trovare un compagno, serio ed affidabile, ho tre figlie  e ne ho viste di ogni, e le loro amiche messe piu' o meno uguali.

L'amore a distanza, che una ha trovato due volte, deleterio. Sempre da parte dei ragazzi. Poco seri.

Incrociando le dita adesso e' felice, ma la relazione ha pochi mesi di vita. Speriamo.  Abitano molto vicino e hanno appena fatto una vacanza insieme e sono insieme anche questo fine settimana.


----------



## ladyred (16 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sei l'unica ad avere difficolta' a trovare un compagno, serio ed affidabile, ho tre figlie  e ne ho viste di ogni, e le loro amiche messe piu' o meno uguali.
> 
> L'amore a distanza, che una ha trovato due volte, deleterio. Sempre da parte dei ragazzi. Poco seri.
> 
> Incrociando le dita adesso e' felice, ma la relazione ha pochi mesi di vita. Speriamo.  Abitano molto vicino e hanno appena fatto una vacanza insieme e sono insieme anche questo fine settimana.


Ci vuole fortuna

Comunque non mi scrive più come una volta ma tanto il suo obbiettivo era capire se ci stavo

Però tra qualche giorno se non lo fa lui gli scrivo io dicendo se è scomparso


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Però tra qualche giorno se non lo fa lui gli scrivo io dicendo se è scomparso


Trattalo male. Mi raccomando. Funziona.


----------



## ladyred (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Trattalo male. Mi raccomando. Funziona.



dubito...ho risposto a una sua storia instagram oggi  dovevo aspettare


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma non e' questione di polaroid o reflex,  non ci sognavano proprio di farci fotografare nude, ne i ragazzi di chiederlo, a me non e' mai successo, ma mica ne avevo  a decine come fanno certe adesso.  Il mio primo ragazzo amava fotografare e fotografarmi, ho ancora sue foto, ma vestita ed in giro per Milano. E le sviluppava lui in casa.
> La polaroid la usavo io ogni tanto ma in vacanza, foto pessime.


Ho 50 anni, ho sempre fatto e faccio foto nude alla mie donne e mio padre fece altrettanto alle sue, ricordo.
D'altronde David Hamilton era popolarissimo negli anni '70: immaginatevelo oggi.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo perché c’è un gap generazionale molto forte tra di noi. Io sono abituata a parlare con ragazzi della mia età e noto che il sesso le foto i video sono cose all’ordine del giorno. Conosco ragazzine di 16 anni che scopano quando io l’ho fatto la prima volta a 19 anni e con un sacco di ansie in testa. Ho avuto pochi ragazzi nella mia vita nonostante voi potreste pensare il contrario, solo che tranne il primo fidanzatino tutti gli altri sono stati stronzi... e ho continuato ad essere attratta solo da loro. Preferisco passare i week end in casa a vedermi una serie tv se non posso uscire con quei pochi ragazzi che mi interessano perché sono lontani. Sono una ragazza seria che però quando incontra quello che le piace diventa veramente una senza inibizioni


Io ricordo benissimo le tappe di una mia ex. Primo pompino a 11 anni e sesso anale a 15.
Era 30 anni fa.
E alle mie medie le foto di una di seconda nuda. E le foto di mia moglie nuda e minorenne.
Gli ormoni non cambiano con le generazioni, ma le opportunità e i mezzi tecnologici si'.
Paradossalmente c'era meno timore a farsi fotografare nudi anni fa rispetto ad oggi dove una diffusione degli scatti è enormemente facilitata e si è consapevoli dei rischi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ricordo benissimo le tappe di una mia ex. Primo pompino a 11 anni e sesso anale a 15.
> Era 30 anni fa.
> E alle mie medie le foto di una di seconda nuda. E le foto di mia moglie nuda e minorenne.
> Gli ormoni non cambiano con le generazioni, ma le opportunità e i mezzi tecnologici si'.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ricordo benissimo le tappe di una mia ex. Primo pompino a 11 anni e sesso anale a 15.
> Era 30 anni fa.
> E alle mie medie le foto di una di seconda nuda.


Le persone borderline per costituzione o per abusi famigliari ci sono sempre state.
È vero che nel tempo si sono considerate normali o accettabili cose diverse


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le persone borderline per costituzione o per abusi famigliari ci sono sempre state.
> È vero che nel tempo si sono considerate normali o accettabili cose diverse
> 
> View attachment 13394


Mah. Di buona famiglia (la mia ex)
Centro Milano. Laureatasi (successivamente).
Molto borghese. 
E con molto tempo a disposizione da sola, dato che i genitori avevano lavori che li occupavano tutto il giorno.
E se sei piena di ormoni (e priva di inibizioni) e hai tempo e opportunità per darvi sfogo non sei automaticamente borderline.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le persone borderline per costituzione o *per abusi famigliari* ci sono sempre state.
> È vero che nel tempo si sono considerate normali o accettabili cose diverse


e ti pareva che nonna Abelarda non ci metteva in mezzo che se fai un pompino in giovine età sei abusata in famiglia?
levatele il mangiapolvere che le ha dato alla testa!
taca banda!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mah. Di buona famiglia (la mia ex)
> Centro Milano. Laureatasi (successivamente).
> Molto borghese.
> E con molto tempo a disposizione da sola, dato che i genitori avevano lavori che li occupavano tutto il giorno.
> E se sei piena di ormoni e hai tempo e opportunità per darvi sfogo non sei automaticamente borderline.


Quello che c’è o non c’è o c’è e non dovrebbe esserci nelle famiglie non lo sappiamo e spesso neppure nella nostra.
In una famiglia normale e tranquilla, un figlio e una madre, per non restituire un prestito di 30.000€, hanno ucciso e infilato in un bidone per farlo a pezzi e scioglierlo nell’acido un uomo, pochi giorni fa.
https://www.mbnews.it/2017/12/omicidio-la-rosa-ucciso-per-denaro-volevano-scioglierlo-nellacido/
Ho conosciuto personalmente un assassino. Era un signore un po’ chiuso con il quale si interagiva normalmente. Gli abusi in famiglia non li fa solo Pacciani.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2017)

La storia dei "miei tempi che era diverso" la sentivo a 20 anni.
Sia nella sua versione classica di riferimento a costumi più morigerati, sia nella versione di mio padre e dei suoi amici, secondo i quali la mia generazione era molto più inibita della loro.
Di sicuro io ho conosciuto tra loro donne molto più libere e disponibili delle mie coetanee.


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo perché c’è un gap generazionale molto forte tra di noi. Io sono abituata a parlare con ragazzi della mia età e noto che il sesso le foto i video sono cose all’ordine del giorno. Conosco ragazzine di 16 anni che scopano quando io l’ho fatto la prima volta a 19 anni e con un sacco di ansie in testa. Ho avuto pochi ragazzi nella mia vita nonostante voi potreste pensare il contrario, solo che tranne il primo fidanzatino tutti gli altri sono stati stronzi... e ho continuato ad essere attratta solo da loro. Preferisco passare i week end in casa a vedermi una serie tv se non posso uscire con quei pochi ragazzi che mi interessano perché sono lontani. *Sono una ragazza seria che però quando incontra quello che le piace diventa veramente una senza inibizioni*



Senti...

Solo nel grassetto ci sono una carriolata di giudizi su di te. 
Sulla tua adeguatezza e sul tuo andare o non andare bene. 

E ci può anche stare, è un buon approccio quello di mettersi in discussione e cercare di capire chi si è. 
Mettersi a confronto con quello che ci circonda. 

E' un buon approccio quando non diventa un "darsi addosso" mettendosi nelle mani del mondo per farsi dare la risposta. 
Prima di tutto perchè il mondo quella risposta non te la può dare. 
Ti darà ogni volta una diversa prospettiva, una diversa visione delle sfaccettature che ti compongono. 
Rimetterti a quelle prospettive, per forza di cose incomplete e assolutamente soggettive, non porta benessere. 
Porta a diventare una banderuola in balia del vento. 

E più il vento è forte , più la banderuola gira. 

Il vento forte, in questo caso, sono le emozioni, positive o negative poco importa, che dall'esterno ti entrano e attivano i tuoi movimenti interiori. 
Probabilmente è uno dei motivi per cui gli stronzi (e ti ripeto, quelli sono mica stronzi, sono giullaretti) ti attirano. 
Con loro la probabilità di attivazione è alta. Mettono in discussione molte cose, anche perchè sono talmente poco presenti e chiari che giocano sul filo del rasoio del rifiuto di te. 

(MA è un problema loro, tienilo bene in mente, quello di non sapere proprio o non saper dire in modo chiaro quello che vogliono. E tu non hai nessun tipo di responsabilità a riguardo. Non farti carico delle loro lacune, come fai, mettendo in discussione te stessa).

Non so cosa scateni in te il rifiuto di te. Lo dovrai capire tu, se vuoi. 
Ma fino a che rimani in balia dell'accettazione/rifiuto altrui, girerai come una banderuola sentendoti insicura, inadeguata, insufficiente alternativamente a bella attraente voluta. 

In quel girare però succede di dimenticarsi una delle cose più importanti che riguarda le emozioni. 
Ossia che sono Tue. 
Non dipendono dagli altri. 

Dipende invece da te dare un valore alle tue emozioni e PRETENDERE che siano trattate secondo quel valore. 
Poi lo potrai cambiare, aumentare o abbassare, non è questo il punto, il punto è che quel valore lo stabilisci Tu. 

E lo stabilisci tu non in modo astratto, dicendoti "io valgo, oh yeah!"
Lo stabilisci tu esponendoti nel mondo PER COME SEI e imparando a non vergognarti di te. 

Vuoi scrivere? 
Scrivi. 
Vuoi dire scopiamo?
Dillo.
Vuoi dire mi stai trattando male?
Dillo. 

Allenati a non aver paura di quello che senti quando sei in relazione con qualcuno. 
Ad esporre quello che senti. 

E a non metterlo in discussione col primo che passa. 

Non tutti hanno il diritto di poterti dire qualcosa. Su di te. 
Solo chi si dimostra degno lo può fare. 
E sei tu l'unica che può valutare chi è davvero degno di te, tanto da poter anche solo pensare di dirti e toccarti. 

E quell'essere degno lo può dimostrare solo se tu sai cosa vuoi PER TE.

Ti chiedevo come vuoi essere trattata. 
Non mi hai ancora risposto. 
E non importa se non rispondi a me. 

Ma io penso sia una domanda cruciale per te. 
Per non finire a dipendere dalle decisioni su come trattarti che vengono da gente più o meno conosciuta. 
Per non sentirti in balia di quello che l'altro fa o non fa. 

Sto riuscendo a spiegarmi? 

Smettila di interrogarti su di lui. Sugli stronzi o non stronzi. 

Interrogati su di te. 
Su cosa vuoi per te. 
Su quali compromessi sei disposta a validare e quali no. 

Perchè in fondo il senso è che tu ti possa sempre e comunque guardare allo specchio sentendoti fiera e fedele a te. 

....vedrai che quando ti vedrai in quel modo, senza vergogne, gli stronzi che incontri neanche ti sfioreranno, e magari ti divertirai tu a giocare con loro. 

Per ora, se fossi in te, metterei da parte il fare la stronza. Esponiti invece, senza pietà. Senza farti menate sul fatto che disturbi o meno, che sei adeguata o meno. Metti alla prova chi ti sta di fronte. E valutalo. 

Se non sai valutare, non riesci neanche lasciarti valutare. 
E ogni valutazione esterna diventa solo o una conferma o una disconferma, ma senza la tua partecipazione finisci per essere il contenitore delle menate e dei problemi altrui.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e ti pareva che nonna Abelarda non ci metteva in mezzo che se fai un pompino in giovine età sei abusata in famiglia?
> levatele il mangiapolvere che le ha dato alla testa!


QUOTONE


----------



## ladyred (16 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Senti...
> 
> Solo nel grassetto ci sono una carriolata di giudizi su di te.
> Sulla tua adeguatezza e sul tuo andare o non andare bene.
> ...



Grazie perché hai scritto cose verissime in questo messaggio, devo imparare ad espormi senza vergogna e hai ragione! Non ti ho risposto perché non lo so spiegare come voglio essere trattata, sicuramente con considerazione, mi piace essere al centro dell’ attenzione di chi ho puntato. 
Questa mattina gli ho scritto e mi ha risposto solo al primo messaggio, sta in giro oggi terme hotel di lusso etc... penso che non gli interesso se non per quel poco riguardo al sesso e sicuramente mi fa star male tutto questo.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Senti...
> 
> Solo nel grassetto ci sono una carriolata di giudizi su di te.
> Sulla tua adeguatezza e sul tuo andare o non andare bene.
> ...


#alleluia!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Trattalo male. Mi raccomando. Funziona.


Ma tra adulti ancora sti giochetti ? Che noia


----------



## ladyred (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tra adulti ancora sti giochetti ? Che noia


Io neanche sono capace di trattare male


----------



## Divì (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tra adulti ancora sti giochetti ? Che noia


Marco Ferradini e i suoi teoremi .....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Io neanche sono capace di trattare male


Ma non è questione di essere capace. Io ti tratto male se penso che te lo meriti ma non farti tornare.
Che noia!
Se mi stai sul cazzo per come mi tratti te lo dico ma non é che poi se torni te la do.
Sono giochetti stupidi secondo me, mi piace essere molto più chiara di così


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tra adulti ancora sti giochetti ? Che noia


che cambia adulti o bambini? basta che funziona. Lui mi sembra esattamente il tipo che funzona così


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> che cambia adulti o bambini? basta che funziona. Lui mi sembra esattamente il tipo che funzona così


Sono strategemmi, niente di spontaneo e di sentito. Lo trovo uno sforzo inutile. Almeno per me lo è
E poi uno che torna perché faccio la preziosa o lo tratto male mi fa cadere le palle


----------



## Divì (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di essere capace. Io ti tratto male se penso che te lo meriti ma non farti tornare.
> Che noia!
> Se mi stai sul cazzo per come mi tratti te lo dico ma non é che poi se torni te la do.
> Sono giochetti stupidi secondo me, mi piace essere molto più chiara di così


Smettila di porti come standard di riferimento ....  mica sei una gatta morta, tu.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Smettila di porti come standard di riferimento ....  mica sei una gatta morta, tu.


Ah mi pongo come riferimento? Non me ne ero accorta 
Direi che non sono il modello da copiare. Raro incontrare una coglions come me


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tra adulti ancora sti giochetti ? Che noia


Concordo
Che palle


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Io neanche sono capace di trattare male


Più che altro attribuisciti il valore che vuoi ottenere.
Così sei ai saldi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Questa mattina gli ho scritto e mi ha risposto solo al primo messaggio, sta in giro oggi terme hotel di lusso etc...


Ah, vabbè, ricco ricco allora.
Sicuramente ne avrà mille pure a casa sua.
Questo ti dà volentieri una botta quando si trova a passare a Milano.
Rilassati e vai avanti nella vita. Qualche volta scrivigli, ma stressarlo è inutile. Qualche giorno prima di venire a Milano ti chiamerà: così viene meglio 
Ma più di questo non avrai.


danny ha detto:


> Più che altro attribuisciti il valore che vuoi ottenere.
> Così sei ai saldi.


Da quello che lei dice non si offre a tutti. Anzi, raramente trova uno che le piace. Ma quando succede in effetti va in "saldo".


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono strategemmi, niente di spontaneo e di sentito. Lo trovo uno sforzo inutile. Almeno per me lo è
> E poi uno che torna perché faccio la preziosa o lo tratto male mi fa cadere le palle


Sono perché un gioco non ti appassiona non vuol dire che il gioco non sia divertente. Qualunque tipo di relazione dipende da un codice di comunicazione. Se quel codice di comunicazione Diventa quello ruvido dell'insulto può essere ugualmente possibile esprimere l'identico spettro di emozioni che si esprime con i bacetti e il Pucci pucci.


----------



## ladyred (16 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro attribuisciti il valore che vuoi ottenere.
> Così sei ai saldi.


Come hanno detto dopo credo di andare ai saldi solo con pochissimi, per il resto sono pure una fi*a di legno


----------



## arula (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Grazie perché hai scritto cose verissime in questo messaggio, devo imparare ad espormi senza vergogna e hai ragione! Non ti ho risposto perché non lo so spiegare come voglio essere trattata, sicuramente con considerazione, mi piace essere al centro dell’ attenzione di chi ho puntato.
> Questa mattina gli ho scritto e mi ha risposto solo al primo messaggio, sta in giro oggi terme hotel di lusso etc... penso che non gli interesso se non per quel poco riguardo al sesso e sicuramente mi fa star male tutto questo.


Non c'è miglior difesa da uno stronzo che non fare quel che si aspetta
ti ho già detto che è la coscienza che ti parla
se ti tratta una merda è perchè tu per prima lo fai accontentando un demente e svendendoti per un ora d'amore che poi amore non è ma è solo sesso

se vuole solo quello che si cerchi una prostituta
se vuoi essere una prostituta almeno fatti pagare cazzo

non posso sentire gente che si riduce ad un buco
dentro c'è di più

non me ne frega un cazzo giovani o non giovani
se sei una cogliona te lo devo dire con o senza social foto o cazzate
ma se vuoi uniformarti alla massa allora scopa
fai anal fai che cazzo ti pare ma poi non venire a rompere i coglioni

sai benissimo quel che stai facendo che tu abbia 20-30-40 
inutile che te la meni non ti serve un consiglio da noi
ti serve che finalmente ti comporti da persona adulta
se puoi scopare allora sei adulta

se vuoi fare la troia fallo e non rompere
se vuoi fare quella seria tiratela e dalla con il contagocce non c'è molto altro da dire
ciao


----------



## ladyred (16 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ah, vabbè, ricco ricco allora.
> Sicuramente ne avrà mille pure a casa sua.
> Questo ti dà volentieri una botta quando si trova a passare a Milano.
> Rilassati e vai avanti nella vita. Qualche volta scrivigli, ma stressarlo è inutile. Qualche giorno prima di venire a Milano ti chiamerà: così viene meglio
> ...



Infatti credo che solo quello potrò avere... e mi rende nervosa ma non posso cambiare le persone


----------



## arula (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Infatti credo che solo quello potrò avere... e mi rende nervosa ma non posso cambiare le persone


non puoi cambiare le persone
ma puoi cambiare te ....


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Grazie perché hai scritto cose verissime in questo messaggio, devo imparare ad espormi senza vergogna e hai ragione! Non ti ho risposto perché non lo so spiegare come voglio essere trattata, sicuramente con considerazione, mi piace essere al centro dell’ attenzione di chi ho puntato.
> Questa mattina gli ho scritto e mi ha risposto solo al primo messaggio, sta in giro oggi terme hotel di lusso etc... penso che non gli interesso se non per quel poco riguardo al sesso e sicuramente mi fa star male tutto questo.


Sì magari ti fa star male. Ma ci sta. Anche cercare la favola a tutti i costi e non è detto che sia una modalità vincente


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> *non posso sentire gente che si riduce ad un buco dentro c'è di più*


[video=youtube_share;OhvzHM23G-I]https://youtu.be/OhvzHM23G-I[/video]


----------



## arula (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;OhvzHM23G-I]https://youtu.be/OhvzHM23G-I[/video]


la stupidità ha molti vestiti il primo è quello che guarda le forme e non i contenuti....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono perché un gioco non ti appassiona non vuol dire che il gioco non sia divertente. Qualunque tipo di relazione dipende da un codice di comunicazione. Se quel codice di comunicazione Diventa quello ruvido dell'insulto può essere ugualmente possibile esprimere l'identico spettro di emozioni che si esprime con i bacetti e il Pucci pucci.


Un gioco é condiviso . Se io ti tratto male per avere un risultato sto giocando da sola.
Non sono una da bacetti e Pucci Pucci ma da pane al pane e vino al vino


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Grazie perché hai scritto cose verissime in questo messaggio, devo imparare ad espormi senza vergogna e hai ragione! Non ti ho risposto perché non lo so spiegare come voglio essere trattata, *sicuramente* *con considerazione, mi piace essere al centro dell’ attenzione* di chi ho puntato.
> Questa mattina gli ho scritto e mi ha risposto solo al primo messaggio, sta in giro oggi terme hotel di lusso etc... penso che non gli interesso se non per quel poco riguardo al sesso e *sicuramente mi fa star male tutto questo.*



Prego 

Guarda quei due grassetti, non ti sembrano in contraddizione? 

Lascia perdere lui, o chiunque altro o altra. 

Ascolta te. 
E prova a capire cosa intendi per "essere al centro dell'attenzione". 

Che essere al centro dell'attenzione, a mio vedere, non è un qualcosa che danno gli altri. 
E' un qualcosa che tu concedi di te agli altri. 

E come puoi concedere un qualcosa che tu stessa non maneggi con confidenza? 
O che maneggi secondo dei dictat che ti convincono ma anche no? 

Come puoi concedere il centro dell'attenzione di te se tu ti vergogni di quella che sei? 

Il rischio è di riprodurre fuori il conflitto che è dentro di te. 
E riconoscere solo chi può essere attore di quel conflitto che è fra l'altro tutto tuo. 
E chi si lascia tirar dentro in quel conflitto per una scopata, è uno che non ha un gran rapporto col suo cazzo e col suo essere maschio. Prima ancora che uomo. 

E guarda che non sto parlando del sesso. Il sesso è molto, molto relativo. 
E costringere la propria visione avendo come riferimento solo il sesso (paradigma del darla=non seria, non darla=seria) è molto riduttivo ed è pure controproducente. 
Che finisce per trovarti a dover scegliere solo fra due opzioni: o il mondo di quella sfruttata e che non si fa rispettare, o il mondo delle favole dell'amore. 
Non esiste nè un mondo nè l'altro mondo. 
Esisti TU e dove decidi di collocarti quando compi azioni che ti riguardano. 

Il mondo è ben è più ampio di quello che descrive quel paradigma.  

Puoi scopare con il mondo emerso e pure con quello sommerso. 
Puoi darti gratis, ai saldi oppure farti pagare pure il sovrapprezzo per lo sguardo che concedi. 

E non potrà spostare di una virgola CHI SEI. 

Sono fondamentalmente cazzate legate all'orgoglio. Di neanche si sa bene chi 

Quello che conta è che sia tu a decidere il COME, il PERCHE', il COSA. 

E che quello che prendi sia BENESSERE. 

Io in ogni caso, il culo l'ho dato solo a chi ha pagato pure il sovrapprezzo, ringraziandomi di poter pagare :carneval:

Non usare il tuo corpo come specchietto...o meglio, se vuoi farlo, fallo. 
Ma sii ben consapevole che è un tuo strumento ed è in mano tua. 

E che lo stai usando per valutare chi c'è di là. 

Chi cade negli specchietti per le allodole, senza averne consapevolezza, non ti serve a niente. 

Perlomeno scegli chi sa che sta entrando nello specchio. 
Con questi ci si diverte e si impara anche molto. 

Il tipo che descrivi, a me sembra uno che neanche sa cosa sia uno specchietto per le allodole.
Pensa se ti ci può far divertire


----------



## ladyred (16 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> non puoi cambiare le persone
> ma puoi cambiare te ....


Sicuramente, ma credo che con questa persona così doveva andare.. anche perché qualche giorno prima di vederci aveva proposto di fare una video chiamata su whatsapp di notte porno quindi non è che prima di vedermi aveva altri pensieri


----------



## ladyred (16 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Guarda quei due grassetti, non ti sembrano in contraddizione?
> 
> ...


Devo lavorare su me stessa... non sarà facile ma sento di averne bisogno


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Devo lavorare su me stessa... non sarà facile ma sento di averne bisogno


Ci lavoriamo tutti lady 

E va bene esattamente così. 

Ma lavorare su te stessa non significa che adesso sei sbagliata e poi diventerai giusta. 
Questo mettitelo in testa. 
TU SEI TU. 

E' come una casa...se non hai Cura della tua Casa, per quanto possa essere inizialmente bella, inizierà a dar segni del passaggio del tempo. I muri si scrosteranno e i mobili si segneranno. 

Il tempo passa e lascia i segni del suo passaggio. 
Guardare, raccogliere, decidere cosa tenere e cosa scartare...questo è il lavorio che ha Cura. 

Non dimenticarsi che non si cambia. Non siamo dei o dee.
Si può solo provare ad avvicinarsi sempre di più a CHI SI E'. Scoprendolo mano a mano. 

Lasciando fuori dalla porta tutto quello che non è interessante, che occupa spazio, che è inutile. 

Avere una Casa, significa averne la responsabilità e la gratia di poterne aver Cura. 
Rendendola sempre più bella e adatta a te.  
Sempre più a tua immagine. Sempre più somigliante. 

Lavorare significa prima di tutto prendere e assumere quel che c'è.
Con uno sguardo amorevole che, perdonami se sono diretta, per come ti leggo tu non hai verso di te. 

E, qualunque motivo tu possa avere per non avere uno sguardo amorevole su di te, è quello sguardo il punto di partenza per ogni cosa 

E quello sguardo è tanto più reale quanto più nello specchio riesci a sorridere alle tue mostruosità, piccole o grandi che siano. 

Crescere non è cambiare. 
Crescere è aver Cura della propria Natura profonda. E serve tempo e fatica per andare per quella strada. 

Ma è quanto di più affascinante, per come la vedo io, possa esistere. Non c'è viaggio più meraviglioso.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Come hanno detto dopo credo di andare ai saldi solo con pochissimi, per il resto sono pure una fi*a di legno


Ma è proprio con chi ti interessa che devi darti il valore che vuoi ottenere.
Che non si debba piacere a tutti è implicito.
Che si debba piacere molto a chi ci piace molto è l'obiettivo.


----------



## ladyred (16 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è proprio con chi ti interessa che devi darti il valore che vuoi ottenere.
> Che non si debba piacere a tutti è implicito.
> Che si debba piacere molto a chi ci piace molto è l'obiettivo.


Certo, ma come ho scritto prima con questa persona non si poteva andare oltre perché lui aveva già chiesto di fare videochat porno prima di vederci... poi che io ho sbagliato ok. Ma non credo che un mio comportamento diverso avrebbe fatto nascere l’amore


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

E cosa ha fatto nascere il tuo comportamento??


----------



## ladyred (16 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E cosa ha fatto nascere il tuo comportamento??


In che senso?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> la stupidità ha molti vestiti il primo è quello che guarda le forme e non i contenuti....


E quindi? Attendiamo con ansia la prossima frase da Baci Perugina


Nocciola ha detto:


> Un gioco é condiviso . Se io ti tratto male per avere un risultato sto giocando da sola.
> Non sono una da bacetti e Pucci Pucci ma da pane al pane e vino al vino


Farfà, a me come sei te può piacere o non piacere, ma stai passando all'assolutismo concettuale cornutesco. Ma oltre al nickname hai cambiato pure bandiera?


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Certo, ma come ho scritto prima con questa persona non si poteva andare oltre perché lui aveva già chiesto di fare videochat porno prima di vederci... poi che io ho sbagliato ok. Ma non credo che un mio comportamento diverso avrebbe fatto nascere l’amore



E cosa ti aspetti da uno così?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E quindi? Attendiamo con ansia la prossima frase da Baci Perugina
> 
> Farfà, a me come sei te può piacere o non piacere, ma stai passando all'assolutismo concettuale cornutesco. Ma oltre al nickname hai cambiato pure bandiera?


No. Anche perché non  è che posso cancellare quello che ho fatto (cosa che non farei comunque) ma non capisco cosa c’entra con quello che ho scritto?


----------



## ladyred (17 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> E cosa ti aspetti da uno così?


Pensavo fosse diverso dopo avermi visto di persona invece no... ho sbagliato e basta


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No. Anche perché non  è che posso cancellare quello che ho fatto (cosa che non farei comunque) ma non capisco cosa c’entra con quello che ho scritto?


 c'entra relativamente al fatto che normalmente i paraocchi alzati volti a trasformare qualunque fatto generale in una autocertificazione Della serie io sono così io sono cosà è la cifra stilistica dei cornuti falliti intrappolati nel giorno della marmotta con cui io mi diverto tanto.
Normalmente il vantaggio di traditori sta proprio nel vedere le cose senza i paraocchi, visto che il dolore causato tutto sommato fa sempre Meno male del dolore subito.
Già l'altro giorno hai fatto quella sparata micidiale sul padre finocchio che fa diventare i figli obesi che manco Brunetta, mi sto iniziando a preoccupare...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> c'entra relativamente al fatto che normalmente i paraocchi alzati volti a trasformare qualunque fatto generale in una autocertificazione Della serie io sono così io sono cosà è la cifra stilistica dei cornuti falliti intrappolati nel giorno della marmotta con cui io mi diverto tanto.
> Normalmente il vantaggio di traditori sta proprio nel vedere le cose senza i paraocchi, visto che il dolore causato tutto sommato fa sempre Meno male del dolore subito.
> Già l'altro giorno hai fatto quella sparata micidiale sul padre finocchio che fa diventare i figli obesi che manco Brunetta, mi sto iniziando a preoccupare...


Non ho fatto sparate ho raccontato un fatto. Non ho detto che accada sempre o detto che é una possibilità perché ho vissuto questo esempio. Sicuramebte ci saranno stati figli che hanno reagito in maniera diversa e molto meno traumatiche. Io da madre sarei molto preoccupata.
Io sono in un certo modo come tutti questo non vuol dire che tutti devono essere come me ma credo che ognuno di noi si comporti come ritenga corretto per se stesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho fatto sparate ho raccontato un fatto. Non ho detto che accada sempre o detto che é una possibilità perché ho vissuto questo esempio. Sicuramebte ci saranno stati figli che hanno reagito in maniera diversa e molto meno traumatiche. Io da madre sarei molto preoccupata.
> Io sono in un certo modo come tutti questo non vuol dire che tutti devono essere come me ma credo che ognuno di noi si comporti come ritenga corretto per se stesso.


Vabbeeeene. A posto cosí. Baci & abbracci.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbeeeene. A posto cosí. Baci & abbracci.


Ricambio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (17 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse diverso dopo avermi visto di persona invece no... ho sbagliato e basta


Ma l'hai conosciuto su Internet?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2017)

Cara ragazza tu davvero sei convinta che le relazioni funzionino come dici?


----------



## ladyred (17 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cara ragazza tu davvero sei convinta che le relazioni funzionino come dici?


Perché come funzionano? Nessuno che vuole ficcare?


----------



## ladyred (17 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma l'hai conosciuto su Internet?


No, lo conoscevo già da amici comuni e visto un paio di anni fa a un concerto


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Perché come funzionano? Nessuno che vuole ficcare?


Ma non eri tu di Milano?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Perché come funzionano? Nessuno che vuole ficcare?


Funzionano che per scopare se ne trovano a schiera e nessuno perde la testa perché una fa sesso. Anzi può pure avere la sensazione che sia una che non si dà valore e perciò perché dovrebbe dargliene lui.


----------



## disincantata (17 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse diverso dopo avermi visto di persona invece no... ho sbagliato e basta



Succede, ragione e di piu' pero' per cancellarlo e non rispondergli più.  Che cerchi altrove.


----------



## ladyred (17 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Funzionano che per scopare se ne trovano a schiera e nessuno perde la testa perché una fa sesso. Anzi può pure avere la sensazione che sia una che non si dà valore e perciò perché dovrebbe dargliene lui.


Ti ricordo che parlava di videochat nudi dopo 3 giorni che aveva il mio numero di telefono...


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che parlava di videochat nudi dopo 3 giorni che aveva il mio numero di telefono...


La media, a quanto mi risulta, attualmente è di circa 36/48 ore

Deve essere uno tra i più bravi, allora...


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che parlava di videochat nudi dopo 3 giorni che aveva il mio numero di telefono...


Mai ascoltare Brunetta quando parli di sesso. Di cognome fa Latini


----------



## MariLea (18 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Perché come funzionano? Nessuno che vuole ficcare?


Se tu sei di Milano, io di Stoccolma


----------



## arula (18 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che parlava di videochat nudi dopo 3 giorni che aveva il mio numero di telefono...


e quindi?


----------



## ladyred (18 Dicembre 2017)

MariLea ha detto:


> Se tu sei di Milano, io di Stoccolma



???? Non posso abitare a Milano !? Ahah


----------



## ladyred (18 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> e quindi?


Quindi non mi pare ci fossero i presupposti per il grande amore


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Quindi non mi pare ci fossero i presupposti per il grande amore


infatti dovevano esserci i presupposti per una gloriosa scopata e stop.   o mi sono perso qualche passaggio?


----------



## ladyred (19 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti dovevano esserci i presupposti per una gloriosa scopata e stop.   o mi sono perso qualche passaggio?


Eh sono alcune che pensano ad altro


----------



## Bender (19 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> sai quel'è il problema, che se un ragazzo mi si approcia in maniera normale e gentile non lo considero, se uno è uno stronzo sì...non so perchè, forse perchè non voglio storie serie e il mio inconscio mi fa fuggire da chi potrebbe darmene una


è proprio vero che il mondo a volte funziona al contrario,la cosa più triste è che è sempre più comune come situazione


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Dicembre 2017)

Bender ha detto:


> è proprio vero che il mondo a volte funziona al contrario,la cosa più triste è che è sempre più comune come situazione


Quanta ingenuità. Non è questione di essere "stronzi" o "buoni". Il problema è che ci sono i maschi alfa che possono assumere tutti gli atteggiamenti che vogliono: le donne cadranno sempre ai loro piedi.
Sono questi che fanno gli stronzi. Gli altri devono umilmente lavorare per conquistare il proprio posto al sole, ben sapendo che qualcuno rimarrà escluso dal gioco.
Anche dal lato femminile è così: ci sono quelle che possono fare le stronze e quelle che devono fare di tutto perché il mondo.si accorga di loro e accontentarsi degli scarti delle altre.
La natura è gerarchica e diseguale, fatevene una ragione.
Fra un po' vi scrivo un piccolo aggiornamento sulla mia situazione e ne avrete un'altra conferma.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quanta ingenuità. Non è questione di essere "stronzi" o "buoni". Il problema è che ci sono i maschi alfa che possono assumere tutti gli atteggiamenti che vogliono: le donne cadranno sempre ai loro piedi.
> Sono questi che fanno gli stronzi. Gli altri devono umilmente lavorare per conquistare il proprio posto al sole, ben sapendo che qualcuno rimarrà escluso dal gioco.
> Anche dal lato femminile è così: ci sono quelle che possono fare le stronze e quelle che devono fare di tutto perché il mondo.si accorga di loro e accontentarsi degli scarti delle altre.
> La natura è gerarchica e diseguale, fatevene una ragione.
> Fra un po' vi scrivo un piccolo aggiornamento sulla mia situazione e ne avrete un'altra conferma.


Quoto.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Uomini che si fanno centinaia di km per una chiavata come se dalle loro parti non ci fossero donne. :rotfl:


E' il contrario.
Quando si fanno centinaia di chilometri per altre ragioni si programmano la chiavata in zona.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> *Non lo so, mi intrigo sempre di quelli che mi filano poco *o che hanno a che fare con la musica


Perché punti in alto nella scala gerarchica a cui si è accennato sopra.
Quello oltre a te ne avrà altre con cui chiaverà quando può.
Ti dà giusto lo spazietto che ritiene adeguato a te.
Probabilmente non sei il top per lui, ma gli vai bene lo stesso nella dimensione in cui ti proponi.
Idem per gli altri.
Se vuoi uno da fare impazzire, cala un po' le aspettative e tutto il resto di conseguenza.
Non so però se alla fine ti potrebbe andare bene quel che troveresti.
Secondo me, no.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> sai quel'è il problema, che se un ragazzo mi si approcia in maniera normale e gentile non lo considero, se uno è uno stronzo sì...non so perchè, forse perchè non voglio storie serie e il mio inconscio mi fa fuggire da chi potrebbe darmene una


E ci credo: lo stronzo magari è anche figo e ti aspetti che scopi bene.
Sei semplicemente esigente e ti confronti con persone che lo sono allo stesso tuo modo o forse ancora di più.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2017)

Alfa secondo quali criteri?

C’è chi considera alfa Fabrizio Corona e chi Massimo Cacciari e chi Dibala e chi il bullo del quartiere e chi il buttafuori della discoteca o l’animatore del villaggio vacanze. Non siamo tutti uguali.
Comodo considerarsi non alfa e ammirare/invidiare l’alfa fingendo di disprezzarlo per non voler ammettere che si punta su un’alfa velina ragazzina o su una insicura abbigliata da albero di natale.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alfa secondo quali criteri?
> 
> C’è chi considera alfa Fabrizio Corona e chi Massimo Cacciari e chi Dibala e chi il bullo del quartiere e chi il buttafuori della discoteca o l’animatore del villaggio vacanze. Non siamo tutti uguali.
> Comodo considerarsi non alfa e ammirare/invidiare l’alfa fingendo di disprezzarlo per non voler ammettere che si punta su un’alfa velina ragazzina o su una insicura abbigliata da albero di natale.


Vabbè, non è che  se sei alfa piace a tutte.
Basta che piaci a molte. Di solito l'alfa è un uomo che si fa scegliere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' il contrario.
> Quando si fanno centinaia di chilometri per altre ragioni si programmano la chiavata in zona.


No No... io conosco di persona gente che si trova le tromabte su facebook e poi si organizza la settimana in giro per l'italia con le varie conquiste virtuali. Uno si è fatto dalla puglia al piemonte con varie fermate in mezzo organizzando 1 incontro al giorno per 7 giorni... :rotfl:

Ma il peggio è stato uno che ha preso aereo, albergo, auto a noleggio ed è pure tornato a bocca asciutta dando della "#!Bh$@" alla tipa perchè ha speso un casino e non ha nemmento trombato. :rotfl:

Ed io che mi lamentavo della mia ex che si faceva, poverina, 100km tra andata e ritorno per stare con me poche ore.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè, non è che  se sei alfa piace a tutte.
> Basta che piaci a molte. Di solito l'alfa è un uomo che si fa scegliere.


Allora si faceva prima a dire "bono"


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' il contrario.
> Quando si fanno centinaia di chilometri per altre ragioni si programmano la chiavata in zona.


 tocca investire non è così semplice


----------



## ladyred (19 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché punti in alto nella scala gerarchica a cui si è accennato sopra.
> Quello oltre a te ne avrà altre con cui chiaverà quando può.
> Ti dà giusto lo spazietto che ritiene adeguato a te.
> Probabilmente non sei il top per lui, ma gli vai bene lo stesso nella dimensione in cui ti proponi.
> ...



Non saprei, comunque non credo esista nessuno che sia top per lui


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No No... io conosco di persona gente che si trova le tromabte su facebook e poi si organizza la settimana in giro per l'italia con le varie conquiste virtuali. Uno si è fatto dalla puglia al piemonte con varie fermate in mezzo organizzando 1 incontro al giorno per 7 giorni... :rotfl:
> 
> Ma il peggio è stato uno che ha preso aereo, albergo, auto a noleggio ed è pure tornato a bocca asciutta dando della "#!Bh$@" alla tipa perchè ha speso un casino e non ha nemmento trombato. :rotfl:
> 
> Ed io che mi lamentavo della mia ex che si faceva, poverina, 100km tra andata e ritorno per stare con me poche ore.


Ah, ok.
Io pensavo per esempio all'amante di mia moglie (ma anche ad altre storie).
450 km ogni volta.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ah, ok.
> Io pensavo per esempio all'amante di mia moglie (ma anche ad altre storie).
> 450 km ogni volta.


oh madonna! Cosa non farebbero certi maschi per una trombata! :rotfl:Altro che offrire la cena. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oh madonna! Cosa non farebbero certi maschi per una trombata! :rotfl:Altro che offrire la cena. :rotfl:


Non era solo quello, ovviamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ah, ok.
> Io pensavo per esempio all'amante di mia moglie (ma anche ad altre storie).
> 450 km ogni volta.


te posso dì che tua moglie deve scopare alla grandissima? Ma serio, eh!


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> te posso dì che tua moglie deve scopare alla grandissima? Ma serio, eh!


450 km non te li fai per una qualsiasi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non era solo quello, ovviamente.


si che era solo quello. Il resto sono cazzate inventate per arrivare al "dolce". Omuncoli.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si che era solo quello. Il resto sono cazzate inventate per arrivare al "dolce". Omuncoli.


Per quanto sia poco importante o determinante stabilirlo, sono convinto che non fosse solo quello.
In ogni caso, il risultato non è che cambi di molto...


----------



## Nike (20 Dicembre 2017)

C


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> 450 km non te li fai per una qualsiasi.


Ovvio.


----------



## arula (20 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Quindi non mi pare ci fossero i presupposti per il grande amore


Allora perchè perdi tempo? Per una scopata? C'è davvero da cercarla a 700 km? Trovatene una vicino casa tua , no?


----------



## ladyred (21 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Allora perchè perdi tempo? Per una scopata? C'è davvero da cercarla a 700 km? Trovatene una vicino casa tua , no?


No perché poi mi stressano... io voglio fare la mia vita e scopare quando mi va


----------



## ladyred (21 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque canta pure lui nel tempo libero...


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> No perché poi mi stressano... io voglio fare la mia vita e scopare quando mi va





ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque canta pure lui nel tempo libero...


allora è un vizio proprio


----------



## Lostris (21 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> No perché poi mi stressano... io voglio fare la mia vita e scopare quando mi va


E allora cambia, che qui mi sembra che, se va bene, stai solo ad aspettare che vada a lui.


----------



## ladyred (21 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> E allora cambia, che qui mi sembra che, se va bene, stai solo ad aspettare che vada a lui.


Sto bene così per adesso, quando tornerà lui bene! Se nel frattempo mi piacerà qualcuno ok... ma dubito


----------



## ladyred (21 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora è un vizio proprio


Non lo so perché .. però il mio ex non ha mai cantato


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2017)

vabbeh tu al prossimo fagli fare la prova Jim Morrison, se la supera ok sennò sotto con quello dopo


----------



## ladyred (21 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh tu al prossimo fagli fare la prova Jim Morrison, se la supera ok sennò sotto con quello dopo


No ma ho la fissa per chi canta le canzoni di un certo gruppo ma non posso scriverlo


----------



## ladyred (22 Dicembre 2017)

oggi mi manca:unhappy:


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> oggi mi manca:unhappy:


Trova un sostituto, in ultima una bella masturbazione anale così lo mantieni fresco....il culo logicamente


----------



## ladyred (22 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Trova un sostituto, in ultima una bella masturbazione anale così lo mantieni fresco....il culo logicamente


Ahahahahaha no secondo me e’ perché ho il ciclo e mi manca


----------



## ladyred (26 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque procede che molto spesso sono triste e penso di aver sbagliato altri momenti no. Dovrebbero passare queste feste che non mi piacciono


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque procede che molto spesso sono triste e penso di aver sbagliato altri momenti no. Dovrebbero passare queste feste che non mi piacciono


Tenerona


----------



## ladyred (28 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tenerona


O disperata


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2017)

più che altro arrapata


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2017)

Più che altro sono forme ossessive.


----------



## arula (28 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> No perché poi mi stressano... io voglio fare la mia vita e scopare quando mi va


Si anche io quando mi scappa una cacata mi tocca di cercare un cesso invece la vorrei fare dove mi capita appena ho lo stimolo anche davanti a tutti perchè altrimenti vado stitica e poi non riesco più a farla

del resto è una cacata la fanno tutti perchè bisogna avere dei problemi in merito

se uno trattiene troppo la piscia prima o poi se la fa addosso no?

che visuale di merda figliola, io non so se è la vostra generazione o sei te, ma se consideri il sesso una funzione fisiologica come mangiare bere pisciare o dormire non sai manco di cosa stai parlando....

Leggere te mi fa spaventare parecchio per i due figli che ho... non sono pronta...


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Si anche io quando mi scappa una cacata mi tocca di cercare un cesso invece la vorrei fare dove mi capita appena ho lo stimolo anche davanti a tutti perchè altrimenti vado stitica e poi non riesco più a farla
> 
> del resto è una cacata la fanno tutti perchè bisogna avere dei problemi in merito
> 
> ...


Madrededdiochebbestiachesei


----------



## ladyred (29 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Si anche io quando mi scappa una cacata mi tocca di cercare un cesso invece la vorrei fare dove mi capita appena ho lo stimolo anche davanti a tutti perchè altrimenti vado stitica e poi non riesco più a farla
> 
> del resto è una cacata la fanno tutti perchè bisogna avere dei problemi in merito
> 
> ...



Si vede che allora non riesci a capire quello che scrivo, se sono qua a pensarci e stare un po’ di merda perché non mi scrive non penso di essere uno schifo di persona che esce in strada e si scopa il primo che passa


----------



## Lostris (29 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madrededdiochebbestiachesei


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## arula (29 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si vede che allora non riesci a capire quello che scrivo, se sono qua a pensarci e stare un po’ di merda perché non mi scrive non penso di essere uno schifo di persona che esce in strada e si scopa il primo che passa


appunto mi sa quindi che ho capito proprio bene e una sana strigliata ti fa solo che bene 
o preferisci qualcuno come il tuo fantomatico amico che pensa solo a dire cagate e ad essere accondiscendente, certo lui è maschio che gli frega se fosse donna si toccherebbe le tette tutto il giorno, no?

datte na svegliata che non hai 12 anni (e sono sicura che non sei uno schifo di persona altrimenti non ci perdevo manco tempo a risponderti).

Puoi anche pensare che sia cattiva bigotta stronza o che vuoi tu
ma se ti ho fatto riflettere sulle tue cose anche solo un secondo ho speranze anche per i miei figli

un saluto e tanti auguri di buon anno nuovo



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madrededdiochebbestiachesei


ha parlato quello tenero


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ha parlato quello tenero


Accanto a te sono una specie di orsetto del cuore


----------



## ladyred (30 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> appunto mi sa quindi che ho capito proprio bene e una sana strigliata ti fa solo che bene
> o preferisci qualcuno come il tuo fantomatico amico che pensa solo a dire cagate e ad essere accondiscendente, certo lui è maschio che gli frega se fosse donna si toccherebbe le tette tutto il giorno, no?
> 
> datte na svegliata che non hai 12 anni (e sono sicura che non sei uno schifo di persona altrimenti non ci perdevo manco tempo a risponderti).
> ...



Non penso che tu sei una bigotta, ma che hai più esperienze e un modo di vedere le cose diverso.
Io per ora sono scema così...non so che dirti! gli voglio scrivere ancora.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Dicembre 2017)

Quello che cercano di farti capire è che, se usi solo il sesso per conquistare, avrai solo sesso.
Non è offrendogli il culo che si innamorerá di te.


----------



## ladyred (30 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quello che cercano di farti capire è che, se usi solo il sesso per conquistare, avrai solo sesso.
> Non è offrendogli il culo che si innamorerá di te.


Ma io non voglio che si innamori


----------



## ologramma (30 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio che si innamori


e allora fai bene a porgergli l'altra .....guancia


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio che si innamori


Sei indecifrabile


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio che si innamori


Che vuoi?? Sesso e basta.... oppure coinvolgerlo anche sentimentalmente (che poi sarebbe inevitabile) per averlo in pugno per affermare il tuo potere; oppure ancora farlo dipendere solo dal sesso. Non vuoi proprio nient'altro che la conferma del tuo potere di seduzione? Narcisismo?


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No No... io conosco di persona gente che si trova le tromabte su facebook e poi si organizza la settimana in giro per l'italia con le varie conquiste virtuali. Uno si è fatto dalla puglia al piemonte con varie fermate in mezzo organizzando 1 incontro al giorno per 7 giorni... :rotfl:
> 
> Ma il peggio è stato uno che ha preso aereo, albergo, auto a noleggio ed è pure tornato a bocca asciutta dando della "#!Bh$@" alla tipa perchè ha speso un casino e non ha nemmento trombato. :rotfl:
> 
> Ed io che mi lamentavo della mia ex che si faceva, poverina, 100km tra andata e ritorno per stare con me poche ore.


Morti di figa....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Morti di figa....


O gente con tempo da perdere...


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> O gente con tempo da perdere...


Allora.... se ho molto tempo a disposizione non vado randagio (che poi costa anche eh!). Magari se non è la prima volta e conosco il "prodotto" allora ,posso imbarcarmi in un tour della fregna; ma richiede energie, soldi,tempo che, se utilizzati nel proprio interland,possono dare risultati più duraturi e stabili nel tempo.Ma Anche il rally della figa ha il suo fascino! Come i marinai: una donna in ogni porto.


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2018)

*mah*



stany ha detto:


> Allora.... se ho molto tempo a disposizione non vado randagio (che poi costa anche eh!). Magari se non è la prima volta e conosco il "prodotto" allora ,posso imbarcarmi in un tour della fregna; ma richiede energie, soldi,tempo che, se utilizzati nel proprio interland,possono dare risultati più duraturi e stabili nel tempo.Ma Anche il rally della figa ha il suo fascino! Come i marinai: una donna in ogni porto.


Non voglio giudicare ed ho il massimo rispetto per il libero arbitrio, ma soldi a parte, e fascino dello scopa-tour pure, mi pare piuttosto deprimente dedicarsi a questi viaggi della speranza e dell'opportunità al solo fine di soddisfarsi sessualmente.  Non discuto il bisogno fisiologico e nemmeno l'essere di "larghe vedute" ma credo comunque che la qualità latiti quando si pesca nel mucchio.  Magari mi sbaglio, ma pare un atteggiamento tipico dell'accontentarsi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Morti di figa....


:quoto:


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non voglio giudicare ed ho il massimo rispetto per il libero arbitrio, ma soldi a parte, e fascino dello scopa-tour pure, mi pare piuttosto deprimente dedicarsi a questi viaggi della speranza e dell'opportunità al solo fine di soddisfarsi sessualmente.  Non discuto il bisogno fisiologico e nemmeno l'essere di "larghe vedute" ma credo comunque che la qualità latiti quando si pesca nel mucchio.  Magari mi sbaglio, ma pare un atteggiamento tipico dell'accontentarsi.


Beh....può darsi che nell'organizzare il tour abbia selezionato nel tempo luoghi e persone, soprattutto.
Non tutti possono disporre delle Olgettine....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non voglio giudicare ed ho il massimo rispetto per il libero arbitrio, ma soldi a parte, e fascino dello scopa-tour pure, mi pare piuttosto deprimente dedicarsi a questi viaggi della speranza e dell'opportunità al solo fine di soddisfarsi sessualmente.  Non discuto il bisogno fisiologico e nemmeno l'essere di "larghe vedute" ma credo comunque che la qualità latiti quando si pesca nel mucchio.  Magari mi sbaglio, ma pare un atteggiamento tipico dell'accontentarsi.


Io sono d'accordo con te. Deprimente e tristissimo. Preferisco anche io non accontentarmi e sperare di creare qualcosa di più duraturo e più appagante.


----------



## ladyred (4 Gennaio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Che vuoi?? Sesso e basta.... oppure coinvolgerlo anche sentimentalmente (che poi sarebbe inevitabile) per averlo in pugno per affermare il tuo potere; oppure ancora farlo dipendere solo dal sesso. Non vuoi proprio nient'altro che la conferma del tuo potere di seduzione? Narcisismo?


Forse è quello...


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2018)

*stany*

Non buttarla sull'ironia, almeno non in questo caso, ovvio che il tuo stato sociale, che non conosco ma dubito sia al livello delle Olgettine,  possa quindi fornirti un gineceo personale;  intendevo solo che quando ci adattiamo oltre misura pur di soddisfarci, ci sono due spiegazioni, o siamo veramente assatanati per il troppi lungo "digiuno sessuale" e allora chiaro che alla bisogna va bene tutto, anche una prestazione a pagamento se si accetta questa soluzione, ma se vogliamo avere un qualunque rapporto che abbia una parvenza relazionale, chiaro che dobbiamo cercare qualcosa che valga la pena oltre a soddisfarci...
Gli uomini hanno un "sistema idraulico" che ha delle impellenze, va da sé, ma la centrale esecutiva é sempre il cervello e gli ordini glieli impartiamo  noi...


----------



## ladyred (8 Gennaio 2018)

ho fatto un casino!!!!!!!! gli ho scritto un messaggio che non dovevo mandare e ora non riesco a collegarmi piu su whatsapp per paura


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> ho fatto un casino!!!!!!!! gli ho scritto un messaggio che non dovevo mandare e ora non riesco a collegarmi piu su whatsapp per paura


Mamma mia, cosa avrai mai scritto?


----------



## ladyred (8 Gennaio 2018)

Gli ho detto che secondo me interessa solo a me e del perché gli avevo mandato una determinata cosa... ha risposto con dei cuori e poi non sono più entrata.... perché se entro su whatsapp e non trovò più risposte rimarrei male


----------



## ladyred (8 Gennaio 2018)

Aiutatemi ad entrare


----------



## ipazia (8 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che secondo me interessa solo a me e del perché gli avevo mandato una determinata cosa... ha risposto con dei cuori e poi non sono più entrata.... perché se entro su whatsapp e non trovò più risposte rimarrei male





ladyred ha detto:


> Aiutatemi ad entrare


Hai fatto bene. Via il dente, via il dolore. 

Meglio sapere il prima possibile con chi si ha a che fare. E il modo migliore è tastare il polso. 

Dai, dicci come è andata.


----------



## ladyred (8 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene. Via il dente, via il dolore.
> 
> Meglio sapere il prima possibile con chi si ha a che fare. E il modo migliore è tastare il polso.
> 
> Dai, dicci come è andata.




il problema è che non è partecipe ma distaccato e se non dovesse aver risposto al mio ultimo messaggio non saprei come prenderla. mi aveva mandato un audio dove diceva che gli faceva piacere però lo sento un po' distante bho


----------



## ipazia (8 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> il problema è che non è partecipe ma distaccato e *se non dovesse aver risposto al mio ultimo messaggio* non saprei come prenderla. mi aveva mandato un audio dove diceva che gli faceva piacere però lo sento un po' distante bho


Ma non ci hai ancora guardato???

Apri!!!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non ci hai ancora guardato???
> 
> Apri!!!


Mi sa che lei vuole aprire (ed offrire) ben altro che whatsapp


----------



## ladyred (8 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non ci hai ancora guardato???
> 
> Apri!!!


Mi ha risposto che posso scrivergli quando voglio, però poi all’ultimo messaggio che gli ho mandato io ieri sera non ha risposto.... la cosa da fare quindi è non scrivergli più?


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che secondo me interessa solo a me e del perché gli avevo mandato una determinata cosa... ha risposto con dei cuori e poi non sono più entrata.... perché se entro su whatsapp e non trovò più risposte rimarrei male





ladyred ha detto:


> Aiutatemi ad entrare





ladyred ha detto:


> il problema è che non è partecipe ma distaccato e se non dovesse aver risposto al mio ultimo messaggio non saprei come prenderla. mi aveva mandato un audio dove diceva che gli faceva piacere però lo sento un po' distante bho


ma che gli hai mandato?


----------



## ipazia (8 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi ha risposto che posso scrivergli quando voglio, però poi all’ultimo messaggio che gli ho mandato io ieri sera non ha risposto.... la cosa da fare quindi è non scrivergli più?


Guarda, la cosa da fare giusta non la so. 

Giusta in assoluto intendo. 

Io so solo una cosa. 
Se una cosa non mi è chiara e desidero che mi sia chiara, lo dico e chiedo ulteriori spiegazioni. 

Non ci sono mai stata dentro nei giochetti delle attese, delle strategie, dell'indovina chi e indovina cosa. 
Mi rompo i coglioni in tempo zero. 
Sono pigra e non ho voglia di fare maga magò che si mette a leggere nella sfera di cristallo. 
O parli ora, o taci per sempre 

Ed inoltre, siccome non ho grandi doti di pazienza, se non mi si spiegano le cose, dopo un po' mi annoio. 
Non mi piace inseguire e tirar fuori col rampino. 

Il mio tempo ha una valore. Mio. 
E lo ritengo sprecato investirlo giocando a nascondino sul niente. 

La cosa giusta per te invece cosa è?
Vuoi non scrivergli più o vuoi che ti spieghi?

Ma, se posso permettermi, datti un tempo per la comprensione. 
Se non si spiega, non gli puoi mica scrivere tu il copione eh...magari è semplicemente un rintontito, anche se scopa bene


----------



## ipazia (8 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi sa che lei vuole aprire (ed offrire) ben altro che whatsapp


Mah...boh...

Io mi sarei già sfracassata i maroni, eh...che per una scopata tutto questo casino, e il prezioso, e risponde, e poi non risponde, e poi nicchia, e poi fa il criptico, e poi sono qui, ma non ci sono....e ma che vada in culo anche! 

Ma io sono rude e impaziente. 
Nonostante i miei allenamenti di eleganza, poi se ne esce quella grezza e alè...:carneval:

E poi wa, e messaggerie varie mi fanno incazzare di default. Quindi parto già nervosetta quando mi trovo costretta ad usarle. :mexican:


----------



## ladyred (9 Gennaio 2018)

Infatti io credo di rimanerci male forse perché non sentirmi considerata mi fa male. Non lo so, però ho deciso di non contattarlo più! Almeno per un po’


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Infatti io credo di rimanerci male forse perché non sentirmi considerata mi fa male. Non lo so, però ho deciso di non contattarlo più! Almeno per un po’


Ma sentire la voce e parlarci invece di questi messaggi del caiser che non si capisce mai tono non è meglio?
vedi un orario libero e vi parlate... già siete lontani se ti basi sui disegnini che ti manda stiamo freschi... benedetti giovani....


----------



## ladyred (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Ma sentire la voce e parlarci invece di questi messaggi del caiser che non si capisce mai tono non è meglio?
> vedi un orario libero e vi parlate... già siete lontani se ti basi sui disegnini che ti manda stiamo freschi... benedetti giovani....


Non penso sia una buona idea uno che manda i disegni non credo sia maturo. Ha comunque 37 anni


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non penso sia una buona idea uno che manda i disegni non credo sia maturo. Ha comunque 37 anni


??????????
maturo per cosa, per parlare al telefono ? a 37 anni?
ma di che parliamo, guarda che è lui che si sta adeguando al tuo modo di comunicare...
se vuoi portare il livello della comunicazione a non disegnini scemi direi che dovresti cominciare a ridurli anche te....
ma ovviamente fai quel che ti pare....
tu venti lui 37 e lui non è maturo????.... per me è ormai cascato dall'albero.... o poveretti noi....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io mi sarei già sfracassata i maroni, eh...


Tu non corri: tu fai correre.
Ma mica tutte hanno lo stesso "potere d'acquisto"


----------



## Foglia (9 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...boh...
> 
> Io mi sarei già sfracassata i maroni, eh...che per una scopata tutto questo casino, e il prezioso, e risponde, e poi non risponde, e poi nicchia, e poi fa il criptico, e poi sono qui, ma non ci sono....e ma che vada in culo anche!
> 
> ...


Ho risolto brillantemente rinunciando a facebook e anche a w.a. E anche a tutti i social.
Se mi cercano praticamente mi devono chiamare. Nessuno a fantasticare sulle mie foto, sulle twittate, sul perché sono online ma non rispondo.

Una figata insomma


----------



## ladyred (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> ??????????
> maturo per cosa, per parlare al telefono ? a 37 anni?
> ma di che parliamo, guarda che è lui che si sta adeguando al tuo modo di comunicare...
> se vuoi portare il livello della comunicazione a non disegnini scemi direi che dovresti cominciare a ridurli anche te....
> ...



Guarda che io gli ho scritto un messaggio lungo e senza neanche un disegnino, dove cercavo risposte o un minimo di risposta da persona matura e invece ho ricevuto solo 5 faccine che mandano i baci


----------



## arula (9 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Guarda che io gli ho scritto un messaggio lungo e senza neanche un disegnino, dove cercavo risposte o un minimo di risposta da persona matura e invece ho ricevuto solo 5 faccine che mandano i baci


annamo bene veramente molto bene ...non sapeva rispondere, immagino... ma andare con uno poco oltre la tua età come la vedi?


----------



## ipazia (9 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tu non corri: tu fai correre.
> Ma mica tutte hanno lo stesso "potere d'acquisto"



E' solo che mi stufo. 

O ci sono cose stimolanti in gioco, e non parlo di relazione o futuro relazionale in sè, parlo proprio di cose interessanti nell'interazione nel presente, o io non ho niente da fare. E mi annoio. 
E non ha mai funzionato, in me, il posticipare la soddisfazione ad un futuro che verrà. 

Voglio dire...ho forse 80 anni in totale a disposizione, 40 sono andati...mica li spreco per qualcun altro, di dubbio interesse fra l'altro. 
E' il mio tempo. E' prezioso. E finisce in fretta. 

Era una cosa che pensavo anche a 20 anni. 
A 20 anni, fra l'altro, lo sentivo scorrere ancora più velocemente e quindi ne avevo anche meno da dedicare a chi mi sembrava me lo facesse perdere per fare balletti del cazzo. 

Adesso sono anche più paziente 

Tutto qui.


----------



## ipazia (9 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ho risolto brillantemente rinunciando a facebook e anche a w.a. E anche a tutti i social.
> Se mi cercano praticamente mi devono chiamare. Nessuno a fantasticare sulle mie foto, sulle twittate, sul perché sono online ma non rispondo.
> 
> Una figata insomma


Mai usato i social. 

Parlavo proprio delle messaggerie, tipo wa, skype, viber. Per dire. 

Che uso tendenzialmente solo per messaggi di servizio. E a volte manco pure quelli. 

Uso i forum, ma perchè c'è un argomento su cui, appunto argomentare. 
L'internet mi piace ma più per quello che ci si può trovare dentro che come mezzo di comunicazione alternativo alla comunicazione. 

Manca un buon 80% di comunicazione. 
E non è poco. In particolare se il fine è conoscersi. 

Diventa un autoinganno. 

Fra l'altro mi innervosisco in fretta...e spesso il comunicare tramite mezzo è pieno di interferenze, anche dovute al malfunzionamento delle infrastrutture. Finisce che mi incazzo con le reti e di conseguenza anche l'interlocutore ci va di mezzo e mi vien solo il desiderio di chiudere lì. 

Insomma...sono una rompicazzo :carneval:

Ed in ogni caso, per me, il corpo è imprescindibile. 
Non sono una da immaginari. E nemmeno da sognato. 
Senza il corpo, perdo in fretta di interesse. Per me è un mezzo fondamentale di conoscenza.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mai usato i social.
> 
> Parlavo proprio delle messaggerie, tipo wa, skype, viber. Per dire.
> 
> ...


Quanto concordo...
A me piacciono forum e chat (quest'ultime ormai estinte).
Il resto lo trovo solo stressante: ti toglie un sacco di tempo, ti distrae dalla vita vera e ti dà veramente poco.
Whatsapp, poi, se usato male è deleterio per qualunque relazione umana. Per non parlare di quelle extraconiugali: distruttivo!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> approccio Gay, scrivigli così: ciao stallone, volevo ricordarti che ancora non mi hai fatto il culo e sei sparito dopo il primo giro di giostra, non ho controllato bene ma mi pareva da quello che ho visto, che le palle le avessi. Evidentemente mi sbagliavo. Hai inzuppato e sei sparito. Se ti rifai vivo vedi di strisciare bene sennò manco apro.


Non riesco a smettere di ridere! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ladyred (9 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> annamo bene veramente molto bene ...non sapeva rispondere, immagino... ma andare con uno poco oltre la tua età come la vedi?



sì ma da uno di 37 anni mi aspettavo almeno qualcosa di più....
non lo so perchè, ma riesco a trovare interesse solo in uomini più grandi di me...


----------



## ladyred (9 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' solo che mi stufo.
> 
> O ci sono cose stimolanti in gioco, e non parlo di relazione o futuro relazionale in sè, parlo proprio di cose interessanti nell'interazione nel presente, o io non ho niente da fare. E mi annoio.
> E non ha mai funzionato, in me, il posticipare la soddisfazione ad un futuro che verrà.
> ...



dovrei iniziare a pensarla cosi anche io


----------



## Foglia (9 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mai usato i social.
> 
> Parlavo proprio delle messaggerie, tipo wa, skype, viber. Per dire.
> 
> ...



A te non piace il mezzo  (con alcune eccezioni, come il forum), io invece fondamentalmente.... Boh? Ci ho riflettuto  
Credo di non amare il fatto di essere sempre  "trovata". E' sciocco, lo so, perché nei fatti sono comunque sempre rintracciabile.


----------



## ipazia (9 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> dovrei iniziare a pensarla cosi anche io


...forse potresti provare a capire come mai vuoi essere riconosciuta, ma individui persone che fanno l'esatto contrario. 

E' una bella contraddizione, non pensi?


----------



## ipazia (9 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> A te non piace il mezzo  (con alcune eccezioni, come il forum), io invece fondamentalmente.... Boh? Ci ho riflettuto
> Credo di *non amare il fatto di essere sempre  "trovata"*. E' sciocco, lo so, perché nei fatti sono comunque sempre rintracciabile.


E' che sono una solitaria, fondamentalmente. 

E quando non voglio essere trovata, semplicemente non rispondo. 

Anche a costo di risultare stronza o maleducata. 

E ho proprio bisogno di tempi in cui non ci sono per nessuno se non per me. E' una cosa che accade anche con G. 
Fortunatamente lui mi somiglia, quindi ci capiamo e sappiamo cosa c'è nel silenzio.  

Poi magari controllo che non ci siano situazioni di emergenza, o che la persona abbia alternative a me. 
Ma salvo queste situazioni, nei momenti in cui sto con me, non permetto a nessuno di entrare. Sono molto esclusiva in questo. 

Chi mi conosce lo sa. E sa che non è disinteresse. 
E' che se non ho spazio, non ho spazio. 

L'internet per me è la biblioteca di Babilonia, con in aggiunta l'opportunità di avere maggiori opportunità di conoscenza. Ma qui si ferma. 

E i social hanno perso da tempo questa funzione. 
E sono più luoghi o di vetrina o di pesca a strascico. 

E mi annoio


----------



## ipazia (9 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quanto concordo...
> A me piacciono forum e chat (quest'ultime ormai estinte).
> Il resto lo trovo solo stressante: ti toglie un sacco di tempo, ti distrae dalla vita vera e ti dà veramente poco.
> Whatsapp, poi, se usato male è deleterio per qualunque relazione umana. Per non parlare di quelle extraconiugali: distruttivo!


Nelle relazioni clandestine è un delirio la questione delle messaggerie. 

Mai usata la messaggeria per gli extra. 

Mi ricordo i tempi del mio primo amante, ero io l'amante, ci trovavamo al bar senza appuntamento. Semplicemente se ci si voleva vedere si passava dal bar, se ci si trovava, ci si trovava. 
Che bello :inlove::inlove:

E mica che non ci si beccava, anzi...si imparava a conoscere uno i ritmi dell'altro. Era quasi romantico. 
Ma niente tracce o simili. 

Non ho mai avuto memorizzato neanche il numero di eventuali amanti. 
Solo dopo, se si rimaneva in contatto, memorizzavo. 
Ma durante no. 
Niente tracce. E' sempre stato un mio modus operandi. 

Le chat le ho usate pochissimo...ero attiva nei locali 

E i forum purtroppo stanno morendo...ed è una cosa di cui mi dispiace. 
Mi ricordo che il mio primo forum era un forum di gatti....ehm..dove si parlava solo ed esclusivamente di gatti 

Per il resto lo dicevo a cielo. Io quando non voglio essere trovata, semplicemente non rispondo. 
E se ci sono le condizioni, preferisco incontrare.

Tranne una situazione in cui non c'è alternativa, perchè i km sono veramente tanti tanti. 
E anche lì, mi manca molto il non poter toccare, guardare, annusare. O il non potersi scambiare un abbraccio o uno sguardo. 

E non c'è nessun mezzo che possa riempire quel bisogno di contatto. A mio parere. 
Non mi riferisco necessariamente a impliciti sessuali eh. 
A volte semplicemente un abbraccio vale più di fiumi di parole ed è balsamico.


----------



## ladyred (10 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...forse potresti provare a capire come mai vuoi essere riconosciuta, ma individui persone che fanno l'esatto contrario.
> 
> E' una bella contraddizione, non pensi?


È quello che vorrei capire di me... sono attratta solo da persone così. Forse prima di conoscerle ho la speranza che mi riconoscano ma poi non è così... chi si avvicina a me offendo modi gentili lo allontano. È molto contraddittorio e non riesco a comprendere perché agisco così


----------



## arula (10 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> sì ma da uno di 37 anni mi aspettavo almeno qualcosa di più....
> non lo so perchè, ma riesco a trovare interesse solo in uomini più grandi di me...


era solo curiosità... spesso mi son pentita di non aver mai provato interesse per chi era più grande di me quindi lungi da me criticare, ma quando quelli più grandi ricalcano il bambinesco magari preferisco uno di un età più vicina che non si illude di avere tutte le risposte del caso...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' solo che mi stufo.
> 
> O ci sono cose stimolanti in gioco, e non parlo di relazione o futuro relazionale in sè, parlo proprio di cose interessanti nell'interazione nel presente, o io non ho niente da fare. E mi annoio.
> E non ha mai funzionato, in me, il posticipare la soddisfazione ad un futuro che verrà.
> ...


Straquoto.


----------



## ladyred (10 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> era solo curiosità... spesso mi son pentita di non aver mai provato interesse per chi era più grande di me quindi lungi da me criticare, ma quando quelli più grandi ricalcano il bambinesco magari preferisco uno di un età più vicina che non si illude di avere tutte le risposte del caso...


Forse perché quelli single a 37 anni sono tutti così? Sennò sarebbero già sposati


----------



## disincantata (10 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Forse perché quelli single a 37 anni sono tutti così? Sennò sarebbero già sposati



Quindi, se sai come sono,  e' piu' logico evitarli. In effetti, ci sara' un motivo se sono liberi sulla soglia dei 40.


----------



## ladyred (10 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quindi, se sai come sono,  e' piu' logico evitarli. In effetti, ci sara' un motivo se sono liberi sulla soglia dei 40.


Eh ho capito però non posso guardare solo la carta di identità ...


----------



## disincantata (10 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Eh ho capito però non posso guardare solo la carta di identità ...



No, pero' puoi cercare di conoscere meglio un uomo prima di andarci a letto.  Lasciarlo perdere se non siete in sintonia di idee.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, pero' puoi cercare di *conoscere meglio un uomo prima di andarci a letto*.  Lasciarlo perdere se non siete in sintonia di idee.


Antica!


----------



## arula (11 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Forse perché quelli single a 37 anni sono tutti così? Sennò sarebbero già sposati


ahahahahah potrebbe anche essere, ma ci possono essere anche tanti altri fattori... mancanza di interesse in un rapporto stabile, immaturità , storie andate male....


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Forse perché quelli single a 37 anni sono tutti così? Sennò sarebbero già sposati


Le quattro grandi tribù dei maschi single over 35:
casi umani
Grandi Egoisti
separati di fresco
Sposati fuori ma single nell'anima​


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le quattro grandi tribù dei maschi single over 35:
> casi umani
> Grandi Egoisti
> separati di fresco
> Sposati fuori ma single nell'anima​


Dici che esistono solo  quelli? 
Aggiungerei una categoria, quella di coloro che vivono in proprio, senza il bisogno di una famiglia, senza inquadramenti sociali ed affettivi precostituiti e che, responsabilmente, non vogliono creare problemi a chi, avendo queste aspettative, resterebbe deluso ed infelice. 
Non li definirei egoisti ma piuttosto consapevoli !!


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dici che esistono solo  quelli?
> Aggiungerei una categoria, quella di coloro che vivono in proprio, senza il bisogno di una famiglia, senza inquadramenti sociali ed affettivi precostituiti e che, responsabilmente, non vogliono creare problemi a chi, avendo queste aspettative, resterebbe deluso ed infelice.
> Non li definirei egoisti ma piuttosto consapevoli !!


Fanno parte dei grandi egoisti. Mica necessariamente ha una connotazione negativa. :rotfl:


----------



## ladyred (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le quattro grandi tribù dei maschi single over 35:
> casi umani
> Grandi Egoisti
> separati di fresco
> Sposati fuori ma single nell'anima​


Conosciuti tutti tranne i separati di fresco


----------



## ologramma (11 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dici che esistono solo  quelli?
> Aggiungerei una categoria, quella di coloro che vivono in proprio, senza il bisogno di una famiglia, senza inquadramenti sociali ed affettivi precostituiti e che, responsabilmente, non vogliono creare problemi a chi, avendo queste aspettative, resterebbe deluso ed infelice.
> Non li definirei egoisti ma piuttosto consapevoli !!


o zitelloni mi sembra si dice così


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Conosciuti tutti tranne i separati di fresco


Sono i meglio. Di solito.


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2018)

*bah*

Sarà come dite ma definirli zitelloni mi pare riduttivo perché non sono vittime rinunciatarei e inglobarli fra gli egoisti funzionerebbe, peccato che il non voler creare inutili aspettative o delusioni postume li rende meno auto referenti e menefreghisti.
Comunque mancherebbe sempre una categoria ... le piattole esistenziali, quelli che qualunque cosa accada, sono sempre le vittime e non hanno mai alcun concorso di colpa, in breve i piagnoni congeniti,  magari in malafede...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le quattro grandi tribù dei maschi single over 35:
> casi umani
> Grandi Egoisti
> separati di fresco
> Sposati fuori ma single nell'anima​


Ed over 45? :rotfl:

ma a nessuno viene il dubbio che magari quelli che non si sposano sono più furbi?


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono i meglio. Di solito.


....allora mi gaso


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ed over 45? :rotfl:
> 
> ma a nessuno viene il dubbio che magari quelli che non si sposano sono più furbi?


A me il dubbio é venuto spesso ... tra l'altro io ne conosco over 55  e mi paiono sereni e realizzati.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me il dubbio é venuto spesso ... tra l'altro io ne conosco over 55  e mi paiono sereni e realizzati.


Per carità.  A vedere/leggere/sentire certe storie io mi reputo fortunato. Sicuramente in certi momenti sono stato lungimirante. Avrei sicuramente potuto fare di più. Ma forse non sarebbe cambiato nulla.

Non mi lamento ed almeno non prendo per il culo nessuno.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ed over 45? :rotfl:
> 
> ma a nessuno viene il dubbio che magari quelli che non si sposano sono più furbi?


No. Perdi comunque un pezzo di vita


ermik ha detto:


> ....allora mi gaso


 volendo...


----------



## ladyred (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Perdi comunque un pezzo di vita
> volendo...



meglio non sposarsi però che sposarsi e tradire


----------



## ladyred (11 Gennaio 2018)

comunque ho deciso: non lo cerco più


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> comunque ho deciso: non lo cerco più


:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> meglio non sposarsi però che sposarsi e tradire


Questo lo dici tu. Meglio aver amato è perduto Che non aver amato mai


----------



## ladyred (11 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu. Meglio aver amato è perduto Che non aver amato mai



certo, ognuno ha la sua visione


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Perdi comunque un pezzo di vita
> volendo...


Perchè senza sposarmi non vivo?  Si muore prima? hahaha


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu. Meglio aver amato è perduto Che non aver amato mai


L' assioma matrimonio = amore e non matrimonio = non amore da dove arriva?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè senza sposarmi non vivo?  Si muore prima? hahaha


 gli animali in cattività vivono più a lungo, l'ho sempre detto.


OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L' assioma matrimonio = amore e non matrimonio = non amore da dove arriva?


 non era assioma, era una parafrasi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> gli animali in cattività vivono più a lungo, l'ho sempre detto


Peccato non sia vero.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> non era assioma, era una parafrasi.


Non funziona manco come parafrasi. Al massimo la tua anamnesi. 

Il matrimonio è una contrualizzazione di un rapporto di coppia. Con l'amore ha ben poco con cui spartire.... cinematografia esclusa. :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (12 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Peccato non sia vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il matrimonio è un vero e proprio contratto economico, 
capisco la tua repulsione


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Gennaio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è un vero e proprio contratto economico,
> capisco la tua repulsione


Ma non è repulsione e posso anche capire che la cultura ci ha insegnato altro.

Nella mia testa sposarsi ha quel risvolto commerciale che sminuisce l'amore. Se amo non ho bisogno di dichiararlo allo stato o su facebook. Quando sono felice non serve fare una festa per farlo vedere agli altri. Oggi poi con sto cazzo di facebook c'è gente che vive le relazioni a furia di Meme e cuoricini ma poi si vede 5 ore la settimana. 

E' il nuovo matrimonio. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Peccato non sia vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo lo dici perché non studi. La tradizione Cristiana è stata la prima ad introdurre il matrimonio non come elemento contrattuale ma come il libero consenso fra i coniugi. Tant'è che una delle cause principali di annullamento del matrimonio davanti alla Sacra Rota e il vizio del consenso oppure la riserva mentale. Non a caso nei primi codici di diritto canonico c'è scritto consensus facit nuptiae. Che poi è un po' la peculiarità del matrimonio Cristiano rispetto a tutte le altre culture visto che il matrimonio nell'islam è né più né meno che un contratto.
Noi siamo l'unica religione nella quale se si decide di sposarsi davanti a dio, il suo ovviamente che si sia credenti, non serve il riconoscimento sociale della comunità che caratterizza per l'appunto il matrimonio come contratto. Basta credere fermamente di voler riservare ad una persona una posizione di esclusività per tutta la vita. Come si diceva quando io ero ragazzino, L'importante è crederci. Tu pensa un superficiale innamorato dell'amore come sottoscritto con te cazzo di volte si è sposato fino adesso., no. Per me non funziona.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo lo dici perché non studi. La tradizione Cristiana è stata la prima ad introdurre il matrimonio non come elemento contrattuale ma come il libero consenso fra i coniugi. Tant'è che una delle cause principali di annullamento del matrimonio davanti alla Sacra Rota e il vizio del consenso oppure la riserva mentale. Non a caso nei primi codici di diritto canonico c'è scritto consensus facit nuptiae. Che poi è un po' la peculiarità del matrimonio Cristiano rispetto a tutte le altre culture visto che il matrimonio nell'islam è né più né meno che un contratto.
> Noi siamo l'unica religione nella quale se si decide di sposarsi davanti a dio, il suo ovviamente che si sia credenti, non serve il riconoscimento sociale della comunità che caratterizza per l'appunto il matrimonio come contratto. Basta credere fermamente di voler riservare ad una persona una posizione di esclusività per tutta la vita. Come si diceva quando io ero ragazzino, L'importante è crederci. Tu pensa un superficiale innamorato dell'amore come sottoscritto con te cazzo di volte si è sposato fino adesso., no. Per me non funziona.


Vero. una volta non c'era nemmeno l'acqua corrente. :rotflOi sta cosa del "non studi" me la spieghi? stiamo facendo la gara a chi l'ha più grosso? :rotfl: Vinci facile. 

E chi ha mai parlato di esclusività per la vita? Al massimo si parla di esclusività indeterminata, fino a quando uno/a non va con un'altra persona.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Gennaio 2018)

*...*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> stiamo facendo la gara a chi l'ha più grosso?


..


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vero. una volta non c'era nemmeno l'acqua corrente. :rotflOi sta cosa del "non studi" me la spieghi? stiamo facendo la gara a chi l'ha più grosso? :rotfl: Vinci facile.
> 
> E chi ha mai parlato di esclusività per la vita? Al massimo si parla di esclusività indeterminata, fino a quando uno/a non va con un'altra persona.


Ma non eri uno spirituale? :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è un vero e proprio contratto *economico*,
> capisco la tua repulsione


:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non eri uno spirituale? :rotfl:


Non sai quanto mi diverto a vedere come vi costruite l'idea delle persone in base alla vostra fantasia. 
Come cappero fate a costruire tutte le sfaccettature di una persona da 4 post del piffero? :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu. Meglio aver amato è perduto Che non aver amato mai


Questa è da bacio Perugina.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu. Meglio aver amato è perduto Che non aver amato mai


dipende
Se ho buttato il mio tempo sarebbe meglio non aver mai amato quella persona


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non sai quanto mi diverto a vedere come vi costruite l'idea delle persone in base alla vostra fantasia.
> Come cappero fate a costruire tutte le sfaccettature di una persona da 4 post del piffero? :rotfl:


A me sembrava che lo avessi scritto tu che eri uno spirituale. Poi magari mi sbaglio.


Lostris ha detto:


> Questa è da bacio Perugina.


robba che si dice sotto le pezze a quelle del classico


Nocciola ha detto:


> dipende
> Se ho buttato il mio tempo sarebbe meglio non aver mai amato quella persona


Non è vero. Amare arricchisce te almeno tanto quanto l'oggetto dell'amore


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero. Amare arricchisce te almeno tanto quanto l'oggetto dell'amore


Può essere. Te lo dico fra qualche anno


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può essere. Te lo dico fra qualche anno


Fammeasapè :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero. Amare arricchisce te almeno tanto quanto l'*oggetto* dell'amore


in effetti la mia moto ora è molto più "ricca". :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dipende
> Se ho buttato il mio tempo sarebbe meglio non aver mai amato quella persona


il tempo lo si è buttato via limitatamente a quando non c'è stato più riscontro.


----------



## ladyred (12 Gennaio 2018)

Comunque tutti mi dicono che è uno stronzo che voleva solo svuotarsj


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque tutti mi dicono che è uno stronzo che voleva solo svuotarsj


scusa, ma ancora sei dietro a pensare ai perché!!!!
E stato quello che è stato, una volta giusto?
Chiuso amen.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque tutti mi dicono che è uno stronzo che voleva solo svuotarsj


aveva le mani ingessate? :rotfl:


----------



## ladyred (12 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scusa, ma ancora sei dietro a pensare ai perché!!!!
> E stato quello che è stato, una volta giusto?
> Chiuso amen.


Si però oggi ne parlavo con un’amica


----------



## ladyred (12 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> aveva le mani ingessate? :rotfl:


Si!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si però oggi ne parlavo con un’amica


lascia stare, non parlarne più


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lascia stare, non parlarne più


Gli amici a questo servono.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Gli amici a questo servono.


già


----------



## Divì (12 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Noi siamo l'unica religione nella quale se si decide di sposarsi davanti a dio, il suo ovviamente che si sia credenti, non serve il riconoscimento sociale della comunità che caratterizza per l'appunto il matrimonio come contratto


Non è propriamente così. La peculiarità del matrimonio cristiano sta nel fatto che i ministri sono gli sposi. Tutti gli altri, l'intera comunità cristiana, prete compreso, sono i testimoni della promessa formulata dagli sposi l'uno all'altra. Quello che si promettono è di amarsi per sempre. Cosa difficilissima senza uno sponsor. Ecco, Dio è lo sponsor...... se ci credi. Se non ci credi, che senso ha?


----------



## ladyred (12 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lascia stare, non parlarne più


E sapete invece il mio amico quello che consiglia le foto che cosa mi ha mandato? Uno screen con una delle sue tante conoscenze dove lei addirittura gli ha mandato una foto con su lo strap on ! I suoi consigli meglio non seguirli


----------



## Skorpio (12 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> E sapete invece il mio amico quello che consiglia le foto che cosa mi ha mandato? Uno screen con una delle sue tante conoscenze dove lei addirittura gli ha mandato una foto con su lo strap on ! I suoi consigli meglio non seguirli


Che amici corretti che hai.. complimenti 

Tu a questo amico che foto di te gli mandi?

Che questo manda a giro, eh...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque tutti mi dicono che è uno stronzo che voleva solo svuotarsj


Lui si è svuotato. Tu, poverina, sei la vittima innocente.
La solita visione femminile del sesso: o è amore, o è bieco sfruttamento 
Ne deduco che a te non è piaciuto


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in effetti la mia moto ora è molto più "ricca". :rotfl:


 le risate forzate tendo sempre ad interpretarle come i disperati singhiozzi di qualcuno chiuso al buio da solo a piangere



Divì ha detto:


> Non è propriamente così. La peculiarità del matrimonio cristiano sta nel fatto che i ministri sono gli sposi. Tutti gli altri, l'intera comunità cristiana, prete compreso, sono i testimoni della promessa formulata dagli sposi l'uno all'altra. Quello che si promettono è di amarsi per sempre. Cosa difficilissima senza uno sponsor. Ecco, Dio è lo sponsor...... se ci credi. Se non ci credi, che senso ha?


Nessuno. Grazie a Dio sono un superficiale. Innamorarmi è molto più comodo che usare sostanze psicotrope e funziona meglio. E quando dici smetto quando voglio sei molto più sincero


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> E sapete invece il mio amico quello che consiglia le foto che cosa mi ha mandato? Uno screen con una delle sue tante conoscenze dove lei addirittura gli ha mandato una foto con su lo strap on ! I suoi consigli meglio non seguirli


direi.


----------



## ladyred (12 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che amici corretti che hai.. complimenti
> 
> Tu a questo amico che foto di te gli mandi?
> 
> Che questo manda a giro, eh...


Nessuna! Siamo solo amici ma lui mi passa tutti i suoi screen


----------



## ladyred (12 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lui si è svuotato. Tu, poverina, sei la vittima innocente.
> La solita visione femminile del sesso: o è amore, o è bieco sfruttamento
> Ne deduco che a te non è piaciuto


Si mi è piaciuto ma io a differenza sua avrei agito diversamente però va bene così


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il tempo lo si è buttato via limitatamente a quando non c'è stato più riscontro.


Sì.
Io ho molti bei ricordi e credo di aver vissuto dei bei momenti nella mia vita con fidanzate, moglie e amici.
Anche chi non c'è più nella mia vita ha contribuito a quello che sono ora e a rendere speciale  un particolare momento della mia esistenza.
Non rimpiango nulla ma mi attendo altrettanti momenti di valore anche nel futuro.
E non ho dubbi sul fatto che ci saranno.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lui si è svuotato. Tu, poverina, sei la vittima innocente.
> La solita visione femminile del sesso: o è amore, o è bieco sfruttamento
> Ne deduco che a te non è piaciuto


La solita visione vittimistica più che femminile.
Mi chiedo perché da noi ancora si considera una relazione piacevole di solo sesso come fosse di serie B.
Non sempre ci si riesce a innamorare, poche volte si ama per davvero qualcuno, ma se si gode almeno facendo del buon sesso non credo si possa dire sia stato tempo perso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Io ho molti bei ricordi e credo di aver vissuto dei bei momenti nella mia vita con fidanzate, moglie e amici.
> Anche chi non c'è più nella mia vita ha contribuito a quello che sono ora e a rendere speciale  un particolare momento della mia esistenza.
> Non rimpiango nulla ma mi attendo altrettanti momenti di valore anche nel futuro.
> E non ho dubbi sul fatto che ci saranno.


 sono d'accordo, tuttavia ci sono persone che impediscono volontariamente che certi momenti si ripetano per timore di avere la medesima delusione.
Ho conosciuto una signora separata da 40 anni, che non ha avuto più nessuna relazione per timore di un altro fallimento.


----------



## danny (13 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, tuttavia ci sono persone che impediscono volontariamente che certi momenti si ripetano per timore di avere la medesima delusione.
> Ho conosciuto una signora separata da 40 anni, che non ha avuto più nessuna relazione per timore di un altro fallimento.


Ne ho conosciute altre che invece si son rifatte una vita coniugale.
Mia madre per esempio.
L'importante è andare avanti lasciando i dolori del passato alle spalle.
E se la paura ci impedisce di farlo, si può provare a chiedere un aiuto.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi chiedo perché da noi ancora si considera una relazione piacevole di solo sesso come fosse di serie B.


Perché saltare da un cazzo a un altro aspettando di sentirsi dire Ti voglio bene è purtroppo una prerogativa tipicamente femminile? :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La solita visione vittimistica più che femminile.
> Mi chiedo perché da noi ancora si considera una relazione piacevole di solo sesso come fosse di serie B.
> Non sempre ci si riesce a innamorare, poche volte si ama per davvero qualcuno, ma se si gode almeno facendo del buon sesso non credo si possa dire sia stato tempo perso.


Bravo!!!!!


----------



## danny (13 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché saltare da un cazzo a un altro aspettando di sentirsi dire Ti voglio bene è purtroppo una prerogativa tipicamente femminile? :rotfl:


Che statisticamente da noi trovi più diffusione nella popolazione femminile è indubbio.
Mi chiedo perché non si riesca oggi ancora a comprendere che esistono differenti gradazioni nelle relazioni e che sono tutte accettabili quando sono esplicite.
Meglio del buon sesso dichiaratamente senza amore che fingere amore per fare sesso. O come talvolta accade per ottenere altro. L'amore non è un premio.
Sembra quasi che fare sesso per una donna sia fare un favore all'uomo nella speranza di essere ricambiate con altro.
Siamo nel 2018, non nel 1950.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La solita visione vittimistica più che femminile.
> Mi chiedo perché da noi ancora si considera una relazione piacevole di solo sesso come fosse di serie B.
> Non sempre ci si riesce a innamorare, poche volte si ama per davvero qualcuno, ma se si gode almeno facendo del buon sesso non credo si possa dire sia stato tempo perso.


Lei la considera una esperienza fallimentare perché voleva delle cose che non ha avuto.
Il problema è che agisce senza sapere cosa fare.
A me è sembrata sin dall’inizio una che ha comprato tutto le verdure per fare il minestrone e poi voleva trovarsi nel piatto il tiramisù.
E ancora si domanda se avrebbe dovuto mettere più spinaci o carote.


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che statisticamente da noi trovi più diffusione nella popolazione femminile è indubbio.
> Mi chiedo perché non si riesca oggi ancora a comprendere che esistono differenti gradazioni nelle relazioni e che sono tutte accettabili quando sono esplicite.
> Meglio del buon sesso dichiaratamente senza amore che fingere amore per fare sesso. O come talvolta accade per ottenere altro. L'amore non è un premio.
> Sembra quasi che fare sesso per una donna sia fare un favore all'uomo nella speranza di essere ricambiate con altro.
> *Siamo nel 2018, non nel 1950*.


Sì, però siamo sempre anche nel 1950 a.C. : e Afrodite è pagana. Il vittimismo è un'aggiunta cristiana, ma l'alternativa passione/interesse è pagana e permanente, soprattutto per le signore. Un giretto nel Levante, dove matrimonio e passione sono accuratamente e normalmente distinti, può illuminare tanti comportamenti anche odierni e occidentali; che certo vengono complicati dalle tante diversità culturali, ma che nascono da un fondo di lunghissima durata.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La solita visione vittimistica più che femminile.
> Mi chiedo perché da noi ancora si considera una relazione piacevole di solo sesso come fosse di serie B.
> Non sempre ci si riesce a innamorare, poche volte si ama per davvero qualcuno, ma se si gode almeno facendo del buon sesso non credo si possa dire sia stato tempo perso.


Vittimistica femminile. Un maschio avrebbe detto "beh, almeno mi ha fatto svuotare".


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Gennaio 2018)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> . Un giretto nel Levante, dove matrimonio e passione sono accuratamente e normalmente.


Difficile far comprendere che la natura umana NON cambia, soprattutto in un'epoca in cui si pretende sia diversa da quella biologica.
Detto questo, basta anche pensare all'Italia del matrimonio indissolubile: anche in quel caso, matrimonio e passione, erano accuratamente distinti.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che statisticamente da noi trovi più diffusione nella popolazione femminile è indubbio.
> Mi chiedo perché non si riesca oggi ancora a comprendere che esistono differenti gradazioni nelle relazioni e che sono tutte accettabili quando sono esplicite.
> Meglio del buon sesso dichiaratamente senza amore che fingere amore per fare sesso. O come talvolta accade per ottenere altro. L'amore non è un premio.
> Sembra quasi che fare sesso per una donna sia fare un favore all'uomo nella speranza di essere ricambiate con altro.
> Siamo nel 2018, non nel 1950.


Dai non essere definitivo. Esistono anche persone a posto. Anche a letto. Quelle che saltano da un cazzo all'altro sperando di sentirti dire ti amo sono una sottomarca delle Femmine italiane. Più o meno come l'uomo che scopa col calzino


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> le risate forzate tendo sempre ad interpretarle come i disperati singhiozzi di qualcuno chiuso al buio da solo a piangere


Poverino. Mi spiace. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Poverino. Mi spiace. :rotfl:


 tranquillo Io sto benissimo come sto. Io.


----------



## mistral (14 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei la considera una esperienza fallimentare perché voleva delle cose che non ha avuto.
> Il problema è che agisce senza sapere cosa fare.
> A me è sembrata sin dall’inizio una che ha comprato tutto le verdure per fare il minestrone e poi voleva trovarsi nel piatto il tiramisù.
> E ancora si domanda se avrebbe dovuto mettere più spinaci o carote.


La descrizione del’alzheimer


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> La descrizione del’alzheimer


Ma è tipico dell’adolescenza. Purtroppo (come si diceva altrove) l’adolescenza si prolunga indefinitamente.


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La solita visione vittimistica più che femminile.
> Mi chiedo perché da noi ancora si considera una relazione piacevole di solo sesso come fosse di serie B.
> Non sempre ci si riesce a innamorare, poche volte si ama per davvero qualcuno, ma se si gode almeno facendo del buon sesso non credo si possa dire sia stato tempo perso.





danny ha detto:


> Che statisticamente da noi trovi più diffusione nella popolazione femminile è indubbio.
> Mi chiedo perché non si riesca oggi ancora a comprendere che esistono differenti gradazioni nelle relazioni e che sono tutte accettabili quando sono esplicite.
> Meglio del buon sesso dichiaratamente senza amore che fingere amore per fare sesso. O come talvolta accade per ottenere altro. L'amore non è un premio.
> Sembra quasi che fare sesso per una donna sia fare un favore all'uomo nella speranza di essere ricambiate con altro.
> Siamo nel 2018, non nel 1950.


E' tipicamente femminile per la costruzione dell'immagine del corpo femminile. 
Ed è tipicamente femminile perchè le donne sono state strutturate come vittime sacrificali al benessere sociale, che è storicamente maschile. Da tempo immemore. 

E viene da lontano. Anche se siamo nel 2018.

Io ti do il corpo. E tu in cambio mi dai il premio del riconoscimento del fatto che io ti ho dato il mio corpo. 
Il mio corpo è un premio, e da qui viene la concezione della potenza femminile. 
Storicamente, in quanto femmine, non è che si abbia una gran disponibilità rispetto al proprio corpo eh...e qui si aprirebbe tutto il discorso sull'autodeterminazione e sul possesso. 

Quando il dare il proprio corpo è visto come uno scambio con l'altro, e non come una ricerca di piacere per il proprio stesso corpo che solo poi diviene scambio, in quali altri termini può essere vista la cosa? 

Se io do il mio corpo *non* per il pieno piacere MIO ma per altri fini (spesso e volentieri non solo non dichiarati all'altro ma manco a se stesse), vien conseguente il fatto che se tu lo usi per il tuo piacere mi hai usata per il tuo piacere. 
E io che mi sono "sacrificata" al tuo piacere, non ho il riscontro dell'essermi sacrificata. Tu non hai reso sacro il mio corpo sollevandolo da corpo a contenitore di rispetto amoroso e quel che ne viene. (e tieni presente che la femminilità, per quanto desiderata, non è storicamente vista di buon occhio, e che il rispetto della donna viene dal suo rispetto alle regole patriarcali delle società).

Ed è tipicamente femminile, perchè il corpo delle donne è stato storicamente represso, negato, annullato, usato per fini che niente avevano a che vedere con il piacere della femmina. 

E riguarda l'indipendenza femminile. Tutta questa cosa. 
Il pensarsi prima come individui e poi come femmine e donne.

E pure la donna come individuo è una acquisizione relativamente recente. 
E a mio parere non ancora recepita. Sia dagli uomini che dalle donne.


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vittimistica femminile. Un maschio avrebbe detto "*beh, almeno mi ha fatto svuotare*".



...quella troia...


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2018)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, però siamo sempre anche nel 1950 a.C. : e *Afrodite è pagana*. Il vittimismo è un'aggiunta cristiana, ma l'alternativa passione/interesse è pagana e permanente, soprattutto per le signore. Un giretto nel Levante, dove matrimonio e passione sono accuratamente e normalmente distinti, può illuminare tanti comportamenti anche odierni e occidentali; che certo vengono complicati dalle tante diversità culturali, ma che nascono da un fondo di lunghissima durata.


...di Afrodite si è persa, e non penso involontariamente, la concezione della dea.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...di Afrodite si è persa, e non penso involontariamente, la concezione della dea.


Stai bene?


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Stai bene?


Ciao!!

Presa da tante cose, ma direi che sto bene 

Tu come stai?


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!
> 
> Presa da tante cose, ma direi che sto bene
> 
> Tu come stai?


Benissimo, mi fa piacere. Mi domandavo, la tua brevità di post: mi devo preoccupare


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Benissimo, mi fa piacere. Mi domandavo, la tua brevità di post: mi devo preoccupare


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non avevo capito l'implicito 

Ci sarebbe talmente tanto da dire a riguardo, che la sintesi mi è parsa l'opzione migliore :carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...quella troia...


Esattamente :rotfl:


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...di Afrodite si è persa, e non penso involontariamente, la concezione della dea.


Sì, però la potenza resta eccome. Quando un jet sfonda il muro del suono, senti il botto anche se non lo vedi.


----------



## ipazia (15 Gennaio 2018)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, però *la potenza resta eccome*. Quando un jet sfonda il muro del suono, senti il botto anche se non lo vedi.


condivido. 

Ma mi è venuto pure in mente questo...

[video=youtube;G0UecczWpfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0UecczWpfw[/video]


A me sembra che Conoscenza, da cui posso discendere controllo (non compulsivo e difensivo), senza quella concezione di cui accennavo non ci possa essere. 

E potenza senza controllo genera mostri. 
Tenendo poi conto del fatto che di questo genere di potenza, tolti gli argini (che l'hanno storicamente contenuta) come sta avvenendo senza che nulla vada a sostituirli, se va bene si resta vittime. 
Se va male, come dicevamo, gli antichi dei non sono dei moderni. 

A mio parere.


----------



## ipazia (15 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Esattamente :rotfl:


...i corpi delle donne, che dono...chissà su cosa si potrebbe camminare altrimenti 

:carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...i corpi delle donne, che dono...chissà su cosa si potrebbe camminare altrimenti
> 
> :carneval:


A volte ti brunettizzi di bestia...


----------



## ladyred (15 Gennaio 2018)

Mi ha scritto lui dicendo che forse il mese prossimo e a Milano... io non gli ho ancora risposto


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi ha scritto lui dicendo che forse il mese prossimo e a Milano... io non gli ho ancora risposto


quindi si tromba o no?


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' tipicamente femminile per la costruzione dell'immagine del corpo femminile.
> Ed è tipicamente femminile perchè l*e donne sono state strutturate come vittime sacrificali al benessere sociale*, che è storicamente maschile. Da tempo immemore.
> 
> E viene da lontano. Anche se siamo nel 2018.
> ...


Ieri sera ho rivisto "Salvate il soldato Ryan".
24 minuti iniziali di corpi maschili giovanissimi straziati, giovani vite stroncate, esattamente come accadde nella realtà.
Il corpo dell'uomo è sempre stata la vittima sacrificale prediletta in tutti gli eventi bellici.
Perché ci dimentichiamo di questo?


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, però siamo sempre anche nel 1950 a.C. : e Afrodite è pagana. Il vittimismo è un'aggiunta cristiana, ma l'alternativa passione/interesse è pagana e permanente, soprattutto per le signore. Un giretto nel Levante, dove matrimonio e passione sono accuratamente e normalmente distinti, può illuminare tanti comportamenti anche odierni e occidentali; che certo vengono complicati dalle tante diversità culturali, ma che nascono da un fondo di lunghissima durata.


Ritieni quindi che non sia avvenuto un cambiamento culturale  in tutto questo tempo?
Io credo che uomini e donne attuali siano molto cambiati rispetto anche solo ai loro nonni e che si possa ormai pretendere nei rapporti parità anche nelle aspettative.
Trovo deprimente dover constatare che vi siano ancora uomini che per portarsi a letto una donna millantano amore e donne che  per farsi delle sane scopate senza sentirsi troie pretendono questa farsa.
In una relazione l'attrazione è l'inizio di ogni rapporto, ma l'amore reciproco non è implicito in relazione al proseguire.
Può essere che _uno solo_ dei due si innamori e maturi l'esigenza di un impegno più serio.
Su che parametri si può valutare negativamente l'impossibilita' di innamorarsi dell'altro? 
Possiamo fargliene una colpa se non è accaduto?


----------



## ipazia (16 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho rivisto "Salvate il soldato Ryan".
> 24 minuti iniziali di corpi maschili giovanissimi straziati, giovani vite stroncate, esattamente come accadde nella realtà.
> Il corpo dell'uomo è sempre stata la vittima sacrificale prediletta in tutti gli eventi bellici.
> Perché ci dimentichiamo di questo?


E chi se lo dimentica? 

Specialmente pensando al fatto che le guerre sono costruite a tavolino per giochi di potere ben più ampi della gente che poi va a morirci. 
Arruolati nel nome di un ideale (difesa della patria, difesa di dio) al servizio del potere (interessi politici ed economici). 

I corpi maschili dilaniati dalle armi. Con onore. 
I corpi femminili stuprati (penso per stare nel recente allo stupro come strategia nella guerra in Bosnia.) Veicoli non solo delle sfregio del più forte sul più debole e del disprezzo. 
Ma anche veicoli dei figli del più forte. 

Corpi sacrificati entrambi. 
Con funzioni nettamente diverse in termini di messaggio e contenuto. (che portano poi con sè anche la costruzione delle immagini di cui si diceva).

La cosa che lascia basita me, è la non conoscenza dell'origine delle immagini che ci si porta appresso. Anche oggi. 
E che agiscono profondamente. 

Con il sesso utilizzato come mezzo di disprezzo o apprezzamento. 

Quando il "sesso" ha tutt'altra funzione, l'afrodite di cui si parlava.


----------



## ipazia (16 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A volte ti brunettizzi di bestia...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

è che quel troia incatena tanto gli uomini quanto le donne.

ed è un troia non molto diverso dal frigida, lesbica etc etc....ossia contenitore di frustrazioni inespresse o mal espresse. Vittimismo maschile. 

Che sono poi il rovescio della medaglia del "mi ha usata", vittimismo femminile.  

Vanno via insieme. E non possono esistere uno senza l'altro. 
Sono in dinamica e uno necessario all'esistenza dell'altro. 

Da me si dice "ghè tat dal pont al l'aqua come dal l'aqua al pont" 
(c'è tanto dal ponte all'acqua come dall'acqua al ponte). 

Sono entrambi modi del vittimismo. 

Mi HA USATA. 
Almeno mi HA FATTO svuotare, quella troia. 

La gratitudine reciproca, invece, mi sembra un buon modo per abbassare le armi. A volerlo fare, certo.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *è che quel troia incatena tanto gli uomini quanto le donne.
> *
> ...


Esatto.
Dinamiche da spezzare, secondo me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> è che quel troia incatena tanto gli uomini quanto le donne.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono entrambi modi del vittimismo.
> Mi HA USATA.
> Almeno mi HA FATTO svuotare, quella troia.


Può essere...


----------



## ladyred (19 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi si tromba o no?


gli ho risposto dicendo magari ci vediamo...e non ha piu risposto. bho


----------



## Bruja (20 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi si tromba o no?


Mi eri quasi sfuggito... conciso, efficace, eloquente. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi eri quasi sfuggito... conciso, efficace, eloquente. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il nocciolo della questione è questo, no?


----------



## Bruja (22 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il nocciolo della questione è questo, no?


Dici che fa qualunquista dire che lo è quasi sempre ?  Ovviamente si tende ad ammantare tutto di grandi elucubrazioni, di elaborati pensieri e perfino di paludati copia incolla... La verità oltre ad essere cruda, ci mette davanti al nostro specchio interiore che non ce la racconta ...


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il nocciolo della questione è questo, no?


No perply. Il nocciolo della questione è come si tromba non se si tromba. Al limite quanto si tromba.


----------



## Bruja (22 Gennaio 2018)

Dunque caro Perplesso per trombare bisogna farlo bene, pena farlo una sola volta, avere tempo ed occasioni, avere libertà di movimento e denaro, non mercenario ovviamente, bensì per l'allestimento dei contorni allettanti.
E sopratutto non incappare nei soggetti cosiddetti "cacadubbi" che sono la iattura del buon sesso gratificante e leggero.
Ah dimenticavo, se c'è un vero trasporto è un plus valore, spesso lo si fa solo perché è capitata l'occasione giusta.
Non menziono i casi umani da "ogni lasciata è persa" ...


----------



## MariLea (22 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi ha scritto lui dicendo che forse il mese prossimo e a Milano... io non gli ho ancora risposto


Hai un mese di tempo, affrettati lentamente...


----------



## Bruja (22 Gennaio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Hai un mese di tempo, affrettati lentamente...


E mi raccomando, attenzione a non inciampare ... in uno meglio


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Gennaio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> gli ho risposto dicendo magari ci vediamo...e non ha piu risposto. bho


 sta meditando se ne vale la pena


----------



## MariLea (22 Gennaio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> E mi raccomando, attenzione a non inciampare ... in uno meglio


e già! :facepalm:


----------



## ladyred (8 Febbraio 2018)

Sapete cosa è successo!? È venuto a Milano, me L ha scritto solo il giorno stesso perché non sapeva ancora gli orari legati al lavoro etc. e ha fatto due giorni a chiamarmi e scrivermi.... ma non siamo riusciti a vederci perché quando lui si era liberato io ero in ufficio e poi aveva il volo. Allora mi ha scritto che la prossima volta che torna ci dobbiamo vedere per forza... ma ora è da una settimana che non mi scrive, secondo voi perché sa che basta scriverci quando torna!? Il mese prossimo


----------



## MariLea (8 Febbraio 2018)

Oh! Stavamo in pensiero, contenta?
E che ti deve dire per ora, si farà vivo quando torna :festa:


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Il culo è salvo.....alla prossima


----------



## ladyred (8 Febbraio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Oh! Stavamo in pensiero, contenta?
> E che ti deve dire per ora, si farà vivo quando torna :festa:


Vedremo


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sapete cosa è successo!? È venuto a Milano, me L ha scritto solo il giorno stesso perché non sapeva ancora gli orari legati al lavoro etc. e ha fatto due giorni a chiamarmi e scrivermi.... ma non siamo riusciti a vederci perché quando lui si era liberato io ero in ufficio e poi aveva il volo. Allora mi ha scritto che la prossima volta che torna ci dobbiamo vedere per forza... ma ora è da una settimana che non mi scrive, secondo voi perché sa che basta scriverci quando torna!? Il mese prossimo


Sì.


----------



## MariLea (8 Febbraio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> E mi raccomando, attenzione a non inciampare ... in uno meglio


Comunque sempre valida la saggia raccomandazione di Brujetta :up:


(ma, leggendo qui, pare che solo gli impegnati inciampino nel mejo) :carneval:


----------



## The guardian (9 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il culo è salvo.....alla prossima



:rotfl::rotfl:
muoioooooo


----------



## Manon Lescaut (9 Febbraio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dunque caro Perplesso per trombare bisogna farlo bene, pena farlo una sola volta, avere tempo ed occasioni, avere libertà di movimento e denaro, non mercenario ovviamente, bensì per l'allestimento dei contorni allettanti.
> E sopratutto non incappare nei soggetti cosiddetti "cacadubbi" che sono la iattura del buon sesso gratificante e leggero.
> Ah dimenticavo, se c'è un vero trasporto è un plus valore, spesso lo si fa solo perché è capitata l'occasione giusta.
> Non menziono i casi umani da "ogni lasciata è persa" ...


cosa sono i cacadubbi?


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> cosa sono i cacadubbi?


Sono quelli che non sanno cosa vogliono ma rompono perché lo vogliono oppure che sanno quello che vogliono ma rendono la vita impossibile a chi glielo vorrebbe dare... ergo hanno idee chiarissime sul come confondere gli altri, spesso con fini chiari solo a loro !!!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono quelli che non sanno cosa vogliono ma rompono perché lo vogliono oppure che sanno quello che vogliono ma rendono la vita impossibile a chi glielo vorrebbe dare... ergo hanno idee chiarissime sul come confondere gli altri, spesso con fini chiari solo a loro !!!


Beh, la parola mi sembra abbastanza chiara e in linea con il tuo avatar 

Comunque, la frase in firma: "*Quando due si lasciano é sempre colpa di tutti e tre*" è grandiosa!


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No perply. Il nocciolo della questione è come si tromba non se si tromba. Al limite quanto si tromba.





Bruja ha detto:


> Dunque caro Perplesso per trombare bisogna farlo bene, pena farlo una sola volta, avere tempo ed occasioni, avere libertà di movimento e denaro, non mercenario ovviamente, bensì per l'allestimento dei contorni allettanti.
> E sopratutto non incappare nei soggetti cosiddetti "cacadubbi" che sono la iattura del buon sesso gratificante e leggero.
> Ah dimenticavo, se c'è un vero trasporto è un plus valore, spesso lo si fa solo perché è capitata l'occasione giusta.
> Non menziono i casi umani da "ogni lasciata è persa" ...





ladyred ha detto:


> Sapete cosa è successo!? È venuto a Milano, me L ha scritto solo il giorno stesso perché non sapeva ancora gli orari legati al lavoro etc. e ha fatto due giorni a chiamarmi e scrivermi.... ma non siamo riusciti a vederci perché quando lui si era liberato io ero in ufficio e poi aveva il volo. Allora mi ha scritto che la prossima volta che torna ci dobbiamo vedere per forza... ma ora è da una settimana che non mi scrive, secondo voi perché sa che basta scriverci quando torna!? Il mese prossimo


qui mi sa che il problema sia quando si tromba, più che tutto il resto


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, la parola mi sembra abbastanza chiara e in linea con il tuo avatar
> 
> Comunque, la frase in firma: "*Quando due si lasciano é sempre colpa di tutti e tre*" è grandiosa!


Lieta che tu abbia gradito... quanto all'avatar è storico, risale a quando questo forum nacque !!! 

All'epoca mi parve "dirompente"  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ed ormai ci sono affezionata...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Lieta* che tu abbia gradito... quanto all'avatar è storico, risale a quando questo forum nacque !!!
> 
> All'epoca mi parve "dirompente"  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ed ormai ci sono *affezionata*...


ti facevo maschio :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sapete cosa è successo!? È venuto a Milano, me L ha scritto solo il giorno stesso perché non sapeva ancora gli orari legati al lavoro etc. e ha fatto due giorni a chiamarmi e scrivermi.... ma non siamo riusciti a vederci perché quando lui si era liberato io ero in ufficio e poi aveva il volo. Allora mi ha scritto che la prossima volta che torna ci dobbiamo vedere per forza... ma ora è da una settimana che non mi scrive, secondo voi perché sa che basta scriverci quando torna!? Il mese prossimo


Cara ragazza mi fai sentire così :sbatti:

NON hai una relazione. Sei una in uno dei porti che tocca questo marinaio.
Quando è nel tuo porto ti contatta, poi torna in alto mare ed è pronto per altri sbarchi in altri porti.


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cara ragazza mi fai sentire così :sbatti:
> 
> NON hai una relazione. Sei una in uno dei porti che tocca questo marinaio.
> Quando è nel tuo porto ti contatta, poi torna in alto mare ed è pronto per altri sbarchi in altri porti.


guarda che a Ladyred non ruga di essere uno dei tanti porti, vorrebbe essere avvisata per tempo quando il bastimento arriva in rada, chè sennò le operazioni di carico e scarico non riesce a coordinarle.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che a Ladyred non ruga di essere uno dei tanti porti, vorrebbe essere avvisata per tempo quando il bastimento arriva in rada, chè sennò le operazioni di carico e scarico non riesce a coordinarle.


Infatti, è la classica donna cui piace essere "usata" (secondo l'accezione tutta femminile di questa definizione) dal maschio "alfa" di turno e poi lamentarsene (ma il lamentarsi, sempre e comunque, è un'altra caratteristica femminile )


----------



## kikko64 (9 Febbraio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Che c’entrano ora le malattie? Se avessi pensato fosse un tossico mica ci avrei scopato


Apperò le nuove generazioni ... l'informazione sanitaria questa sconosciuta ...

Siamo nel 2018 e c'è ancora chi pensa che le malattie le trasmettano solo i tossici ...

Pensavo che avessimo superato la convinzione che negli anni 80, a causa di una "Pubblicità Progresso" alquanto discutibile, aveva portato la gente a credere che gli ammalati di Aids ed i sieropositivi erano facilmente individualbili perche avevano intorno un alone luminoso viola ... a quanto pare invece le cose, se possibile, sono pure peggiorate ...

Mala tempora currunt (cit. Cicerone)


----------



## ladyred (9 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cara ragazza mi fai sentire così :sbatti:
> 
> NON hai una relazione. Sei una in uno dei porti che tocca questo marinaio.
> Quando è nel tuo porto ti contatta, poi torna in alto mare ed è pronto per altri sbarchi in altri porti.



Sì lo so


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> cosa sono i cacadubbi?


Gergalmente sono gli avvocati penalisti bravi, quelli che tirano per l'appunto fuori sempre l'eccezione che mette in crisi il giudice.
Ovviamente parola inventata a Napoli


----------



## clauzia2 (11 Febbraio 2018)

non mi farei tanti problemi e andrei avanti chi ti ama ti cerca  e chi non ti cerca non ti merita il tempo ti risolvera i dubbi  a questo punto io consulterei gli astri  https://www.astrooroscopo.it/ e l anno nuovo è appena iniziato riservati delle sorprese e vedrai che incontrerai


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Febbraio 2018)

clauzia2 ha detto:


> non mi farei tanti problemi e andrei avanti chi ti ama ti cerca  e chi non ti cerca non ti merita il tempo ti risolvera i dubbi  a questo punto io consulterei gli astri  https://www.astrooroscopo.it/ e l anno nuovo è appena iniziato riservati delle sorprese e vedrai che incontrerai


Ci mancava la chiromante


----------



## clauzia2 (12 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ci mancava la chiromante


 abra cadabra


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cara ragazza mi fai sentire così :sbatti:
> 
> NON hai una relazione. Sei una in uno dei porti che tocca questo marinaio.
> Quando è nel tuo porto ti contatta, poi torna in alto mare ed è pronto per altri sbarchi in altri porti.





perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che a Ladyred non ruga di essere uno dei tanti porti, vorrebbe essere avvisata per tempo quando il bastimento arriva in rada, chè sennò le operazioni di carico e scarico non riesce a coordinarle.





ladyred ha detto:


> Sì lo so


Non è vero.
Ti domandi perché non ti contatta quando è in alto mare, ti chiedi perché non ti avvisa per tempo per darti modo di liberarti, come se aveste una relazione.
Non ce l’avete. Se ha tempo e tu hai tempo O.K. se uno dei due non può ci sarà un’altra.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Ti domandi perché non ti contatta quando è in alto mare, ti chiedi perché non ti avvisa per tempo per darti modo di liberarti, come se aveste una relazione. Non ce l’avete. Se ha tempo e tu hai tempo O.K. se uno dei due non può ci sarà un’altra.


  aridaje.    guarda che anche solo per caffè, motel, pizza e saluti ci vuole tempo.   tu confondi logistica con sentimenti.   e per sapere se entrambi hanno tempo in quel dato momento, occorre che uno/a avvisi un pochetto prima.  chè se io arrivo a Milano per le 10 del mattino, do per scontato che l'altra sia al lavoro.   per sapere se il pomeriggio riesce a liberarsi, devo dirglielo prima.     mi pare semplice come cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> aridaje.    guarda che anche solo per caffè, motel, pizza e saluti ci vuole tempo.   tu confondi logistica con sentimenti.   e per sapere se entrambi hanno tempo in quel dato momento, occorre che uno/a avvisi un pochetto prima.  chè se io arrivo a Milano per le 10 del mattino, do per scontato che l'altra sia al lavoro.   per sapere se il pomeriggio riesce a liberarsi, devo dirglielo prima.     mi pare semplice come cosa.


Non lo fa! Questo spiega il tipo di relazione inesistente. Tutto quello che dici lo fa per il ristorante, lei è un taxi.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo fa! Questo spiega il tipo di relazione inesistente. Tutto quello che dici lo fa per il ristorante, lei è un taxi.


  e a lei sta benissimo fare il taxi.   tu continui a non capire la differenza tra una che si vuole divertire e quindi si deve organizzare ed una che sogna gli unicorni rosa....


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> e a lei sta benissimo fare il taxi.   tu continui a non capire la differenza tra una che si vuole divertire e quindi si deve organizzare ed una che sogna gli unicorni rosa....


 però in [MENTION=6357]ladyred[/MENTION] ci sono entrambe le cose


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2018)

al massimo posso vedere dell'orgoglio ferito in lei


----------



## ladyred (13 Febbraio 2018)

Ieri sera mi ha scritto dicendo che voleva videochiamarmi, a me non andava e poi mi ha detto che era perché aveva voglia di una webchat porno... io ho rifiutato perché non ne hp mai fatte e non mi va come cosa. Però mi fa innervosire che compare solo per queste cose e vuole pure ricevere un sì! Non chiede se sto bene o altro


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2018)

e tu digli di fottersi


----------



## Lostris (14 Febbraio 2018)

Te lo stiamo dicendo tutti che è evidente il tipo di rapporto che ha impostato.

Tra l’altro non fa proprio nulla per fingere un interesse nei tuoi confronti che vada al di là della funzionale scopata o del sesso.
Lui non ti ama, e vabbeh, ma nemmeno ti vuole bene.
Sei il piacevole superfluo che può non esserci, e che eventualmente può ricavare anche altrove.

Lui, con il suo comportamento, è trasparentissimo in questo.
Devi solo capire se ti sta bene.... e mi sembra, in fondo, di no.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi ha scritto dicendo che voleva videochiamarmi, a me non andava e poi mi ha detto che era perché aveva voglia di una webchat porno... io ho rifiutato perché non ne hp mai fatte e non mi va come cosa. Però mi fa innervosire che compare solo per queste cose e vuole pure ricevere un sì! Non chiede se sto bene o altro


ma mandalo a quel paese che non mi sembri adatta ad una scopata random senza nessuna conseguenza.


----------



## ladyred (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ma finché è una scopata  ok ma le cose in chat proprio no


----------



## Bruja (14 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti, è la classica donna cui piace essere "usata" (secondo l'accezione tutta femminile di questa definizione) dal maschio "alfa" di turno e poi lamentarsene (ma il lamentarsi, sempre e comunque, è un'altra caratteristica femminile )


Altolà, sarò anche donna ma spesso ragiono da maschio, non è che ci piaccia essere usate, è che spesso speriamo che gli uomini siano un po' meno mefitici di quel che poi si dimostra. La vera colpa che ammetto sia tutta femminile è credere che anche se con sentimenti tiepidi, si possa mantenere un minimo di considerazione per la sensibilità altrui. 
Su una cosa concordo, inutile lamentarsi, l'evoluzione della specie, significativamente quella maschile, è talmente specchiata che serve un sano e cinico realismo per cavarsela con la gran parte degli elementi "galleggianti" !!!

A proposito, giusto per stare in tema, oggi 14 febbraio buona Festa del Diabete a tutti !!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Febbraio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma finché è una scopata  ok ma le cose in chat proprio no


La sensazione è che tu non piaccia realmente a questo tizio. Altrimenti non sarebbe passato da Milano senza dirtelo. Forse a volte ha delle "voglie" e ti cerca solo durante quelle voglie.


----------



## ladyred (14 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La sensazione è che tu non piaccia realmente a questo tizio. Altrimenti non sarebbe passato da Milano senza dirtelo. Forse a volte ha delle "voglie" e ti cerca solo durante quelle voglie.


Guarda che me L ha sempre detto quando era qui


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Febbraio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Guarda che me L ha sempre detto quando era qui


Ho riletto... giusto...


----------



## ladyred (23 Febbraio 2018)

Dopo che gli ho dato buca con la videochiamata non mi ha più cercata ... lo farò io


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Febbraio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Dopo che gli ho dato buca con la videochiamata non mi ha più cercata ... lo farò io



 [MENTION=6357]ladyred[/MENTION] Hai dato buca a lui, non darla a noi. Na’ puntatina in Maremma con qualche foto così discutiamo su basi reali.


----------



## ladyred (23 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> [MENTION=6357]ladyred[/MENTION] Hai dato buca a lui, non darla a noi. Na’ puntatina in Maremma con qualche foto così discutiamo su basi reali.


Ahahhaha adesso anche tu con le foto!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Febbraio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Dopo che gli ho dato buca con la videochiamata non mi ha più cercata ... lo farò io


Questo anale non s'ha da fare, né domani né mai!


----------



## ladyred (24 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Questo anale non s'ha da fare, né domani né mai!




meglio ahahah


----------



## ladyred (24 Febbraio 2018)

il mese prossimo forse rivedo l'altro cantante


----------



## MariLea (24 Febbraio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> il mese prossimo forse rivedo l'altro cantante


Oh brava la nostra groupie!


----------



## ladyred (24 Febbraio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Oh brava la nostra groupie!


Si ma non parliamo più di sesso da mesi quindi non penso succederà nulla


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> il mese prossimo forse rivedo l'altro cantante


monotona


----------



## ladyred (24 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> monotona


Fissata


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Fissata


ognuno ha le sue passioni, in effetti


----------



## ladyred (12 Marzo 2018)

Va tutto male  ieri era a Milano ed eravamo d’accordo di vederci al pomeriggio che poi alla sera aveva un impegno. Arriva e mi dice Che L hotel non era pronto fino alle 18... io ero già pronta per andare ( ho 28 km da fare) allora gli ho detto che se non era sicuro non sapevo che fare... e niente alle 17.45 mi dice che stava andando all hotel ma poi alle 19 andava via... insomma io non ci sono andata... sembrava proprio un casino... mi ha detto che tornerà presto! La notte non sono potuta stare Da lui perché questa mattina lavoravo presto ... gli ho scritto un messaggio e non ha risposto :/ 
Ci vediamo per scopare e ci sta però almeno avere un minimo di organizzazione.. non è che posso correre da lui se me lo dice 5 minuti prima cambiando orari


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2018)

la prossima volta digli che si arrangiasse.     se gli permetti tu di trattarti in un certo modo, lui ti tratterà in un certo modo.  e non vedo perchè lui dovrebbe trattarti diversamente.

lo dici tu che tanto vi vedete solo per scopare


----------



## ladyred (12 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prossima volta digli che si arrangiasse.     se gli permetti tu di trattarti in un certo modo, lui ti tratterà in un certo modo.  e non vedo perchè lui dovrebbe trattarti diversamente.
> 
> lo dici tu che tanto vi vedete solo per scopare


Infatti hai ragione, ci vediamo per scopare non c’è altro però cavolo questo pensa che le persone stanno ai suoi comodi! Almeno un minimo di avviso... non che cambia gli orari un’ora prima


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Infatti hai ragione, ci vediamo per scopare non c’è altro però cavolo questo pensa che le persone stanno ai suoi comodi! Almeno un minimo di avviso... non che cambia gli orari un’ora prima


l'errore è tuo, non suo.   col cantante com'è andata?  come l'ultima volta?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Infatti hai ragione, ci vediamo per scopare non c’è altro però cavolo questo pensa che le persone stanno ai suoi comodi! Almeno un minimo di avviso... non che cambia gli orari un’ora prima


Lo pensa perchè è quello che gli stai dimostrando.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Infatti hai ragione, ci vediamo per scopare non c’è altro però cavolo questo pensa che le persone stanno ai suoi comodi! Almeno un minimo di avviso... non che cambia gli orari un’ora prima




Hai ragione [MENTION=6357]ladyred[/MENTION] bisogna pure avere tempo per un clistere ecchecazzo


----------



## ladyred (12 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'errore è tuo, non suo.   col cantante com'è andata?  come l'ultima volta?


Ci dobbiamo vedere venerdì


----------



## ladyred (12 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo pensa perchè è quello che gli stai dimostrando.


Però ieri non gli ho dimostrato niente, per la seconda volta non sono stai ai suoi cambi di programma


----------



## ladyred (12 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Hai ragione [MENTION=6357]ladyred[/MENTION] bisogna pure avere tempo per un clistere ecchecazzo


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Però ieri non gli ho dimostrato niente, per la seconda volta non sono stai ai suoi cambi di programma


Gli dimostrerai qualcosa quando bloccherai il suo numero


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Però ieri non gli ho dimostrato niente, per la seconda volta non sono stai ai suoi cambi di programma


E hai fatto bene. 

O rispetta gli accordi. O sono problemi suoi.

La prossima volta, però, non comunicargli che non andrai fino a cinque minuti dopo l'orario concordato. 
Regalagli cinque minuti di attesa. Lo troverei molto carino da parte tua


----------



## ladyred (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E hai fatto bene.
> 
> O rispetta gli accordi. O sono problemi suoi.
> 
> ...


Se dovesse succedere ancora lo potrei fare.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


>


non eri quella che voleva dar via il cul?


----------



## ladyred (12 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> non eri quella che voleva dar via il cul?


Ahahah si ma la tua battuta non mi ha fatto ridere


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ci dobbiamo vedere venerdì


sempre di venerdì


----------



## ladyred (12 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre di venerdì


Perché? Lo devo vedere per dei documenti e robe di lavoro  niente sesso


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Perché? Lo devo vedere per dei documenti e robe di lavoro  niente sesso


ok


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Se dovesse succedere ancora lo potrei fare.


Certo che potresti. 

Trovo sia un bel dono, l'attesa. Sono seria. 
Il bello di fare un dono, è il piacere che si prova nel farlo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Infatti hai ragione, ci vediamo per scopare non c’è altro però cavolo questo pensa che le persone stanno ai suoi comodi! Almeno un minimo di avviso... non che cambia gli orari un’ora prima


Ma se nemmeno ti paga non puoi aspettarti un minimo di preavviso, tanto è comunque gratis, non deve pagare la penale.


----------



## ladyred (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se nemmeno ti paga non puoi aspettarti un minimo di preavviso, tanto è comunque gratis, non deve pagare la penale.


Mi farò pagare


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi farò pagare


Il culo doppio


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi farò pagare


Mi pare il minimo se fai la call-girl. Almeno sa che deve rispettare gli accordi.


----------



## ladyred (13 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare il minimo se fai la call-girl. Almeno sa che deve rispettare gli accordi.


Scusami, ma cosa intendi con call girl? Non è un essere scopamici. ?


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Scusami, ma cosa intendi con call girl? Non è un essere scopamici. ?


Beh...se si è scopamici (che secondo me non significa nulla, ma tant'è) come minimo non è che sono le esigenze di uno a prevalere su quello dell'altro. 

Si concorda insieme considerando esigenze, tempistiche, modalità reciproche. 
E messe tutte insieme sul piatto si decide. 

Qui mi pare che lui decida e tu un po' ti lamenti per le sue modalità che non ti considerano e poi fai discendere le tue scelte dalle sue condizioni, accettando o rifiutando. 

Funziona così (come con lui intendo) con i tuoi e le tue amiche?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Scusami, ma cosa intendi con call girl? Non è un essere scopamici. ?


La realtà supera la fantasia per cui è possibile che tu sia vera.
È definita call-girl una escort che viene prenotata telefonicamente dai clienti che spesso sono viaggiatori. Normalmente però non è consentito prenotare una ragazza e poi annullare.


----------



## ladyred (13 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La realtà supera la fantasia per cui è possibile che tu sia vera.
> È definita call-girl una escort che viene prenotata telefonicamente dai clienti che spesso sono viaggiatori. Normalmente però non è consentito prenotare una ragazza e poi annullare.



Non lo sapevo


----------



## ladyred (13 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...se si è scopamici (che secondo me non significa nulla, ma tant'è) come minimo non è che sono le esigenze di uno a prevalere su quello dell'altro.
> 
> Si concorda insieme considerando esigenze, tempistiche, modalità reciproche.
> E messe tutte insieme sul piatto si decide.
> ...



Ma guarda noi eravamo d’accordo per una determinata ora... poi ha sconvolto tutto e non ci sono più andata.


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi ha scritto dicendo che voleva videochiamarmi, a me non andava e poi mi ha detto che era perché aveva voglia di una webchat porno... io ho rifiutato perché non ne hp mai fatte e non mi va come cosa. Però mi fa innervosire che *compare solo per queste cose e vuole pure ricevere un sì! Non chiede se sto bene o altro*





ladyred ha detto:


> Infatti hai ragione, ci vediamo per scopare non c’è altro *però cavolo questo pensa che le persone stanno ai suoi comodi!* Almeno un minimo di avviso... non che cambia gli orari un’ora prima


Togli per un momento lo scopare. 

Fra amici ci si comporta in modo da provocare questo tipo di sensazioni?

Tutto qui. 
Poi se con i tuoi amici vi trattate così, allora ritiro tutto. 

Io con i miei amici sono attenta a che non si creino questo tipo di percezioni. 

Uno scopamico, è un amico con cui c'è spazio anche il sesso. 
E il sesso è un plus all'amicizia. 

Mica il rovescio. 

Se no, è un'altra cosa. 
Che in effetti somiglia molto a quel che dice brunetta. 

E io non ci vedo nulla di male se a te piace. 

Quello che non capisco è se ti lamenti per forma, perchè, secondo i canoni, di quei comportamenti ci si deve lamentare e quindi lo fai (ma in realtà, dentro di te, ti piace essere trattata così e fa parte di un gioco di eccitazione) oppure se ti lamenti per davvero, perchè non ti piace per davvero.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Togli per un momento lo scopare.
> 
> Fra amici ci si comporta in modo da provocare questo tipo di sensazioni?
> 
> ...


Logico Dr. Watson


----------



## oriente70 (13 Marzo 2018)

Mejo cam girl


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mejo cam girl


Si risparmia su viaggio e albergo.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Marzo 2018)

Se deve prima connettere


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quello che non capisco è se ti lamenti per forma, perchè, secondo i canoni, di quei comportamenti ci si deve lamentare e quindi lo fai (ma in realtà, dentro di te, ti piace essere trattata così e fa parte di un gioco di eccitazione) oppure se ti lamenti per davvero, perchè non ti piace per davvero.


Si lamenta perché è donna. E come ogni donna, non sa neppure lei perché si sta lamentando :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si lamenta perché è donna. E come ogni donna, non sa neppure lei perché si sta lamentando :rotfl:


La tratta di merda.
Quello che è strano è che non lo percepisca.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tratta di merda.
> Quello che è strano è che non lo percepisca.


Mah... mica è molto chiara la nostra amica...


----------



## Foglia (14 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tratta di merda.
> Quello che è strano è che non lo percepisca.


Quello che è strano, secondo me, e' il fatto che le stia bene. Perché è evidente che il comportamento di lui non le passi comunque inosservato.

Altrimenti, a prescindere dai cambi di orario, guarderei solo e soltanto alle mie voglie. Io un rapporto così, utilitaristico al midollo, non riuscirei ad averlo. Se però per me non fosse un problema l'essere percepita solo come quella  "da usare", ricambierei con uguale moneta. Tutto qui. Senza certo rammaricarmi perché questo mi chiama solo per la videochat. Senza tirargli "bidone" per ripicca.
Mi va di vederlo? Si. No. Punto


----------



## ladyred (16 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tratta di merda.
> Quello che è strano è che non lo percepisca.


Si l’ho capito


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si l’ho capito


Finalmente!
:abbraccio:

È successo a tutte o quasi, magari per un breve periodo o a propria insaputa,  ma poi ci si stufa.


----------



## ladyred (18 Marzo 2018)

È che mi sento spesso sola e mi aggrappo a queste storie. Forse è quello il problema


----------



## oriente70 (18 Marzo 2018)

Che intuito


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> È che mi sento spesso sola e mi aggrappo a queste storie. Forse è quello il problema


Forse il problema è che hai paura di una relazione vera. Forse.


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> È che mi sento spesso sola e mi aggrappo a queste storie. Forse è quello il problema


capita di sentirsi soli nelle grandi città.   prova a cambiare zona.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Marzo 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Parlavo con un ragazzo 10 anni più grande di me da una settimana, siamo stati sempre amici su fb e ci eravamo visti una volta per amici in comune due anni fa, ma da 10 giorni parlavamo ogni giorno su whatsapp. Lui è di Salerno e io Milano, questa mattina ci siamo visti e abbiamo fatto sesso, io rispetto ad altre volte ero un po' piu meno disinibita però i suoi commenti durante il sesso sono stati positivi. oggi mi ha scritto due massaggi veloci e basta...ora io sto male, ma secondo voi non mi considererà più? cosa devo fare? perchè sbaglio sempre con gli uomini


Benvenuta nell'universo maschile.
Si, agli uomini - non a tutti in verità - piacciono le donne più giovani.
Conquistarle ci illude di essere più giovani e andarci a letto sembra una sfida alla morte. 
La cosa fantastica è che in una percentuale sorprendentemente alta le giovani donne come te ci cascano alla grande, con assoluta coscienza di cascarci.
Agli uomini inoltre piace anche farsi una sana scopata senza coinvolgimento, ogni tanto.
Ed anche lì un'elevata percentuale di signore che cerca l'ammmmmore ci casca lo stesso.
Fatti forza, poi passa.
Trovati un coetaneo, fai esperienza con un contraddittore della tua categoria anagrafica, noi uomini più vecchi siamo complicati.
Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Benvenuta nell'universo maschile.
> Si, agli uomini - non a tutti in verità - piacciono le donne più giovani.
> Conquistarle ci illude di essere più giovani e andarci a letto sembra una sfida alla morte.
> La cosa fantastica è che in una percentuale sorprendentemente alta le giovani donne come te ci cascano alla grande, con assoluta coscienza di cascarci.
> ...


Dopo la tua lucida descrizione io userei un aggettivo diverso da complicato :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (23 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo la tua lucida descrizione io userei un aggettivo diverso da complicato :rotfl:


Touché :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (23 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Benvenuta nell'universo maschile.
> Si, agli uomini - non a tutti in verità - piacciono le donne più giovani.
> Conquistarle ci illude di essere più giovani e andarci a letto sembra una sfida alla morte.
> La cosa fantastica è che in una percentuale sorprendentemente alta le giovani donne come te ci cascano alla grande, con assoluta coscienza di cascarci.
> ...


Questi uomini brutti e cattivi che adescano  donzelle vergini per sollazzare i propri lombi. 
Ti svelo un segreto siamo nel 2018 non nel 1700. Oggi la donna ha più consapevolezza di noi maschietti o forse è sempre stato così ?


----------



## Mat78 (23 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo la tua lucida descrizione io userei un aggettivo diverso da complicato :rotfl:


Questi uomini brutti e cattivi.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Questi uomini brutti e cattivi che adescano  donzelle vergini per sollazzare i propri lombi.
> Ti svelo un segreto siamo nel 2018 non nel 1700. Oggi la donna ha più consapevolezza di noi maschietti o forse è sempre stato così ?


Sull'attrazione vecchio - giovane la seconda che hai detto.
Credo che da che mondo è mondo l'uomo volesse illudersi di poter non morire mai e vivere questa illusione nell'amore con quanto di più lontano dalla morte ci possa essere: la gioventù.
Ciò detto, mica ho detto che gli uomini sono kattivi kattivi e che tutte le signorine sessualmente appetibili sono delle Cappuccetto Rosso in balia del Lupo ...
Ho solo detto che questo canovaccio va avanti da che mondo è mondo e fino a quando non ci estingueremo come i dinosauri scommetto che così continuerà.
Tutto sommato c'era della velata ironia in quello che avevo scritto: se non l'hai percepita ti chiedo scusa, sto perdendo colpi


----------



## Mat78 (23 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sull'attrazione vecchio - giovane la seconda che hai detto.
> Credo che da che mondo è mondo l'uomo volesse illudersi di poter non morire mai e vivere questa illusione nell'amore con quanto di più lontano dalla morte ci possa essere: la gioventù.
> Ciò detto, mica ho detto che gli uomini sono kattivi kattivi e che tutte le signorine sessualmente appetibili sono delle Cappuccetto Rosso in balia del Lupo ...
> Ho solo detto che questo canovaccio va avanti da che mondo è mondo e fino a quando non ci estingueremo come i dinosauri scommetto che così continuerà.
> Tutto sommato c'era della velata ironia in quello che avevo scritto: se non l'hai percepita ti chido scusa, sto perdendo colpi


Anche nella mia risposta c'era ironia. Ora prova a scrivere la stessa cosa al contrario è vedi cosa succede, e quanta ironia incontrerai


----------



## Hellseven (23 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Anche nella mia risposta c'era ironia. Ora prova a scrivere la stessa cosa al contrario è vedi cosa succede, e quanta ironia incontrerai


:rotfl:Fallo tu e io giuro che ti darò il mio appoggio .... dopo il linciaggio


----------



## Mat78 (23 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :rotfl:Fallo tu e io giuro che ti darò il mio appoggio .... dopo il linciaggio


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sull'attrazione vecchio - giovane la seconda che hai detto.
> Credo che da che mondo è mondo l'uomo volesse illudersi di poter non morire mai e vivere questa illusione nell'amore con quanto di più lontano dalla morte ci possa essere: la gioventù.
> Ciò detto, mica ho detto che gli uomini sono kattivi kattivi e che tutte le signorine sessualmente appetibili sono delle Cappuccetto Rosso in balia del Lupo ...
> Ho solo detto che questo canovaccio va avanti da che mondo è mondo e fino a quando non ci estingueremo come i dinosauri scommetto che così continuerà.
> Tutto sommato c'era della velata ironia in quello che avevo scritto: se non l'hai percepita ti chiedo scusa, sto perdendo colpi





Mat78 ha detto:


> Anche nella mia risposta c'era ironia. Ora prova a scrivere la stessa cosa al contrario è vedi cosa succede, e quanta ironia incontrerai





Hellseven ha detto:


> :rotfl:Fallo tu e io giuro che ti darò il mio appoggio .... dopo il linciaggio





Mat78 ha detto:


>


Ma non si può dire la stessa cosa.
Hell comunque ha la giusta ironia e anche kattivo mi pare un aggettivo inadeguato :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (23 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Benvenuta nell'universo maschile.
> Si, agli uomini - non a tutti in verità - piacciono le donne più giovani.
> Conquistarle ci illude di essere più giovani e andarci a letto sembra una sfida alla morte.
> La cosa fantastica è che in una percentuale sorprendentemente alta le giovani donne come te ci cascano alla grande, con assoluta coscienza di cascarci.
> ...



Mica per niente hanno inventato il viagra ed hanno fatto miliardi di utili.


----------



## Lostris (25 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Benvenuta nell'universo maschile.
> Si, agli uomini - non a tutti in verità - piacciono le donne più giovani.
> Conquistarle ci illude di essere più giovani e andarci a letto sembra una sfida alla morte.
> La cosa fantastica è che in una percentuale sorprendentemente alta le giovani donne come te ci cascano alla grande, con assoluta coscienza di cascarci.
> ...


È un po’ una generalizzazione peró... 
Ci sono donne a cui piacciono uomini più grandi, e a cui piace scopare senza menate... non è questione di “cascarci”.. Si apprezza in base a ciò che, coscientemente o meno, si cerca. 

Desiderio, scambio, passione, sesso, accettazione, vantaggi economici o sociali, amore. 

Se si è consapevoli nessuno “inganna” nessuno.. è un accordo.
E se l’inganno c’è... può stare da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un po’ una generalizzazione peró...
> Ci sono donne a cui piacciono uomini più grandi, e a cui piace scopare senza menate... non è questione di “cascarci”.. Si apprezza in base a ciò che, coscientemente o meno, si cerca.
> 
> Desiderio, scambio, passione, sesso, accettazione, vantaggi economici o sociali, amore.
> ...


Lui ha descritto se stesso uomo.
Tu hai descritto te stessa donna.
Il tuo modo di vivere la relazione da donna non cambia come la vive l’uomo.


----------



## Lostris (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui ha descritto se stesso uomo.
> Tu hai descritto te stessa donna.
> Il tuo modo di vivere la relazione da donna non cambia come la vive l’uomo.


Ma non è vero, io non ho descritto affatto me stessa 

Io adoro scopare facendomi mille menate. 

Io non ho dubbi sul fatto che quelle siano le spinte che muovono alcuni uomini. 

Ma parlare di persone che ci “cascano” non lo trovo del tutto corretto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è vero, io non ho descritto affatto me stessa
> 
> Io adoro scopare facendomi mille menate.
> 
> ...


Intendo che se quello è ciò che hanno in mente gli uomini, anche la donna più consapevole ci casca, per lui,  perché è quello che pensa lui.
Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Lostris (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendo che se quello è ciò che hanno in mente gli uomini, anche la donna più consapevole ci casca, per lui,  perché è quello che pensa lui.
> Non so se mi spiego.


Adesso ho capito.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Benvenuta nell'universo maschile.
> Si, agli uomini - non a tutti in verità - piacciono le donne più giovani.
> Conquistarle ci illude di essere più giovani e andarci a letto sembra una sfida alla morte.


Questa cosa l'ho sentita tante volte e, sinceramente, dissento.
Ogni passione travolgente, anche quelle con una coetanea o con una donna di età maggiore di quella dell'uomo, totalizza. Se consideriamo poi che l'atto sessuale genera (potenzialmente) vita, capiamo la vitalità che anima chi è travolto dalla passione.
Ripeto: a prescindere dall'età.
Quella delle "donne giovani" è un discorso diverso, più terra terra: è un discorso di bellezza, di carni sode, di pelle liscia, di sguardi limpidi. L'ingenuità e la freschezza di carattere sono per lo più fastidiosi per un uomo maturo. Ma sono "sopportati" in vista di vantaggi più "fisici".


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Benvenuta nell'universo maschile.
> Si, agli uomini - non a tutti in verità - piacciono le donne più giovani.
> Conquistarle ci illude di essere più giovani e andarci a letto sembra una sfida alla morte.
> La cosa fantastica è che in una percentuale sorprendentemente alta le giovani donne come te ci cascano alla grande, con assoluta coscienza di cascarci.
> ...


Io quelle sotto i 30 anni nemmeno le "vedo" come donne, in senso attrattivo intendo... pensa te...


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io quelle sotto i 30 anni nemmeno le "vedo" come donne, in senso attrattivo intendo... pensa te...


siamo in due


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Questa cosa l'ho sentita tante volte e, sinceramente, dissento.
> Ogni passione travolgente, anche quelle con una coetanea o con una donna di età maggiore di quella dell'uomo, totalizza. Se consideriamo poi che l'atto sessuale genera (potenzialmente) vita, capiamo la vitalità che anima chi è travolto dalla passione.
> Ripeto: a prescindere dall'età.
> Quella delle "donne giovani" è un discorso diverso, più terra terra: è un discorso di bellezza, di carni sode, di pelle liscia, di sguardi limpidi. L'ingenuità e la freschezza di carattere sono per lo più fastidiosi per un uomo maturo. Ma sono "sopportati" in vista di vantaggi più "fisici".


non fa una piega. concordo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io quelle sotto i 30 anni nemmeno le "vedo" come donne, in senso attrattivo intendo... pensa te...


Io le vedo invece, ne sono attratto, come posso dire, d'istinto: però sono di una generazione (e quindi di un mondo) che non mi appartiene.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> siamo in due


Ma quanti anni avete ?


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni avete ?


Mezzo secolo più o meno. Io


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io le vedo invece, ne sono attratto, come posso dire, d'istinto: però sono di una generazione (e quindi di un mondo) che non mi appartiene.


Ma non c'è nulla di male, dipende dagli attrattori individuali , che sono appunto individuali.

Penso che nessun mondo ci appartenga sai..

A volte si fa fatica bestiale anche ad appropriarsi del "proprio" di mondi..


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni avete ?


Di testa ne faccio 14 a maggio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non c'è nulla di male, dipende dagli attrattori individuali , che sono appunto individuali.
> 
> Penso che nessun mondo ci appartenga sai..
> 
> A volte si fa fatica bestiale anche ad appropriarsi del "proprio" di mondi..


Attratto si, ma non mi ci "interfaccerei", non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Attratto si, ma non mi ci "interfaccerei", non so se mi spiego.


Si .. 
Io mi ci interfaccio volentieri invece, mi piace

La scorsa settimana ero appoggiato in un posto, controllavo dei documenti, è arrivato un gruppetto di 4/5 ragazzi/e avranno avuto 16 anni, ho intuito subito che era il "loro piccolo ritrovo" di quell'ora.

Gli ho detto che mi levavo subito dai coglioni, continuando a leggere i documenti, si son messi a ridere mi han detto di restare pure, si è parlato qualche minuto

Mi han pure offerto da fumare


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Di testa ne faccio 14 a maggio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sull'attrazione vecchio - giovane la seconda che hai detto.
> Credo che da che mondo è mondo *l'uomo volesse illudersi di poter non morire* mai e vivere questa illusione nell'amore con quanto di più lontano dalla morte ci possa essere: la gioventù.
> Ciò detto, mica ho detto che gli uomini sono kattivi kattivi e che tutte le signorine sessualmente appetibili sono delle Cappuccetto Rosso in balia del Lupo ...
> Ho solo detto che questo canovaccio va avanti da che mondo è mondo e fino a quando non ci estingueremo come i dinosauri scommetto che così continuerà.
> Tutto sommato c'era della velata ironia in quello che avevo scritto: se non l'hai percepita ti chiedo scusa, sto perdendo colpi


Insomma...
Io tanta filosofia non la vedo.
E' molto più facile essere attratti da una donna giovane perché di solito mantiene ancora caratteristiche estetiche e caratteriali più in grado di coinvolgere, soprattutto chi fisiologicamente vede un abbassamento ormonale per questioni di invecchiamento.
Dirti perché non accada così frequentemente anche il contrario (fan dei toy boy a parte) non saprei.
In fin dei conti a letto un ventenne o un coetaneo è di solito molto meglio di un cinquanta/sessantenne, esperienza e viagra a parte.
Certo, per il cinquantenne e più una donna giovane è quasi un miracolo (e tale la tratta), per un trentenne solo una coetanea.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un po’ una generalizzazione peró...
> Ci sono donne a cui piacciono uomini più grandi, e a cui piace scopare senza menate... non è questione di “cascarci”.. Si apprezza in base a ciò che, coscientemente o meno, si cerca.
> 
> Desiderio, scambio, passione, sesso, accettazione, vantaggi economici o sociali, amore.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Insomma...
> Io tanta filosofia non la vedo.
> E' molto più facile essere attratti da una donna giovane perché di solito mantiene ancora caratteristiche estetiche e caratteriali più in grado di coinvolgere, soprattutto chi fisiologicamente vede un abbassamento ormonale per questioni di invecchiamento.
> Dirti perché non accada così frequentemente anche il contrario (fan dei toy boy a parte) non saprei.
> In fin dei conti a letto un ventenne o un coetaneo è di solito molto meglio di un cinquanta/sessantenne, esperienza e viagra a parte.


io in un ventenne ci vedo mio figlio, nelle donne spicca il lato materno.
Per gli uomini il lato paterno a quanto pare non blocca certi istinti.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io in un ventenne ci vedo mio figlio, nelle donne spicca il lato materno.
> Per gli uomini il lato paterno a quanto pare non blocca certi istinti.


Sì... ma io ho una figlia di 11 anni!

PS. Comunque dipende dalle persone. L'età giovane favorisce l'attrazione fisica, ma io sbavo anche dietro a Gloria Guida adesso.:sonar:


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì... ma io ho una figlia di 11 anni!
> 
> PS. Comunque dipende dalle persone. L'età giovane favorisce l'attrazione fisica, ma io sbavo anche dietro a Gloria Guida adesso.:sonar:


io mi son sempre chiesta come fanno quegli uomini che per amante hanno ragazze di pari età o addirittura più giovani delle loro figlie.

In teoria tu potresti avere anche una figlia più grande


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Insomma...
> Io tanta filosofia non la vedo.
> E' molto più facile essere attratti da una donna giovane perché di solito mantiene ancora caratteristiche estetiche e caratteriali più in grado di coinvolgere, soprattutto chi fisiologicamente vede un abbassamento ormonale per questioni di invecchiamento.
> Dirti perché non accada così frequentemente anche il contrario (fan dei toy boy a parte) non saprei.
> ...


Dici poco


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io mi son sempre chiesta come fanno quegli uomini che per amante hanno ragazze di pari età o addirittura più giovani delle loro figlie.
> 
> In teoria tu potresti avere anche una figlia più grande


Boh.
Non mi trovo in questa situazione.
Però posso dirti che in presenza di persone adulte l'età è un parametro che non ha alcuna influenza sull'attrazione.
Non sei attratto da una donna perché ha 20 o 30 o 50 anni, in sintesi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io in un ventenne ci vedo mio figlio, nelle donne spicca il lato materno.
> Per gli uomini il lato paterno a quanto pare non blocca certi istinti.


Io nel ventenne ci vedo un ventenne appunto. che per maturità, esperienza, e molto altro non può attrarmi
Questa cosa della figura materna e paterna a me lascia sempre molto perplessa


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2018)

Non ci sono più le classiche milfone che cercano il toy boy


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io nel ventenne ci vedo un ventenne appunto. che per maturità, esperienza, e molto altro non può attrarmi
> Questa cosa della figura materna e paterna a me lascia sempre molto perplessa


Idem.
Tra l'altro nella relazione con una donna più giovane il vedersi riconosciuta la maturità dell'esperienza e dell'età è per un uomo qualcosa di appagante che ovviamente le coetanee non sanno così facilmente dare.
Anzi, diciamo che nel giocare con la maturità dell'età l'uomo prende quel vantaggio che gli è stato negato fin da giovane, quando le coetanee erano palesemente più mature di lui ed esigenti e pertanto in più relazioni veniva "messo sotto" o "sottostimato".
A volte nascono relazioni equilibrate sulla base delle aspettative reciproche: la donna trova un uomo maturo, sereno (più dei coetanei), che la pone al centro della propria vita (non subordinandola a uscite con gli amici, serate in birreria, videogiochi etc.) e si mantiene fedele, l'uomo una donna che prova stima in lui e non lo tratta (finalmente) da ragazzino.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Idem.
> Tra l'altro nella relazione con una donna più giovane il vedersi riconosciuta la maturità dell'esperienza e dell'età è per un uomo qualcosa di appagante che ovviamente le coetanee non sanno così facilmente dare.
> Anzi, diciamo che nel giocare con la maturità dell'età l'uomo prende quel vantaggio che gli è stato negato fin da giovane, quando le coetanee erano palesemente più mature di lui ed esigenti e pertanto in più relazioni veniva "messo sotto" o "sottostimato".
> A volte nascono relazioni equilibrate sulla base delle aspettative reciproche: la donna trova un uomo maturo, sereno, che la pone al centro della propria vita (non subordinandola a uscite con gli amici, serate in birreria, videogiochi etc.) e si mantiene fedele, l'uomo una donna che prova stima in lui e non lo tratta (finalmente) da ragazzino.


Non credo alla lunga la differente età si fa sentire..


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io in un ventenne ci vedo mio figlio, nelle donne spicca il lato materno.
> Per gli uomini il lato paterno a quanto pare non blocca certi istinti.


Sotto i 50 già faccio fatica.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io quelle sotto i *30* anni nemmeno le "vedo" come donne, in senso attrattivo intendo... pensa te...





Hellseven ha detto:


> siamo in due


Delle vecchie proprio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni avete ?





Hellseven ha detto:


> Mezzo secolo più o meno. Io


Capito come sono magnanimi.
Escludono le minorenni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Di testa ne faccio 14 a maggio


Veramente per il gusto della polemica direi 19 :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Insomma...
> Io tanta filosofia non la vedo.
> E' molto più facile essere attratti da una donna giovane perché di solito mantiene ancora caratteristiche estetiche e caratteriali più in grado di coinvolgere, soprattutto chi fisiologicamente vede un abbassamento ormonale per questioni di invecchiamento.
> Dirti perché non accada così frequentemente anche il contrario (fan dei toy boy a parte) non saprei.
> ...


Perché le donne si *illudono* che un uomo maturo ragioni. :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché le donne si *illudono* che un uomo maturo ragioni. :carneval:


Vero.
In effetti per ragionare, ragiona.
Ma con quell'altra testa .....:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì... ma io ho una figlia di 11 anni!
> 
> PS. Comunque dipende dalle persone. L'età giovane favorisce l'attrazione fisica, ma io sbavo anche dietro a Gloria Guida adesso.:sonar:


Ma è figlio chi è nato quando eri sessualmente attivo...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Idem.
> Tra l'altro nella relazione con una donna più giovane il *vedersi riconosciuta la maturità dell'esperienza e dell'età è per un uomo qualcosa di appagante che ovviamente le coetanee non sanno così facilmente dare*.
> Anzi, diciamo che nel giocare con la maturità dell'età l'uomo prende quel vantaggio che gli è stato negato fin da giovane, quando le coetanee erano palesemente più mature di lui ed esigenti e pertanto in più relazioni veniva "messo sotto" o "sottostimato".
> A volte nascono relazioni equilibrate sulla base delle aspettative reciproche: la donna trova un uomo maturo, sereno (più dei coetanei), che la pone al centro della propria vita (non subordinandola a uscite con gli amici, serate in birreria, videogiochi etc.) e si mantiene fedele, l'uomo una donna che prova stima in lui e non lo tratta (finalmente) da ragazzino.


CVD


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capito come sono magnanimi.
> Escludono le minorenni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In Italia l'età del consenso sarebbe 14 anni 
(uno schifo, ma questo è un altro discorso).
Per me una donna è tale dai 19 anni in su. Prima è una bambina.
Comunque mi avete convinto: per i 50 anni mi regalo una ventenne.
Fottetevi! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In Italia l'età del consenso sarebbe 14 anni
> (uno schifo, ma questo è un altro discorso).
> Per me una donna è tale dai 19 anni in su. Prima è una bambina.
> Comunque mi avete convinto: per i 50 anni mi regalo una ventenne.
> Fottetevi! :rotfl:


L’età del consenso è 14 con chi non ha più di 4 anni in più.
Ho partecipato alla stesura della legge contro lo stupro di iniziativa popolare. Non si voleva che diventasse uno strumento di repressione delle minorenni da parte delle famiglie che diversamente avrebbero potuto denunciare le prime storie delle figlie. Si voleva trasformare lo stupro da reato contro la morale in reato contro la persona è quindi perseguibile in seguito a querela dell’interessata e non perseguibile d’ufficio da parte di genitori o parenti per non farne uno strumento di controllo della sessualità delle donne.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In Italia l'età del consenso sarebbe 14 anni
> (uno schifo, ma questo è un altro discorso).
> Per me una donna è tale dai 19 anni in su. Prima è una bambina.
> Comunque mi avete convinto: per i 50 anni mi regalo una ventenne.
> Fottetevi! :rotfl:


Quotone


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> CVD


E' una questione di ruoli e di stima reciproca, che nelle coppie sbilanciate per età si autoalimenta.
Una donna giovane può farti sentire importante, più uomo nella declinazione classica del termine.
Un punto di riferimento in cui l'esperienza maschile è parte dello scambio reciproco, cosa che accade sempre più raramente con una coetanea, specie con quelle che non fanno altro che metterti in discussione imponendoti la loro visione del mondo (abitudine affatto rara).
Una coetanea può avere la frustrante capacità di farti sentire vecchio (riflettendo su di te la sua paura di invecchiare) e immaturo (portando a galla tutte le frustrazioni che lei ha accumulato) trattandoti (capita) come tratterebbe un altro figlio.
Questo con una più giovane non accade.
Lei mette sul piatto le sue necessità, il suo bisogno di confrontarsi con una persona finalmente più matura intellettualmente e psicologicamente di lei, lasciando da parte i coetanei verso i quali non è attratta proprio in virtù della scarsa stima che nutre verso la maggior parte di loro. 
Stima e autostima fungono da detonatori.
Poi certo, se si incontra la cinquantenne che ti tratta alla pari e non da mamma ed è pure attraente, la 30enne magari non la vedi più.
Una donna esperta e intelligente ha molto fascino.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’età del consenso è 14 con chi non ha più di 4 anni in più.


Ah, beh, discorso diverso allora...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' una questione di ruoli e di stima reciproca, che nelle coppie sbilanciate per età si autoalimenta.
> Una donna giovane può farti sentire importante, più uomo nella declinazione classica del termine.
> Un punto di riferimento in cui l'esperienza maschile è parte dello scambio reciproco, cosa che accade sempre più raramente con una coetanea, specie con quelle che non fanno altro che metterti in discussione imponendoti la loro visione del mondo (abitudine affatto rara).
> Una coetanea può avere la frustrante capacità di farti sentire vecchio (riflettendo su di te la sua paura di invecchiare) e immaturo (portando a galla tutte le frustrazioni che lei ha accumulato) trattandoti (capita) come tratterebbe un altro figlio.
> ...


Dipende.
Può essere il contrario.
Se ti relazioni con una che non ha idea chi siano (per dire) gli Europe magari ti senti una mummia.


[video=youtube;MnqYwcuIjPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnqYwcuIjPM[/video]


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Può essere il contrario.
> Se ti relazioni con una che non ha idea chi siano (per dire) gli Europe magari ti senti una mummia.
> 
> ...


Uhm. No.
Tu conosci Glen Hansard?
O i Kaleo? Michael Kiwanuka? Paolo Nutini?
O Marrakash? I Club Dogo?
Ci sono sempre tanti altri argomenti di conversazione...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm. No.
> Tu conosci Glen Hansard?
> O i Kaleo? Michael Kiwanuka? Paolo Nutini?
> O Marrakash? I Club Dogo?
> Ci sono sempre tanti altri argomenti di conversazione...


Quasi tutti.
Non parlavo di gusti di nicchia, ma di cose che si dà per scontato che siano patrimonio comune.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi tutti.
> Non parlavo di gusti di nicchia, ma di cose che si dà per scontato che siano patrimonio comune.


D'altra parte Ulisse rifiutò l'immortalità per vivere, invecchiare e morire con la sua generazione.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi tutti.
> Non parlavo di gusti di nicchia, ma di cose che si dà per scontato che siano patrimonio comune.


Ma in nessuna coppia questo accade.
Manco con mia moglie, che è mia coetanea.
Anzi...
A lei per esempio gli Europe piacciono.
A me no, li trovo insopportabili.
Non è su queste cose che si valuta lo stare bene insieme.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm. No.
> Tu conosci Glen Hansard?
> O i Kaleo? Michael Kiwanuka? Paolo Nutini?
> O Marrakash? I Club Dogo?
> Ci sono sempre tanti altri argomenti di conversazione...


Grazie a Dio non ne conosco nessuno.
I miei figli si.
Poveretti, che musica di merda :-D


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Grazie a Dio non ne conosco nessuno.*
> I miei figli si.
> Poveretti, che *musica di merda *:-D


Se non ne conosci nessuno perché giudichi?
(io ascolto di tutto, dalla musica anni 40 a quella attuale. Dalla musica lirica a quella leggera. Non mi sento di definire di merda alcun genere né aggrapparmi alla mia generazione per valutare i tempi attuali.)


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma in nessuna coppia questo accade.
> Manco con mia moglie, che è mia coetanea.
> Anzi...
> A lei per esempio gli Europe piacciono.
> ...


Non fare finta di non capire.
Gli Europe sono un esempio di qualcosa che per una generazione, piacciano o facciano cagare, è patrimonio comune.
È il patrimonio comune culturale, molto ampio, su cui si basa lo scambio anche a livello individuale.
E di questo fa parte sapere cosa è stato Mani pulite (altro esempio) indipendentemente dal significato storico, culturale e politico che dai all’evento.
Tutti gli scambi si basano su un implicito culturale condiviso.
Altrumenti lo scambio è schiacciato sul presente o diventa un rapporto di adulto che spiega al giovane. Ed è normale che, dopo un po’, il giovane si scocci di sentirsi sempre quello che deve tenere conto di un passato di cui non percepisce l’influenza sul suo presente.
Non puoi negare questo solo se favoleggi di avere una relazione con una trentenne quando tu stessi hai partecipato a un thread in cui ti mostravi inorridito della ignoranza storica, di tempi lontani e vicini, dei giovani universitari. 
È ovvio che se si va qualche volta a cena o a scopare questi aspetti siano irrilevanti, ma in una relazione pesano.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se non ne conosci nessuno perché giudichi?
> (io ascolto di tutto, dalla musica anni 40 a quella attuale. Dalla musica lirica a quella leggera. Non mi sento di definire di merda alcun genere né aggrapparmi alla mia generazione per valutare i tempi attuali.)


Grazie, mi è bastato qualche brano ...
Io mi aggrappo, eccome


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> D'altra parte Ulisse rifiutò l'immortalità per vivere, invecchiare e morire con la sua generazione.


Infatti.
E non è solo far parte della stessa generazione, ma anche della stessa generazione che ha fatto determinate esperienze.
Dopo aver frequentato persone diverse per età ed esperienze, è addirittura esaltante trovare chi ha gli stessi riferimenti e con il quale potersi capire al volo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

Penso a [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] se una che gli interessa gli chiedesse chi è il tizio del suo avatar :facepalm::mexican:


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fare finta di non capire.
> Gli Europe sono un esempio di qualcosa che per una generazione, piacciano o facciano cagare, è patrimonio comune.
> È il patrimonio comune culturale, molto ampio, su cui si basa lo scambio anche a livello individuale.
> E di questo fa parte sapere cosa è stato Mani pulite (altro esempio) indipendentemente dal significato storico, culturale e politico che dai all’evento.
> ...


Ma anche no. Si possono condividere tantissime altre cose senza necessariamente rivolgersi alla cronaca del passato, che comunque non è neppure argomento d'interesse per i miei coetanei, che si scocciano a loro volta di approfondire l'argomento.
Si vive e ci si rapporta quasi sempre solo al presente.
E comunque De Andrè e tutto il cantautorato lo conoscono la maggior parte dei 30enni, come io conosco Fred Buscaglione, i Dik Dik, gli Area e i Beatles che sono antecedenti alla mia generazione. Non ci sono abissi culturali così insormontabili, basta avere voglia di colmarli, se si sente la necessità, o di accettarli, se non si vuole.
E' solo questione di curiosità e di affinità, che può non esserci a 30 come a 50 anni.
Quando c'è, è comunque formidabile.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso a @_spleen_ se una che gli interessa gli chiedesse chi è il tizio del suo avatar :facepalm::mexican:


Ma davvero è così importante?
Tanto da superare la "persona"?
Allora come possiamo pensare di relazionare con uno straniero?
Eppure molti ci riescono.
Anche mia zia è stata sposata con un fiammingo per tutta la (sua) vita.
Parlavano pure due lingue diverse.
Eppure non dubito lo abbia saputo amare.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no. Si possono condividere tantissime altre cose senza necessariamente rivolgersi alla cronaca del passato, che comunque non è neppure argomento d'interesse per i miei coetanei, che si scocciano a loro volta di approfondire l'argomento.
> Si vive e ci si rapporta quasi sempre solo al presente.
> E comunque De Andrè e tutto il cantautorato lo conoscono la maggior parte dei 30enni, come io conosco Fred Buscaglione, i Dik Dik, gli Area e i Beatles che sono antecedenti alla mia generazione. Non ci sono abissi culturali così insormontabili, basta avere voglia di colmarli, se si sente la necessità, o di accettarli, se non si vuole.
> E' solo questione di curiosità e di affinità, che può non esserci a 30 come a 50 anni.
> Quando c'è, è comunque formidabile.





danny ha detto:


> Ma davvero è così importante?
> Tanto da superare la "persona"?
> Allora come possiamo pensare di relazionare con uno straniero?
> Eppure molti ci riescono.
> ...


quoto
Anche io mi stavo domandando se davvero può essere o diventare un problema


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> quoto
> Anche io mi stavo domandando se davvero può essere o diventare un problema


Per me no.
Anzi, funziona da stimolo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma davvero è così importante?
> Tanto da superare la "persona"?
> Allora come possiamo pensare di relazionare con uno straniero?
> Eppure molti ci riescono.
> ...


Ma la persona chi è? Cosa forma la persona? Il suo personale passato storico è ininfluente?
Oh per te va benissimo che ti voglia rapportare a una figlia e se va bene a lei, buon per voi.
Per me è impensabile.
Però è forse una cosa legata a cosa crea attrazione e desiderio.
E per me il desiderio nasce da una consonanza.
È pieno di persone che sputano sulla propria generazione e inseguono ogni novità.
Io amo la mia.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la persona chi è? Cosa forma la persona? Il suo personale passato storico è ininfluente?
> Oh per te va benissimo che ti voglia rapportare a una figlia e se va bene a lei, buon per voi.
> Per me è impensabile.
> Però è forse una cosa legata a cosa crea attrazione e desiderio.
> ...


A me della mia generazione non frega niente. E' una categoria come tante altre.
A me interessa l'individuo e come si rapporta con me.
Mi rendo conto che non si può essere felici in una coppia se non vi è reciproca stima: non amo relazionarmi con una donna immatura che cerchi in me accoglienza paterna, né con una donna che tratti me come un figlio.
La richiesta è di una relazione alla pari, in cui entrambi si dimostri di essere capaci di portare qualcosa del vissuto personale senza imporlo sull'altro.
L'età in questa ricerca di equilibrio è marginale rispetto ad altri parametri.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la persona chi è? Cosa forma la persona? Il suo personale passato storico è ininfluente?
> Oh per te va benissimo che ti voglia rapportare a una figlia e se va bene a lei, buon per voi.
> Per me è impensabile.
> Però è forse una cosa legata a cosa crea attrazione e desiderio.
> ...


Ma il suo passato non è ininfluente ma non mi cambia nulla se non l'ho conosciuto
Esattamente come se ha passioni diverse non è un problema se ci sono altre passioni che ci legano
Non è che dobbiamo vivere in simbiosi o per forza affrontare temi che conosco solo io o solo lui
Può essere anche divertente stimolante e interessante conoscere attraverso l'altro


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me della mia generazione non frega niente. E' una categoria come tante altre.
> A me interessa l'individuo e come si rapporta con me.
> Mi rendo conto che non si può essere felici in una coppia se non vi è reciproca stima: non amo relazionarmi con una donna immatura che cerchi in me accoglienza paterna, né con una donna che tratti me come un figlio.
> La richiesta è di una relazione alla pari, in cui entrambi si dimostri di essere capaci di portare qualcosa del vissuto personale senza imporlo sull'altro.
> L'età in questa ricerca di equilibrio è marginale rispetto ad altri parametri.


troppi quote oggi tra me e te
E ti ho dato anche un verde


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il suo passato non è ininfluente ma non mi cambia nulla se non l'ho conosciuto
> Esattamente come se ha passioni diverse non è un problema se ci sono altre passioni che ci legano
> Non è che dobbiamo vivere in simbiosi o per forza affrontare temi che conosco solo io o solo lui
> *Può essere anche divertente stimolante e interessante conoscere attraverso l'altro*


Assolutamente sì!


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me della mia generazione non frega niente. E' una categoria come tante altre.
> A me interessa l'individuo e come si rapporta con me.
> Mi rendo conto che non si può essere felici in una coppia se non vi è reciproca stima: non amo relazionarmi con una donna immatura che cerchi in me accoglienza paterna, né con una donna che tratti me come un figlio.
> La richiesta è di una relazione alla pari, in cui entrambi si dimostri di essere capaci di portare qualcosa del vissuto personale senza imporlo sull'altro.
> L'età in questa ricerca di equilibrio è marginale rispetto ad altri parametri.


 io so già che uno giovane lo tratterei come un figlio, per questo lo escludo. Anche se fosse molto maturo, sarebbe un mio limite


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso a @_spleen_ se una che gli interessa gli chiedesse chi è il tizio del suo avatar :facepalm::mexican:/QUOTE]  Il tizio del mio avatar sono io naturalmente ...... che ti credi?  :ar: Non ho seguito tutto il discorso comunque per quello che mi riguarda non provo attrazione ad esempio per le ventenni amiche di mia figlia,  pur essendo che ne ammiro alcune per la loro fresca bellezza. Conversandoci mi rendo conto che ho la tendenza a pormi come un padre... Le donne che mi piacciono sono tutte mature, e sono decisamente selettivo, estremamente selettivo. Alla larga dalle cagacazzi che un po alla volta diventano solo patetiche, tanto per dire......


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Il tizio del mio avatar sono io naturalmente ...... che ti credi?   Non ho seguito tutto il discorso comunque per quello che mi riguarda non provo attrazione ad esempio per le ventenni amiche di mia figlia,  pur essendo che ne ammiro alcune per la loro fresca bellezza. Conversandoci mi rendo conto che ho la tendenza a pormi come un padre... Le donne che mi piacciono sono tutte mature, e sono decisamente selettivo, estremamente selettivo. Alla larga dalle cagacazzi che un po alla volta diventano solo patetiche, tanto per dire......


Pensavo fosse il divin codino


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Penso a @_spleen_ se una che gli interessa gli chiedesse chi è il tizio del suo avatar :facepalm::mexican:
> ...


Per restare nel tono umoristico, letto quanto scrivi nelle ultime righe, il tuo nick Spleen assume una connotazione curiosa. Non ho spirito critico negativo credimi, ma mi domando un Byron o uno Shelley cosa penserebbero leggendoti... Scusa ma l'occasione era troppo ghiotta :up:


----------



## spleen (29 Marzo 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per restare nel tono umoristico, letto quanto scrivi nelle ultime righe, il tuo nick Spleen assume una connotazione curiosa. Non ho spirito critico negativo credimi, ma mi domando un Byron o uno Shelley cosa penserebbero leggendoti... Scusa ma l'occasione era troppo ghiotta :up:


  Ma anche Baudelaire...... e  (per restare sul tono umoristico) cose dette da un avatar galliforme..... ghiottissima!


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2018)

Voi domenica andreste a vedere la
Partita del proprio fratello o a veder lui?


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Voi domenica andreste a vedere la Partita del proprio fratello o a veder lui?


  Al mare. Domenica andrei al mare, da sola.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Voi domenica andreste a vedere la
> Partita del proprio fratello o a veder lui?


Dipende da cos'è questa partita. Se è una cosa davvero importante, direi no, mi dispiace, non posso.
Se fosse una cosa ordinaria, allora andrei da lui.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Voi domenica andreste a vedere la
> Partita del proprio fratello o a veder lui?


Vorrei tanto che tu non fossi vera!

:sbatti:


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto che tu non fossi vera!
> 
> :sbatti:


Forse ti renderà felice sapere che ho deciso di non andare da lui e correre ai suoi comodi quando sicuramente lui non rinuncerebbe mai a nulla per vedere me


----------



## Serafina (12 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E non è solo far parte della stessa generazione, ma anche della stessa generazione che ha fatto determinate esperienze.
> Dopo aver frequentato persone diverse per età ed esperienze, è addirittura esaltante trovare chi ha gli stessi riferimenti e con il quale potersi capire al volo.


Brunetta quoto su tutta la linea. Ho avuto relazioni, anche stabili, con fanciulli poco più che maggiorenni, mi sono trascinata in relazioni con uomini vent'anni più grandi, ma l'entusiasmo di rivedere una puntata di Mork e Mindy in compagnia, condividendo il testo, il contesto e l'ipertesto non ha prezzo. 
Tra vent'anni avrò cambiato idea, ma confido nei progressi della farmacologia.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Forse ti renderà felice sapere che ho deciso di non andare da lui e correre ai suoi comodi quando sicuramente lui non rinuncerebbe mai a nulla per vedere me


:up:
:cincin:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2018)

Serafina ha detto:


> Brunetta quoto su tutta la linea. Ho avuto relazioni, anche stabili, con fanciulli poco più che maggiorenni, mi sono trascinata in relazioni con uomini vent'anni più grandi, ma l'entusiasmo di rivedere una puntata di Mork e Mindy in compagnia, condividendo il testo, il contesto e l'ipertesto non ha prezzo.
> Tra vent'anni avrò cambiato idea, ma confido nei progressi della farmacologia.


Diciamo anche che oltre alle gambe c’è di più...ops esiste anche un contesto storico-culturale importante.
Poi si dice che è difficile capire i figli perché sono di un’altra generazione...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Voi domenica andreste a vedere la
> Partita del proprio fratello o a veder lui?


Fratello senza alcun dubbio


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2018)

Alla fine non mi chiede mai come sto ... niente. Quando torna crede di avere tutto ai suoi comodi, lui sicuramente non avrebbe mai cancellato un impegno per me, forse anni fa sarei corsa da lui, ora mi sono stancata, tanto ci guadagnerei solo una scopata e lui che pensa solo che quando vuole ci sono.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Alla fine non mi chiede mai come sto ... niente. Quando torna crede di avere tutto ai suoi comodi, lui sicuramente non avrebbe mai cancellato un impegno per me, forse anni fa sarei corsa da lui, ora mi sono stancata, tanto ci guadagnerei solo una scopata e lui che pensa solo che quando vuole ci sono.


[video]https://goo.gl/images/gpNhN4[/video]


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Alla fine non mi chiede mai come sto ... niente. Quando torna crede di avere tutto ai suoi comodi, lui sicuramente non avrebbe mai cancellato un impegno per me, forse anni fa sarei corsa da lui, ora mi sono stancata, tanto ci guadagnerei solo una scopata e lui che pensa solo che quando vuole ci sono.


Ma tu che dici?
Ah! Benedetta gioventù


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma tu che dici?
> Ah! Benedetta gioventù


In che senso che dico?


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video]https://goo.gl/images/gpNhN4[/video]


Ho un amico di Roma lo conosco da anni e quando ci vediamo facciamo sesso e sempre protetto, andiamo a concerti insieme etc. 
Mi scrive ogni giorno e si interessa se ho qualche problema. Mi bastano queste differenze per capire


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho un amico di Roma lo conosco da anni e quando ci vediamo facciamo sesso e sempre protetto, andiamo a concerti insieme etc.
> Mi scrive ogni giorno e si interessa se ho qualche problema. Mi bastano queste differenze per capire


Anche un trombamico deve essere almeno amico.


----------



## ladyred (12 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche un trombamico deve essere almeno amico.


Già


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho un amico di Roma lo conosco da anni e quando ci vediamo facciamo sesso e sempre protetto, andiamo a concerti insieme etc.
> Mi scrive ogni giorno e si interessa se ho qualche problema. Mi bastano queste differenze per capire


e che hai capito?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche un trombamico deve essere almeno amico.


 dovrebbe


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

Serafina ha detto:


> Brunetta quoto su tutta la linea. Ho avuto relazioni, anche stabili, con fanciulli poco più che maggiorenni, mi sono trascinata in relazioni con uomini vent'anni più grandi, ma l'entusiasmo di rivedere una puntata di Mork e Mindy in compagnia, condividendo il testo, il contesto e l'ipertesto non ha prezzo.
> Tra vent'anni avrò cambiato idea, ma confido nei progressi della farmacologia.


Sarà che la nostalgia non mi appartiene, ma non sono molto attirato da questo tipo di condivisione.
In ogni caso è illusoria. Anche tra chi è coetaneo ci sono profonde differenze. Non eravamo tutti uguali quando eravamo ragazzi...
C'era chi ascoltava i CCCP, chi i Mau Mau, chi i Disciplinatha, i Sister of Mercy o i Bahuas e chi Claudio Baglioni.
Per dire, ragionavo l'altro giorno con una mia amica 30enne su quante cose abbiamo in comune.
Cosa che non mi capita con altre coetanee.
Non lo trovo affatto strano.
L'età è solo una delle tante variabili per valutare l'affinita'. Se così non fosse sarebbe impossibile anche avere amicizie al di fuori della propria classe.
Personalmente ne ho di tutte le età.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che oltre alle gambe c’è di più...ops esiste anche un contesto storico-culturale importante.
> Poi si dice che è difficile capire i figli perché sono di un’altra generazione...


Le più belle gambe tra le donne che conosco appartengono a una 52enne.
E se devo guardare solo al fisico, mia moglie sembra una ragazzina.
Non sempre chi è più giovane è necessariamente piu' bello. 
Infatti non è la bellezza il parametro essenziale.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le più belle gambe tra le donne che conosco appartengono a una 52enne.
> E se devo guardare solo al fisico, mia moglie sembra una ragazzina.
> Non sempre chi è più giovane è necessariamente piu' bello.
> Infatti non è la bellezza il parametro essenziale.


Veramente era una citazione...d’epoca. La bellezza fisica non mi interessa, ognuno ha i suoi gusti.
Certamente non ho consonanza di pensieri e vissuto con un coetaneo che ha sempre fatto il pastore in un’altra regione.
L’età è uno degli elementi che fanno trovare consonanza con una persona, insieme a gusti e condivisione di interessi. Però è a mio avviso un elemento importante per tutti. Per me importantissimo.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente era una citazione...d’epoca. .


Ricordo. Jo Squillo e Sabrina Salerno.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Certamente non ho consonanza di pensieri e vissuto con un coetaneo che ha sempre fatto il pastore in un’altra regione.*


Ma io neppure con le mie compagne del liceo.
Non mi piacevano all'epoca, continuano a non attrarmi adesso.
Hai presente il film Manhattan?
Lui prima sta con una 17enne, poi viene attratto dall'intellettuale coetanea che si cela dietro una maschera dialettica, poi ritorna in preda al rimpianto dalla giovanissima, constatando, alla fine, che non vi è alcuna persona che sappia essere totalmente appagante se non si è capaci di condivisione, escludendo quindi la necessità - che lui protagonista aveva  inizialmente - di trovare, nell'altro, un semplice riflesso del proprio io.


----------



## ladyred (13 Aprile 2018)

Gli ho detto che non ci sono! Mi ha detto se potevo saltare il lavoro lunedì mattina per lui ... poi scomparso come sempre


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che non ci sono! Mi ha detto se potevo saltare il lavoro lunedì mattina per lui ... poi scomparso come sempre


E mo che fai?
Salti mezza giornata [emoji33]
Part-Time..
Senza contratto a nero??


----------



## ladyred (13 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E mo che fai?
> Salti mezza giornata [emoji33]
> Part-Time..
> Senza contratto a nero??


Ahahha ma secondo te? Ho pure un corso lunedì mattina


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ahahha ma secondo te? Ho pure un corso lunedì mattina


Stacanovista


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io neppure con le mie compagne del liceo.
> Non mi piacevano all'epoca, continuano a non attrarmi adesso.
> Hai presente il film Manhattan?
> Lui prima sta con una 17enne, poi viene attratto dall'intellettuale coetanea che si cela dietro una maschera dialettica, poi ritorna in preda al rimpianto dalla giovanissima, constatando, alla fine, che non vi è alcuna persona che sappia essere totalmente appagante se non si è capaci di condivisione, escludendo quindi la necessità - che lui protagonista aveva  inizialmente - di trovare, nell'altro, un semplice riflesso del proprio io.


Essendo Allen sempre autobiografico...eviterei di citare uno che si è sposato la figliastra.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ahahha ma secondo te? Ho pure un corso lunedì mattina


Ahhhh, ecco: gli hai detto che non potevi saltare il lavoro e...ciao, sparito.
La vostra è la telenovela erotica più noiosa che io conosca. 
Siamo qui, tutti tesi per sapere se questa ruvida penetrazione anale c'è stata...e invece pubblicità!


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2018)

Secondo me questo tipo scopa male. Ma male. Ma male male male. Malissimissimo. 

Mi da l'idea di uno che fa sempre lo stesso giro, tipo sul bruco mela....


:condom:


----------



## robson (13 Aprile 2018)

[video=youtube_share;Dv2DrQuLinM]https://youtu.be/Dv2DrQuLinM[/video]





ladyred ha detto:


> Parlavo con un ragazzo 10 anni più grande di me da una settimana, siamo stati sempre amici su fb e ci eravamo visti una volta per amici in comune due anni fa, ma da 10 giorni parlavamo ogni giorno su whatsapp. Lui è di Salerno e io Milano, questa mattina ci siamo visti e abbiamo fatto sesso, io rispetto ad altre volte ero un po' piu meno disinibita però i suoi commenti durante il sesso sono stati positivi. oggi mi ha scritto due massaggi veloci e basta...ora io sto male, ma secondo voi non mi considererà più? cosa devo fare? perchè sbaglio sempre con gli uomini


----------



## ladyred (13 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Secondo me questo tipo scopa male. Ma male. Ma male male male. Malissimissimo.
> 
> Mi da l'idea di uno che fa sempre lo stesso giro, tipo sul bruco mela....
> 
> ...


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


>


----------



## ladyred (13 Aprile 2018)

Comunque sono convinta di aver fatto la scelta giusta


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque sono convinta di aver fatto la scelta giusta


Scegliere PER te....giusta o sbagliata che sia la scelta, ti da l'opportunità di essere padrona dei tuoi errori. 
Ed è, io penso, l'unica via per rimanerti fedele e imparare ogni volta qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## ladyred (14 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Scegliere PER te....giusta o sbagliata che sia la scelta, ti da l'opportunità di essere padrona dei tuoi errori.
> Ed è, io penso, l'unica via per rimanerti fedele e imparare ogni volta qualcosa di nuovo.


Certo, poi magari farò altre cazzate eh, però può anche fingere di interessarsi, insomma è quasi come se scopassi con uno che passa per strada ora per come si comporta


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Certo, poi magari farò altre cazzate eh, però può anche fingere di interessarsi, insomma è quasi come se scopassi con uno che passa per strada ora per come si comporta


tutti/e facciamo cazzate.   e seguitiamo a farne.   fa parte della natura umana.

a te è capitato uno che si comporta come se tu fossi una escort che non paga.    magari è su questo che dovresti riflettere e capire come mai sta cosa proprio a te.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutti/e facciamo cazzate.   e seguitiamo a farne.   fa parte della natura umana.
> 
> a te è capitato uno che si comporta come se tu fossi una escort che non paga.    magari è su questo che dovresti riflettere e capire come mai sta cosa proprio a te.


B.F,C. Tutto gratis chiamalo fesso


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le più belle gambe tra le donne che conosco appartengono a una 52enne.
> E se devo guardare solo al fisico, mia moglie sembra una ragazzina.
> Non sempre chi è più giovane è necessariamente piu' bello.
> Infatti non è la bellezza il parametro essenziale.


anche a me lo dicono, mi fa ancora piacere, però mi piace anche sentirmi apprezata anche per qualcosa di non fisico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Certo, poi magari farò altre cazzate eh, però può anche fingere di interessarsi, insomma è quasi come se scopassi con uno che passa per strada ora per come si comporta


perché dovrebbe far finta di interessarsi se tu rispondi in modo positivo a questo suo comportamento.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché dovrebbe far finta di interessarsi se tu rispondi in modo positivo a questo suo comportamento.


Non è che risponde sempre positivo. Passa il tempo si affievolisce il comportamento e cresce il desiderio.


----------



## ipazia (17 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Certo, poi magari farò altre cazzate eh, *però può anche* fingere di interessarsi, insomma è quasi come se scopassi con uno che passa per strada ora per come si comporta


Beh..ma sarà ben lui a decidere cosa ha voglia e cosa può o non può fare. Ti sembra? 

Ci mancherebbe pure che debba fare qualcosa perchè lo vuoi tu. 

Chi sei tu, di così speciale, da pensare di poter dirigere l'altro? i desideri poi. :facepalm:

Se questo offre, non è lui ad avere il problema. 
Sei tu che lo crei a te stessa volendo cose che lui non offre. 

Voglio dire, ti comporti come se fossi in una pescheria di lago e rompessi il cazzo perchè non tengono pesce di mare. 

Se è una pescheria di lago, tengono pesce di lago. 
Sei tu che hai sbagliato posto. Non è la pescheria ad essere sbagliata.


----------



## ladyred (21 Aprile 2018)

dovevamo vederci il mese prossimo ad un concerto, a cui io tenevo molto, ma lui partirà per NY me l'ha detto facile...e niente io qualche sera ancora ci penso e mi manca ma niente di che


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> dovevamo vederci il mese prossimo ad un concerto, a cui io tenevo molto, ma lui partirà per NY me l'ha detto facile...e niente io qualche sera ancora ci penso e mi manca ma niente di che


ci pensi troppo. Devi trovare un'alternativa, non puoi pensare di aspettare quando lui avrà voglia essere disponibile. L'hai presa troppo seriamente questa situazione , la vivi come se fosse  una relazione vera.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci pensi troppo. Devi trovare un'alternativa, non puoi pensare di aspettare quando lui avrà voglia essere disponibile. L'hai presa troppo seriamente questa situazione , la vivi come se fosse  una relazione vera.


Possiamo sponsorizzare [MENTION=7494]Tonythai[/MENTION]


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Possiamo sponsorizzare [MENTION=7494]Tonythai[/MENTION]


 pure!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci pensi troppo. Devi trovare un'alternativa, non puoi pensare di aspettare quando lui avrà voglia essere disponibile. L'hai presa troppo seriamente questa situazione , la vivi come se fosse  una relazione vera.


In sintesi: Non puoi pensare di fare Madonna se sei Concettina.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Aprile 2018)

È innamorata cotta...


----------



## ladyred (9 Giugno 2018)

10 giorni fa ci sono ricascata


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> 10 giorni fa ci sono ricascata


Noooooo 
:facepalm:

Però, checché tu abbia affermato in precedenza, non si tratta di sesso, ma di una gratificazione che trovi in questo uomo che conferma parti insicure di te, nonostante il suo comportamento trascurante.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2018)

Anzi penso che sia proprio il comportamento trascurante e ambiguo che ti lega a lui.
Come se tu cercassi una conferma e insieme una smentita di quella modalità abusante.


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> 10 giorni fa ci sono ricascata


ma almeno avete trombato?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Giugno 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> 10 giorni fa ci sono ricascata





perplesso ha detto:


> ma almeno avete trombato?


Infatti, qualche dettaglio, dai...


----------



## ladyred (22 Giugno 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma almeno avete trombato?


eh si, intendevo quello


----------



## ladyred (22 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anzi penso che sia proprio il comportamento trascurante e ambiguo che ti lega a lui.
> Come se tu cercassi una conferma e insieme una smentita di quella modalità abusante.


dopo che ci siamo visti infatti è scomparso come sempre


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> eh si, intendevo quello


  ah pensavo chissà che


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Giugno 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> dopo che ci siamo visti infatti è scomparso come sempre


Ma avete fatto l'anale?


----------



## ladyred (23 Giugno 2018)

avevamo solo un'ora


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> avevamo solo un'ora


e manco ti paga


----------



## Cuore2018 (23 Giugno 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma avete fatto l'anale?





ladyred ha detto:


> avevamo solo un'ora


Perché, per l'anale un'ora non basta?


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Perché, per l'anale un'ora non basta?


Fatto bene no


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2018)

Sono praticamente sette mesi che aspettiamo ansiosamente la notizia della sodomizzazione avvenuta.
Nulla


----------



## patroclo (24 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fatto bene no


....cioè?


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fatto bene no


Ma non è vero, per me è esattamente il contrario :santarellina:


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....cioè?





Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Ma non è vero, per me è esattamente il contrario :santarellina:


Spiacemi. Moltissimo. Sono un fan delle distruzioni progressive continuative e vessatorie dei culi altrui. Con contestuale ricerca del punto G passando da dietro. Ma non entrerò nel merito. Questo modo triviale e borgataro d'intendere la Nobile arte della sodomia era terreno di cazzeggio di gente di infimo livello sociale Per fortuna epurata da questo posto. 
Pertanto mi trincererò nel mio aristocratico riserbo, che ci sono forum apposta per gli appassionati del genere


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacemi. Moltissimo. Sono un fan delle distruzioni progressive continuative e vessatorie dei culi altrui. *Con contestuale ricerca del punto G passando da dietro*. Ma non entrerò nel merito. Questo modo triviale e borgataro d'intendere la Nobile arte della sodomia era terreno di cazzeggio di gente di infimo livello sociale Per fortuna epurata da questo posto.
> Pertanto mi trincererò nel mio aristocratico riserbo, che ci sono forum apposta per gli appassionati del genere


:scared:


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> :scared:


----------



## Moni (26 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacemi. Moltissimo. Sono un fan delle distruzioni progressive continuative e vessatorie dei culi altrui. Con contestuale ricerca del punto G passando da dietro. Ma non entrerò nel merito. Questo modo triviale e borgataro d'intendere la Nobile arte della sodomia era terreno di cazzeggio di gente di infimo livello sociale Per fortuna epurata da questo posto.
> Pertanto mi trincererò nel mio aristocratico riserbo, che ci sono forum apposta per gli appassionati del genere


Ma sta ricerca quanto dura ?
Paura ....


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma sta ricerca quanto dura ?
> Paura ....


 Poco. Se una non è predisposta più di un tot non ci si investe.


----------



## MariLea (26 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacemi. Moltissimo. Sono un fan delle distruzioni progressive continuative e vessatorie dei culi altrui. Con contestuale ricerca del punto G passando da dietro. Ma non entrerò nel merito. Questo modo triviale e borgataro d'intendere la Nobile arte della sodomia era terreno di cazzeggio di gente di infimo livello sociale Per fortuna epurata da questo posto.
> Pertanto mi trincererò nel mio aristocratico riserbo, che ci sono forum apposta per gli appassionati del genere


:quoto: con furore
per me cambia solo il punto, 
non di vista ma di ricerca,
il punto L


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Giugno 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> :quoto: con furore
> per me cambia solo il punto,
> non di vista ma di ricerca,
> il punto L


L come Lea?


----------



## MariLea (26 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L come Lea?


no, purtroppo qualcuno l'ha trovato prima di Lea 
che sia un'omonima?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Giugno 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> no, purtroppo qualcuno l'ha trovato prima di Lea
> che sia un'omonima?


Sicuro :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacemi. Moltissimo. Sono un fan delle distruzioni progressive continuative e vessatorie dei culi altrui. Con contestuale ricerca del punto G passando da dietro. Ma non entrerò nel merito. Questo modo triviale e borgataro d'intendere la Nobile arte della sodomia era terreno di cazzeggio di gente di infimo livello sociale Per fortuna epurata da questo posto.
> Pertanto mi trincererò nel mio aristocratico riserbo, che ci sono forum apposta per gli appassionati del genere


Io in questa nobile arte sono un disastro, ho paura di procurare dolore. Inoltre, nelle poche volte che ho provato, ho avvertito uno sgradevole senso di schiacciamento frontale sul glande.


----------



## Giovanni1981 (19 Luglio 2018)

ladyred ha detto:


> Parlavo con un ragazzo 10 anni più grande di me da una settimana, siamo stati sempre amici su fb e ci eravamo visti una volta per amici in comune due anni fa, ma da 10 giorni parlavamo ogni giorno su whatsapp. Lui è di Salerno e io Milano, questa mattina ci siamo visti e abbiamo fatto sesso, io rispetto ad altre volte ero un po' piu meno disinibita però i suoi commenti durante il sesso sono stati positivi. oggi mi ha scritto due massaggi veloci e basta...ora io sto male, ma secondo voi non mi considererà più? cosa devo fare? perchè sbaglio sempre con gli uomini



Non penso tu abbia sbagliato... in quel fugace momento penso fossi al top... Le avventure sono così del resto... sono fugaci picchi di piacere... non c'è motivo di ricredersi a posteriori...
Succedessero mai a me ste cose uffi


----------



## ladyred (5 Gennaio 2019)

pensate che è passata tutta l'estate e non ci siamo più sentiti, solo qualche messaggio su instagram... poi un mese fa è tornato a scrivermi e io che pensavo non mi importasse più niente sono subito caduta ai suoi piedi, abbiamo fatto un paio di videochiamate porno e forse ci vedremo a breve. vorrei andare avanti con la mia vita e trovare qualcuno di diverso ma nessuno mi interessa come lui per ora, forse perchè so che non sarebbe nulla di serio e sarei sempre libera


----------



## Darietto (5 Gennaio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> pensate che è passata tutta l'estate e non ci siamo più sentiti, solo qualche messaggio su instagram... poi un mese fa è tornato a scrivermi e io che pensavo non mi importasse più niente sono subito caduta ai suoi piedi, abbiamo fatto un paio di videochiamate porno e forse ci vedremo a breve. vorrei andare avanti con la mia vita e trovare qualcuno di diverso ma nessuno mi interessa come lui per ora, *forse perchè so che non sarebbe nulla di serio e sarei sempre libera*


Se così fosse non ci staresti male. La tua frase in neretto secondo me è un po' il tuo antidolorifico, il tuo anestetico. Soprattutto perché prima scrivi "*sono subito caduta ai suoi piedi" "nessuno mi interessa come lui*".


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> pensate che è passata tutta l'estate e non ci siamo più sentiti, solo qualche messaggio su instagram... poi un mese fa è tornato a scrivermi e io che pensavo non mi importasse più niente sono subito caduta ai suoi piedi, abbiamo fatto un paio di videochiamate porno e forse ci vedremo a breve. vorrei andare avanti con la mia vita e trovare qualcuno di diverso ma nessuno mi interessa come lui per ora, forse perchè so che non sarebbe nulla di serio e sarei sempre libera


Dai tempo al tempo, e riempi le tue solitudini come meglio credi.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> pensate che è passata tutta l'estate e non ci siamo più sentiti, solo qualche messaggio su instagram... poi un mese fa è tornato a scrivermi e io che pensavo non mi importasse più niente sono subito caduta ai suoi piedi, abbiamo fatto un paio di videochiamate porno e forse ci vedremo a breve. vorrei andare avanti con la mia vita e trovare qualcuno di diverso ma nessuno mi interessa come lui per ora, forse perchè so che non sarebbe nulla di serio e sarei sempre libera


almeno fatti pagare, visto che seguiti a farti trattare da escort, fallo al 100%


----------



## spleen (5 Gennaio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> pensate che è passata tutta l'estate e non ci siamo più sentiti, solo qualche messaggio su instagram... poi un mese fa è tornato a scrivermi e io che pensavo non mi importasse più niente sono subito caduta ai suoi piedi, abbiamo fatto un paio di videochiamate porno e forse ci vedremo a breve. vorrei andare avanti con la mia vita e trovare qualcuno di diverso ma nessuno mi interessa come lui per ora, forse perchè so che non sarebbe nulla di serio e sarei sempre libera


Immagino che più che altro ti interessino le emozioni che lui ti provoca, non credo ti interessi lui in quanto persona, del resto non credo tu lo conosca poi molto. C'è qualcosa di autodistruttivo nelle tue parole, come se le decisioni che prendi fossero insane ma ineluttabili, riflettici a fondo su sta cosa.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> almeno fatti pagare, visto che seguiti a farti trattare da escort, fallo al 100%


Cazzate. Lei prende da questo rapporto tanto quanto lui. Il fatto che sia lui a dettare tempi e modalità non vuol dire che non ci sia uno scambio. Lei sta sublimando il suo bisogno di essere gestita.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2019)

non buttiamola troppo sullo psicologico.  a Ladyred semplicemente va bene così.   il motivo per cui non riesce ad ammetterlo sta nel fatto che spesso accettare la realtà è difficile e disturbante


----------



## ladyred (5 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> non buttiamola troppo sullo psicologico.  a Ladyred semplicemente va bene così.   il motivo per cui non riesce ad ammetterlo sta nel fatto che spesso accettare la realtà è difficile e disturbante


non riesco a capire perchè gli altri che mi chiedono di uscire non li considero molto avendo il pensiero su di quello.
ci sono diversi ragazzi che ci provano con me ma non capisco che ha di piu lui


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> non riesco a capire perchè gli altri che mi chiedono di uscire non li considero molto avendo il pensiero su di quello. ci sono diversi ragazzi che ci provano con me ma non capisco che ha di piu lui


  1-lui ti scopa da dio  2-se tu sei abituata ad averli tutti ai tuoi piedi, il fatto che questo qui ti faccia sentire non al centro del mondo, ti fa scattare un click in testa che noi uomini non potremo mai capire davvero fino in fondo, ma che è molto efficace.   infatti tu sei lì che pendi dalle sue labbra


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> non riesco a capire perchè gli altri che mi chiedono di uscire non li considero molto avendo il pensiero su di quello.
> ci sono diversi ragazzi che ci provano con me ma non capisco che ha di piu lui


Mah... considerando ogni caso un caso individuale direi che alla fine siamo nella norma standard, non importa chi ci corteggi ...conta chi ci piace, e per paradosso, fosse anche il peggiore cialtrone della terra, beh, ci piace...
La soluzione? Goditelo, prendi quel che viene e ... non contarci.  E' la quadratura di queste relazioni...  esistono i grandi pranzi, le delicatessen ed i dolci, capita di avere voglie alterne, specie quando le si considera una vera prelibatezza.
La cosa buona è che si cambia gusti in tempi abbastanza brevi, gli appetiti hanno una caratteristica, sono alterni e casuali, mai confonderli con la sana fame (esistenziale) che non ha capricci ma risponde ad una stabilità psicofisica...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> non riesco a capire perchè gli altri che mi chiedono di uscire non li considero molto avendo il pensiero su di quello.
> ci sono diversi ragazzi che ci provano con me ma non capisco che ha di piu lui


Ti eccita essere trattata di merda.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti eccita essere trattata di merda.


Tagliente e concisa.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> non riesco a capire perchè gli altri che mi chiedono di uscire non li considero molto avendo il pensiero su di quello.
> ci sono diversi ragazzi che ci provano con me ma non capisco che ha di piu lui


Scopa bene, e soprattutto ti lascia tempo per divinizzarlo tra una scopata e l'altra. Vuoi mettere con uno che ti chiede un rapporto canonico, e dopo una settimana va al cesso con la porta aperta?


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti eccita essere trattata di merda.


In effetti capita specie con le donne in carriera. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> In effetti capita specie con le donne in carriera.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Effetto _masculo che ti rimette a posto_?


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Effetto _masculo che ti rimette a posto_?


Effetto dato che sono stronza amo gli stronzi.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Effetto dato che sono stronza amo gli stronzi.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Mettici anche l'effetto sorpresa... è destabilizzante e incuriosente essere sfanculata, se si crede di avere un potere spalmabile e ce lo si ritrova in faccia a secchiate... è fatta.


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mettici anche l'effetto sorpresa... è destabilizzante e incuriosente essere sfanculata, se si crede di avere un potere spalmabile e ce lo si ritrova in faccia a secchiate... è fatta.


È un effetto che ho sperimentato alcune volte. Solo che non sono mai riuscito ad essere stronzo fino in fondo Evidentemente ho un cuore d'oro))))

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> È un effetto che ho sperimentato alcune volte. Solo che non sono mai riuscito ad essere stronzo fino in fondo Evidentemente ho un cuore d'oro))))
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


:angelo:


----------



## ladyred (25 Luglio 2019)

*Ragazzi*

Ciao ragazzi! Quando ho bisogno di consigli non so perché ma penso sempre a scrivere qui... non so se sto andando off topic... ma in questi giorni sono molto confusa e avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno diverso dai miei soliti amici che come vi avevo raccontato mi dicono sempre che devo “buttarmi” e vivere ogni cosa, mentre io spesso mi faccio prendere dall’ansia. 
Allora con il ragazzo di Napoli ci siamo visti qualche volta ancora. Lui però come sempre non si fa mai vivo, solo per vedersi... a me lui piace sempre ma non da strapparmi i capelli, cioè mi va bene così. 
Mi sono rivista con il mio ex che abita a Roma il mese scorso, siamo stati bene ma è finito lì. 

Ora quello che mi rende dubbiosa in questi giorni è un ragazzo di firenze. Mi aveva aggiunta su Facebook tipo 2 anni fa... e avevamo parlato per mesi su whatsapp, poi si era fidanzato e niente ognuno aveva fatto la sua vita. Ma non mi ero mai presa una vera e propria cotta per questo, non come per quello napoletano insomma. da quando è tornato single abbiamo iniziato a parlarci ancora, e lui ha bloccato un hotel per settimana prossima a Firenze per fare una notte insieme.... ecco a me questa cosa mi genera ansia, perche non L ho mai visto di persona e non so come potrò passare una giornata con lui. Insomma ho mille dubbi e stavo pensando di trovare una scusa entro domani e dirgli che non vado. Se fosse stata una persona con cui condivido molto o che mi prende come per esempio il napoletano, non sarei qua a scrivere, quindi credo che forse il problema è mio


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi! Quando ho bisogno di consigli non so perché ma penso sempre a scrivere qui... non so se sto andando off topic... ma in questi giorni sono molto confusa e avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno diverso dai miei soliti amici che come vi avevo raccontato mi dicono sempre che devo “buttarmi” e vivere ogni cosa, mentre io spesso mi faccio prendere dall’ansia.
> Allora con il ragazzo di Napoli ci siamo visti qualche volta ancora. Lui però come sempre non si fa mai vivo, solo per vedersi... a me lui piace sempre ma non da strapparmi i capelli, cioè mi va bene così.
> Mi sono rivista con il mio ex che abita a Roma il mese scorso, siamo stati bene ma è finito lì.
> 
> Ora quello che mi rende dubbiosa in questi giorni è un ragazzo di firenze. Mi aveva aggiunta su Facebook tipo 2 anni fa... e avevamo parlato per mesi su whatsapp, poi si era fidanzato e niente ognuno aveva fatto la sua vita. Ma non mi ero mai presa una vera e propria cotta per questo, non come per quello napoletano insomma. da quando è tornato single abbiamo iniziato a parlarci ancora, e lui ha bloccato un hotel per settimana prossima a Firenze per fare una notte insieme.... ecco a me questa cosa mi genera ansia, perche non L ho mai visto di persona e non so come potrò passare una giornata con lui. Insomma ho mille dubbi e stavo pensando di trovare una scusa entro domani e dirgli che non vado. Se fosse stata una persona con cui condivido molto o che mi prende come per esempio il napoletano, non sarei qua a scrivere, quindi credo che forse il problema è mio


Rovina famiglie


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi! Quando ho bisogno di consigli non so perché ma penso sempre a scrivere qui... non so se sto andando off topic... ma in questi giorni sono molto confusa e avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno diverso dai miei soliti amici che come vi avevo raccontato mi dicono sempre che devo “buttarmi” e vivere ogni cosa, mentre io spesso mi faccio prendere dall’ansia.
> Allora con il ragazzo di Napoli ci siamo visti qualche volta ancora. Lui però come sempre non si fa mai vivo, solo per vedersi... a me lui piace sempre ma non da strapparmi i capelli, cioè mi va bene così.
> Mi sono rivista con il mio ex che abita a Roma il mese scorso, siamo stati bene ma è finito lì.
> 
> Ora quello che mi rende dubbiosa in questi giorni è un ragazzo di firenze. Mi aveva aggiunta su Facebook tipo 2 anni fa... e avevamo parlato per mesi su whatsapp, poi si era fidanzato e niente ognuno aveva fatto la sua vita. Ma non mi ero mai presa una vera e propria cotta per questo, non come per quello napoletano insomma. da quando è tornato single abbiamo iniziato a parlarci ancora, e lui ha bloccato un hotel per settimana prossima a Firenze per fare una notte insieme.... ecco a me questa cosa mi genera ansia, perche non L ho mai visto di persona e non so come potrò passare una giornata con lui. Insomma ho mille dubbi e stavo pensando di trovare una scusa entro domani e dirgli che non vado. Se fosse stata una persona con cui condivido molto o che mi prende come per esempio il napoletano, non sarei qua a scrivere, quindi credo che forse il problema è mio


il problema è che non l'hai mai visto e quindi quando te lo troverai davanti c'è il rischio che non ti arrapi?


----------



## disincantata (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi! Quando ho bisogno di consigli non so perché ma penso sempre a scrivere qui... non so se sto andando off topic... ma in questi giorni sono molto confusa e avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno diverso dai miei soliti amici che come vi avevo raccontato mi dicono sempre che devo “buttarmi” e vivere ogni cosa, mentre io spesso mi faccio prendere dall’ansia.
> Allora con il ragazzo di Napoli ci siamo visti qualche volta ancora. Lui però come sempre non si fa mai vivo, solo per vedersi... a me lui piace sempre ma non da strapparmi i capelli, cioè mi va bene così.
> Mi sono rivista con il mio ex che abita a Roma il mese scorso, siamo stati bene ma è finito lì.
> 
> Ora quello che mi rende dubbiosa in questi giorni è un ragazzo di firenze. Mi aveva aggiunta su Facebook tipo 2 anni fa... e avevamo parlato per mesi su whatsapp, poi si era fidanzato e niente ognuno aveva fatto la sua vita. Ma non mi ero mai presa una vera e propria cotta per questo, non come per quello napoletano insomma. da quando è tornato single abbiamo iniziato a parlarci ancora, e lui ha bloccato un hotel per settimana prossima a Firenze per fare una notte insieme.... ecco a me questa cosa mi genera ansia, perche non L ho mai visto di persona e non so come potrò passare una giornata con lui. Insomma ho mille dubbi e stavo pensando di trovare una scusa entro domani e dirgli che non vado. Se fosse stata una persona con cui condivido molto o che mi prende come per esempio il napoletano, non sarei qua a scrivere, quindi credo che forse il problema è mio



Se e' tutto vero,  e' assurdo andare in un hotel con uno sconosciuto, oltre ai rischi.
Ho sempre in mente una ragazzina che si era fidata di un folle e la uccise proprio in un motel.  Credo dalle parti di Varese. 
Gia' si corrono rischi solo girando per strada.  
La logica, se proprio una  volesse  fidarsi di un estraneo, sarebbe trovarsi in un ristorante ed iniziare almeno a conoscersi per capire  se c'e' qualche  affinita' fisica.
In rete girano molti  maniaci.
Un  buon  libro no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi! Quando ho bisogno di consigli non so perché ma penso sempre a scrivere qui... non so se sto andando off topic... ma in questi giorni sono molto confusa e avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno diverso dai miei soliti amici che come vi avevo raccontato mi dicono sempre che devo “buttarmi” e vivere ogni cosa, mentre io spesso mi faccio prendere dall’ansia.
> Allora con il ragazzo di Napoli ci siamo visti qualche volta ancora. Lui però come sempre non si fa mai vivo, solo per vedersi... a me lui piace sempre ma non da strapparmi i capelli, cioè mi va bene così.
> Mi sono rivista con il mio ex che abita a Roma il mese scorso, siamo stati bene ma è finito lì.
> 
> Ora quello che mi rende dubbiosa in questi giorni è un ragazzo di firenze. Mi aveva aggiunta su Facebook tipo 2 anni fa... e avevamo parlato per mesi su whatsapp, poi si era fidanzato e niente ognuno aveva fatto la sua vita. Ma non mi ero mai presa una vera e propria cotta per questo, non come per quello napoletano insomma. da quando è tornato single abbiamo iniziato a parlarci ancora, e lui ha bloccato un hotel per settimana prossima a Firenze per fare una notte insieme.... ecco a me questa cosa mi genera ansia, perche non L ho mai visto di persona e non so come potrò passare una giornata con lui. Insomma ho mille dubbi e stavo pensando di trovare una scusa entro domani e dirgli che non vado. Se fosse stata una persona con cui condivido molto o che mi prende come per esempio il napoletano, non sarei qua a scrivere, quindi credo che forse il problema è mio


ma perchè ti infili in queste storie?
A parte che la foto sul profilo fb non è attendebile, potrebbe essere un cesso , un metro per un metro.
Invece trovarsi per una cena o una serata in un locale a Firenze, no?
Dicendo chiaramente che non sai se sei veramente attratta da lui.
Poi magari una prossima volta si decide se passare la notte insieme.
Ma uno che è tornato single da poco e ti cerca per una notte di sesso non mi pare prometta molto.
NOn capisco se vuoi trovare un ragazzo fisso o ti sta bene passare da un letto all'altro, senza offesa.
Più che altro "mi preoccupano" queste tue scelte.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ora quello che mi rende dubbiosa in questi giorni è un ragazzo di firenze. Mi aveva aggiunta su Facebook tipo 2 anni fa... e avevamo parlato per mesi su whatsapp, poi si era fidanzato e niente ognuno aveva fatto la sua vita. Ma non mi ero mai presa una vera e propria cotta per questo, non come per quello napoletano insomma. da quando è tornato single abbiamo iniziato a parlarci ancora, e lui ha bloccato un hotel per settimana prossima a Firenze per fare una notte insieme.... ecco a me questa cosa mi genera ansia, perche non L ho mai visto di persona e non so come potrò passare una giornata con lui. Insomma ho mille dubbi e stavo pensando di trovare una scusa entro domani e dirgli che non vado. Se fosse stata una persona con cui condivido molto o che mi prende come per esempio il napoletano, non sarei qua a scrivere, quindi credo che forse il problema è mio


Manca un passaggio tra "da quando è tornato single abbiamo iniziato a parlarci ancora" e l'hotel prenotato per una notte.
Fa pensare che il contenuto del vostro parlare sia già stato indirizzato ad un certo tipo di comunicazione.


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Manca un passaggio tra "da quando è tornato single abbiamo iniziato a parlarci ancora" e l'hotel prenotato per una notte.
> Fa pensare che il contenuto del vostro parlare sia già stato indirizzato ad un certo tipo di comunicazione.



Infatti è tornato a cercarmi da quando la tipa lo ha lasciato. Comunque ho riflettuto un po’ e questa mattina gli ho detto che non potrò andarci. Il fatto è che per esempio con quello di cui vi parlavo di Napoli era successa quasi la stessa cosa la prima volta che ci siamo visti però lui mi piaceva veramente tanto  e poi era nel mio paese


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma perchè ti infili in queste storie?
> A parte che la foto sul profilo fb non è attendebile, potrebbe essere un cesso , un metro per un metro.
> Invece trovarsi per una cena o una serata in un locale a Firenze, no?
> Dicendo chiaramente che non sai se sei veramente attratta da lui.
> ...


Si quell’opzione mi sarebbe piaciuta ma lui ha detto che voleva stare in hotel e fare sesso.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Infatti è tornato a cercarmi da quando la tipa lo ha lasciato. Comunque ho riflettuto un po’ e questa mattina gli ho detto che non potrò andarci. Il fatto è che per esempio con quello di cui vi parlavo di Napoli era successa quasi la stessa cosa la prima volta che ci siamo visti però lui mi piaceva veramente tanto  e poi era nel mio paese


Questo è anche normale. Se uno si lascia vaglia altre ragazze. Ma per dire "vieni una notte in hotel e facciamo sesso" ad una sconosciuta mi chiedo che tipo di dialogo on line si sia instaurato tra voi, detto in altri termini se la vostra amicizia virtuale sia nata e basata sul sesso, che possono essere battute sceme, o altro.

Se le cose stanno così e accetti devi vivertela come un giro in giostra, senza aspettarti niente. Ossia non è che vai lì sperando di rivederlo, di avere una storia con lui, tornando a casa e pensando "mi scriverà? non mi scriverà?" e se questo non si fa più vivo ci rimane male. 




ladyred ha detto:


> Si quell’opzione mi sarebbe piaciuta ma lui ha detto che voleva stare in hotel e fare sesso.


Ti sarebbe piaciuto un incontro classico, una conoscenza, una frequentazione graduale nel tempo a cui poter eventualmente arrivare al sesso, o ti mette ansia solo l'idea che possa essere totalmente diverso da come lo percepisci attraverso le foto?
In entrambe i casi avresti dovuto esprimere a lui quello che vuoi tu. Se a lui non va bene cicci. E' uno sconosciuto e già dici "ma lui ha detto che"...


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

Da quello che ricordo già dopo poco le conversazioni viravano sul discorso sessuale ( battutine etc. ) però a differenza di altri non mi aveva mai fatto scattare quella scintilla da dire “ si questo mi piace ci farei un giro in giostra e poi si vedrà” cosa che con altri era successo, magari anche rimanendo male poi ( vedi la storia con il napoletano) perché mi aspettavo chissà che messaggi. Inoltre mi frena anche il fatto che a parte qualche messaggio di quel genere non è che si è parlato molto. Non so


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Da quello che ricordo già dopo poco le conversazioni viravano sul discorso sessuale ( battutine etc. ) però a differenza di altri non mi aveva mai fatto scattare quella scintilla da dire “ si questo mi piace ci farei un giro in giostra e poi si vedrà” cosa che con altri era successo, magari anche rimanendo male poi ( vedi la storia con il napoletano) perché mi aspettavo chissà che messaggi. Inoltre mi frena anche il fatto che a parte qualche messaggio di quel genere non è che si è parlato molto. Non so


ma com'è che gli uomini ti trattano sempre e solo come una materassabile e basta?


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma com'è che gli uomini ti trattano sempre e solo come una materassabile e basta?


Me lo chiedo anche io


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2019)

allora è il caso di chiederselo


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora è il caso di chiederselo


È che ormai questa mi sembra la normalità


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2019)

se a te va bene che gli uomini ti considerino solo una da materasso, allora di che ti lamenti?


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> se a te va bene che gli uomini ti considerino solo una da materasso, allora di che ti lamenti?


Io non voglio che sia così sempre


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Io non voglio che sia così sempre


Guarda che dipende solo da te


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Guarda che dipende solo da te


Ma cosa dovrei fare?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma cosa dovrei fare?


Non farti trattare così


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non farti trattare così


Ma io mi pongo sempre in modo normale, sono anche abbastanza sulle mie quando non conosco le persone bho


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma io mi pongo sempre in modo normale, sono anche abbastanza sulle mie quando non conosco le persone bho


Però dai loro  retta


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Io non voglio che sia così sempre





ladyred ha detto:


> Ma io mi pongo sempre in modo normale, sono anche abbastanza sulle mie quando non conosco le persone bho


mah, tra tutte le storie che ci hai narrato qui, manca ormai solo che ti lascino 200 euro sul comodino a fine prestazione, poi si vede che il tuo concetto di normale va revisionato


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però dai loro  retta


Perché ho paura di restare sola


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2019)

quant'anni te tu c'hai?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Perché ho paura di restare sola


Vedi quindi che dipende da te 
Non ricordo che età hai ma dovresti lavorare su questa cosa 
Molto meglio soli che con uomini così


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> quant'anni te tu c'hai?


28 da poco


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> 28 da poco


a 28 anni nessuna donna resta da sola, se non lo vuole.


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> a 28 anni nessuna donna resta da sola, se non lo vuole.


Certo, ma se il 90% degli uomini e’ così


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Certo, ma se il 90% degli uomini e’ così


no.  il 90% degli uomini che frequenti tu è così, anzi direi il 100%, date le tue esperienze.

la questione è rivedere il modo in cui tu ti poni con gli uomini.   se ti poni come materassabile, troverai solo soggetti di un certo tipo.

anche le tue amiche fanno come te?


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si quell’opzione mi sarebbe piaciuta ma lui ha detto che voleva stare in hotel e fare sesso.


E tu a quel punto muta?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si quell’opzione mi sarebbe piaciuta ma lui ha detto che voleva stare in hotel e fare sesso.


 ah beh. E ci hai anche pensato a dire di no


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Certo, ma se il 90% degli uomini e’ così


 sei tu che ti svendi e c'è chi ne approfitta.
Questo tizio voleva scopare limitando il costo al solo albergo.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei tu che ti svendi e c'è chi ne approfitta.
> Questo tizio voleva scopare limitando il costo al solo albergo.


Ha scritto che l'albergo l'aveva "fermato" mica pagato... poteva anche accadere che se ne andava a fine prestrazione e l'indomani si trovava a pagare lei il conto.


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha scritto che l'albergo l'aveva "fermato" mica pagato... poteva anche accadere che se ne andava a fine prestrazione e l'indomani si trovava a pagare lei il conto.


Top


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si quell’opzione mi sarebbe piaciuta ma lui ha detto che voleva stare in hotel e fare sesso.


Io direi: ma come ti permetti?!

Ah no, probabilmente ti va bene così.



ladyred ha detto:


> Da quello che ricordo già dopo poco le conversazioni viravano sul discorso sessuale ( battutine etc. ) però a differenza di altri non mi aveva mai fatto scattare quella scintilla da dire “ si questo mi piace ci farei un giro in giostra e poi si vedrà” cosa che con altri era successo, magari anche rimanendo male poi ( vedi la storia con il napoletano) perché mi aspettavo chissà che messaggi. Inoltre mi frena anche il fatto che a parte qualche messaggio di quel genere non è che si è parlato molto. Non so


Normalmente quelli così vengono bloccati.



perplesso ha detto:


> mah, tra tutte le storie che ci hai narrato qui, manca ormai solo che ti lascino 200 euro sul comodino a fine prestazione, poi si vede che il tuo concetto di normale va revisionato


Eh già. È gratis.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha scritto che l'albergo l'aveva "fermato" mica pagato... poteva anche accadere che se ne andava a fine prestrazione e l'indomani si trovava a pagare lei il conto.





Foglia ha detto:


> Top


:facepalm:


----------



## Bender (29 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> 28 da poco


interessante


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2019)

Bender ha detto:


> interessante


guarda che questa ti rivolta come un pedalino, lascia perdere


----------



## Bender (30 Luglio 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi! Quando ho bisogno di consigli non so perché ma penso sempre a scrivere qui... non so se sto andando off topic... ma in questi giorni sono molto confusa e avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno diverso dai miei soliti amici che come vi avevo raccontato mi dicono sempre che devo “buttarmi” e vivere ogni cosa, mentre io spesso mi faccio prendere dall’ansia.
> Allora con il ragazzo di Napoli ci siamo visti qualche volta ancora. Lui però come sempre non si fa mai vivo, solo per vedersi... a me lui piace sempre ma non da strapparmi i capelli, cioè mi va bene così.
> Mi sono rivista con il mio ex che abita a Roma il mese scorso, siamo stati bene ma è finito lì.
> 
> Ora quello che mi rende dubbiosa in questi giorni è un ragazzo di firenze. Mi aveva aggiunta su Facebook tipo 2 anni fa... e avevamo parlato per mesi su whatsapp, poi si era fidanzato e niente ognuno aveva fatto la sua vita. Ma non mi ero mai presa una vera e propria cotta per questo, non come per quello napoletano insomma. da quando è tornato single abbiamo iniziato a parlarci ancora, e lui ha bloccato un hotel per settimana prossima a Firenze per fare una notte insieme.... ecco a me questa cosa mi genera ansia, perche non L ho mai visto di persona e non so come potrò passare una giornata con lui. Insomma ho mille dubbi e stavo pensando di trovare una scusa entro domani e dirgli che non vado. Se fosse stata una persona con cui condivido molto o che mi prende come per esempio il napoletano, non sarei qua a scrivere, quindi credo che forse il problema è mio


Firenze,Roma,Napoli, praticamente hai partner sparsi per tutta Italia


----------



## Bender (30 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che questa ti rivolta come un pedalino, lascia perdere


non ne sarei così sicuro,negli ultimi anni ho conosciuto tante persone e sono cambiate parecchie cose, poi tutto è possibile


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Agosto 2019)

Bender ha detto:


> non ne sarei così sicuro,negli ultimi anni ho conosciuto tante persone e sono cambiate parecchie cose, poi tutto è possibile


grande Bender!
sei il simbolo della speranza!


----------



## ladyred (12 Agosto 2019)

Bender ha detto:


> non ne sarei così sicuro,negli ultimi anni ho conosciuto tante persone e sono cambiate parecchie cose, poi tutto è possibile


----------



## ladyred (12 Agosto 2019)

Comunque vi aggiorno su come sono andate le cose. Il tizio di Firenze mi scrive ogni tanto però per adesso non dice più di andare da lui, forse ha capito che non mi interessava. Si è rifatto vivo il cantante quello con un po’ di anni più di me. E mi piace il mio personal trainer.... è già 3 notti che lo sogno! Ma non so come fare.... a fine mese ricominciamo le lezioni, lui mi mette like sempre alle foto e mi ha commentato una foto in costume chiedendo se c’era posto anche per lui.... non so come fargli capire che mi piace speriamo capisca.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Agosto 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque vi aggiorno su come sono andate le cose. Il tizio di Firenze mi scrive ogni tanto però per adesso non dice più di andare da lui, forse ha capito che non mi interessava. Si è rifatto vivo il cantante quello con un po’ di anni più di me. E mi piace il mio personal trainer.... è già 3 notti che lo sogno! Ma non so come fare.... a fine mese ricominciamo le lezioni, lui mi mette like sempre alle foto e mi ha commentato una foto in costume chiedendo se c’era posto anche per lui.... non so come fargli capire che mi piace speriamo capisca.


Scrivigli un messaggio e digli che il posto per lui c'è.
Ti facevo più smart


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque vi aggiorno su come sono andate le cose. Il tizio di Firenze mi scrive ogni tanto però per adesso non dice più di andare da lui, forse ha capito che non mi interessava. Si è rifatto vivo il cantante quello con un po’ di anni più di me. E mi piace il mio personal trainer.... è già 3 notti che lo sogno! Ma non so come fare.... a fine mese ricominciamo le lezioni, lui mi mette like sempre alle foto e mi ha commentato una foto in costume chiedendo se c’era posto anche per lui.... non so come fargli capire che mi piace speriamo capisca.


intanto vedi di buttare giù un tariffario


----------



## Farabrutto (12 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto vedi di buttare giù un tariffario


Oddio, me vie da ride...

Inviato dal mio SM-A405FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque vi aggiorno su come sono andate le cose. Il tizio di Firenze mi scrive ogni tanto però per adesso non dice più di andare da lui, forse ha capito che non mi interessava. Si è rifatto vivo il cantante quello con un po’ di anni più di me. E mi piace il mio personal trainer.... è già 3 notti che lo sogno! Ma non so come fare.... a fine mese ricominciamo le lezioni, lui mi mette like sempre alle foto e mi ha commentato una foto in costume chiedendo se c’era posto anche per lui.... non so come fargli capire che mi piace speriamo capisca.


Ma te di questo personal trainer cosa sai per dire che ti piace. 
E nel momento che lui capisse che ti piace cosa ti figuri?


----------



## ladyred (12 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma te di questo personal trainer cosa sai per dire che ti piace.
> E nel momento che lui capisse che ti piace cosa ti figuri?


Fisicamente.


----------



## ladyred (12 Agosto 2019)

Assomiglia a Brandon Flowers


----------



## ladyred (12 Agosto 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Scrivigli un messaggio e digli che il posto per lui c'è.
> Ti facevo più smart


Ma guarda che io sono una timida. Non posso mica mettere in casino le lezioni


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Assomiglia a Brandon Flowers


Vabè buonanotte e sogni d'oro


----------



## Bender (4 Settembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


>


che cosa ti inquieta o ti turba


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2019)

Bender ha detto:


> che cosa ti inquieta o ti turba


tu


----------



## ladyred (18 Ottobre 2019)

Ragazzi quando torno qui è perché sono in crisi! Siete come dei fratelli maggiori che mi sanno comunque consigliare o far vedere le cose da altri punti di vista, quindi scusatemi se quando qualcosa non va scrivo qui. 
comunque era tutto calmo, finché domenica sera non è venuto a casa mia un mio ex scopamico. Non lo vedevo da 10 anni quasi, ed è molto più grande di me. Ha 20 anni in più. Ero molto in imbarazzo, perché non sapevo come sarebbe andata, non parlavamo più perché avevamo litigato quindi insomma avevo un po’ di ansia. 
abbiamo bevuto e parlato per un paio di ore, di conoscenze in comune e cose varie. Poi è andato via, e io brilla dal vino gli ho scritto dopo 5 minuti un messaggio dicendo che avrei voluto finire la serata in un altro modo, lui mi ha risposto che pensava non mi andasse, e io L ho fatto ritornare su in casa e abbiamo fatto sesso. Ero comunque un poco trattenuta perché comunque il fatto che ha 20 anni più di me e una figlia che ha appena partorito mi faceva un poco strano. Comunque abbiamo fatto sesso e siamo venuti entrambi. E poi basta. Non ci siamo più sentiti. Anche quando uscivamo anni fa lui mi scriveva solo per vederci, però io visto che stavo un po’ sulle mie volevo provare nei prossimi giorni a scrivergli dicendo che se avrà voglia si potrà organizzare il bis. Secondo voi sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ragazzi quando torno qui è perché sono in crisi! Siete come dei fratelli maggiori che mi sanno comunque consigliare o far vedere le cose da altri punti di vista, quindi scusatemi se quando qualcosa non va scrivo qui.
> comunque era tutto calmo, finché domenica sera non è venuto a casa mia un mio ex scopamico. Non lo vedevo da 10 anni quasi, ed è molto più grande di me. Ha 20 anni in più. Ero molto in imbarazzo, perché non sapevo come sarebbe andata, non parlavamo più perché avevamo litigato quindi insomma avevo un po’ di ansia.
> abbiamo bevuto e parlato per un paio di ore, di conoscenze in comune e cose varie. Poi è andato via, e io brilla dal vino gli ho scritto dopo 5 minuti un messaggio dicendo che avrei voluto finire la serata in un altro modo, lui mi ha risposto che pensava non mi andasse, e io L ho fatto ritornare su in casa e abbiamo fatto sesso. Ero comunque un poco trattenuta perché comunque il fatto che ha 20 anni più di me e una figlia che ha appena partorito mi faceva un poco strano. Comunque abbiamo fatto sesso e siamo venuti entrambi. E poi basta. Non ci siamo più sentiti. Anche quando uscivamo anni fa lui mi scriveva solo per vederci, però io visto che stavo un po’ sulle mie volevo provare nei prossimi giorni a scrivergli dicendo che se avrà voglia si potrà organizzare il bis. Secondo voi sbaglio?


Cosa vuoi da lui?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ragazzi quando torno qui è perché sono in crisi! Siete come dei fratelli maggiori che mi sanno comunque consigliare o far vedere le cose da altri punti di vista, quindi scusatemi se quando qualcosa non va scrivo qui.
> comunque era tutto calmo, finché domenica sera non è venuto a casa mia un mio ex scopamico. Non lo vedevo da 10 anni quasi, ed è molto più grande di me. Ha 20 anni in più. Ero molto in imbarazzo, perché non sapevo come sarebbe andata, non parlavamo più perché avevamo litigato quindi insomma avevo un po’ di ansia.
> abbiamo bevuto e parlato per un paio di ore, di conoscenze in comune e cose varie. Poi è andato via, e io brilla dal vino gli ho scritto dopo 5 minuti un messaggio dicendo che avrei voluto finire la serata in un altro modo, lui mi ha risposto che pensava non mi andasse, e io L ho fatto ritornare su in casa e abbiamo fatto sesso. Ero comunque un poco trattenuta perché comunque il fatto che ha 20 anni più di me e una figlia che ha appena partorito mi faceva un poco strano. Comunque abbiamo fatto sesso e siamo venuti entrambi. E poi basta. Non ci siamo più sentiti. Anche quando uscivamo anni fa lui mi scriveva solo per vederci, però io visto che stavo un po’ sulle mie volevo provare nei prossimi giorni a scrivergli dicendo che se avrà voglia si potrà organizzare il bis. Secondo voi sbaglio?


è questo che vuoi? Relazioni mordi e fuggi di solo sesso?


----------



## ladyred (18 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è questo che vuoi? Relazioni mordi e fuggi di solo sesso?


Si! Ora come ora non ho voglia di avere una relazione fissa,  non lo so però al pensiero mi viene la claustrofobia.


----------



## ladyred (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi da lui?


Sesso però che ne so magari si aspettava di più l’altra sera


----------



## ladyred (18 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è questo che vuoi? Relazioni mordi e fuggi di solo sesso?


Prima non ero così, dopo che il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita sono diventata l’opposto di prima


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sesso però che ne so magari si aspettava di più l’altra sera


A me dispiace vedere che oltre a cercare di essere poco considerata dagli uomini che frequenti, ti metti in condizioni di essere poco considerata qui, ma accade perché consideri poco te stessa.
Esistono molte donne che, sbagliando, pensano di fare chissà che piacere facendo sesso, ma tu all’opposto, sbagliando ancora di più, sembra che pensi che ti facciano un piacere coloro che fanno sesso con te.
Ma il fatto è che tu trasmetti a questi uomini che vuoi sesso e basta, allora questi arrivano, fanno sesso e vanno, ma poi non sei contenta. Perché?


----------



## perplesso (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ragazzi quando torno qui è perché sono in crisi! Siete come dei fratelli maggiori che mi sanno comunque consigliare o far vedere le cose da altri punti di vista, quindi scusatemi se quando qualcosa non va scrivo qui.
> comunque era tutto calmo, finché domenica sera non è venuto a casa mia un mio ex scopamico. Non lo vedevo da 10 anni quasi, ed è molto più grande di me. Ha 20 anni in più. Ero molto in imbarazzo, perché non sapevo come sarebbe andata, non parlavamo più perché avevamo litigato quindi insomma avevo un po’ di ansia.
> abbiamo bevuto e parlato per un paio di ore, di conoscenze in comune e cose varie. Poi è andato via, e io brilla dal vino gli ho scritto dopo 5 minuti un messaggio dicendo che avrei voluto finire la serata in un altro modo, lui mi ha risposto che pensava non mi andasse, e io L ho fatto ritornare su in casa e abbiamo fatto sesso. Ero comunque un poco trattenuta perché comunque il fatto che ha 20 anni più di me e una figlia che ha appena partorito mi faceva un poco strano. Comunque abbiamo fatto sesso e siamo venuti entrambi. E poi basta. Non ci siamo più sentiti. Anche quando uscivamo anni fa lui mi scriveva solo per vederci, però io visto che stavo un po’ sulle mie volevo provare nei prossimi giorni a scrivergli dicendo che se avrà voglia si potrà organizzare il bis. Secondo voi sbaglio?


sì


----------



## perplesso (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Prima non ero così, dopo che il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita sono diventata l’opposto di prima


ovvero siccome ti ha tradita adesso lasci che tutti ti usino come una escort senza manco pagarti?


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2019)

O e lei che ha usato lui senza manco pagarlo..?


----------



## perplesso (18 Ottobre 2019)

tenderei a dubitarne, visti i suoi precedenti


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Prima non ero così, dopo che il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita sono diventata l’opposto di prima


Mi sa che te lo stai trascinando ancora, non sei riuscito a superarlo nei fatti.
Da un lato incontri e accetti uomini inadeguati dal punto di vista affettivo, che non contribuiscono a lasciartelo alle spalle, dall'altro tu hai paura di legarti a qualcuno nel ruolo di amante. Sei sicura sia quello che vuoi?


----------



## perplesso (18 Ottobre 2019)

è una domanda retorica, immagino


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una domanda retorica, immagino


Sì.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ragazzi quando torno qui è perché sono in crisi! Siete come dei fratelli maggiori che mi sanno comunque consigliare o far vedere le cose da altri punti di vista, quindi scusatemi se quando qualcosa non va scrivo qui.
> comunque era tutto calmo, finché domenica sera non è venuto a casa mia un mio ex scopamico. Non lo vedevo da 10 anni quasi, ed è molto più grande di me. Ha 20 anni in più. Ero molto in imbarazzo, perché non sapevo come sarebbe andata, non parlavamo più perché avevamo litigato quindi insomma avevo un po’ di ansia.
> abbiamo bevuto e parlato per un paio di ore, di conoscenze in comune e cose varie. Poi è andato via, e io brilla dal vino gli ho scritto dopo 5 minuti un messaggio dicendo che avrei voluto finire la serata in un altro modo, lui mi ha risposto che pensava non mi andasse, e io L ho fatto ritornare su in casa e abbiamo fatto sesso. Ero comunque un poco trattenuta perché comunque il fatto che ha 20 anni più di me e una figlia che ha appena partorito mi faceva un poco strano. Comunque abbiamo fatto sesso e siamo venuti entrambi. E poi basta. Non ci siamo più sentiti. Anche quando uscivamo anni fa lui mi scriveva solo per vederci, però io visto che stavo un po’ sulle mie volevo provare nei prossimi giorni a scrivergli dicendo che se avrà voglia si potrà organizzare il bis. Secondo voi sbaglio?


Trovo singolare la tua domanda. Qualsiasi cosa tu faccia  (messaggio si o messaggio no) dubito possa costituire un  "errore". Mi fa invece un po' pensare la tua descrizione dell'incontro. Mi e' venuta in mente la parola  "sessione". Che è un discorso a parte rispetto al carattere occasionale. Fatto quel che si deve fare, a fine lavoro si tira un po' la somma dei risultati. E a volte capita che questi risultati vengano ficcati più o meno a forza dentro qualche traccia di obiettivo, in un percorso che può essere tutto e il contrario di quel tutto. Siamo venuti entrambi, e il mio obiettivo attuale è quello di avere rapporti occasionali. Credo che il mio trovare singolare la tua domanda derivi da uno  "spostamento" della mia attenzione dal risultato  (che assomiglia un po' all'esito abbastanza neutrale di una sessione conclusa senza lode e senza infamia) al tuo obiettivo. Quasi che ci fosse un collegamento forzato e forzoso  (compiuto a forza), laddove il risultato (una scopata) a ben guardare dovrebbe restare scisso dall'obiettivo di non legarti. Invece ho come l'impressione che tu legga il risultato in semplice funzione dell'obiettivo, non come elemento da considerare a sé stante, ma come anello di una catena di un modus operativo (telefono  / mi telefona  - scopiamo  - voto alla scopata/risultato  - alla prossima a prescindere). Forse l'origine della tua domanda ("sbaglio?") è questa forzatura di ricondurre la relazione entro uno schema piuttosto rigido dove confondere un risultato, che ti fa perdere di vista che il  "risultato" e' un esito emotivo rispetto a cui il resto rimane  "a parte".


----------



## ladyred (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me dispiace vedere che oltre a cercare di essere poco considerata dagli uomini che frequenti, ti metti in condizioni di essere poco considerata qui, ma accade perché consideri poco te stessa.
> Esistono molte donne che, sbagliando, pensano di fare chissà che piacere facendo sesso, ma tu all’opposto, sbagliando ancora di più, sembra che pensi che ti facciano un piacere coloro che fanno sesso con te.
> Ma il fatto è che tu trasmetti a questi uomini che vuoi sesso e basta, allora questi arrivano, fanno sesso e vanno, ma poi non sei contenta. Perché?


Non so risponderti, ho notato che domenica e lunedì ero felice, poi quando ho visto che come sempre non venivo cercata subito è subentrata questa tristezza


----------



## Marjanna (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non so risponderti, ho notato che domenica e lunedì ero felice, poi quando ho visto che come sempre non venivo cercata subito è subentrata questa tristezza


Avevi ancora voglia di sesso?


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non so risponderti, ho notato che domenica e lunedì ero felice, poi quando ho visto che come sempre non venivo cercata subito è subentrata questa tristezza


Non mi sembra strano.
Hai metabolizzato il suo scarso interesse..
La tristezza è quella sensazione di solitudine che ti lasciano relazioni che pretenderemmo fossero un minimo affettive ma che in realtà non lo sono.
Il solito... La donna col sesso cerca amore, l'uomo da amore per avere sesso etc etc
Banale, ma tutto sommato non incoerente con quello che provi ora.


----------



## ladyred (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi sembra strano.
> Hai metabolizzato il suo scarso interesse..
> La tristezza è quella sensazione di solitudine che ti lasciano relazioni che pretenderemmo fossero un minimo affettive ma che in realtà non lo sono.
> Il solito... La donna col sesso cerca amore, l'uomo da amore per avere sesso etc etc
> Banale, ma tutto sommato non incoerente con quello che provi ora.


Sì credo che sia questo. Comunque avevamo avuto una relazione di solo sesso già alcuni anni fa, e comunque non mi ha mai cercata ogni giorno ma anzi, solo per vedersi. però al tempo avevo 19 anni ed ero forse ancora più stupida, infatti litigammo perchè io volevo di piu


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Prima non ero così, dopo che il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita sono diventata l’opposto di prima


credo invece che sei proprio così. Centra niente il tradimento del tuo ragzzo e lo dimostra il fatto che a 19 anni ti eri già buttata in una storia evidentemente di solo sesso con uno più grande.
Una ragazza che conosco bene, si fa scopare da chiunque perchè le piace essere cercata.  Ora dopo anni di darla gratis, ha realizzato e lo dice apertamente, che a lei piace essere usata e considerata una troia (scusa il termine). A lei piace essere quella che fa mettere le corna alle altre.
Non vuole e non ha un ragazzo.
Scelte certo, ma oggi è additata da tutti con ovvie conseguenze. Contenta lei, in fin dei conti è una scelta di vita.
Se si facesse pagare di certo non verrebbe cerca.


----------



## perplesso (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sì credo che sia questo. Comunque avevamo avuto una relazione di solo sesso già alcuni anni fa, e comunque non mi ha mai cercata ogni giorno ma anzi, solo per vedersi. però al tempo avevo 19 anni ed ero forse ancora più stupida, infatti litigammo perchè io volevo di piu


a 19 anni con un quasi quarantenne che pensavi di farci, a parte dei tutorial sul pompino senza mani?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo invece che sei proprio così. Centra niente il tradimento del tuo ragzzo e lo dimostra il fatto che a 19 anni ti eri già buttata in una storia evidentemente di solo sesso con uno più grande.
> Una ragazza che conosco bene, si fa scopare da chiunque perchè le piace essere cercata.  Ora dopo anni di darla gratis, ha realizzato e lo dice apertamente, che a lei piace essere usata e considerata una troia (scusa il termine). A lei piace essere quella che fa mettere le corna alle altre.
> Non vuole e non ha un ragazzo.
> Scelte certo, ma oggi è additata da tutti con ovvie conseguenze. Contenta lei, in fin dei conti è una scelta di vita.
> Se si facesse pagare di certo non verrebbe cerca.


È vero che ognuno usa il sesso per avere gratificazioni. Solo che bisogna avere chiaro ciò che si vuole.
La tipa che conosci sembra che abbia ciò che vuole. Ladyred non mi pare. Per me non si ritiene degna di avere una relazione sentimentale che invece vuole. Vorrebbe essere così apprezzata sessualmente da far nascere il sentimento. Ma evidentemente non funziona.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non so risponderti, ho notato che domenica e lunedì ero felice, poi quando ho visto che come sempre non venivo cercata subito è subentrata questa tristezza


@Brunetta vedi che il sentimento non è centrale


----------



## ladyred (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È vero che ognuno usa il sesso per avere gratificazioni. Solo che bisogna avere chiaro ciò che si vuole.
> La tipa che conosci sembra che abbia ciò che vuole. Ladyred non mi pare. Per me non si ritiene degna di avere una relazione sentimentale che invece vuole. Vorrebbe essere così apprezzata sessualmente da far nascere il sentimento. Ma evidentemente non funziona.


Spiegato così mi ci rivedo. Ho comunque deciso di scrivergli la prossima settimana


----------



## ladyred (19 Ottobre 2019)

Ho messo nelle bozze un messaggio cosi....
pero non so se va bene


----------



## Lostris (19 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 8348


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho messo nelle bozze un messaggio cosi....
> pero non so se va bene


Della serie alla canna del gas
Prova anche a supplicarlo


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2019)

No, dai, non scritto così.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che ci sta pigliando in giro non se ne sta accorgendo davvero nessuno ? È un fake


----------



## ladyred (20 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, dai, non scritto così.


Ok e come?


----------



## ladyred (20 Ottobre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma che ci sta pigliando in giro non se ne sta accorgendo davvero nessuno ? È un fake


vorrei esserlo, ma non lo sono. 
sara’ che come vi ho detto nei messaggi precedenti ho degli amici intorno a me che ragionano in un modo completamente diverso, che forse vedo la realtà così. Uno dei miei migliori amici mi racconta tutto della sua vita, anche sessuale... e mi manda gli screen di ragazze che sono senza inibizioni, gli mandano foto esplicite, chiedono di fare cam etc. non lo so, se quindi confrontandomi quasi tutti i giorni con questo sto diventando sbagliata


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho messo nelle bozze un messaggio cosi....
> pero non so se va bene


inizio ad avere seri dubbi su di te


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Ottobre 2019)

Magari è un fake, non ne ho idea, ma non mi pare che quello che scrive @ladyred  sia così incredibile.
Messaggi come quello che ha condiviso qui se ne mandano eccome.
Ma in che mondo vivete?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Magari è un fake, non ne ho idea, ma non mi pare che quello che scrive @ladyred  sia così incredibile.
> Messaggi come quello che ha condiviso qui se ne mandano eccome.
> Ma in che mondo vivete?


Se ne mandano secondo me in una relazione stabile come gioco o provocazione
Il suo sempre un voler convincere qualcuno che non ma intenzione di rivederla


----------



## Lostris (20 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Magari è un fake, non ne ho idea, ma non mi pare che quello che scrive @ladyred  sia così incredibile.
> Messaggi come quello che ha condiviso qui se ne mandano eccome.
> Ma in che mondo vivete?


Ma non è per il messaggio in sé (che, per inciso, io trovo grezzo e decisamente poco intrigante... ma sono una donna, quindi faccio testo relativamente).. è per il contesto in cui è inserito.

È anche un pó per il fatto di averlo condiviso qui in cerca di pareri.. l’insieme fa tanto adolescente.

Del resto anche come ha richiamato il tipo per scopare dà l’idea di disperata, incerta, immatura.

Non è che non mi sia mai capitato di fare proposte esplicite, il punto non è quello.


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Ottobre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ne mandano secondo me in una relazione stabile come gioco o provocazione
> Il suo sempre un voler convincere qualcuno che non ma intenzione di rivederla


Se ne mandano anche in relazioni basate unicamente sul sesso.
A me nessuna mi ha mai implorato!!!!


Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è per il messaggio in sé (che, per inciso, io trovo grezzo e decisamente poco intrigante... ma sono una donna, quindi faccio testo relativamente).. è per il contesto in cui è inserito.
> 
> È anche un pó per il fatto di averlo condiviso qui in cerca di pareri.. l’insieme fa tanto adolescente.
> 
> ...


Ok 
Per quanto riguarda l'immaturità, la percepisco anch'io. Ma mi pare che lei sia effettivamente giovane.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ok e come?


Io direi soltanto, nel tuo caso: 'Questa volta è stato diverso'.
Lanci l'amo e aspetti una sua replica.
Lui ti risponderà 'Perché?' e tu 'Davvero non sai perché?'.
'No'.
'Pensavo fosse facile da capire'
'No, non riesco a comprendere'
'Peccato'
Se gli interessi, non si fermerà qui.
Devi stimolare la conversazione, mica risolverla in tre righe.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Magari è un fake, non ne ho idea, ma non mi pare che quello che scrive @ladyred  sia così incredibile.
> Messaggi come quello che ha condiviso qui se ne mandano eccome.
> Ma in che mondo vivete?


Una mia di tanti anni fa diceva sempre e solo 'Ho voglia'.
Se ci fossero stati all'epoca i messaggini di oggi non sarebbero stati molto più articolati.
Perché giudicarla un fake?
Anche fosse ingenua, ma chi se ne frega.
Lo sono pure io, su molte cose. Amen.


----------



## Foglia (20 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io direi soltanto, nel tuo caso: 'Questa volta è stato diverso'.
> Lanci l'amo e aspetti una sua replica.
> Lui ti risponderà 'Perché?' e tu 'Davvero non sai perché?'.
> 'No'.
> ...



Ma perché gli deve dire balle? 
Non mi pare che sia stata una roba esaltante. Un "Ciao. Mi ha fatto comunque piacere rivederti domenica scorsa", fa tanto schifo?


----------



## Vera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma è proprio obbligatorio mandargli un messaggio?


----------



## Foglia (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma è proprio obbligatorio mandargli un messaggio?


Ma no che non è obbligatorio. Se a lei fa comunque piacere farlo però non siamo certo nel campo degli adempimenti obbligatori....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> vorrei esserlo, ma non lo sono.
> sara’ che come vi ho detto nei messaggi precedenti ho degli amici intorno a me che ragionano in un modo completamente diverso, che forse vedo la realtà così. Uno dei miei migliori amici mi racconta tutto della sua vita, anche sessuale... e mi manda gli screen di ragazze che sono senza inibizioni, gli mandano foto esplicite, chiedono di fare cam etc. non lo so, se quindi confrontandomi quasi tutti i giorni con questo sto diventando sbagliata


E tu vuoi essere una di cui si possono mostrare queste cose senza considerazione e rispetto?


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io direi soltanto, nel tuo caso: 'Questa volta è stato diverso'.
> Lanci l'amo e aspetti una sua replica.
> Lui ti risponderà 'Perché?' e tu 'Davvero non sai perché?'.
> 'No'.
> ...


Ottimo consiglio. 
Elegante, intrigante e stimolante.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma è proprio obbligatorio mandargli un messaggio?


Forse dovrebbe più spettare a lui.
In effetti.
Ma probabilmente non lo farà.
Secondo me dovrebbe cambiare frequentazioni, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io direi soltanto, nel tuo caso: 'Questa volta è stato diverso'.
> Lanci l'amo e aspetti una sua replica.
> Lui ti risponderà 'Perché?' e tu 'Davvero non sai perché?'.
> 'No'.
> ...


Secondo me così stimolerebbe solo la curiosità del peso di desiderio (di lei verso di lui).
E comunque se quest'uomo è arrivato ai nipotini tradendo... cambia la forma ma con la sostanza non si andrebbe tanto distante.
Dopo 10 anni che non si sentivano gli è bastato sentire "te la do" e ha fatto retro di corsa con la macchina...
Se proprio lei ha voglia ancora di avere rapporti con lui basta una emoticon e tre parole in croce come va di moda oggi. Massima resa col minimo sforzo.
Il punto è se lei vuole questo.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo me così stimolerebbe solo la curiosità del peso di desiderio (di lei verso di lui).
> E comunque se quest'uomo è arrivato ai nipotini tradendo... cambia la forma ma con la sostanza non si andrebbe tanto distante.
> Dopo 10 anni che non si sentivano gli è bastato sentire "te la do" e ha fatto retro di corsa con la macchina...
> Se proprio lei ha voglia ancora di avere rapporti con lui basta una emoticon e tre parole in croce come va di moda oggi. Massima resa col minimo sforzo.
> Il punto è se lei vuole questo.


Non lo so.
Io uno così al suo posto non lo vorrei.
Però chi sono io per dirle di non cercarlo?
Non la conosco, non ho idea del mondo che frequenta, di come è lei.
Trovo patetico il messaggino che ha scritto per il più banale motivo che a un uomo devi dare l'idea che abbia fatto tutto lui anche quando fin dall'inizio hai deciso di dargliela senza indugi, ma oltre non vado. Non per questo quesito.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Io uno così al suo posto non lo vorrei.
> Però chi sono io per dirle di non cercarlo?
> Non la conosco, non ho idea del mondo che frequenta, di come è lei.
> Trovo patetico il messaggino che ha scritto per il più banale motivo che a un uomo devi dare l'idea che abbia fatto tutto lui anche quando fin dall'inizio hai deciso di dargliela senza indugi, ma oltre non vado. Non per questo quesito.


Invece sarebbe carino un “manuale”.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2019)

No


danny ha detto:


> Una mia di tanti anni fa diceva sempre e solo 'Ho voglia'.
> Se ci fossero stati all'epoca i messaggini di oggi non sarebbero stati molto più articolati.
> Perché giudicarla un fake?
> Anche fosse ingenua, ma chi se ne frega.
> Lo sono pure io, su molte cose. Amen.


io non la giudico fake. Spero che lo sia


----------



## Marjanna (20 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece sarebbe carino un “manuale”.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> View attachment 8349


Sempre utile


----------



## ladyred (20 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Magari è un fake, non ne ho idea, ma non mi pare che quello che scrive @ladyred  sia così incredibile.
> Messaggi come quello che ha condiviso qui se ne mandano eccome.
> Ma in che mondo vivete?


Infatti, io avendo diverse conoscenze che si comportano con molta leggerezza riguardo al sesso mi pareva una cosa “ normale”


----------



## ladyred (20 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque ho capito che posso sicuramente sembrare immatura, ho da poco 28 anni e sicuramente dovrei essere ad un altro livello, ma con gli uomini mi imbatto sempre in queste storie. gli Manderò un messaggio meno esplicito e poi vi dirò


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Comunque ho capito che posso sicuramente sembrare immatura, ho da poco 28 anni e sicuramente dovrei essere ad un altro livello, ma con gli uomini mi imbatto sempre in queste storie. gli Manderò un messaggio meno esplicito e poi vi dirò


ma ti sei mai chiesta cosa pensa un uomo di una così facile?
L'immaturità è altro


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma ti sei mai chiesta cosa pensa un uomo di una così facile?
> L'immaturità è altro


Io sono un uomo e penso molto bene delle donne così "facili"  Anche perché per me la donna che mostra determinazione nel darla non è facile. 
Semmai, in un'accezione negativa, facile è chi non seleziona, chi non sceglie, chi la dà indiscriminatamente. E a me pare che @ladyred abbia dei criteri - più grandi di lei, musicisti, artisti ecc. se non ricordo male.


----------



## ladyred (21 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo e penso molto bene delle donne così "facili"  Anche perché per me la donna che mostra determinazione nel darla non è facile.
> Semmai, in un'accezione negativa, facile è chi non seleziona, chi non sceglie, chi la dà indiscriminatamente. E a me pare che @ladyred abbia dei criteri - più grandi di lei, musicisti, artisti ecc. se non ricordo male.


Si esatto, che poi sicuramente avrò dei criteri che mi portano a storie sempre un po’ strane però come dici tu seleziono. Ho detto tanti no a diversi ragazzi che mi hanno chiesto di uscire, se fossi stata una facile sarei uscita con tutti questi


----------



## ladyred (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma ti sei mai chiesta cosa pensa un uomo di una così facile?
> L'immaturità è altro


Secondo me lui non può pensare chissà cosa visto che anni fa ci vedevamo solo per quello


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Vorrei inserirmi nella discussione, ma non ho ben capito l'argomento centrale, questo è uno dei motivi per cui secondo me scrivono (forse) in pochi, magari diventa dispersiva la discussione. 
Comunque facile per me non esiste, anche chi sembra una donna facile in realtà sa benissimo a che tipi darla, di conseguenza sa dove cercare, e quindi riesce ad avere più partner. Credo poco che si faccia sesso con quello che "basta che respiri" 
@ladyred dovrei leggere la tua storia, hai 28 anni, siamo coetanee, io ne ho 25


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo e penso molto bene delle donne così "facili"  Anche perché per me la donna che mostra determinazione nel darla non è facile.
> Semmai, in un'accezione negativa, facile è chi non seleziona, chi non sceglie, chi la dà indiscriminatamente.* E a me pare che @ladyred abbia dei criteri - più grandi di lei, musicisti, artisti ecc. se non ricordo male.*


Sì, però, Irry, questo lo sappiamo noi.
A quegli uomini che lei sceglie deve comunque far comprendere che non è una donna "facile" e per questo occorre anche avere una certa misura delle parole, tenendo conto che non è neppure opportuno dichiararsi troppo disponibile quando dall'altra parte non sembra esservi lo stesso atteggiamento.
Il rischio di sembrare scontata, quella che la dà sempre e comunque è sempre in agguato.
Almeno in questa fase.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si esatto, che poi sicuramente avrò dei criteri che mi portano a storie sempre un po’ strane però come dici tu seleziono. Ho detto tanti no a diversi ragazzi che mi hanno chiesto di uscire, se fossi stata una facile sarei uscita con tutti questi


Ciascuno di noi ha dei criteri di selezione, anche le donne che chiamate "facili" e, tra gli uomini, i morti di figa.
Se emergono magari è meglio.
Poi dipende quello che uno vuole. 
Se si parla di sesso e niente più, va bene anche così, certo.


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si esatto, che poi sicuramente avrò dei criteri che mi portano a storie sempre un po’ strane però come dici tu seleziono. Ho detto tanti no a diversi ragazzi che mi hanno chiesto di uscire, se fossi stata una facile sarei uscita con tutti questi


Sono le domande che ti poni (tipo: "che cosa mi devo aspettare?", "sbaglio?", "secondo voi cosa farà?"... e via dicendo) ad essere fuorvianti, secondo me.
Cosa vuoi aspettarti da uno che abita a centinaia di chilometri e che ti dice quando sono in zona ti chiamo? O da uno di cinquant'anni che non vedi da dieci e alla bisogna può venire a casa tua? Cosa vuoi che facciano? Apprezzano una ventottenne disponibile senza nessuno sbattimento, in cui alle parole  "alla prossima" e' sottintesa la parola  "scopata", non mi sembra dalle tue parole che ti siano di aiuto  / sostegno  / svago, che siano punti di riferimento cui essere punto di riferimento a propria volta. Ma correggimi se sbaglio. Le tue domande sono un po' strane perché  (precauzioni a parte) come la fai non sbagli, nel senso che è praticamente impossibile sbagliare, se così ti sta bene. Capisco, d'altro canto, che è difficile alla tua età  (ma non solo alla tua) trovare chi ti frequenta con qualcosa in più della  "prossima scopata", e al contempo condivida la tua idea di non condividere progetti. E' dura perché a 28 anni o desiderano accasarsi, mettere  "la testa a posto", o diversamente ci sono i  "fuori di testa" . Però mi fa strano anche solo pensare di stare a domandarmi se devo o no farmi viva con uno dopo una scopata, nel senso che farei proprio quello che voglio. A 28 anni... Con la fila di ragazzi fuori.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo e penso molto bene delle donne così "facili"  Anche perché per me la donna che mostra determinazione nel darla non è facile.
> Semmai, in un'accezione negativa, facile è chi non seleziona, chi non sceglie, chi la dà indiscriminatamente. E a me pare che @ladyred abbia dei criteri - più grandi di lei, musicisti, artisti ecc. se non ricordo male.


Stai a scherzà vero???
La da gratis in nome dell'arte. ma mi faccia il piacere


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Secondo me lui non può pensare chissà cosa visto che anni fa ci vedevamo solo per quello


facile per me è colei/colui che centra solo sul sesso. Diciamo un porno, dove scegli tu l'attore.
A 28 anni ,dove in teoria, si cerca una relazione in tutti i campi (sentimentale, fisica, mentale) trovo superficiale orientare sul sesso.
Ma secondo te, dopo l'invito a tornare a casa tua cosa ha pensato. 
"Cazzo , non è cambiata, me la da anche se sono passati anni"
Non so proprio come tu non senta un vuoto dopo, sinceramente a me prenderebbe lo sconforto. essere cercata solo per fare la porca.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Secondo me lui non può pensare chissà cosa visto che anni fa ci vedevamo solo per quello


oggi pure


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stai a scherzà vero???
> La da gratis in nome dell'arte. ma mi faccia il piacere



Un mio amico un po' rozzo  (in superficie) risponderebbe  "ad avercene!!!". Il fatto che il sesso a pagamento sia ancora una cosa  "da uomini" (con percentuali perlomeno schiaccianti) la dice abbastanza lunga su come possano intendere un certo modo di porsi. E allora davvero credo che la differenza la faccia il non essere a pagamento. PER LORO. E' una sensazione che ho vissuto con l'ex marito. Relazione che faceva acqua da tutte le parti, veramente ridotta a una carogna del rapporto  (sempre difficile, ma dialettico) che fu. Non faceva niente per migliorarlo (quindi il sesso non era da vedere in quell'ottica di certo), ma c'era pur sempre da svuotare i coglioni ogni tanto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo e penso molto bene delle donne così "facili"  Anche perché per me la donna che mostra determinazione nel darla non è facile.
> Semmai, in un'accezione negativa, facile è chi non seleziona, chi non sceglie, chi la dà indiscriminatamente. E a me pare che @ladyred abbia dei criteri - più grandi di lei, musicisti, artisti ecc. se non ricordo male.


Concordo 100%


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo e penso molto bene delle donne così "facili"  Anche perché per me la donna che mostra determinazione nel darla non è facile.
> Semmai, in un'accezione negativa, facile è chi non seleziona, chi non sceglie, chi la dà indiscriminatamente. E a me pare che @ladyred abbia dei criteri - più grandi di lei, musicisti, artisti ecc. se non ricordo male.


Ma che si vince ad essere  "facile", o "difficile"? Chissenefrega, ad una certa. Il punto è che se tieni un certo tipo di comportamento, di solito attiri chi è complementare a quel tipo di comportamento. Che essere  "facili" in sé non vuol dire essere zoccola aggratis. E nemmeno avere rapporti "a chiamata". Per chi lo fa. Cio' che significa per l'altra parte porta un rischio molto concreto, SPECIALMENTE  (non vedermi femminista  , ma ripeto... Basta guardare i numeri di genere di chi fruisce di sesso a pagamento, per capirlo) AD ESSERE FEMMINA. Poi questo non significa essere una prostituta (anzi: proprio il contrario), ma è chiaro che non impedisce di essere vista come quella che  "la da' gratis". E non certo tutti danno a questo una connotazione particolarmente positiva, al di là dell'ovvio, che è proprio quel che dice il mio amico, "ad avercene tanta di figa giovane a disposizione!". E su questo non ci piove, a voler considerare una come  "una figa", chissenefrega se e' facile o difficile, l'importante è che ci sia quando mi occorre senza impegno e senza soldi. Sono in tanti i maschi che penserebbero così. Un po' meno le femmine. Che noi di solito siamo più propense a farla desiderare e "meritare", o a pigliarci non certo quello che fa, va e sparisce. Che è invece un must del mondo disimpegnato maschile. Proprio un desiderio che più o meno hanno o hanno avuto  (o avranno) tutti i maschi che mi si sono confidati. Che non significa certamente che  "siano solo quello". Non so se mi spiego. Però il ragazzo  "facile" non esiste. Esiste quello che va in giro, fa esperienza, gli piace la figa.... Credo che siano numericamente meno le donne che di loro pensino "evvai, un cazzo aggratis".


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ma il punto è che Ladyred non è contenta.
Dice che vuole solo sesso, ma non è così. 
È un po’ una che vuole dimagrire mangiando bignè.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2019)

Più che altro è che fa sesso con uomini che spariscono.
Non è il massimo.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro è che fa sesso con uomini che spariscono.
> Non è il massimo.


A me non pare che spariscano, non ci sono proprio mai stati.


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro è che fa sesso con uomini che spariscono.
> Non è il massimo.


Più che altro è che se  "e' solo per divertimento" poi non ti stai a preoccupare di cosa ti devi aspettare, o a farti pippe mentali per tempistica e contenuto di un messaggino.... Questo non l'ha visto per dieci anni, e non mi pare che sia la rivincita di una relazione stroncata dal fato crudele....


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me non pare che spariscano, non ci sono proprio mai stati.


A meno che non si voglia parlare di piselli...


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A meno che non si voglia parlare di piselli...


E di cosa stiamo parlando?
Lei non ha interesse ora a coltivare relazioni di altro tipo con quelle persone, però gradirebbe almeno essere "cagata" da loro dopo averci fatto sesso.
Mi sembra il minimo.
Bisognerebbe capire come mai questo non accade.
Strategie? E' pesante? E' brutta? E' antipatica? 
O sbaglia persone?


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Lei non ha interesse ora a coltivare relazioni di altro tipo con quelle persone, però gradirebbe almeno essere "cagata" da loro dopo averci fatto sesso.
> Mi sembra il minimo.
> Bisognerebbe capire come mai questo non accade.
> ...


Quanti 25 / 40 enni (e largheggio) ci sono ad essere disponibili a non essere piselli e ad impegnarsi nel disimpegno??? Se ne conosci qualcuno fammi sapere  (please però non li presentare come quelli solo usati dalle donne per passaggi, traslochi e lavori in casa ).


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Lei non ha interesse ora a coltivare relazioni di altro tipo con quelle persone, però gradirebbe almeno essere "cagata" da loro dopo averci fatto sesso.
> Mi sembra il minimo.
> Bisognerebbe capire come mai questo non accade.
> ...


Perché sbaglia comunicazione.


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sbaglia comunicazione.


Anche.
Ma quello di Salerno per cui è stata tanto male non è che dava particolari garanzie di continuità. Come il cinquantenne scopamico. La comunicazione indirizza, ma va anche un pochino indirizzata. Chiaro che comunque se invoglio uno a rivedermi dicendogli  "la prossima volta facciamo anal" D) anche il più potenzialmente disponibile di questo mondo....


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sbaglia comunicazione.


E questo lo abbiamo capito.
Ma una ragazza comunque piacente, pur difettando nel modo di proporsi, il suo spazietto lo otterrebbe comunque. 
Quindi sicuramente comunicazione sbagliata, persone sbagliate.... Che altro?


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, però, Irry, questo lo sappiamo noi.
> A quegli uomini che lei sceglie deve comunque far comprendere che non è una donna "facile" e per questo occorre anche avere una certa misura delle parole, tenendo conto che non è neppure opportuno dichiararsi troppo disponibile quando dall'altra parte non sembra esservi lo stesso atteggiamento.
> Il rischio di sembrare scontata, quella che la dà sempre e comunque è sempre in agguato.
> Almeno in questa fase.


Quando S. ha accettato senza esitazione di venire a casa mia dopo appena un'ora di discussione al bar, la mia stima per lei è aumentata.
Mai ho pensato che fosse scontata.
Né che facesse così con tutti.
Ho pensato semplicemente che le piacevo e non c'era motivo di rifiutare.
Dopo, ho di tanto in tanto tentato di proporle delle uscite, ma mi ha sempre fatto capire di volermi vedere a casa, per scopare, ovviamente.
Ed è anche per questa sua chiarezza che mi piace tanto 


Foglia ha detto:


> Ma che si vince ad essere  "facile", o "difficile"? Chissenefrega, ad una certa. Il punto è che se tieni un certo tipo di comportamento, di solito attiri chi è complementare a quel tipo di comportamento. Che essere  "facili" in sé non vuol dire essere zoccola aggratis. E nemmeno avere rapporti "a chiamata". Per chi lo fa. Cio' che significa per l'altra parte porta un rischio molto concreto, SPECIALMENTE  (non vedermi femminista  , ma ripeto... Basta guardare i numeri di genere di chi fruisce di sesso a pagamento, per capirlo) AD ESSERE FEMMINA. Poi questo non significa essere una prostituta (anzi: proprio il contrario), ma è chiaro che non impedisce di essere vista come quella che  "la da' gratis". E non certo tutti danno a questo una connotazione particolarmente positiva, al di là dell'ovvio, che è proprio quel che dice il mio amico, "ad avercene tanta di figa giovane a disposizione!". E su questo non ci piove, a voler considerare una come  "una figa", chissenefrega se e' facile o difficile, l'importante è che ci sia quando mi occorre senza impegno e senza soldi. Sono in tanti i maschi che penserebbero così. Un po' meno le femmine. Che noi di solito siamo più propense a farla desiderare e "meritare", o a pigliarci non certo quello che fa, va e sparisce. Che è invece un must del mondo disimpegnato maschile. Proprio un desiderio che più o meno hanno o hanno avuto  (o avranno) tutti i maschi che mi si sono confidati. Che non significa certamente che  "siano solo quello". Non so se mi spiego. Però il ragazzo  "facile" non esiste. Esiste quello che va in giro, fa esperienza, gli piace la figa.... Credo che siano numericamente meno le donne che di loro pensino "evvai, un cazzo aggratis".


Ma infatti non ero io che parlavo di essere considerata facile. Anzi, criticavo per l'appunto questa lettura.
Comunque io non ho mai considerato una disponibile senza sforzo come una che me la dà gratis.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Quando S. ha accettato senza esitazione di venire a casa mia dopo appena un'ora di discussione al bar, la mia stima per lei è aumentata.
> Mai ho pensato che fosse scontata.
> Né che facesse così con tutti.
> Ho pensato semplicemente che le piacevo e non c'era motivo di rifiutare.
> ...


Infatti non ha avuto bisogno di pregarti per uscire.
Non è affatto un problema essere chiari sugli intenti, spiegare quali sono i limiti di una relazione, che può anche essere solo di sesso, perché no?
Anzi, a mio parere è apprezzabile definire gli obiettivi comuni.
Non tutte le relazioni debbono partire da un coinvolgimento.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Comunque io non ho mai considerato una disponibile senza sforzo come una che me la dà gratis.


Anche perché al limite sei tu che glielo dai gratis, dopo che lei ti ha scelto, se proprio vogliamo stare dentro questo ragionamento.
Che non mi piace, al di là di tutto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un mio amico un po' rozzo  (in superficie) risponderebbe  "ad avercene!!!". Il fatto che il sesso a pagamento sia ancora una cosa  "da uomini" (con percentuali perlomeno schiaccianti) la dice abbastanza lunga su come possano intendere un certo modo di porsi. E allora davvero credo che la differenza la faccia il non essere a pagamento. PER LORO. E' una sensazione che ho vissuto con l'ex marito. Relazione che faceva acqua da tutte le parti, veramente ridotta a una carogna del rapporto  (sempre difficile, ma dialettico) che fu. Non faceva niente per migliorarlo (quindi il sesso non era da vedere in quell'ottica di certo), ma c'era pur sempre da svuotare i coglioni ogni tanto.


appunto una svuota coglioni, che che se ne dica , servono sempre. Poi se per caso avanzano pretese le si blocca su chat, social e telefono.
Alcuni hanno anche la faccia tosta di sbloccare al bisogno


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Concordo 100%


non avevo dubbi. Tanto a te non la da non sei un artista


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo e penso molto bene delle donne così "facili"  Anche perché per me la donna che mostra determinazione nel darla non è facile.
> Semmai, in un'accezione negativa, facile è chi non seleziona, chi non sceglie, chi la dà indiscriminatamente. E a me pare che @ladyred abbia dei criteri - più grandi di lei, musicisti, artisti ecc. se non ricordo male.


invece tu potresti essere nel suo target, uomo di cultura


----------



## ladyred (21 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E questo lo abbiamo capito.
> Ma una ragazza comunque piacente, pur difettando nel modo di proporsi, il suo spazietto lo otterrebbe comunque.
> Quindi sicuramente comunicazione sbagliata, persone sbagliate.... Che altro?


sicuramente sbaglio qualcosa.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Ottobre 2019)

Io qui non ci vedo solo sesso, come piacevole condivisione dei sensi anche con un gioco condiviso di stuzzicarsi, o quel che pare, qui per far gancio pare non ci sia altra carta da giocarsi del _fica, culo, bocca ... me molto porca te prova_ a tariffario zero.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti non ha avuto bisogno di pregarti per uscire.
> Non è affatto un problema essere chiari sugli intenti, spiegare quali sono i limiti di una relazione, che può anche essere solo di sesso, perché no?
> Anzi, a mio parere è apprezzabile definire gli obiettivi comuni.
> Non tutte le relazioni debbono partire da un coinvolgimento.


Che poi, ma qui si aprirebbe un altro topic, sarebbe interessante discutere sul limite di cio' che opportuno dire e cio' che invece è preferibile lasciare nel non-detto.
In alcuni casi, a voler "definire" in modo esplicito, si rischia di rovinare tutto. In quali casi? E' un quesito interessante secondo me.
@ladyred , per esempio, forse è troppo diretta.


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> invece tu potresti essere nel suo target, uomo di cultura


sei stata delicata nel tacere il fatto che potrei essere nel suo target per ragioni anagrafiche (più vecchio)


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io qui non ci vedo solo sesso, come piacevole condivisione dei sensi anche con un gioco condiviso di stuzzicarsi, o quel che pare, qui per far gancio pare non ci sia altra carta da giocarsi del _fica, culo, bocca ... me molto porca te prova_ a tariffario zero.


Il problema è che se hai voglia di un'avventura basta sul sesso, già solo leggere cose tipo "piacevole condivisione dei sensi" o "gioco condiviso di stuzzicarsi" ti smoscia tutto


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il problema è che se hai voglia di un'avventura basta sul sesso, già solo leggere cose tipo "piacevole condivisione dei sensi" o "gioco condiviso di stuzzicarsi" ti smoscia tutto


Ma mica parli come scrivi.
Scrivi come parli.
Parli come mang... e vabbeh. Si capisce.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il problema è che se hai voglia di un'avventura basta sul sesso, già solo leggere cose tipo "piacevole condivisione dei sensi" o "gioco condiviso di stuzzicarsi" ti smoscia tutto


A dire il vero ho ripreso una modalità espressiva letta nel forum. E nessuno di voi è andato a scrivere che erano espressioni che ammosciavano.

@Nocciola pagine fa riguardo la bozza di messaggio ha scritto "Se ne mandano secondo me in una relazione stabile come gioco o provocazione.
Il suo sempre un voler convincere qualcuno che non ha intenzione di rivederla." e un poco questa impressione arriva anche me.
Ma pure fosse che a lei va bene la relazione di sesso, la modalità che usa -qualsiasi essa sia, convenzionale o meno- deve essere eventualmente appagante per lei.

Il signore con la figlia neomamma è andato da lei dopo 10 anni, è rimasto lì con lei a chiaccherare del più e del meno, e se ne è andato.
La relazione avuta tra loro 10 anni prima ci dice che era di solo sesso, e che solo lei lo cercava. Lui mai, neppure per scopare, ma quando lei si rendeva disponibile cercandolo, non diceva di no.
Si rivedono dopo 10 anni e chiaccherano del più e del meno, poi lui se ne va. Non ci prova con lei, sta lì e gli dice che è diventato nonno.
Quando lei gli scrive che avrebbe voluto concludere la serata in altro modo torna indietro e se la tromba. Poi se ne va.
Lei per rivederlo cosa pensa? Di scrivergli che se vuol si tromba.
Per quanto possa apparire cruda come forma fuori dal contesto sopra descritto da Nocciola, io non sto a demonizzarla, si esprime nell'essenziale, in quel che è. Ma perchè chiede conferme? In questo topic ci ha parlato di diversi uomini, tutti con modalità più o meno simili, ma permane in lei la domanda: Che cosa mi devo aspettare? oppure Perchè non mi cerca?

Se vuoi provare a rispondere tu a queste domane. A tutti sembra abbastanza chiaro il perchè.


----------



## perplesso (21 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ho messo nelle bozze un messaggio cosi....
> pero non so se va bene


dipende.  non hai messo la chiosa finale


----------



## perplesso (21 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Infatti, io avendo diverse conoscenze che si comportano con molta leggerezza riguardo al sesso mi pareva una cosa “ normale”


questo s'era capito


----------



## Vera (21 Ottobre 2019)

@perplesso che te sei magnato oggi?


----------



## ladyred (21 Ottobre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A dire il vero ho ripreso una modalità espressiva letta nel forum. E nessuno di voi è andato a scrivere che erano espressioni che ammosciavano.
> 
> @Nocciola pagine fa riguardo la bozza di messaggio ha scritto "Se ne mandano secondo me in una relazione stabile come gioco o provocazione.
> Il suo sempre un voler convincere qualcuno che non ha intenzione di rivederla." e un poco questa impressione arriva anche me.
> ...


no, quando uscivamo 10 anni fa mi cercava molto spesso anche lui! Solo un paio di volte mi ero fatta avanti io...però non è che mi scriveva ogni giorno, ma solo un paio di giorni prima per sapere se potevamo vederci.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma che si vince ad essere  "facile", o "difficile"? Chissenefrega, ad una certa. Il punto è che se tieni un certo tipo di comportamento, di solito attiri chi è complementare a quel tipo di comportamento. Che essere  "facili" in sé non vuol dire essere zoccola aggratis. E nemmeno avere rapporti "a chiamata". Per chi lo fa. Cio' che significa per l'altra parte porta un rischio molto concreto, SPECIALMENTE  (non vedermi femminista  , ma ripeto... Basta guardare i numeri di genere di chi fruisce di sesso a pagamento, per capirlo) AD ESSERE FEMMINA. Poi questo non significa essere una prostituta (anzi: proprio il contrario), ma è chiaro che non impedisce di essere vista come quella che  "la da' gratis". E non certo tutti danno a questo una connotazione particolarmente positiva, al di là dell'ovvio, che è proprio quel che dice il mio amico, "ad avercene tanta di figa giovane a disposizione!". E su questo non ci piove, a voler considerare una come  "una figa", chissenefrega se e' facile o difficile, l'importante è che ci sia quando mi occorre senza impegno e senza soldi. Sono in tanti i maschi che penserebbero così. Un po' meno le femmine. Che noi di solito siamo più propense a farla desiderare e "meritare", o a pigliarci non certo quello che fa, va e sparisce. Che è invece un must del mondo disimpegnato maschile. Proprio un desiderio che più o meno hanno o hanno avuto  (o avranno) tutti i maschi che mi si sono confidati. Che non significa certamente che  "siano solo quello". Non so se mi spiego. Però il ragazzo  "facile" non esiste. Esiste quello che va in giro, fa esperienza, gli piace la figa.... Credo che siano numericamente meno le donne che di loro pensino "evvai, un cazzo aggratis".


So di mezzocitare @ipazia quando dico certe cose, ma è ovvio che chi costa poco vale poco. È vero pure che la moneta di scambio non è la stessa per tutti. Buttarsi via secondo me significa _esattamente_ accettare la valuta di uso comune, invece di quella che vuoi.
Ed essere facile o difficile Secondo me afferisce molto più all'atto di imporre la valuta della transazione piuttosto che il suo ammontare.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> So di mezzocitare @ipazia quando dico certe cose, ma è ovvio che chi costa poco vale poco. È vero pure che la moneta di scambio non è la stessa per tutti. Buttarsi via secondo me significa _esattamente_ accettare la valuta di uso comune, invece di quella che vuoi.
> Ed essere facile o difficile Secondo me afferisce molto più all'atto di imporre la valuta della transazione piuttosto che il suo ammontare.


....infatti mi viene da dirti quello che dico a Ipazia da anni: la valuta dev'essere necessariamente circolante, quindi di uso comune! Certo qualcuno potrà imporre dal nulla la valuta che egli stesso ha creato, ma è una cosa da superuomini nietzscheani!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi. Tanto a te non la da non sei un artista


Gelosona...


----------



## ipazia (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ma quante menate...e scritto da me è tutto un programma 

Facile, difficile, ma cosa vuol dire poi?

Io sono stata per anni, a detta del linguaggio popolare una facile, una troia via, che almeno ci si intende.

Il mio punto di vista era che semplicemente io sceglievo e facevo il cazzo che andava bene a me.

Adesso non son più troia, per la gggente intendo, ci ho l'uomo!
Che (fortunatamente) quando entro in casa mi saluta con un "ciao troia"  sorridente.
E io son la troia di prima...forse di più.
Ma la gente ci vede insieme e dice "che bella coppia" ...


La gggente giudica, sempre.
In un modo o nell'altro al giudizio popolare non si sfugge.
Quindi, dato il giudizio, si apre lo spazio di libertà per far quel che risponde a sé.

Per quanto mi riguarda ho stimato i maschi che avevano i coglioni di aver a che fare con la troia. Gli altri si autoescludevano.
Compresi i mitizzatori della troia che la avrebbero voluta usare come gradino per emancipare se stessi perché da soli, per l'appunto, i coglioni per farlo non li avevano.

Quindi al breve, ho scelto quali giudizi ascoltare.
Ed erano i miei. E quelli delle persone che avevano desiderio e capacità e intelligenza di vedermi. E prima ancora i coglioni di guardare. Nei fatti.

Mi son presa randellate?
Certo che sì.

Ma dubito che chi ha scelto altri modi se ne esca indenne dalle randellate della vita. E chi afferma questo, essere indenne, beh, o non ha vissuto o non si è reso conto o se la racconta.

Quel che conta è non tradire se stessi.

Quindi @ladyred vai in pace.
Stai facendo delle puttanate?
Probabilmente sì. Ma altrettanto probabilmente stai anche seguendo il tuo percorso.

Invece di cercare negli altri assoluzioni o colpe guarda a te stessa e decidi.

Non raccontarti cazzate.

Vuoi trombarti il tipo?
Digli che lo vuoi trombare. E stabilisci le tue condizioni.

La cosa importante è che se scopi, con chiunque scopi tu lo faccia per il tuo piacere e solo per il tuo.

Vuoi sapere se secondo l'accezione comune sei troia?
Sì lo sei.

Chiediti se sei fiera di esserlo oppure no.

Se non sei fiera....il problema non è chi ti scopi, il problema è che non sei fiera di te.

Io son sempre stata fieramente troia.
Non porca eh, niente dediche.
Troia per il mio piacere.

Quella è la mia moneta. Chi sa pagare paga, chi no...il mondo è troppo ricco per perder tempo con chi non arricchisce secondo il mio metodo di pagamento.


----------



## ipazia (21 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> So di mezzocitare @ipazia quando dico certe cose, ma è ovvio che chi costa poco vale poco. È vero pure che la moneta di scambio non è la stessa per tutti. Buttarsi via secondo me significa _esattamente_ accettare la valuta di uso comune, invece di quella che vuoi.
> Ed essere facile o difficile Secondo me afferisce molto più all'atto di imporre la valuta della transazione piuttosto che il suo ammontare.


Quoto. 

Facile o difficile è un rifugio dal prender posizioni personali, a mio parere. 

Io son facile e difficile. 
Semplicemente decido io.


----------



## ipazia (22 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ....infatti mi viene da dirti quello che dico a Ipazia da anni: la valuta dev'essere necessariamente circolante, quindi di uso comune! Certo qualcuno potrà imporre dal nulla la valuta che egli stesso ha creato, ma è una cosa da superuomini nietzscheani!


La valuta esiste se condivisa. 

Ma condivisa non significa necessariamente di uso comune


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non porca eh, niente dediche.


Questa è una finezza che andava isolata per darle il giusto risalto.
Condivido tutto, per una volta. Anche la questione della valuta: ho detto di uso comune, ma sottintendevo che puo' essere condivisa anche solo da un ristrettissimo gruppo. Ma certo non puoi scambiartela da solo, ecco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Che poi, ma qui si aprirebbe un altro topic, sarebbe interessante discutere sul limite di cio' che opportuno dire e cio' che invece è preferibile lasciare nel non-detto.
> In alcuni casi, a voler "definire" in modo esplicito, si rischia di rovinare tutto. In quali casi? E' un quesito interessante secondo me.
> @ladyred , per esempio, forse è troppo diretta.
> 
> sei stata delicata nel tacere il fatto che potrei essere nel suo target per ragioni anagrafiche (più vecchio)


hai visto come sono stata discreta


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> no, quando uscivamo 10 anni fa mi cercava molto spesso anche lui! Solo un paio di volte mi ero fatta avanti io...però non è che mi scriveva ogni giorno, ma solo un paio di giorni prima per sapere se potevamo vederci.


che tenero. Non voleva disturbarti


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma quante menate...e scritto da me è tutto un programma
> 
> Facile, difficile, ma cosa vuol dire poi?
> 
> ...


 estremista che non sei altro. Scoparsi qualcuno per benino, anche se in termini di scambio l'altra si diverte più di te, può risultare molto utile in termini di pace sociale.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma quante menate...e scritto da me è tutto un programma
> 
> Facile, difficile, ma cosa vuol dire poi?
> 
> Io sono stata per anni, a detta del linguaggio popolare una facile, una troia via, che almeno ci si intende.


Non credo che il problema sia questo.
Qualsiasi definizione è una gabbia, anche quella di troia.
Avere voglia di relazioni di solo sesso è una scelta, corretta come altre.
Riportare tutte le relazioni a un ambito  progettuale o valutare la scelta di relazioni sessuali come un favore fatto agli uomini sono altre gabbie.
Ladyred non vuole un impegno costante, ma la compagnia, anche fisica, di uomini. Il suo problema è che questo desiderio viene frustrato dal non essere riconosciuto dai partner con cui interagisce.
Forse perché traspare il fatto che li usa e loro rispondono alla stessa maniera?
O che altro?
Si dovrebbe, qui, trovare una risposta a questo quesito, non assolvere una scelta che è comunque soggettiva e indiscutibile, al di là delle definizioni.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che il problema sia questo.
> Qualsiasi definizione è una gabbia, anche quella di troia.
> Avere voglia di relazioni di solo sesso è una scelta, corretta come altre.
> Riportare tutte le relazioni a un ambito  progettuale o valutare la scelta di relazioni sessuali come un favore fatto agli uomini sono altre gabbie.
> ...


In realtà tutti indistintamente abitano in gabbie. Dalla porta aperta. Si chiama comfort zone ed è la misura della limitatezza umana che non può gestire più di un tot di situazioni contemporaneamente. Anche se molte donne, in modo piuttosto patetico se devo dire il vero, si proclamano multitasking perché fanno 100 cose al giorno (di cui 80 fatte a cazzo di cane, spesso). Per quanto mi riguarda l'unico modo di sopravvivere ad una vita fatta di gabbia, e entrare e uscire da quelle degli altri spiegandogli molto carinamente che al massimo sei lì per indicargli la porta, non certo per caricarti la persona sulle spalle e salvarla eroicamente portandola fuori. Anche perché il 99% delle persone che salvi, probabilmente perché non erano sufficientemente intelligenti da vedere la porta aperta, non sono nemmeno riconoscenti perché gli hai salvato il culo. Con la conseguenza che a conti fatti, Il dispendio energetico è sempre eccessivo.


----------



## Foglia (22 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma quante menate...e scritto da me è tutto un programma
> 
> Facile, difficile, ma cosa vuol dire poi?
> 
> ...


In questo caso la valuta e'  "rivediamoci. Prossimamente su questi schermi pompino con ingoio, poi anal e a seguire sempre più porca". Il che va benissimo. Ma non è la gggggente da fuori che giudica, il problema. Laddove tutto questo è accompagnato da una domanda: "cosa mi devo aspettare?". Cosa ti devi aspettare? E' un modo assai singolare usare l'anal come valuta  (non come transfert, come valuta) e poi (questa volta si) farsi le menate se magari uno valuta (nel senso di valutare) che non vale la pena farsi centinaia di chilometri per un pompino con ingoio. O che tutto sommato il programma  "più porcaggine" può pure attendere.


----------



## stany (22 Ottobre 2019)

Mh.....dunque: vent'anni di più, dieci che non si vedevano, fanno trenta... come minimo lui ne ha cinquanta; con un figlio appena nato.
Sembra la mia situazione, solo che manca la scopamica.... E non è per niente facile da trovare.


----------



## stany (22 Ottobre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Mh.....dunque: vent'anni di più, dieci che non si vedevano, fanno trenta... come minimo lui ne ha cinquanta; con un figlio appena nato.
> Sembra la mia situazione, solo che manca la scopamica.... E non è per niente facile da trovare.


Ah... No, è la figlia che ha appena partorito; quindi niente remore se un "nonno" si scopa un'amica. A trovarne....


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2019)

Che è? Una proposta? Fatti avanti, su.


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma quante menate...e scritto da me è tutto un programma
> 
> Facile, difficile, ma cosa vuol dire poi?
> 
> ...


io sono molto fiera di essere una figa di legno e ,secondo me, è molto più faticoso farsi accettare rispetto alle stimatissime e più simpatiche troie.
forse mi apro un canale e faccio l'influencer delle wooden pussy


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> @perplesso che te sei magnato oggi?


un tegame di pasta al pesto


----------



## ipazia (23 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Questa è una finezza che andava isolata per darle il giusto risalto.
> Condivido tutto, per una volta. Anche la questione della valuta: ho detto di uso comune, ma sottintendevo che puo' essere condivisa anche solo da un ristrettissimo gruppo. Ma certo non puoi scambiartela da solo, ecco.


Grazie   

E' una finezza ma è anche un fulcro fondamentale a mio parere. 
Non saper riconoscere quella linea sottile significa non essere per sè ma essere cercando compiacimento e conferme dall'esterno.

Il mio amante storico, mi aveva detto "se vuoi essere troia, siilo. Ma bada bene bambina, se sei troia è per te non per nessun altro!"

Puoi anche scambiartela da solo, io l'ho fatto...ma sei un tantinino dissociato 
Fra le varie opzioni, io preferisco il gruppo ristretto. 
La vita è troppo breve per allinearsi, se non ci si riconosce nel farlo.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> *estremista* che non sei altro. Scoparsi qualcuno per benino, anche se in termini di scambio l'altra si diverte più di te, può risultare molto utile in termini di pace sociale.



è che sono una bimba ubbidiente e rispettosa dei dettami che mi sono stati tramandati  

Dal mio punto di vista va bene tutto, anche la scopata sbilanciata, se l'obiettivo è chiaro e se sono chiari i termini dello scambio.
Non necessariamente chiari ad entrambi, ma di sicuro a me lo devono essere.



danny ha detto:


> Non credo che il problema sia questo.
> Qualsiasi definizione è una gabbia, anche quella di troia.
> Avere voglia di relazioni di solo sesso è una scelta, corretta come altre.
> Riportare tutte le relazioni a un ambito  progettuale o valutare la scelta di relazioni sessuali come un favore fatto agli uomini sono altre gabbie.
> ...


Tutto è una gabbia.
La vita è una gabbia.

Il punto è se ci si ricorda oppure no che le chiavi le si ha in mano.

Non è un punto la correttezza delle scelte.
Nel momento in cui si fa una scelta, o non la si fa, si sta semplicemente seguendo la via che pare più funzionale.

Io non so cosa vuole @ladyred e ho il forte sospetto che non lo sappia neppure lei.
Se lo sapesse non sarebbe così asincrona fra il dire e il fare.

Il problema spesso e volentieri è che si vuole (e si persegue quel volere) qualcosa che però non è quello di cui si ha bisogno.

E poi nasce frustrazione e compagnia cantante.



Foglia ha detto:


> In questo caso la valuta e'  "rivediamoci. Prossimamente su questi schermi pompino con ingoio, poi anal e a seguire sempre più porca". Il che va benissimo. Ma non è la gggggente da fuori che giudica, il problema. Laddove tutto questo è accompagnato da una domanda: "cosa mi devo aspettare?". Cosa ti devi aspettare? E' un modo assai singolare usare l'anal come valuta  (non come transfert, come valuta) e poi (questa volta si) farsi le menate se magari uno valuta (nel senso di valutare) che non vale la pena farsi centinaia di chilometri per un pompino con ingoio. O che tutto sommato il programma  "più porcaggine" può pure attendere.


non mi voglio intestardire. 
Ma nel momento in cui le aspettative sono tarate su come la gente pensa a cosa sia giusto o sbagliato...qualche domandina sul giudizio della gente me lo farei.

Compreso il giudizio riguardo le proprie prestazioni sessuali eh. 

Che se il mio grado di troiaggine dipende da quello che io penso la gente ritenga da troia...vabbè...è finito il divertimento ed è solo noia  

Anche il cosa mi devo aspettare è un giudizio. 
A priori e basato su un sentire comune che denota semplicemente una cosa banalissima e scontatissima: ossia che non conosci chi ti sta di fronte, e più che altro non sei consapevole del fatto che non conoscendo non puoi sapere in anticipo cosa aspettarti faccia l'altro. 

Puoi però sapere cosa tu ti aspetti dall'altro per il TUO appagamento. E sulla base della vicinanza o lontananza da questo decidere che fine far fare all'altro. 

Aggiungo che di mio costruire un qualunque pensiero sulla previsione dell'altro è una cazzata. 
Io faccio, dico, penso, decido per me. 
A seconda di come si muove l'altro lo classifico nelle mie tassonomie. 

L'altro viene dopo. Sempre. 
E se sta nella mia vita è perchè mi porta benessere. 

In caso contrario, come dico spesso, sto meglio da sola. 
Per me chiunque oltre me è comunque già una fatica e un impegno. 
Se non porta benessere, non esiste valuta.



Minerva ha detto:


> *io sono molto fiera di essere* una figa di legno e ,secondo me, è molto più faticoso farsi accettare rispetto alle stimatissime e più simpatiche troie.
> forse mi apro un canale e faccio l'influencer delle wooden pussy


Il grassetto è il fulcro che evidenziavo affermando la fierezza del mio esser troia.
Credo conti molto poco cosa si mette vicino all'affermazione "io sono fiera di essere ...", per me ci si può mettere suora, santa, cagna, puttana...quel che si vuole. Non è quello a cambiare il peso del piatto della bilancia.
Il peso del piatto è tutto nel "io sono fiera di essere".

Il sottolineato è invece il conflitto che vivevo fra i 20 e 30 anni quando ancora avevo rivalsa e spinta ad affermare me stessa attraverso il dover dimostrare qualcosa attraverso il confronto con.

Io dicevo "secondo me è molto più faticoso farsi accettare rispetto alle stimatissime e più simpatiche fighe di legno"  

Dopo i 30 ho capito che l'unica cosa che conta è il grassetto.
Il resto...beh, non mi definisco a partire dalla definizione altrui. Io sono io. (e non chiudo con "e voi non siete un cazzo", da brava egocentrica dopo io ci metto il punto fermo).

Valuto chi ho desiderio di aver nelle mie cerchie e chi no.
E di sicuro non lo valuto a seconda dei costumi riguardanti la loro sessualità.

Una delle valutazioni che faccio riguarda il grado di inclusività dell'altro.
E sono sempre più intollerante verso chi non è in grado di essere inclusivo.
Mi infastidiscono e mi infastidiscono l'ansia e la paura che si portano appresso di identificarsi o differenziarsi.

Sono invece molto attratta da chi si individua e usa identificazione e differenziazione sapendo di farlo, facendolo con cognizione di causa e con il chiaro intento di imparare unendo i puntini fatti di identificazione e differenziazione che costituiscono la distanza fra individui.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2019)

Ipazia, da quanto tempo...ma poi hai deciso se darmela o no?


----------



## ipazia (23 Ottobre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ipazia, da quanto tempo...ma poi hai deciso se darmela o no?



Ciao Orbis   

un sacco...come stai?
Bello rileggerti!

Ero rimasta al culo io...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Orbis
> 
> un sacco...come stai?
> Bello rileggerti!
> ...


Sto molto bene...mi sono lanciato perché sono una troia anch'io.
Pensa che due settimane fa, di sabato, mia moglie ha preteso...Lunedi si è fatta risentire la mia ex amante ed è successo... mercoledì avevo appuntamento con quella bella e imbranata e, cosa facevo, annullavo?
Come definiresti uno/a così?


----------



## ipazia (23 Ottobre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sto molto bene...mi sono lanciato perché sono una troia anch'io.
> Pensa che due settimane fa, di sabato, mia moglie ha preteso...Lunedi si è fatta risentire la mia ex amante ed è successo... mercoledì avevo appuntamento con quella bella e imbranata e, cosa facevo, annullavo?
> Come definiresti uno/a così?


Il tutto con te sereno a cuor leggero e attento alla cura delle tue aspettative? 

Nel qual caso, troia 

Ti leggo bene!!  Mi piace


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che sono una bimba ubbidiente e rispettosa dei dettami che mi sono stati tramandati
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista va bene tutto, anche la scopata sbilanciata, se l'obiettivo è chiaro e se sono chiari i termini dello scambio.
> Non necessariamente chiari ad entrambi, ma di sicuro a me lo devono essere.


SIa che in questo periodo sto rivalutando il concetto di _chiarirsi le idee in corso d'opera_?


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il tutto con te sereno a cuor leggero e attento alla cura delle tue aspettative?
> 
> Nel qual caso, troia
> 
> Ti leggo bene!!  Mi piace


Ma perché...
Vi piacciono le definizioni...
Trovami un uomo in salute che non abbia particolari e intensi legami affettivi e che sappia gestire in maniera adeguata sensi di colpa e situazioni che si tirerebbe indietro di fronte alla possibilità di trombarsi tre donne diverse in tre giorni diversi, tra l'altro non per tutta la vita.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Prima non ero così, dopo che il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita sono diventata l’opposto di prima


Se non è nella tua natura di essere così ti stai solo illudendo che ti possa andare bene questo genere di relazione.
Non mi ricordo quanti anni hai .


----------



## Lara3 (24 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> no, quando uscivamo 10 anni fa mi cercava molto spesso anche lui! Solo un paio di volte mi ero fatta avanti io...però non è che mi scriveva ogni giorno, ma solo un paio di giorni prima per sapere se potevamo vederci.


Avevi 18 e lui quasi 40. Ovvio che ti cercava, ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Ottobre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> no, quando uscivamo 10 anni fa mi cercava molto spesso anche lui! Solo un paio di volte mi ero fatta avanti io...però non è che mi scriveva ogni giorno, ma solo un paio di giorni prima per sapere se potevamo vederci.


Ne 10 anni fa e nemmeno adesso si è comportato come uno che vuol qualcosa di più del sesso “ al bisogno “. Non credo che vuoi questo a 28 anni. 
Non per l'età di lui o il suo essere nonno, ma perché te l’ha dimostrato che non vuole niente di più di un sesso occasionale.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> E' una finezza ma è anche un fulcro fondamentale a mio parere.
> Non saper riconoscere quella linea sottile significa non essere per sè ma essere cercando compiacimento e conferme dall'esterno.
> ...


Mi hai dato l'assist per chiarire il punto sul quale forse non siamo d'accordo: anch'io preferisco il gruppo ristretto, ma ho consapevolezza che mi allineo comunque a qualcosa. Certo, la linea me la sono scelta, ma pur sempre di linea si tratta, e nessuna scelta è mai veramente libera e autonoma.


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> SIa che in questo periodo sto rivalutando il concetto di _chiarirsi le idee in corso d'opera_?



Solo se il contesto è interessante e innovativo, per quanto mi riguarda. 

E raramente lo è. 

Se lo è, però, è interessante e eccitante anche andar a fondo nella chiarezza.



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi hai dato l'assist per chiarire il punto sul quale forse non siamo d'accordo: anch'io preferisco il gruppo ristretto, ma ho consapevolezza che mi allineo comunque a qualcosa. Certo, la linea me la sono scelta, ma pur sempre di linea si tratta, e *nessuna scelta è mai veramente libera e autonoma.*


Io per la verità lo do per scontato.
Parto dalla limitatezza umana, più di una volta ho rimandato al fatto che siamo solo tentativi evolutivi e tutto il resto discende semplicemente da una prospettiva antropocentrica.

Fra l'altro penso che l'essere umano non sia neppure in grado di gestire l'infinità di opzioni in cui è immerso. (dico di più, credo che neanche abbia una visione capace di abbracciarle e una mente capace di attraversarle).

Non a caso la storia umana è costruita su tentativi di costruire recinti in cui inserire le conoscenze accumulate.
Siamo esseri finiti.
E l'infinito non è accessibile.

Il fulcro per me è scegliere fra le disponibilità di scelta e non usare, vittimisticamente, la scusa dell'impossibile per rimanere fermi sempre nello stesso punto.

Siamo finiti, ma possiamo tendere all'infinito. E' tutto qui.

Io ho sempre parlato di responsabilità di sè nella propria vita e corresponsabilità verso il gruppo, e del non usare il "fuori" come scusa per la passività rivolta a se stessi e anche al contesto sociale. Rifiutarsi di essere vettori di cambiamento, fondamentalmente (cosa fra l'altro per me innaturale, visto che siamo al servizio dell'evoluzione, volenti o nolenti. E non a caso il rifiuto del cambiamento porta dolore, rifiutare il cambiamento è rifiutarsi di essere in essenza).



danny ha detto:


> Ma perché...
> Vi piacciono le definizioni...
> Trovami un uomo in salute che non abbia particolari e intensi legami affettivi e che sappia gestire in maniera adeguata sensi di colpa e situazioni che si tirerebbe indietro di fronte alla possibilità di trombarsi tre donne diverse in tre giorni diversi, tra l'altro non per tutta la vita.


Te ne trovo anche più di uno se è per quello  
Uomo o donna eh, indistintamente.

A me piacciono le definizioni funzionali al comunicare.
Io e te chiamiamo tazzina la tazzina e in funzione di questo ci intendiamo quando ci comunichiamo sopra avendo entrambi in testa il collegamento alla parola con la stessa immagine di oggetto.

Se nella mia testa tazzina è tavolo e nella tua è prato fiorito, capisci bene che non ci intenderemo mai.

E questa è la funzione delle definizioni. Creare un vocabolario e un linguaggio comune che ha come fine la comprensione, lo scambio di similitudini e il confronto delle differenze.

E in questi termini uso le definizioni.

Altro discorso è rimanere agganciati ad una definizione senza contemplare la possibilità che la sua declinazione possa variare, anche solo in termini di collocazione spaziale e lasciando da parte lo psicosociale, il culturale e lo storico.

In questo caso allora un cinese (uso lo stereotipo) mi parla di tè e io gli parlo di tè.
Ognuno legato all'assolutezza del suo tè.
Non potremo che finire in conflitto su quale dei due è più tè dell'altro. Smettendo fra l'altro di parlare del tè e iniziando a parlare ognuno di se stesso ma facendo finta di parlare di tè 
(in un conflitto di coppia questo è visibile quando si finisce a litigare sul bicchiere dell'acqua messo qui invece che lì).

Ma questo non è un problema legato alla definizione, è un problema legato alla necessità dell'individuo di assolutizzare il proprio linguaggio assolutizzando se stesso e rassicurandosi sulla propria identità.

Che è tutto fuorchè intento comunicativo (adulto) e finalizzato alla comprensione e all'ascolto.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> non mi voglio intestardire.
> Ma nel momento in cui le aspettative sono tarate su come la gente pensa a cosa sia giusto o sbagliato...qualche domandina sul giudizio della gente me lo farei.
> 
> Compreso il giudizio riguardo le proprie prestazioni sessuali eh.
> ...


Io sono pigra e pure testarda, nel senso più improprio e brutto in cui si può esprimere la testardaggine, vale a dire in funzione della mia pigrizia  
Concordo con te, il senso del mio discorso stava però proprio nel fatto che @ladyred non mi pare stia bene, nell'eco del giudizio di sé che le torna. Forse è un mio giudizio, e una mia proiezione. Però senza giudizio la domanda  "cosa mi devo aspettare?", piuttosto che "sbaglio?" resta (in luogo di una domanda un po' inutile) una domanda che non può avere non solo risposte, MA NEPPURE PUNTI DI VISTA... diversi dal proprio. E' un rischio, quello proprio di chiudere.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Te ne trovo anche più di uno se è per quello
> Uomo o donna eh, indistintamente.
> 
> A me piacciono le definizioni funzionali al comunicare.
> ...


Nel gioco delle definizioni io Orbis non lo avrei chiamato affatto troia.
Ma neppure penserei di farlo con te.


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il punto è che Ladyred non è contenta.
> Dice che vuole solo sesso, ma non è così.
> È un po’ una che vuole dimagrire mangiando bignè.


Anche ROSE94  DICEVA che non lo avrebbe assolutamente voluto come compagno, anche se a noi era chiaro il contrario allora.


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nel gioco delle definizioni io Orbis non lo avrei chiamato affatto troia.
> Ma neppure penserei di farlo con te.


Forse perchè da qualche parte per te troia è un dispregio? 

Hai presente le etere?


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono pigra e pure testarda, nel senso più improprio e brutto in cui si può esprimere la testardaggine, vale a dire in funzione della mia pigrizia
> Concordo con te, il senso del mio discorso stava però proprio nel fatto che @ladyred non mi pare stia bene, nell'eco del giudizio di sé che le torna. Forse è un mio giudizio, e una mia proiezione. Però senza giudizio la domanda  "cosa mi devo aspettare?", piuttosto che "sbaglio?" resta (in luogo di una domanda un po' inutile) una domanda che non può avere non solo risposte, MA NEPPURE PUNTI DI VISTA... diversi dal proprio. E' un rischio, quello proprio di chiudere.


Io sono pigra nel senso che se intestardirmi non mi porta nessun vantaggio, mollo. 
Sono una accanita sostenitrice del massimo risultato col minor dispendio possibile. 
G. dice che sono tignosa. 

Certo che non sta bene.
come scrivevo, il giudizio altrui pesa solo nel momento in cui risuona dentro di sè.

Ti faccio il mio esempio: sono cresciuta immersa in un contesto in cui mi hanno inculcato che io non sono abbastanza. Abbastanza niente. 
E che devo essere tutto.

Anni e anni di lavoro, e ancora mi rendo conto che sobbalzo e mi sento punta quando quel che mi risuona dentro va a toccare il giudizio di adeguatezza di me. 
E' roba mia. Non è risolvibile. La posso solo gestire, emotivamente prima ancora che razionalmente. 

Iniziare a dare il giusto peso ai giudizi altrui, ossia bilanciati in base a quanto sono utili per sè, è un punto di partenza.
Magari anche di fine. 

D'altro canto, se uno non ce la fa ad ascoltarsi, non è che ripetendogli di ascoltarsi inizia ad ascoltarsi. 

Ma un buon discorso è ragionare lucidamente sull'importanza reale che ha o non ha il giudizio esterno.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse perchè da qualche parte per te troia è un dispregio?
> 
> Hai presente le etere?


Io sono molto legato alla grammatica. 
Troia per me è la femmina del maiale o una meretrice.
Il resto è un uso arbitrario.
Etera ha un preciso collocamento storico.
Non credo che una donna che ami fare sesso con molti uomini possa essere assimilata a chi lo fa per lavoro.


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono molto legato alla grammatica.
> Troia per me è la femmina del maiale o una meretrice.
> Il resto è un uso arbitrario.
> Etera ha un preciso collocamento storico.
> Non credo che una donna che ami fare sesso con molti uomini possa essere assimilata a chi lo fa per lavoro.



Io sono molto legata all'etimologia 
E alla storia delle parole.

Il troia - meretrice - a cui fai riferimento è nato in un preciso contesto socio - culturale.
che non è più valido fra l'altro, anche se viene mantenuto vivo (a mio parere con accanimento terapeutico)

LA parola puttana ha una sua storia.
Le etere non lo facevano (esclusivamente) per lavoro.

Le etere erano forse le uniche donne che avevano libertà di amministrare il proprio patrimonio, e prima ancora quindi di possederlo.
In uno spazio sociale che dava loro comunque spazio di esistenza.

E in questi termini per me troia è o la femmina del maiale o un modo tutto paternalistico (bada bene, non maschile) per restringere un campo d'azione.
Tanto che se espresso verso di me storicamente mi ha fatta ridere, l'ho sempre letta come espressione (aggressiva) della paura dell'altro.

E il dispregio che è dentro allo stesso modo lo leggo come una difesa.

Per me troia è una cosa allegra, scanzonata e spensierata.
Se orbis si scopa le tre o le quattro senza menate è una troia. Se ci si fa sopra le menate...vabbè. Si vuol male


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono pigra nel senso che se intestardirmi non mi porta nessun vantaggio, mollo.
> Sono una accanita sostenitrice del massimo risultato col minor dispendio possibile.
> G. dice che sono tignosa.
> 
> ...


Si.
Questo lo capisco bene.
Ah... Dimenticavo.
Invidio il tuo modo di essere pigra  .


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Solo se il contesto è interessante e *innovativo*, per quanto mi riguarda.
> 
> E raramente lo è.
> 
> Se lo è, però, è interessante e eccitante anche andar a fondo nella chiarezza.


 con tutto il rispetto, stai invecchiando di merda


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto, stai invecchiando di merda




sto diventando parecchio tignosa in effetti 

E la pigrizia sta prendendo il sopravvento.

E' un po' come leggere, si rileggono i libri che ad ogni lettura regalano visioni nuove...gli altri finiscono nella libreria.
Una certa vanità del tempo passato.


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> Questo lo capisco bene.
> Ah... Dimenticavo.
> Invidio* il tuo modo di essere pigra* .


Mi ci alleno quotidianamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Gelosona...


direi proprio di no.
1) non sono ancora diventata lesbica
2) neanche per l'età, trovo che l'età migliore sia 40/45, nelle donne.


----------



## ladyred (1 Novembre 2019)

Vabbè comunque per conoscenza l’altra sera ci siamo rivisti e si è fermato a dormire da me. Ultimo messaggio a presto  quindi nulla di nuovo. Ci penso un po’ perché mi manca la serata con lui, non altro


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2019)

trombato bene insomma


----------



## ladyred (1 Novembre 2019)

Eh


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2019)

l'importante è quello


----------



## ladyred (1 Novembre 2019)

Ha però anche una  tizia innamorata di lui, che abita a 200 km e la scorsa settimana è andata a trovarlo.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2019)

ed è un problema?


----------



## ladyred (1 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed è un problema?


Non penso per me no


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2019)

allora parliamo di come pensi di occupare il tempo che passerà da qui al prossimo incontro


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora parliamo di come pensi di occupare il tempo che passerà da qui al prossimo incontro


puoi organizzare una partita a burraco per intrattenerla


----------



## ladyred (3 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora parliamo di come pensi di occupare il tempo che passerà da qui al prossimo incontro


Non lo so, però mi manca 
È un problema


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non lo so, però mi manca
> È un problema


A chi non manca qualcuno con cui si è stati bene.
Non è che ce ne siano poi cosi tanti o siano intercambiabili. 
O no?


----------



## ladyred (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A chi non manca qualcuno con cui si è stati bene.
> Non è che ce ne siano poi cosi tanti o siano intercambiabili.
> O no?


certo, però d’altro canto nonostante sia solo sesso non so come comportarmi per la differenza di età. E quindi magari sono ancora frenata su alcune cose. Però sto notando che mi affeziono a chi mi scopa. e.Non è normale quando è solo sesso


----------



## Martes (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> certo, però d’altro canto nonostante sia solo sesso non so come comportarmi per la differenza di età. E quindi magari sono ancora frenata su alcune cose. Però sto notando che mi affeziono a chi mi scopa. e.Non è normale quando è solo sesso


Forse dovresti interrogarti su qual è, per te, il significato che dai all'espressione "è solo sesso", perché (ma è una mia impressione da fuori) mi sembra che tu la utilizzi nel tentativo - non riuscito - di sminuire la situazione


----------



## ladyred (3 Novembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Forse dovresti interrogarti su qual è, per te, il significato che dai all'espressione "è solo sesso", perché (ma è una mia impressione da fuori) mi sembra che tu la utilizzi nel tentativo - non riuscito - di sminuire la situazione


non voglio diventare quella pesante della situazione che scrive etc. Ma poi sopratutto in questo caso dove non ci può essere nulla di diverso deve ed è per forza solo quello.
Forse non mi basta più, e inconsapevolmente cerco altro. Non lo so


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> certo, però d’altro canto nonostante sia solo sesso non so come comportarmi per la differenza di età. E quindi magari sono ancora frenata su alcune cose. Però sto notando che mi affeziono a chi mi scopa. e.Non è normale quando è solo sesso


Mi piace l'espressione "mi affeziono a chi mi scopa". Il contrasto tra il campo semantico dell'affetto e quello della scopata spiazza un po' ma è attraente  E trovo singolare anche che tu dica "chi mi scopa", mettendoti in posizione passiva.
Comunque, ovvio, tutti si affezionano scopando. La cosa strana è che a te succede dopo una scopata isolata. In genere succede quando le scopate si susseguono in un lasso di tempo ragionevole


----------



## ladyred (3 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi piace l'espressione "mi affeziono a chi mi scopa". Il contrasto tra il campo semantico dell'affetto e quello della scopata spiazza un po' ma è attraente  E trovo singolare anche che tu dica "chi mi scopa", mettendoti in posizione passiva.
> Comunque, ovvio, tutti si affezionano scopando. La cosa strana è che a te succede dopo una scopata isolata. In genere succede quando le scopate si susseguono in un lasso di tempo ragionevole


bhe per ora siamo a due in 10 giorni, e con lui anni fa era finita la scopamicizia perché io da piccola 20enne mi ero innamorata. Dopo che litigammo per una serata in cui avevo dovuto dargli buca per forze maggiori rimasi male per quasi 5 mesi. forse era più strano che mi affezionai al napoletano che a lui.

chi mi scopa...sai Che non ci ho fatto caso ma mi viene normale dire così e non il contrario.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> certo, però d’altro canto nonostante sia solo sesso non so come comportarmi per la differenza di età. E quindi magari sono ancora frenata su alcune cose. Però sto notando che mi affeziono a chi mi scopa. e.Non è normale quando è solo sesso


Solo sesso è un'affermazione che racchiude tanti pregiudizi.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non lo so, però mi manca
> È un problema


guarda che scopare bene mica è una cosa di tutti i giorni.   affezionarsi è normale.   soprattutto se a te il sesso piace tanto


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> bhe per ora siamo a due in 10 giorni, e con lui anni fa era finita la scopamicizia perché io da piccola 20enne mi ero innamorata. Dopo che litigammo per una serata in cui avevo dovuto dargli buca per forze maggiori rimasi male per quasi 5 mesi. forse era più strano che mi affezionai al napoletano che a lui.
> 
> chi mi scopa...sai Che non ci ho fatto caso ma mi viene normale dire così e non il contrario.


sì c'erano i prcedenti, però risalgono a 10 anni fa.
come si comporta lui a letto?
voglio dire: nel suo modo di muoversi, di rapportarsi a te, traspare un coinvolgimento emotivo?
ti chiedo questo perché non è per nulla strano che tu ti stia affezionando di nuovo, ma dovresti interrogarti sui motivi per cui questo affetto sembra essere a senso unico...


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> sì c'erano i prcedenti, però risalgono a 10 anni fa.
> come si comporta lui a letto?
> voglio dire: nel suo modo di muoversi, di rapportarsi a te, traspare un coinvolgimento emotivo?
> ti chiedo questo perché non è per nulla strano che tu ti stia affezionando di nuovo, ma dovresti interrogarti sui motivi per cui questo affetto sembra essere a senso unico...


Perché a lui frega solo di scopare, lei comincia a voler essere vista diversamente.
Non è facile incontrarsi e volere insieme le stesse cose. 
Se non capita in un tempo utile, inutile incaponirsi.
Non succederà mai.


----------



## ladyred (3 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> sì c'erano i prcedenti, però risalgono a 10 anni fa.
> come si comporta lui a letto?
> voglio dire: nel suo modo di muoversi, di rapportarsi a te, traspare un coinvolgimento emotivo?
> ti chiedo questo perché non è per nulla strano che tu ti stia affezionando di nuovo, ma dovresti interrogarti sui motivi per cui questo affetto sembra essere a senso unico...


C’è coinvolgimento solo sessuale. A senso unico per ovvi motivi, già dieci anni fa io potevo essere sua figlia e ora idem.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché a lui frega solo di scopare, lei comincia a voler essere vista diversamente.
> *Non è facile incontrarsi e volere insieme le stesse cose.*
> Se non capita in un tempo utile, inutile incaponirsi.
> Non succederà mai.


Dici? Forse quando si è molto giovani.
Io mi accorgo che più invecchio, più le relazioni sono biunivoche. 
Perché quello che succede in due succede per tutt'e due, mica solo per uno.
Se hanno scopato in un modo che faccia pensare alla possibilità di una relazione, entrambi avranno provato le stesse cose.
Se le ha provate solo lei, sono due le possibilità: lui è una pietra, lei è una che proietta sul nulla.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> C’è coinvolgimento solo sessuale. A senso unico per ovvi motivi, già dieci anni fa io potevo essere sua figlia e ora idem.


Se si scopa in un certo modo, il coinvolgimento va sempre al di là della scopata.
Lui ha vent'anni in più, giusto?
Non mi sembra tanto assurdo. Sarà che mi conviene pensarlo in questo momento della mia vita


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> C’è coinvolgimento solo sessuale. A senso unico per ovvi motivi, già dieci anni fa io potevo essere sua figlia e ora idem.


Tuo padre era uno che quando lo cercavi era assente? Che ti faceva avvicinare solo quando girava a lui e poi ti mandava distante in qualche modo?


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dici? Forse quando si è molto giovani.
> Io mi accorgo che più invecchio, più le relazioni sono biunivoche.
> Perché quello che succede in due succede per tutt'e due, mica solo per uno.
> Se hanno scopato in un modo che faccia pensare alla possibilità di una relazione, entrambi avranno provato le stesse cose.
> Se le ha provate solo lei, sono due le possibilità: lui è una pietra, lei è una che proietta sul nulla.


Tu stai proiettando.
Ci sono uomini, e anche donne, che sono pietre. 
E uomini e donne che sperano nel nulla. 
Si fosse tutti simili, non avremmo tutti i problemi che amore e sesso danno. 
Ma in fin dei conti, questo è vivere.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se si scopa in un certo modo, il coinvolgimento va sempre al di là della scopata.
> Lui ha vent'anni in più, giusto?
> Non mi sembra tanto assurdo. Sarà che mi conviene pensarlo in questo momento della mia vita


Eh si. 
Stai vedendo te stesso. 
Io cerco di non farlo. 
Io non riuscirei a non provare sofferenza per un distacco. 
Mica tutti sono così.


----------



## ladyred (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu stai proiettando.
> Ci sono uomini, e anche donne, che sono pietre.
> E uomini e donne che sperano nel nulla.
> Si fosse tutti simili, non avremmo tutti i problemi che amore e sesso danno.
> Ma in fin dei conti, questo è vivere.


Si credo che la tua lettura della situazione sia la più vicina a ciò che sta succedendo.


----------



## ladyred (3 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tuo padre era uno che quando lo cercavi era assente? Che ti faceva avvicinare solo quando girava a lui e poi ti mandava distante in qualche modo?


No ma è sempre stato preso molto dal lavoro


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Si credo che la tua lettura della situazione sia la più vicina a ciò che sta succedendo.


È anche la situazione più statisticamente comune. 
Non sempre si è pietre, non sempre si spera nel nulla.
A volte i ruoli sono intercambiabili. 
Sono stato pietra con alcune donne, ho amato nel nulla  altre. 
È bello quando quel nulla sparisce. In due, si intende. 
Raro. 
Continua a cercarlo.


----------



## ladyred (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È anche la situazione più statisticamente comune.
> Non sempre si è pietre, non sempre si spera nel nulla.
> A volte i ruoli sono intercambiabili.
> Sono stato pietra con alcune donne, ho amato nel nulla  altre.
> ...


Molto raro, però ricordo che era bello. Il problema sai è che mentre lo cerco inciampo sempre in queste storie


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Molto raro, però ricordo che era bello. Il problema sai è che mentre lo cerco inciampo sempre in queste storie


È quello che accade a tutti.
Basta dare il giusto peso a queste storie, cosa non facilissima quando si è comunque in una situazione di bisogno (di attenzioni, di essere visti da qualcuno, di amare, anche, qualcuno).


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Molto raro, però ricordo che era bello. Il problema sai è che mentre lo cerco inciampo sempre in queste storie


ma tu non sei quella che non vuole relazioni impegnative?


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu non sei quella che non vuole relazioni impegnative?


Si dice sempre così con quelli di passaggio.


----------



## ladyred (3 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu non sei quella che non vuole relazioni impegnative?


Certo, perché non c’è nessuno che mi può dare altro e chi magari lo vuole dare non mi interessa


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Certo, perché non c’è nessuno che mi può dare altro e chi magari lo vuole dare non mi interessa


quindi il problema non sussiste


----------



## ladyred (4 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi il problema non sussiste


Si sperando ci vedremo ancora


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2019)

se hai le tette abbastanza grandi e mantieni questa disponibilità, perchè non dovrebbe volerti vedere ancora?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> se hai le tette abbastanza grandi e mantieni questa disponibilità, perchè non dovrebbe volerti vedere ancora?


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu stai proiettando.
> Ci sono uomini, e anche donne, che sono pietre.
> E uomini e donne che sperano nel nulla.
> Si fosse tutti simili, non avremmo tutti i problemi che amore e sesso danno.
> Ma in fin dei conti, questo è vivere.


Ma io proprio questo dicevo.


danny ha detto:


> Eh si.
> Stai vedendo te stesso.
> Io cerco di non farlo.
> Io non riuscirei a non provare sofferenza per un distacco.
> Mica tutti sono così.


Certo lo so, io stesso lo sottolineavo ironicamente


----------



## ladyred (4 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> se hai le tette abbastanza grandi e mantieni questa disponibilità, perchè non dovrebbe volerti vedere ancora?


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


>


Voleva sapere la misura delle tette.


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Voleva sapere la misura delle vette.


no per una volta ero serio.

qui non  stiamo parlando di amore, ma di cazzi infiocchettati di rosa.   il che va anche bene, basta sapere che sono cazzi infiocchettati e non altro


----------



## ladyred (4 Novembre 2019)

Bhe comunque aspetto lui o pare brutto se lo cerco ancora io?


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Bhe comunque aspetto lui o pare brutto se lo cerco ancora io?


La volta scorsa non hai dato retta al referendum, quindi cercalo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Bhe comunque aspetto lui o pare brutto se lo cerco ancora io?


Puoi. 
Però come una persona normale, senza promettere un crescendo sessuale anche perché finisce presto.


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Bhe comunque aspetto lui o pare brutto se lo cerco ancora io?


Scrivigli tu, se il tuo scopo è rivederlo quanto prima. 
Fagli capire che se lo desideri è perché lo ritieni un bravo amante.
Cerca di non dirlo in modo troppo esplicito.


----------



## ladyred (4 Novembre 2019)

ok grazie ! Si certo non sarò esplicita ma cercherò di incuriosirlo di più tipo...


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Bhe comunque aspetto lui o pare brutto se lo cerco ancora io?


Ma fallo morire. 
Chiamalo, scopalo, raccontagli subito dopo che ti sei fidanzata e che lui è gelosissimo ma è un figo dwlla madonna e ce l'ha anche più lungo, ma che comunque quando tu avrai voglia lo chiamerai ancora perché ti fa un po' pena mollarlo così dopo anni che si era reso disponibile per occupare i tuoi tempi morti, insomma trova il modo per darti valore, cazzo.


----------



## ladyred (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma fallo morire.
> Chiamalo, scopalo, raccontagli subito dopo che ti sei fidanzata e che lui è gelosissimo ma è un figo dwlla madonna e ce l'ha anche più lungo, ma che comunque quando tu avrai voglia lo chiamerai ancora perché ti fa un po' pena mollarlo così dopo anni che si era reso disponibile per occupare i tuoi tempi morti, insomma trova il modo per darti valore, cazzo.


Addirittura ?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> ok grazie ! Si certo non sarò esplicita ma cercherò di incuriosirlo di più tipo...


Non devi incuriosirlo. Ti conosce. Gli piaci. Smettila di pensare che ti faccia un piacere.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma fallo morire.
> Chiamalo, scopalo, raccontagli subito dopo che ti sei fidanzata e che lui è gelosissimo ma è un figo dwlla madonna e ce l'ha anche più lungo, ma che comunque quando tu avrai voglia lo chiamerai ancora perché ti fa un po' pena mollarlo così dopo anni che si era reso disponibile per occupare i tuoi tempi morti, insomma trova il modo per darti valore, cazzo.


Ma daiii. Questo è darsi valore???


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Novembre 2019)

Concordo 
Però giocherei più sul dirgli che non è l'unico, che ce ne sono altri che ti cercano, che oggi a te domani chissà, fargli leggere qualche messaggio, chiedere il suo consiglio su una possibile altra scopata ecc ecc
Ovviamente riferirgli subito se ti fai un altro.
Se conosco la categoria "maschio cinquantenne" (e la conosco ) ci sarà da ridere.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Addirittura ?


Ho esagerato per farti capire che il valore che trasmetti è quello di una donna da prendere quando si vuole e come si vuole.
Trova tu il modo per dare un'immagine diversa, un po' più desiderabile. Non basta darla per esserlo.
Permettiti di fare la preziosa.
E' il modo migliore per far sì che siano anche gli altri a cercarti.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Concordo
> Però giocherei più sul dirgli che non è l'unico, che ce ne sono altri che ti cercano, che oggi a te domani chissà, fargli leggere qualche messaggio, chiedere il suo consiglio su una possibile altra scopata ecc ecc
> Ovviamente riferirgli subito se ti fai un altro.
> Se conosco la categoria "maschio cinquantenne" (e la conosco ) ci sarà da ridere.


Ecco, direi che questo va bene.
Però deve essere credibile nel farlo, ovviamente.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2019)

Un giorno capirò cosa c’è di divertente a sforzarsi di essere quello che non si è 
A me sti giochini “ce l’ho solo io e di traverso e devi sudare per averla” mi fanno cadere le palle
Evidentemente a certi uomini piacciono
Il mio valore non lo determino da quanto sono in grado di far ballare un uomo prima di dargliela


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un giorno capirò cosa c’è di divertente a sforzarsi di essere quello che non si è
> A me sti giochini “ce l’ho solo io e di traverso e devi sudare per averla” mi fanno cadere le palle
> *Evidentemente a certi uomini piacciono*
> Il mio valore non lo determino da quanto sono in grado di far ballare un uomo prima di dargliela


Il valore che gli uomini ti danno è quello che tu ti attribuisci.
E non è molto quello di  una che puoi prendere quando ti pare e piace tanto dice sempre sì.
A meno che Ladyred non desideri  una vita di relazioni mordi e fuggi in cui continua a pensare se è brutto telefonare lei o aspettare che si svegli lui, direi che è ora di smetterla di ambire a essere  la svuotacoglioni del tempo libero dei cinquantenni che frequenta.
Agli uomini il genere Ladyred calza a pennello: scopa, non rompe, non pretende, si accontenta.
Io lo dico per lei, non per il nostro genere. Agli uomini farebbe comodo fossero tutte così.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho esagerato per farti capire che il valore che trasmetti è quello di una donna da prendere quando si vuole e come si vuole.
> Trova tu il modo per dare un'immagine diversa, un po' più desiderabile. Non basta darla per esserlo.
> Permettiti di fare la preziosa.
> E' il modo migliore per far sì che siano anche gli altri a cercarti.


Da un estremo all'altro, insomma, peraltro credo col rischio di avere lo stesso risultato controproducente. Io davvero non capisco. Se mi pongo a un uomo come colei che ti offre un pompino con l'ingoio "per la prossima volta", cioè faccio diventare  "il pompino" l'obiettivo, cosa ti sto comunicando? E se invece mi pongo come quella che ne scopa diversi oltre a te, ti comunico davvero un valore aggiunto? Cioè: casomai il fatto di averne altri in contemporanea cerco di farlo "passare" in sordina. Non è che se tolgo valore a te ne aggiungo a me. Non funziona. (o almeno non funzionerebbe per me con gli uomini che mi interessano). Si crede di svalorizzare gli altri  (riducendoli al rango di divertissement), quando se la realtà non corrisponde invero si svalorizza sempre se stessi. Cosa si vince poi con questa modalità relazionale? Uno che prende il numerino come dal salumiere anziché attendere che sia il salumiere a dirgli "prego!...". Pensare invece che qualsivoglia relazione passa da un certo tipo di contenuti, e che se il mezzo per ottenerla e' quello di sostituire l'escalation di prestazioni con l'invito a pigliare il numero, forse non mostriamo alcun contenuto diverso dalla messa in atto di tentativi (per me patetici) del risveglio di ciò che di più banale e scontato vi è in una relazione agli esordi, vale a dire l'arrapamento? Io direi invece che il bello di questi giochi sta nel fare uscire l'arrapamento mostrando altre carte. Credo che tra l'altro in questa maniera si faccia anche una discreta scrematura, col bel rischio di perdere per strada quelli che di chi sono io fotte sega.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Concordo
> Però giocherei più sul dirgli che non è l'unico, che ce ne sono altri che ti cercano, che oggi a te domani chissà, fargli leggere qualche messaggio, chiedere il suo consiglio su una possibile altra scopata ecc ecc
> Ovviamente riferirgli subito se ti fai un altro.
> Se conosco la categoria "maschio cinquantenne" (e la conosco ) ci sarà da ridere.


Eh certo.
Mi ricordo bene in che termini parlasti della tua ex amante quando iniziò la frequentazione con un altro. Assunse proprio un bel valore.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Da un estremo all'altro, insomma, peraltro credo col rischio di avere lo stesso risultato controproducente. Io davvero non capisco. Se mi pongo a un uomo come colei che ti offre un pompino con l'ingoio "per la prossima volta", cioè faccio diventare  "il pompino" l'obiettivo, cosa ti sto comunicando? E se invece mi pongo come quella che ne scopa diversi oltre a te, ti comunico davvero un valore aggiunto? Cioè: casomai il fatto di averne altri in contemporanea cerco di farlo "passare" in sordina. Non è che se tolgo valore a te ne aggiungo a me. Non funziona. (o almeno non funzionerebbe per me con gli uomini che mi interessano). Si crede di svalorizzare gli altri  (riducendoli al rango di divertissement), quando se la realtà non corrisponde invero si svalorizza sempre se stessi. Cosa si vince poi con questa modalità relazionale? Uno che prende il numerino come dal salumiere anziché attendere che sia il salumiere a dirgli "prego!...". Pensare invece che qualsivoglia relazione passa da un certo tipo di contenuti, e che se il mezzo per ottenerla e' quello di sostituire l'escalation di prestazioni con l'invito a pigliare il numero, forse non mostriamo alcun contenuto diverso dalla messa in atto di tentativi (per me patetici) del risveglio di ciò che di più banale e scontato vi è in una relazione agli esordi, vale a dire l'arrapamento? Io direi invece che il bello di questi giochi sta nel fare uscire l'arrapamento mostrando altre carte. Credo che tra l'altro in questa maniera si faccia anche una discreta scrematura, col bel rischio di perdere per strada quelli che di chi sono io fotte sega.


A ogni uomo occorre riservare il trattamento giusto.
Secondo te a questo tipo qui che se la prende quando gli pare devi proprio dargliela facile?


----------



## Irrisoluto (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> *Il valore che gli uomini ti danno è quello che tu ti attribuisci.*
> E non è molto quello di  una che puoi prendere quando ti pare e piace tanto dice sempre sì.
> A meno che Ladyred non desideri  una vita di relazioni mordi e fuggi in cui continua a pensare se è brutto telefonare lei o aspettare che si svegli lui, direi che è ora di smetterla di ambire a essere  la svuotacoglioni del tempo libero dei cinquantenni che frequenta.
> Agli uomini il genere Ladyred calza a pennello: scopa, non rompe, non pretende, si accontenta.
> Io lo dico per lei, non per il nostro genere. Agli uomini farebbe comodo fossero tutte così.


Neretto: purtroppo no. Se sei un cesso e fai la preziosa, scoperai ancora meno che dandola sempre a tutti.
Non dico che sia il caso di lady, che ne so com'è.
Però cerchiamo di vedere la realtà: chi la svende, nella maggior parte dei casi, lo fa perché ha capito che è il solo modo di attirare l'attenzione.
D'altra parte, quando una donna poco interessante si avvicina a me, già so che sarà più disponibile di una strafiga che - potendoselo permettere - se la tirerà fino a sfibrarmi i maroni.
Insomma, non capovolgiamo la realtà: il valore che ti attribuisci deriva almeno in parte da quello che hai potuto constatare nel tuo rapportarti al mondo.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A ogni uomo occorre riservare il trattamento giusto.
> Secondo te a questo tipo qui che se la prende quando gli pare devi proprio dargliela facile?


Cioè dovrei fare come un camaleonte senza avere la natura del camaleonte. Quello che gira dentro me? 
Poni il caso.
Mi trovo davanti uno che ritengo mi veda come  "un buco" in cui all'occorrenza infilare. Davvero devo guardare a lui e cambiare la mia pelle? Cioè: mi guarderà diversamente se gliela faccio sudare? Se sono già arrivata a un certo tipo di conclusione, posto che non sono più una adolescente spaventata all'idea di farmi la fama del "putanun" della scuola, direi che passo oltre senza mettermi a cantare "sooono dooonnaaaa.... Oltre alla fica c'è dippiu'". Per metterla in musica...


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Neretto: purtroppo no. Se sei un cesso e fai la preziosa, scoperai ancora meno che dandola sempre a tutti.
> Non dico che sia il caso di lady, che ne so com'è.
> Però cerchiamo di vedere la realtà: chi la svende, nella maggior parte dei casi, lo fa perché ha capito che è il solo modo di attirare l'attenzione.
> D'altra parte, quando una donna poco interessante si avvicina a me, già so che sarà più disponibile di una strafiga che - potendoselo permettere - se la tirerà fino a sfibrarmi i maroni.
> Insomma, non capovolgiamo la realtà: il valore che ti attribuisci deriva almeno in parte da quello che hai potuto constatare nel tuo rapportarti al mondo.


Si ma cosa me ne frega della scopata con uno che a quel punto penso che pensi "scopiamoci sto cesso, che tanto è facile?".


----------



## Lostris (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il valore che gli uomini ti danno è quello che tu ti attribuisci.
> E non è molto quello di  una che puoi prendere quando ti pare e piace tanto dice sempre sì.
> A meno che Ladyred non desideri  una vita di relazioni mordi e fuggi in cui continua a pensare se è brutto telefonare lei o aspettare che si svegli lui, direi che è ora di smetterla di ambire a essere  la svuotacoglioni del tempo libero dei cinquantenni che frequenta.
> Agli uomini il genere Ladyred calza a pennello: scopa, non rompe, non pretende, si accontenta.
> Io lo dico per lei, non per il nostro genere. Agli uomini farebbe comodo fossero tutte così.


Ci sono uomini e uomini.
Per fortuna, direi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un giorno capirò cosa c’è di divertente a sforzarsi di essere quello che non si è
> A me sti giochini “ce l’ho solo io e di traverso e devi sudare per averla” mi fanno cadere le palle
> Evidentemente a certi uomini piacciono
> Il mio valore non lo determino da quanto sono in grado di far ballare un uomo prima di dargliela


ladyred, ha ben altro problema.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il valore che gli uomini ti danno è quello che tu ti attribuisci.
> E non è molto quello di  una che puoi prendere quando ti pare e piace tanto dice sempre sì.
> A meno che Ladyred non desideri  una vita di relazioni mordi e fuggi in cui continua a pensare se è brutto telefonare lei o aspettare che si svegli lui, direi che è ora di smetterla di ambire a essere  la svuotacoglioni del tempo libero dei cinquantenni che frequenta.
> Agli uomini il genere Ladyred calza a pennello: scopa, non rompe, non pretende, si accontenta.
> Io lo dico per lei, non per il nostro genere. Agli uomini farebbe comodo fossero tutte così.


Appunto e il valore che tu ti dai è nell’essere te stessa, non di fare giochetti da quella che te la da per farti un favore ma potrebbe darla a un sacco di altri uomini
Io non dico che lei debba essere sempre disponibile ma che debba fare quello che fa star bene a lei
Il problema è che lei è disponibile e poi rimurgina
Il mio consiglio non è quello di giocare o fingere di essere quello che non è, ma di capire chi è e cosa vuole e comportarsi di conseguenza
Vuoi darla come se non fosse tua? Bene
Basta che sei serena con te stessa


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Neretto: purtroppo no. Se sei un cesso e fai la preziosa, scoperai ancora meno che dandola sempre a tutti.
> Non dico che sia il caso di lady, che ne so com'è.
> Però cerchiamo di vedere la realtà: chi la svende, nella maggior parte dei casi, lo fa perché ha capito che è il solo modo di attirare l'attenzione.
> D'altra parte, quando una donna poco interessante si avvicina a me, già so che sarà più disponibile di una strafiga che - potendoselo permettere - se la tirerà fino a sfibrarmi i maroni.
> Insomma, non capovolgiamo la realtà: il valore che ti attribuisci deriva almeno in parte da quello che hai potuto constatare nel tuo rapportarti al mondo.


Puoi essere un cesso e non svenderti. Conta sempre il valore che ti dai


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

Comunque ho la sensazione che questo 3d abbia un po' liberato un certo tipo di immaginario, in cui i rapporti sono il frutto di un mero  "procacciamento" di figa e di cazzo.
Come beccare il vermetto per gli uccellini, ed essere rapidi a infilarselo nel gozzo, per garantirsi la razione quotidiana. L'immaginario delle donne compiaciute nell'offerta di prestazioni della prossima volta, o anche della donna che  "la DEVE" dare / offrire a tanti, francamente non credo che corrisponda più di tanto al mondo femminile. Più forse al desiderio maschile.
Diverso tempo fa in Egitto  (in altro contesto) un uomo mi zitti' dicendo che  "la donna deve fare ciò che piace all'uomo". Al tempo rimasi sbigottita, pensai al frutto  (malato) di chissà quale cultura diversa dalla nostra  ....


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto e il valore che tu ti dai è nell’essere te stessa, non di fare giochetti da quella che te la da per farti un favore ma potrebbe darla a un sacco di altri uomini
> Io non dico che lei debba essere sempre disponibile ma che debba fare quello che fa star bene a lei
> Il problema è che lei è disponibile e poi rimurgina
> Il mio consiglio non è quello di giocare o fingere di essere quello che non è, ma di capire chi è e cosa vuole e comportarsi di conseguenza
> ...


Infatti il problema è quello.
Se fosse CONTENTA non starebbe nemmeno a porsi problemi su di lui. Che se mi pongo problemi sull'altro, alla fine sono problemi miei. Se lo stare bene quelle due ore insieme mi lascia giorni in uno stato di sofferenza a chiedermi cosa pensa lui, e' evidente che sto perdendo il mio preziosissimo tempo. Che è prezioso tanto se in quello stesso tempo avessi da scoparmi un esercito a seguire, quanto se l'alternativa di impiego di quel tempo fosse un idromassaggio. Più passa il tempo più mi rendo conto che il mio e' prezioso perché io sono preziosa. Quello passato a rendermi preziosa per un altro, al di fuori della beneficenza, non è tempo per me.


----------



## Irrisoluto (5 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si ma cosa me ne frega della scopata con uno che a quel punto penso che pensi "scopiamoci sto cesso, che tanto è facile?".


beh evidentemente a qualcuna interessa comunque scopare così.
io personalmente non riesco a scoparmi donne che non trovo attraenti.
ma nel senso proprio che il mio corpo non reagisce 
per quanto riguarda chi fa cosa per far piacere all'altro, credi che gli uomini non si preoccupino di fare cio' che piace alla donna?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto e il valore che tu ti dai è nell’essere te stessa, non di fare giochetti da quella che te la da per farti un favore ma potrebbe darla a un sacco di altri uomini
> Io non dico che lei debba essere sempre disponibile ma che debba fare quello che fa star bene a lei
> Il problema è che lei è disponibile e poi rimurgina
> Il mio consiglio non è quello di giocare o fingere di essere quello che non è, ma di capire chi è e cosa vuole e comportarsi di conseguenza
> ...


Il punto è che Lady interpreta quella che vuole solo sesso. Ma poi vuole una relazione.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> beh evidentemente a qualcuna interessa comunque scopare così.
> io personalmente non riesco a scoparmi donne che non trovo attraenti.
> ma nel senso proprio che il mio corpo non reagisce
> per quanto riguarda chi fa cosa per far piacere all'altro, credi che gli uomini non si preoccupino di fare cio' che piace alla donna?


Ma non me ne può fregare di meno, oggi come oggi. Da piccola ti avrei detto che era bello mettere i ragazzi  "alla prova" per vedere " cosa  facevano per te". Adesso che facessero quello che vogliono, e nella misura in cui mi fa piacere ben venga.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> beh evidentemente a qualcuna interessa comunque scopare così.
> io personalmente non riesco a scoparmi donne che non trovo attraenti.
> ma nel senso proprio che il mio corpo non reagisce
> per quanto riguarda chi fa cosa per far piacere all'altro, credi che gli uomini non si preoccupino di fare cio' che piace alla donna?


Possiamo esprimere le nostre condoglianze per il difficile funzionamento?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> beh evidentemente a qualcuna interessa comunque scopare così.
> io personalmente non riesco a scoparmi donne che non trovo attraenti.
> ma nel senso proprio che il mio corpo non reagisce
> per quanto riguarda chi fa cosa per far piacere all'altro, credi che gli uomini non si preoccupino di fare cio' che piace alla donna?


Dai che cosa dici?
Tutti facciamo sesso con chi troviamo attraente!
Però se lo dici così sembra che ti interessi solo l’aspetto estetico e, poiché le donne considerano anche altro, diventi poco attraente. Pensaci.
Mi fai venire in mente Bettarini quando aveva detto che agli inizi della sua relazione con la Ventura era sorpreso di esserne attratto perché lui era abituato a donne più belle.
Cioè Simona Ventura non era abbastanza bella? 
Immediatamente ogni donna ha pensato come avesse potuto lei stare con un cretino simile.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> beh evidentemente a qualcuna interessa comunque scopare così.
> io personalmente non riesco a scoparmi donne che non trovo attraenti.
> ma nel senso proprio che il mio corpo non reagisce
> per quanto riguarda chi fa cosa per far piacere all'altro, credi che gli uomini non si preoccupino di fare cio' che piace alla donna?


Perché c’è chi ci riesce? Dubito
Caso mai ognuno di noi trova attraenti persone diverse?


----------



## Marjanna (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma fallo morire.
> Chiamalo, scopalo, raccontagli subito dopo che ti sei fidanzata e che lui è gelosissimo ma è un figo dwlla madonna e ce l'ha anche più lungo, ma che comunque quando tu avrai voglia lo chiamerai ancora perché ti fa un po' pena mollarlo così dopo anni che si era reso disponibile per occupare i tuoi tempi morti, insomma trova il modo per darti valore, cazzo.


Ma non dovrebbe dirgli queste cose per... dovrebbe eventualmente farle, per rapporti con uomini di questo tipo averne almeno un 3 / 4 a giro, fuori uno non ci pensa perchè ci sarebbe subito un altro, sempre se a lei piace questo.
Però da quanto lei scrive le vive sempre con uno, come fossero delle storie.



danny ha detto:


> A ogni uomo occorre riservare il trattamento giusto.
> Secondo te a questo tipo qui che se la prende quando gli pare devi proprio dargliela facile?


Se la prende quando lo cerca lei se non ho capito male, altrimenti non si vedrebbero proprio.
In passato ha detto che la cercava anche lui, ma solo per scopare.
A me pare che @ladyred abbia ben che chiaro che non c'è trippa per gatti, solo che chiedersi "se pare brutto" è proprio una nota stonata... 
E non è che il problema sia la scopata, è che anche spenderci un neurone è tempo sprecato.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché c’è chi ci riesce? Dubito
> Caso mai ognuno di noi trova attraenti persone diverse?


un pornoattore deve fornire la prestazione anche se la donna non è esattamente il suo ideale.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> un pornoattore deve fornire la prestazione anche se la donna non è esattamente il suo ideale.


Un pornoattore ha capacità di reazione agli stimoli superiore alla media.
Non è un uomo comune.
E comunque le attrici sono quasi tutte fighe e disponibili a tutto, salvo generi di nicchia.



Lostris ha detto:


> Ci sono uomini e uomini.
> Per fortuna, direi.


Certo, ma evidentemente non capitano a Ladyred.
Una ragione ci sarà.



Nocciola ha detto:


> *Appunto e il valore che tu ti dai è nell’essere te stessa,* non di fare giochetti da quella che te la da per farti un favore ma potrebbe darla a un sacco di altri uomini
> Io non dico che lei debba essere sempre disponibile ma che debba fare quello che fa star bene a lei
> Il problema è che lei è disponibile e poi rimurgina
> Il mio consiglio non è quello di giocare o fingere di essere quello che non è, ma di capire chi è e cosa vuole e comportarsi di conseguenza
> ...


Ma se quel te stessa è darsi via così, per restare sola a rimuginare su cosa ci sia di sbagliato nell'averlo fatto, non va bene.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Possiamo esprimere le nostre condoglianze per il difficile funzionamento?


Normalissimo, direi.
O sei uno con in testa il sesso e ti scoperesti anche un cinghiale imbalsamato o una statua del Canova, oppure ti deve piacere la donna con cui vai.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché c’è chi ci riesce? Dubito
> Caso mai ognuno di noi trova attraenti persone diverse?


Eh... 
Ma che poi... Io posso anche avere un singolo desiderio da soddisfare, e nel fare questo rivolgermi ad uno che non starei minimamente a cacare in un momento diverso dal singolo soddisfacimento di quel desiderio. Solo che poi espresso il desiderio, soddisfatto il desiderio, direi che ho pure in chiaro dove collocarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> un pornoattore deve fornire la prestazione anche se la donna non è esattamente il suo ideale.


Parlavamo di sesso fatto per piacere non per lavoro


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un pornoattore ha capacità di reazione agli stimoli superiore alla media.
> Non è un uomo comune.
> E comunque le attrici sono quasi tutte fighe e disponibili a tutto, salvo generi di nicchia.
> 
> ...


E viceversa.
Però evidenziarlo con un senso di superiorità fa ridere.


----------



## Irrisoluto (5 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché c’è chi ci riesce? Dubito
> Caso mai ognuno di noi trova attraenti persone diverse?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai che cosa dici?
> Tutti facciamo sesso con chi troviamo attraente!
> Però se lo dici così sembra che ti interessi solo l’aspetto estetico e, poiché le donne considerano anche altro, diventi poco attraente. Pensaci.
> Mi fai venire in mente Bettarini quando aveva detto che agli inizi della sua relazione con la Ventura era sorpreso di esserne attratto perché lui era abituato a donne più belle.
> ...


Dunque, innanzitutto io rispondevo a @Foglia che immaginava che il cinquantenne di ladyred potesse pensare "scopiamoci sto cesso, che tanto è facile?" e volevo per l'appunto rimarcare che è difficile scoparti una che trovi sia un cesso.
poi c'è chi lo fa comunque eh, ma devi essere davvero disperato, uscire da anni di astinenza, o avere una iperreattività sessuale.
Poi, l'avrò ripetuto mille volte, per me la differenza tra aspetto fisico e il resto (intelligenza, carattere, ecc.) non sussiste nemmeno e anzi mi dà un po' la nausea anche solo parlarne.
Ma voi come fate a distinguere le sensazioni che ti dà uno sguardo dalla forma del viso, o la forma del corpo dal modo di muoverlo? E' un tutt'uno, mi pare ovvio.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma voi come fate a distinguere le sensazioni che ti dà uno sguardo dalla forma del viso, o la forma del corpo dal modo di muoverlo? E' un tutt'uno, mi pare ovvio.


Uomini e donne non hanno gli stessi parametri nel valutare un partner.
Per questo l'argomento è fonte da anni di continua discussione sul forum.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlavamo di sesso fatto per piacere non per lavoro


dici che i pornoattori non si divertono a lavorare?


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici che i pornoattori non si divertono a lavorare?


Non lo so. Tu ti diverti sempre al lavoro? Io dipende.


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non dovrebbe dirgli queste cose per... dovrebbe eventualmente farle, per rapporti con uomini di questo tipo averne almeno un 3 / 4 a giro, fuori uno non ci pensa perchè ci sarebbe subito un altro, sempre se a lei piace questo.
> Però da quanto lei scrive le vive sempre con uno, come fossero delle storie.
> 
> 
> ...


non ci sentivamo da quasi 9 anni, è stato lui che quest’estate ha iniziato a scrivermi per vederci.Poi dopo il primo incontro gli ho scritto io, ma solo perché non volevo aspettare troppo, e ora stessa cosa. Tutto qui. Credo semplicemente che lui a differenza mia ne tiene altre a disposizione. 
lunedì scorso però mi sono sentita con l’altro cantante di Napoli e mi aveva chiesto di vederci, ma non potevo. Sicuramente se avessi visto un altro ora ci penserei meno.


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici che i pornoattori non si divertono a lavorare?


Secondo me dipende dalla giornata.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> non ci sentivamo da quasi 9 anni, è stato lui che quest’estate ha iniziato a scrivermi per vederci.Poi dopo il primo incontro gli ho scritto io, ma solo perché non volevo aspettare troppo, e ora stessa cosa. Tutto qui. Credo semplicemente che lui a differenza mia ne tiene altre a disposizione.
> lunedì scorso però mi sono sentita con l’altro cantante di Napoli e mi aveva chiesto di vederci, ma non potevo. Sicuramente se avessi visto un altro ora ci penserei meno.


Però lui è sposato, che ne abbia altre è poco rilevante, il fatto è che ha una solida parte concreta dove trovare l'affetto che poi tu parti a cercare in lui. Se ti ha ricercato probabilmente se l'è spassata bene con te, ma non senza la componente del desiderio (tuo verso di lui), infatti dici che ti eri innamorata. 
Dipende molto da cosa vuoi tu, quello che ti ha scritto @danny in precedenza e che ha suscitato un po' di scalpore, sostanzialmente è un mezzuccio per levargli desiderio e mostrargli che lo collochi altrove. Un amo a cui potrebbe facilmente attaccarsi. Ma non è che ci guadagni niente di che alla fine. Insomma non è che far ste cose produci amore, o una qualche forma di affetto, poi se non hai chiaro il mezzo rischi di rimanerci coinvolta tu.
Cerca di capire dentro di te questo affetto che dici sorgere dalla scopata da dove parta.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dunque, innanzitutto io rispondevo a @Foglia che immaginava che il cinquantenne di ladyred potesse pensare "scopiamoci sto cesso, che tanto è facile?" e volevo per l'appunto rimarcare che è difficile scoparti una che trovi sia un cesso.
> poi c'è chi lo fa comunque eh, ma devi essere davvero disperato, uscire da anni di astinenza, o avere una iperreattività sessuale.
> Poi, l'avrò ripetuto mille volte, per me la differenza tra aspetto fisico e il resto (intelligenza, carattere, ecc.) non sussiste nemmeno e anzi mi dà un po' la nausea anche solo parlarne.
> Ma voi come fate a distinguere le sensazioni che ti dà uno sguardo dalla forma del viso, o la forma del corpo dal modo di muoverlo? E' un tutt'uno, mi pare ovvio.


Non so perché mi hai fatto dipingere uno scenario che non ho mai dipinto , laddove la ipotesi cesso = più disponibilità la hai fatta  TU. Io ho risposto per me, e per me andare a letto con uno pesando che viene con me perché  "sono facile" (in quanto cessa che quindi fatica a rimediare cazzi) non mi interesserebbe. A MENO CHE  (ma qui si apre più o meno il campo delle perversioni, e sinceramente credo che non avrei dubbi su dove collocare sia le perversioni, sia chi uso per soddisfarle) io non traessi specifico godimento nell'andare con uno che mi considera un cesso, e che è attratto dalla mia facilità. Però ripeto: so anche bene dove collocherei lui.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però lui è sposato, che ne abbia altre è poco rilevante, il fatto è che ha una solida parte concreta dove trovare l'affetto che poi tu parti a cercare in lui. Se ti ha ricercato probabilmente se l'è spassata bene con te, ma non senza la componente del desiderio (tuo verso di lui), infatti dici che ti eri innamorata.
> Dipende molto da cosa vuoi tu, quello che ti ha scritto @danny in precedenza e che ha suscitato un po' di scalpore, sostanzialmente è un mezzuccio per levargli desiderio e mostrargli che lo collochi altrove. Un amo a cui potrebbe facilmente attaccarsi. Ma non è che ci guadagni niente di che alla fine. Insomma non è che far ste cose produci amore, o una qualche forma di affetto, poi se non hai chiaro il mezzo rischi di rimanerci coinvolta tu.
> Cerca di capire dentro di te questo affetto che dici sorgere dalla scopata da dove parta.


Di sicuro sconfiggi la solitudine che traspare dai post di Ladyred.
Dare sesso per non ricevere niente può creare dei vuoti pazzeschi, in certi casi 
No, amore non ne crei, ma almeno mantieni più il controllo della situazione.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so. Tu ti diverti sempre al lavoro? Io dipende.


il mio in effetti è spesso un lavoro da marciapiede e talvolta mi diverto anche.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende dalla giornata.


cosa ti impedisce di provare


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> il mio in effetti è spesso un lavoro da marciapiede e talvolta mi diverto anche.


Pure io a volte mi diverto. Credo sia una bella fortuna


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però lui è sposato, che ne abbia altre è poco rilevante, il fatto è che ha una solida parte concreta dove trovare l'affetto che poi tu parti a cercare in lui. Se ti ha ricercato probabilmente se l'è spassata bene con te, ma non senza la componente del desiderio (tuo verso di lui), infatti dici che ti eri innamorata.
> Dipende molto da cosa vuoi tu, quello che ti ha scritto @danny in precedenza e che ha suscitato un po' di scalpore, sostanzialmente è un mezzuccio per levargli desiderio e mostrargli che lo collochi altrove. Un amo a cui potrebbe facilmente attaccarsi. Ma non è che ci guadagni niente di che alla fine. Insomma non è che far ste cose produci amore, o una qualche forma di affetto, poi se non hai chiaro il mezzo rischi di rimanerci coinvolta tu.
> Cerca di capire dentro di te questo affetto che dici sorgere dalla scopata da dove parta.


No non è sposato. Quello sposato era il cantante con cui c’era stata solo una cosa post concerto. Lui non è sposato ha solo tante donne per le mani, almeno così era 9 anni fa e lo è anche ora . Ha una figlia e una nipote ma niente moglie


----------



## Marjanna (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> No non è sposato. Quello sposato era il cantante con cui c’era stata solo una cosa post concerto. Lui non è sposato ha solo tante donne per le mani, almeno così era 9 anni fa e lo è anche ora . Ha una figlia e una nipote ma niente moglie


Non avevo capito... bè ma allora non si deve nascondere, non hai mai provato ad invitarlo fuori, al cinema, a teatro, o altro? Anche durante il weekend durante il giorno?

(Sei sicura che non abbia una pseudo fidanzata ufficiale?)


----------



## Irrisoluto (5 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so perché mi hai fatto dipingere uno scenario che non ho mai dipinto , laddove la ipotesi cesso = più disponibilità la hai fatta  TU. Io ho risposto per me, e per me andare a letto con uno pesando che viene con me perché  "sono facile" (in quanto cessa che quindi fatica a rimediare cazzi) non mi interesserebbe. A MENO CHE  (ma qui si apre più o meno il campo delle perversioni, e sinceramente credo che non avrei dubbi su dove collocare sia le perversioni, sia chi uso per soddisfarle) io non traessi specifico godimento nell'andare con uno che mi considera un cesso, e che è attratto dalla mia facilità. Però ripeto: so anche bene dove collocherei lui.


Ok mea culpa, avevo frainteso il tuo pensiero, capita 
Fraintendo anche se penso che stai giudicando negativamente le perversioni? Se due pervertiti sono consenzienti che ben vengano le perversioni


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ok mea culpa, avevo frainteso il tuo pensiero, capita
> Fraintendo anche se penso che stai giudicando negativamente le perversioni? Se due pervertiti sono consenzienti che ben vengano le perversioni


Non giudico male le perversioni, ma non credo di sminuirle se non me ne faccio un elemento attorno a cui adattare la mia vita


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non avevo capito... bè ma allora non si deve nascondere, non hai mai provato ad invitarlo fuori, al cinema, a teatro, o altro? Anche durante il weekend durante il giorno?
> 
> (Sei sicura che non abbia una pseudo fidanzata ufficiale?)


Quando ci siamo visti la prima volta, cioè quella che gli avevo chiesto di risalire a casa.... prima mi aveva detto che qualche volta mi avrebbe invitata da lui. Abita a circa 50 minuti di auto da me. Però bho.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Quando ci siamo visti la prima volta, cioè quella che gli avevo chiesto di risalire a casa.... prima mi aveva detto che qualche volta mi avrebbe invitata da lui. Abita a circa 50 minuti di auto da me. Però bho.


pensa, io sto ancora aspettando l'invito di Natale di mia cognata, eppure mi ha detto anni fa "il prossimo Natale tocca a me".
Non ha specificato di quale anno


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non avevo capito... bè ma allora non si deve nascondere, non hai mai provato ad invitarlo fuori, al cinema, a teatro, o altro? Anche durante il weekend durante il giorno?
> 
> (Sei sicura che non abbia una pseudo fidanzata ufficiale?)


ma secondo te, uno come quello descritto da Ladyred, di fronte ad una cosa che anche solo lontanamente possa sapere di impegno non scapperebbe come una lepre?


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Quando ci siamo visti la prima volta, cioè quella che gli avevo chiesto di risalire a casa.... prima mi aveva detto che qualche volta mi avrebbe invitata da lui. Abita a circa 50 minuti di auto da me. Però bho.


abbi pazienza.

io posso capire tante cose e tollerarne altre, ma francamente a me qui pare tutto chiaro.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Quando ci siamo visti la prima volta, cioè quella che gli avevo chiesto di risalire a casa.... prima mi aveva detto che qualche volta mi avrebbe invitata da lui. Abita a circa 50 minuti di auto da me. Però bho.


Intendevo quando vi vedevate anni fa. Comunque anche tu hai la facoltà di invitare lui a uscire, non è che l'unica opzione che hai è mandare un messaggio dove fai intendere che la darai e farai la porca, a meno che a te non vada bene esclusivamente questo. Puoi invitarlo fuori, fare qualcosa insieme.



perplesso ha detto:


> ma secondo te, uno come quello descritto da Ladyred, di fronte ad una cosa che anche solo lontanamente possa sapere di impegno non scapperebbe come una lepre?


Molto molto probabile. Ma mangiare una pizza assieme o vedersi un film non mi pare niente di che. Tentavo di capire se proprio evitasse di farsi vedere in giro con lei.

L'invito al giro all'Ikea per consigli su scelta di qualche mobile con tanto di controllo delle misure, e passaggio obbligato alla sezione copriletti, lenzuola, stoviglie, scatolame vario forse lo eviterei 



perplesso ha detto:


> qui pare tutto chiaro.


Io vorrei sentire se a @ladyred è chiaro.


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> abbi pazienza.
> 
> io posso capire tante cose e tollerarne altre, ma francamente a me qui pare tutto chiaro.


Cioè che si scopa ogni tanto easy e stop.


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Intendevo quando vi vedevate anni fa. Comunque anche tu hai la facoltà di invitare lui a uscire, non è che l'unica opzione che hai è mandare un messaggio dove fai intendere che la darai e farai la porca, a meno che a te non vada bene esclusivamente questo. Puoi invitarlo fuori, fare qualcosa insieme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No ma neanche mi andrebbe di chiedergli una pizza, cioè non è il tipo di cosa che abbiamo mai fatto insieme.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> No ma neanche mi andrebbe di chiedergli una pizza, cioè non è il tipo di cosa che abbiamo mai fatto insieme.


Embè... Minchia si può dire?


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> No ma neanche mi andrebbe di chiedergli una pizza, cioè non è il tipo di cosa che abbiamo mai fatto insieme.


Manco una cena ti offre.
Ribadisco il concetto di prima.


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Manco una cena ti offre.
> Ribadisco il concetto di prima.


Mi ha offerto una cena la prima volta che ci siamo conosciuti, per il resto qualche cocktail ogni tanto e basta


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi ha offerto una cena la prima volta che ci siamo conosciuti, per il resto qualche cocktail ogni tanto e basta


Ok, già meglio.
Ma non riesci ad ampliare la rosa degli uomini?


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, già meglio.
> Ma non riesci ad ampliare la rosa degli uomini?


Ne ho diversi che mi chiedono di uscire, con uno ero uscita anche due volte, mi ha pagato entrambe le cene e non è andato oltre.... eppure io mi fisso su questi soggetti


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ne ho diversi che mi chiedono di uscire, con uno ero uscita anche due volte, mi ha pagato entrambe le cene e non è andato oltre.... eppure io mi fisso su questi soggetti


Come mai?


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Cioè che si scopa ogni tanto easy e stop.


sì


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Come mai?


Non lo so, provo a capirlo ma non ci riesco. È come se mi faccio del “male” da sola... ma riesco ad essere attratta solo da quelli che poi sono i menefreghisti


----------



## patroclo (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non lo so, provo a capirlo ma non ci riesco. È come se mi faccio del “male” da sola... ma riesco ad essere attratta solo da quelli che poi sono i menefreghisti


.....è un classico delle ragazze innamorarsi degli stronzi, per scoprire che poi....ops....sono stronzi


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non lo so, provo a capirlo ma non ci riesco. È come se mi faccio del “male” da sola... ma riesco ad essere attratta solo da quelli che poi sono i menefreghisti


ma che male  e male, quello al massimo lo senti se uno non sa usarlo bene.

a te piacciono stronzi perchè tutto sommato nemmeno te vuoi impegnarti.  infatti quelli che fanno i seri e ti prospettano la vita tranquilla li scarti perchè ti proietti al momento in cui dovrai stirare e lavare i calzini e la cosa ti fas venire le bolle.

legittimo, però almeno siine consapevole e non infiocchettare la cosa.  perchè nessuno pensa male di te solo perchè ti vuoi divertire, però  il Karma è ironico ma giusto, ti fa incontrare solo stronzi che una volta che ti hanno scopata ti fanno ciao e ti richiamano solo quando gli torna voglia.


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma che male  e male, quello al massimo lo senti se uno non sa usarlo bene.
> 
> a te piacciono stronzi perchè tutto sommato nemmeno te vuoi impegnarti.  infatti quelli che fanno i seri e ti prospettano la vita tranquilla li scarti perchè ti proietti al momento in cui dovrai stirare e lavare i calzini e la cosa ti fas venire le bolle.
> 
> legittimo, però almeno siine consapevole e non infiocchettare la cosa.  perchè nessuno pensa male di te solo perchè ti vuoi divertire, però  il Karma è ironico ma giusto, ti fa incontrare solo stronzi che una volta che ti hanno scopata ti fanno ciao e ti richiamano solo quando gli torna voglia.


Sì esattamente! Hai espresso la cosa giusta... è come se sotto sotto li scelgo perché quelli dei cuoricini e del ti amo mi mettono ansia


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Sì esattamente! Hai espresso la cosa giusta... è come se sotto sotto li scelgo perché quelli dei cuoricini e del ti amo mi mettono ansia


bene, quindi all'ultimo tipo fagli pure il racconto dell'ultima volta che sei stata in piscina e tutta la locale squadra di pallanuoto ci ha provato, se ha fantasie cuck, lo farai uscire pazzo


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene, quindi all'ultimo tipo fagli pure il racconto dell'ultima volta che sei stata in piscina e tutta la locale squadra di pallanuoto ci ha provato, se ha fantasie cuck, lo farai uscire pazzo


Ma non credo  semmai gli chiederò solo di fare un’altra serata. 
vorrei solo sapere se c’è gente come me, se poi questa fase passa e a un certo punto ti accorgi che anche quelli a cui stimare camicie valgono la pena o se rimarrò per sempre così


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

Volevo dire stirare


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma non credo  semmai gli chiederò solo di fare un’altra serata.
> vorrei solo sapere se c’è gente come me, se poi questa fase passa e a un certo punto ti accorgi che anche quelli a cui stimare camicie valgono la pena o se rimarrò per sempre così


non ti si conosce abbastanza da poterti fare un vaticinio.

a senso dovresti trovare un becco contento che delizierai con i racconti delle tue avventure.  perchè arriverà anche il momento in cui vorrai far su famiglia, ma questo non cancellerà la tua indole avventurosa.   però poi boh, chi lo sa come ti comporti davvero con gli uomini?

dicono che c'è a chi piace avere una moglie sportiva al fianco.    vedi che puoi fare


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti si conosce abbastanza da poterti fare un vaticinio.
> 
> a senso dovresti trovare un becco contento che delizierai con i racconti delle tue avventure.  perchè arriverà anche il momento in cui vorrai far su famiglia, ma questo non cancellerà la tua indole avventurosa.   però poi boh, chi lo sa come ti comporti davvero con gli uomini?
> 
> dicono che c'è a chi piace avere una moglie sportiva al fianco.    vedi che puoi fare


Vado 3 volte a settimana in palestra  comunque non lo so, vedrò sicuramente se cambierò nei prossimi anni.


----------



## alberto15 (5 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Come mai?


si vede che la fanno godere e poi stop torna a casa contenta. (sono riduttivo, lo so!)


----------



## ladyred (5 Novembre 2019)

Comunque deciso! Domani sera gli scrivo e poi vi dirò


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh certo.
> Mi ricordo bene in che termini parlasti della tua ex amante quando iniziò la frequentazione con un altro. Assunse proprio un bel valore.


Che c'entra?


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che c'entra?


Ma niente, diciamo che non mi sembrava che a quel punto ti fosse diventata preziosa


----------



## Lara3 (5 Novembre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Concordo
> Però giocherei più sul dirgli che non è l'unico, che ce ne sono altri che ti cercano, che oggi a te domani chissà, fargli leggere qualche messaggio, chiedere il suo consiglio su una possibile altra scopata ecc ecc
> Ovviamente riferirgli subito se ti fai un altro.
> Se conosco la categoria "maschio cinquantenne" (e la conosco ) ci sarà da ridere.


Ho sempre sospettato che un uomo apprezza di più una donna se lei fa la civetta. E che le santi e le fedeli ( pur molto desiderabili) hanno qualche punto in meno .
Vero ?


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho sempre sospettato che un uomo apprezza di più una donna se lei fa la civetta. E che le santi e le fedeli ( pur molto desiderabili) hanno qualche punto in meno .
> Vero ?


Non un uomo in generale ...ma gli uomini “cojoni” e senza palle ... Quelli che hanno la deviazione del sangue che predilige il pisello o che sono così insicuri da credere a chi dice “ uh..mai provato un orgasmo prima di te ..” e loro, credendoci cecenmente ribattono con sguardo e tono ebete “eh ... sono figo vero??..”


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non un uomo in generale ...ma gli uomini “cojoni” e senza palle ... Quelli che hanno la deviazione del sangue che predilige il pisello o che sono così insicuri da credere a chi dice “ uh..mai provato un orgasmo prima di te ..” e loro, credendoci cecenmente ribattono con sguardo e tono ebete “eh ... sono figo vero??..”


Un minimo di capacità seduttive, innate o studiate, coinvolge  più del fascino. Non pensare però soltanto al prototipo di donna civettuola da commedia all'italiana.
Io frequento tedeschi ed olandesi, hanno tratti somatici che possiamo definire esteticamente gradevoli, in media, ma quasi sempre le donne hanno una mimica, una camminata e un modo di approcciare che ha una ridotta caratterizzazione femminile, risultando pertanto meno attraenti di alcune donne mediterranee che col solo sguardo possono risultare seducenti.
La, invece, manifesta disponibilità di una donna, tipica delle civette, è una variante dei rituali di coppia diffusi nei mammiferi e ha lo stesso effetto nell'uomo, anche a livello biochimico. Qui però torniamo al solito discorso, di come l'etica condizioni la biologia.
Come possiamo giudicare o valutare determinati comportamenti? A livello biologico o biochimico o esclusivamente culturale?
La  contraddizione che individua in una donna sui 35, con prole, la disponibilità a cambiare partner per accrescere la differenziazione genetica, tipica della spiegazione biologica, e il valore etico del comportamento, valutato negativamente.
Allo stesso modo l'uomo che viene attratto dai rituali di coppia è ampiamente comprensibile attraverso la biologia, ma discutibile nelle sovrastrutture culturali della nostra etica.
Quello che hai descritto tu è un uomo assolutamente normale dal punto di vista biologico, in quanto adotta un comportamento coerente con le necessità riproduttive della specie, però pericoloso per la stabilità della famiglia, struttura che possiamo inserire in una dimensione più antropologica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un minimo di capacità seduttive, innate o studiate, coinvolge  più del fascino. Non pensare però soltanto al prototipo di donna civettuola da commedia all'italiana.
> Io frequento tedeschi ed olandesi, hanno tratti somatici che possiamo definire esteticamente gradevoli, in media, ma quasi sempre le donne hanno una mimica, una camminata e un modo di approcciare che ha una ridotta caratterizzazione femminile, risultando pertanto meno attraenti di alcune donne mediterranee che col solo sguardo possono risultare seducenti.
> La, invece, manifesta disponibilità di una donna, tipica delle civette, è una variante dei rituali di coppia diffusi nei mammiferi e ha lo stesso effetto nell'uomo, anche a livello biochimico. Qui però torniamo al solito discorso, di come l'etica condizioni la biologia.
> Come possiamo giudicare o valutare determinati comportamenti? A livello biologico o biochimico o esclusivamente culturale?
> ...


più semplicemente quando uno/a t'attizza, t'attizza.

 indipendentemente dalla spiegazione biologica e dell'accrescimento della differenziazione genetica.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho sempre sospettato che un uomo apprezza di più una donna se lei fa la civetta. E che le santi e le fedeli ( pur molto desiderabili) hanno qualche punto in meno .
> Vero ?


Più che altro sarebbe per testare la resistenza di un cinquantenne che, sicuramente, si sarà presentato sicurissimo di sé


----------



## Marjanna (6 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La, invece, manifesta disponibilità di una donna, tipica delle civette, è una variante dei rituali di coppia diffusi nei mammiferi e ha lo stesso effetto nell'uomo, anche a livello biochimico. Qui però torniamo al solito discorso, di come l'etica condizioni la biologia.


Nel mondo animale è quasi sempre il maschio che corteggia. Potremmo dire che la femmina moderna della nostra specie imita certi animali maschi per come si "colora" anche se non credo che le origini di questo copiare siano esclusivamente legati alla riproduzione.
Non ne sono certa al 100% ma l'uso del termine "fare la civetta" pare sia legato alla caccia e all'uso dei richiami vivi.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Parlavo con un ragazzo 10 anni più grande di me da una settimana, siamo stati sempre amici su fb e ci eravamo visti una volta per amici in comune due anni fa, ma da 10 giorni parlavamo ogni giorno su whatsapp. Lui è di Salerno e io Milano, questa mattina ci siamo visti e abbiamo fatto sesso, io rispetto ad altre volte ero un po' piu meno disinibita però i suoi commenti durante il sesso sono stati positivi. oggi mi ha scritto due massaggi veloci e basta...ora io sto male, ma secondo voi non mi considererà più? cosa devo fare? perchè sbaglio sempre con gli uomini


Ha ottenuto ciò che cercava… cosa ti aspettavi una storia d'amore ?!? 
Avanti la proossima !!!


----------



## ladyred (6 Novembre 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ha ottenuto ciò che cercava… cosa ti aspettavi una storia d'amore ?!?
> Avanti la proossima !!!


Bhe dopo quella volta ci siamo visti altre volte e quando torna in zona mi cerca. ma ora sto sotto per un altro


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nel mondo animale è quasi sempre il maschio che corteggia. Potremmo dire che la femmina moderna della nostra specie imita certi animali maschi per come si "colora" anche se non credo che le origini di questo copiare siano esclusivamente legati alla riproduzione.
> Non ne sono certa al 100% ma l'uso del termine "fare la civetta" pare sia legato alla caccia e all'uso dei richiami vivi.


Sì, la civetta era un richiamo nella caccia.
Negli animali la femmina sceglie il maschio tra più pretendenti corteggiatori, nel mondo umano la "donna civetta" si assicura un numero congruo di maschi-corteggiatori tra cui poter scegliere. 
La donna civetta non corteggia, si atteggia.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Bhe dopo quella volta ci siamo visti altre volte e quando torna in zona mi cerca. ma ora sto sotto per un altro


daje


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non lo so, provo a capirlo ma non ci riesco. È come se mi faccio del “male” da sola... ma riesco ad essere attratta solo da quelli che poi sono i menefreghisti


Esiste anche chi si autopunisce.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ma non credo  semmai gli chiederò solo di fare un’altra serata.
> vorrei solo sapere se c’è gente come me, se poi questa fase passa e a un certo punto ti accorgi che anche quelli a cui stimare camicie valgono la pena o se rimarrò per sempre così


Lo puoi capire con una psicoterapeuta


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Bhe dopo quella volta ci siamo visti altre volte e quando torna in zona mi cerca. ma ora sto sotto per un altro


è un dare/avere un incontrarsi per un fine condiviso da entrambi… se sei cosciente di ciò, non dovresti farti alcun problema in merito.. NON CREDI ?


----------



## ladyred (6 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo puoi capire con una psicoterapeuta


non riesco a parlare di queste cose faccia a faccia con una sconosciuta


----------



## Irrisoluto (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> non riesco a parlare di queste cose faccia a faccia con una sconosciuta


ma no, quando ti trovi davanti a una psicoterapeuta non pensi che si tratta di una sconosciuta. 
comunque riguardo al cambiare, non per angosciarti, ma io mai avrei pensato che sarei arrivato alla soglia dei quaranta continuando ad avere in sostanza gli stessi desideri di un quindicenne, eppure...
si cambia meno di quanto si possa credere.
quel che viene meno è solo l'energia...


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> non riesco a parlare di queste cose faccia a faccia con una sconosciuta


ma lascia perdere gli psicoterapeuti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> non riesco a parlare di queste cose faccia a faccia con una sconosciuta



Ho pensato inizialmente  che fossi un fake, ora me ne dai la certezza.


----------



## ladyred (6 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma no, quando ti trovi davanti a una psicoterapeuta non pensi che si tratta di una sconosciuta.
> comunque riguardo al cambiare, non per angosciarti, ma io mai avrei pensato che sarei arrivato alla soglia dei quaranta continuando ad avere in sostanza gli stessi desideri di un quindicenne, eppure...
> si cambia meno di quanto si possa credere.
> quel che viene meno è solo l'energia...


Bhe ci sono stata per gli attacchi di panico qualche anno fa e comunque quando si doveva parlare della sfera più affettiva andavo in difficoltà. Poi per fortuna non ho più avuto attacchi di panico quindi abbiamo smesso di vederci


----------



## ladyred (6 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho pensato inizialmente  che fossi un fake, ora me ne dai la certezza.


Perché? Credo che sia diverso, in un forum dove nessuno ti conosce personalmente e dove sei dietro a una tastiera è più facile aprirsi e dire anche le cose che magari si tengono nascoste


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Bhe ci sono stata per gli attacchi di panico qualche anno fa e comunque quando si doveva parlare della sfera più affettiva andavo in difficoltà. Poi per fortuna non ho più avuto attacchi di panico quindi abbiamo smesso di vederci


e gli attacchi di panico erano dovuti a......?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Perché? Credo che sia diverso, in un forum dove nessuno ti conosce personalmente e dove sei dietro a una tastiera è più facile aprirsi e dire anche le cose che magari si tengono nascoste


Non era riferito al forum, ma alle tue relazioni. 
Non mi sembra che tu sia così timida nel dire, fare, baciare... perché mai uno psicoterapeuta dovrebbe intimidirti?


----------



## ladyred (6 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> e gli attacchi di panico erano dovuti a......?


Storia lunga. Però almeno ne sono uscita!


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era riferito al forum, ma alle tue relazioni.
> Non mi sembra che tu sia così timida nel dire, fare, baciare... perché mai uno psicoterapeuta dovrebbe intimidirti?


Perché è sconosciuto.
Lo diceva anche mia moglie.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Storia lunga. Però almeno ne sono uscita!


meglio così.


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era riferito al forum, ma alle tue relazioni.
> Non mi sembra che tu sia così timida nel dire, fare, baciare... perché mai uno psicoterapeuta dovrebbe intimidirti?


Perchè stare nudi non è togliersi i vestiti. 

E uno psicoterapeuta, se è capace di fare il suo lavoro, è lo specchio in cui guardarti veramente nud*.

Non a caso chi non si vuol guardare trova sempre psicoterapeuti incapaci di fare il loro lavoro.

Non che ne manchino di incapaci eh.
Ma sulla totalità sono piuttosto convinta che tanti incapaci siano semplicemente specchi in cui non si vuol guardare.


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> non riesco a parlare di queste cose faccia a faccia con una sconosciuta


Non è la sconosciuta la questione.
E' il fatto che sul forum non hai altri rimandi se non lettere su uno schermo.
E in quelle lettere ci leggi quel che fa più comodo a te.

In un faccia a faccia, non hai tutto questo spazio di raccontartela.
Perchè ti si rimanderebbero anche emozioni. E sono quelle, che riguardano te, che non vuoi sentire.

Di persona ci sarebbero interferenze che non sei in grado di gestire.


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere gli psicoterapeuti.


Concordo!!

Lo psicoterapeuta da solo, non serve a niente.


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo!!
> 
> Lo psicoterapeuta da solo, non serve a niente.


soprattutto se 1-non c'è motivo di andarci e 2-non credi tu per primo che ti serva


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> soprattutto se 1-non c'è motivo di andarci e 2-non credi tu per primo che ti serva


Il motivo è relativo, visto che dipende dallo sguardo che si concede a se stessi. 

Il fatto di non crederci è centrale.

Trovo puerile inventarsi robe tipo è uno sconosciuto o cagate simili. 
Si è sconosciuti pure dopo 20 anni di matrimonio. E le storie qui dentro raccontano esattamente di questo.
Solo che si crede di conoscersi. Ce la si racconta per sentirsi al sicuro. 

A mio parere tutto sta nel dirsi semplicemente che non si ha desiderio, forza, energia per andare a sollevare il velo. 
E ben così. Mica è scritto da nessuna parte che si debbano sollevare i veli. 

Si sta bene pure velati.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché è sconosciuto.
> Lo diceva anche mia moglie.


No perché si tema che capisca più di ciò che si dice.
Si sottovaluta esplicitamente chi invece a implicitamente si ritiene pericoloso per il proprio instabile equilibrio, sopravvalutandolo. Anch’io sopravvalutavo.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No perché si tema che capisca più di ciò che si dice.
> Si sottovaluta esplicitamente chi invece a implicitamente si ritiene pericoloso per il proprio instabile equilibrio, sopravvalutandolo. Anch’io sopravvalutavo.


Eh?
Capito niente


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh?
> Capito niente


 
Intendo dire che chi dice che uno psicoterapeuta (magari non ne ha mai incontrato uno) non capisce niente o che non ci sia niente da capire (=sottovalutazione esplicita)  lo dice non perché corrisponda al proprio sentire, ma perché ha paura che capisca qualcosa che non vuole conoscere di se stesso. Ma questo è immaginare uno psicoterapeuta come un personaggio speciale, un po’ come quando da bambini la mamma capiva che avevamo mangiato la cioccolata di nascosto, ovviamente avevamo la faccia sporca, ma a noi sembrava che avesse poteri soprannaturali  (=sopravvalutazione implicita).


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendo dire che chi dice che uno psicoterapeuta (magari non ne ha mai incontrato uno) non capisce niente o che non ci sia niente da capire (=sottovalutazione esplicita)  lo dice non perché corrisponda al proprio sentire, ma perché ha paura che capisca qualcosa che non vuole conoscere di se stesso. Ma questo è immaginare uno psicoterapeuta come un personaggio speciale, un po’ come quando da bambini la mamma capiva che avevamo mangiato la cioccolata di nascosto, ovviamente avevamo la faccia sporca, ma a noi sembrava che avesse poteri soprannaturali  (=sopravvalutazione implicita).


Io penso invece alle 100 euro a seduta.
Mia moglie arrivata ai 1000 ha smesso.
Anche perché ha omesso tutto il tempo il vero problema che aveva.
Tutta la storia con l'amante.
Altri soldi buttati via.


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io penso invece alle 100 euro a seduta.
> Mia moglie arrivata ai 1000 ha smesso.
> Anche perché ha omesso tutto il tempo il vero problema che aveva.
> Tutta la storia con l'amante.
> Altri soldi buttati via.


Beh, se vai dallo psyco pagando e ci vai a raccontare cazzate, sei un coglione. 
E mi trattengo dal dire riguardo cura e rispetto nell'uso dei soldi che influisce su un sistema familiare perché sarei veramente bastarda e cattiva. 
E mi trattengo pure riguardo al fatto che curarsi, una volta dentro un sistema familiare, non è solo una responsabilità ma un dovere nei confronti degli altri membri che subiscono le conseguenze della mancanza di impegno. 

E lo psicoterapeuta non c'entra un beneamato.

Questo che descrivi è uno di quei casi in cui si ricorre ai farmaci per la gestione dei sintomi preso atto del fatto che in quello specifico momento non c'è volontà di cura.

"Prima di guarire qualcuno, chiedigli se è disposto a rinunciare alle cose che lo hanno fatto ammalare". (cit. Ippocrate)

Ecco, io questo principio lo inserirei anche nelle prestazioni del sistema sanitario. 

Bene che esista il privato che si fa pagare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io penso invece alle 100 euro a seduta.
> Mia moglie arrivata ai 1000 ha smesso.
> Anche perché ha omesso tutto il tempo il vero problema che aveva.
> Tutta la storia con l'amante.
> Altri soldi buttati via.


Evidentemente, come chi va dalla chiromante, voleva vedere se la terapeuta scopriva da sola, così si è rassicurata,a pagamento, che il suo profondo fosse inattaccabile.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, se vai dallo psyco pagando e ci vai a raccontare cazzate, sei un coglione.
> E mi trattengo dal dire riguardo cura e rispetto nell'uso dei soldi che influisce su un sistema familiare perché sarei veramente bastarda e cattiva.
> E mi trattengo pure riguardo al fatto che curarsi, una volta dentro un sistema familiare, non è solo una responsabilità ma un dovere nei confronti degli altri membri che subiscono le conseguenze della mancanza di impegno.
> 
> ...


Vale anche per chi va dai dietologi.
Ho conosciuto una che viaggiava sui 150kg. Era stata ricoverata diverse volte inutilmente. Ingrassava con l’acqua!
Poi, ero in vacanza e la finestra della mia cucina affacciava sulla sua, la vidi mangiare una insalatiera da 12 persone di panna montata.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente, come chi va dalla chiromante, voleva vedere se la terapeuta scopriva da sola, così si è rassicurata,a pagamento, che il suo profondo fosse inattaccabile.


C'è andata perché l'ha spinta lo psichiatra, con nessuna convinzione a rivelarsi a lei.
Il suo discorso era "Ma perché devo raccontare tutte le cose mie a un'altra persona?".
Ha raccontato, parlando per ore, solo ciò che si sentiva di dire.
Normalmente è una persona riservata. Non si aprirebbe mai con sconosciuti.
Figuriamoci su qualcosa che riguarda i sentimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> C'è andata perché l'ha spinta lo psichiatra, con nessuna convinzione a rivelarsi a lei.
> Il suo discorso era "Ma perché devo raccontare tutte le cose mie a un'altra persona?".
> Ha raccontato, parlando per ore, solo ciò che si sentiva di dire.
> Normalmente è una persona riservata. Non si aprirebbe mai con sconosciuti.
> Figuriamoci su qualcosa che riguarda i sentimenti.


Insomma era il prezzo, metaforico e reale, da pagare per avere i farmaci.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> C'è andata perché l'ha spinta lo psichiatra, con nessuna convinzione a rivelarsi a lei.
> Il suo discorso era "Ma perché devo raccontare tutte le cose mie a un'altra persona?".
> Ha raccontato, parlando per ore, solo ciò che si sentiva di dire.
> Normalmente è una persona riservata. Non si aprirebbe mai con sconosciuti.
> Figuriamoci su qualcosa che riguarda i sentimenti.


Ci sono persone che non raccontano la verità perché significherebbe distorcere l’immagine che hanno di se stessi .(anche a se stessi ).. e non perché sono riservate ...
Una mia amica lasciata dal marito mi confidava il suo terrore che lui avesse un’altra .. mentre poi si è scoperto che l’aveva lasciata perché ne aveva tanti lei . Ti assicuro che quando me ne parlava piangeva ..Non avrebbe mai  pronunciato parole in grado di distorcere l’immagine che io (e se stessa) avevo di lei


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che non raccontano la verità perché significherebbe distorcere l’immagine che hanno di se stessi .(anche a se stessi ).. e non perché sono riservate ...
> Una mia amica lasciata dal marito mi confidava il suo terrore che lui avesse un’altra .. mentre poi si è scoperto che l’aveva lasciata perché ne aveva tanti lei . Ti assicuro che quando me ne parlava piangeva ..Non avrebbe mai  pronunciato parole in grado di distorcere l’immagine che io (e se stessa) avevo di lei


A volte si tradisce per il terrore di essere traditi.
In quei casi gli psicoterapeuti hanno da sudare


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte si tradisce per il terrore di essere traditi.
> In quei casi gli psicoterapeuti hanno da sudare


Uh si si ..tanti


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte si tradisce per il terrore di essere traditi.
> In quei casi gli psicoterapeuti hanno da sudare


Ellamadonna. 
Spero siano rari i casi.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uh si si ..tanti


Ma non è che se la raccontano un po'?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è che se la raccontano un po'?


Ma non lo sanno.
Come fanno a raccontarsela?


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vale anche per chi va dai dietologi.
> Ho conosciuto una che viaggiava sui 150kg. Era stata ricoverata diverse volte inutilmente. Ingrassava con l’acqua!
> Poi, ero in vacanza e la finestra della mia cucina affacciava sulla sua, la vidi mangiare una insalatiera da 12 persone di panna montata.


Vale per tutto, fondamentalmente.

Ed è una questione che riguarda il prendersi la responsabilità di sè oppure no.
E prendersi la responsabilità di sè significa accettare il dolore e la fatica del dolore.

Ma la tendenza è cercare la ricetta magica che permetta di aggirare il dolore, la fatica, l'impegno verso la cura di sè stessi.
Mal di testa, oki.
Mal di pancia, non so che cazzo si prende ma qualcosa si prende.

La pillolina magica e tutto si risolve.
Che la pillolina sia fisica o sia una persona che la rappresenta.

Datemi la soluzione più semplice, meno faticosa possibile e che non mi sposti di mezzo millimetro da dove sono. Che son ben comodo qui.

E in fondo manca l'amore di sè.

Che tristezza.


----------



## ladyred (9 Novembre 2019)

ci siamo visti comunque


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2019)

brava devi essere brava


----------



## ladyred (9 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> brava devi essere brava


eh


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, se vai dallo psyco pagando e ci vai a raccontare cazzate, sei un coglione.
> E mi trattengo dal dire riguardo cura e rispetto nell'uso dei soldi che influisce su un sistema familiare perché sarei veramente bastarda e cattiva.
> E mi trattengo pure riguardo al fatto che curarsi, una volta dentro un sistema familiare, non è solo una responsabilità ma un dovere nei confronti degli altri membri che subiscono le conseguenze della mancanza di impegno.
> 
> ...


Perfetto. Pero' mi viene da chiederti: perché non consideri l'assenza di volontà nel curarsi come parte della malattia?


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Perfetto. Pero' mi viene da chiederti: perché non consideri l'assenza di volontà nel curarsi come parte della malattia?


Però ti accorgi di quando non stai bene. La malattia la curi. Se non lo fai e le scelte ricadono solo su di te, sono cazzi tuoi. E' che il più delle volte hanno ricadute su familiari o sulla società, molto spesso su entrambi. Poi nella malattia mentale ci sono sempre due livelli. Il livello per cui l'assunzione di una molecola ti restituisce  (nella buona ipotesi) quell'impulso vitale  (la volontà) che ti manca. E il livello  (spesso successivo) in cui recuperata una sufficiente compensazione, stabilizzati i sintomi, lavori sulle cause. E questo è un lavoro che una molecola aggiunta da sola non sa fare. La psicoterapia e' sostituibile ed alternativa, fondamentale o inutile. Però fortunatamente i casi in cui perdura la condizione di non poter scegliere di lavorare sulle cause (ancora prima di come lavorare) non fanno troppa statistica. E non solo. Paradossalmente sono quelli che lasciano agli altri che sono intorno ESPERIENZE (anche dure), ma che non creano (nel senso di generare autonomamente) danni. Laddove hai la autonomia di fare danni, la "licenza di uccidere" direi che hai la autonomia anche per scegliere di provare a non farlo. Esula un po' dal parametro  "sono cazzi miei", laddove soprattutto le conseguenze possono non solo ricadere sulla società  (per il che spesso tutti ce ne freghiamo a vario modo, del tipo: fumo, e chissenefrega se poi dovessi stare un bel tempo a carico della AST, e' l'ultimo dei problemi...) ma su chi si ha vicino, in una fase successiva al verificarsi di una malattia: piglio la mia molecola, e il resto affanculo. Io sono una di quelle che di molecole ne ha buttate giù, e le cause le ha mandate lungo tempo affanculo. E quelli che puoi mettere in un cassetto sono al limite alcuni fatti, sempre laddove e fino a quando non influiscano (nel senso di condizionare) il tuo funzionamento. La professionista con cui sto lavorando io mi ha portato l'esempio di un reduce di guerra, che tornato a casa ha avuto vari disturbi (di ansia eccetera... Non ha qui importanza). Non era più in guerra, il "fatto" era passato. Però era arrivato a una conclusione che secondo me  (e in questo la psicoterapeuta dicendolo mi ha rifilato un bel calcio in culo ) e' una buona sintesi di quando volere è dovere, e al contempo potere. Che non è in sé invalidante un mero fatto passato. E' invalidante tutto ciò che da quel momento in poi riesce a costruirci sopra il cervello


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> eh


quindi sai già che vi rvedrete


----------



## ladyred (12 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi sai già che vi rvedrete


Mi ha scritto subito dopo che era stata una cosa fantastica. E che ci saremmo rivisti. Vedremo prossimamente


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> C'è andata perché l'ha spinta lo psichiatra, con nessuna convinzione a rivelarsi a lei.
> Il suo discorso era "Ma perché devo raccontare tutte le cose mie a un'altra persona?".
> Ha raccontato, parlando per ore, solo ciò che si sentiva di dire.
> Normalmente è una persona riservata. Non si aprirebbe mai con sconosciuti.
> Figuriamoci su qualcosa che riguarda i sentimenti.


Pensavo che io sono sempre stata riservata, con carattere socievole, cosa che crea un po’ di confusione.
E in quanto riservata mai sarei andata in un ambiente nudista.
Però non ho problemi a spogliarmi dal medico.
Ugualmente si può essere riservatissimi, ma aprirsi in una psicoterapia.
L’unica cosa che mi bloccherebbe a spogliarmi dal medico sarebbe l’essere sporca.
Forse è la stessa cosa che blocca chi in terapia non dice la verità o quelle verità che sarebbero la porta per cose che considera sporche. La psicoterapia è in sé non giudicante, eppure chi la rifiuta per principio la considera tale.
Magari accetta giudizi da altri e ne appare impermeabile, ma non vuole correre il rischio che siano viste le parti che lui considera sporche e che lui giudica impresentabili.

P.S. Ma è sopravvalutazione @Jacaranda


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo che io sono sempre stata riservata, con carattere socievole, cosa che crea un po’ di confusione.
> E in quanto riservata mai sarei andata in un ambiente nudista.
> Però non ho problemi a spogliarmi dal medico.
> Ugualmente si può essere riservatissimi, ma aprirsi in una psicoterapia.
> ...


Di solito chi è riservato si apre solo con le poche persone verso cui nutre fiducia,
Dal medico ti spogli perché ti fidi di lui e del ruolo che rappresenta, mentre non ti fidi delle persone che potresti trovare su una spiaggia nudista.
Lo stesso vale per lo psicoterapeuta.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito chi è riservato si apre solo con le poche persone verso cui nutre fiducia,
> Dal medico ti spogli perché ti fidi di lui e del ruolo che rappresenta, mentre non ti fidi delle persone che potresti trovare su una spiaggia nudista.


Più che non ti fidi riservi la tua intimità ad altri


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi ha scritto subito dopo che era stata una cosa fantastica. E che ci saremmo rivisti. Vedremo prossimamente


daje


----------



## Lostris (12 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito chi è riservato si apre solo con le poche persone verso cui nutre fiducia,
> Dal medico ti spogli perché ti fidi di lui e del ruolo che rappresenta, mentre non ti fidi delle persone che potresti trovare su una spiaggia nudista.


Cosa c’entra la fiducia? In questo caso è la funzione/bisogno.

Dal medico se e quando mi spoglio è per necessità/ruolo. Posso anche non averlo mai visto prima.

Non è che non mi spoglio su una spiaggia perché non mi fido degli altri, non lo faccio perché non ne sento il bisogno.

poi dipende...
Un’amica parlava del suo medico di base che esordiva con un “si spogli” anche per una congiuntivite.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che non ti fidi riservi la tua intimità ad altri


Esattamente.
Riservi la tua intimità alle persone che scegli tu per tuoi motivi.
Perché ti fidi, perché ti piacciono etc.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2019)

I


danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Riservi la tua intimità alle persone che scegli tu per tuoi motivi.
> Perché ti fidi, perché ti piacciono etc.


non colgo il nesso con la fiducia 
Non ho mica paura. In che senso mi dovrei fidare?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito chi è riservato si apre solo con le poche persone verso cui nutre fiducia,
> Dal medico ti spogli perché ti fidi di lui e del ruolo che rappresenta, mentre non ti fidi delle persone che potresti trovare su una spiaggia nudista.
> Lo stesso vale per lo psicoterapeuta.


Appunto. Di uno psicoterapeuta ci si dovrebbe fidare, come del medico. Costa pure di più.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cosa c’entra la fiducia? In questo caso è la funzione/bisogno.
> 
> Dal medico se e quando mi spoglio è per necessità/ruolo. Posso anche non averlo mai visto prima.
> 
> ...


Beh, se ti fai mettere un dito nel sedere DEVI comunque nutrire una discreta fiducia nella professionalità della persona con cui ti relazioni.
Manco da un amico, intendo dire.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I
> 
> non colgo il nesso con la fiducia
> Non ho mica paura. In che senso mi dovrei fidare?


Fiducia nelle capacità professionali di dare aiuto, penso.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Di uno psicoterapeuta ci si dovrebbe fidare, come del medico. Costa pure di più.


Se gli riconosci il ruolo ti fidi.
Altrimenti è un semplice sconosciuto al quale non ti va di raccontare i cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fiducia nelle capacità professionali di dare aiuto, penso.


Mi riferivo alla spiaggia nudista


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se gli riconosci il ruolo ti fidi.
> Altrimenti è un semplice sconosciuto al quale non ti va di raccontare i cazzi tuoi.


Ma non è obbligatorio.
Se no è come andarsi a confessare dopo una rapina dicendo che si è detto uffa alla mamma


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è obbligatorio.
> Se no è come andarsi a confessare dopo una rapina dicendo che si è detto uffa alla mamma


In un percorso terapeutico è obbligatorio, attualmente.


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Mi ha scritto subito dopo che era stata una cosa fantastica. E che ci saremmo rivisti. Vedremo prossimamente


Secondo te perché per lui è stata "una cosa fantastica"?


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però ti accorgi di quando non stai bene. La malattia la curi. Se non lo fai e le scelte ricadono solo su di te, sono cazzi tuoi. E' che il più delle volte hanno ricadute su familiari o sulla società, molto spesso su entrambi. Poi nella malattia mentale ci sono sempre due livelli. Il livello per cui l'assunzione di una molecola ti restituisce  (nella buona ipotesi) quell'impulso vitale  (la volontà) che ti manca. E il livello  (spesso successivo) in cui recuperata una sufficiente compensazione, stabilizzati i sintomi, lavori sulle cause. E questo è un lavoro che una molecola aggiunta da sola non sa fare. La psicoterapia e' sostituibile ed alternativa, fondamentale o inutile. Però fortunatamente i casi in cui perdura la condizione di non poter scegliere di lavorare sulle cause (ancora prima di come lavorare) non fanno troppa statistica. E non solo. Paradossalmente sono quelli che lasciano agli altri che sono intorno ESPERIENZE (anche dure), ma che non creano (nel senso di generare autonomamente) danni. Laddove hai la autonomia di fare danni, la "licenza di uccidere" direi che hai la autonomia anche per scegliere di provare a non farlo. Esula un po' dal parametro  "sono cazzi miei", laddove soprattutto le conseguenze possono non solo ricadere sulla società  (per il che spesso tutti ce ne freghiamo a vario modo, del tipo: fumo, e chissenefrega se poi dovessi stare un bel tempo a carico della AST, e' l'ultimo dei problemi...) ma su chi si ha vicino, in una fase successiva al verificarsi di una malattia: piglio la mia molecola, e il resto affanculo. Io sono una di quelle che di molecole ne ha buttate giù, e le cause le ha mandate lungo tempo affanculo. E quelli che puoi mettere in un cassetto sono al limite alcuni fatti, sempre laddove e fino a quando non influiscano (nel senso di condizionare) il tuo funzionamento. La professionista con cui sto lavorando io mi ha portato l'esempio di un reduce di guerra, che tornato a casa ha avuto vari disturbi (di ansia eccetera... Non ha qui importanza). Non era più in guerra, il "fatto" era passato. Però era arrivato a una conclusione che secondo me  (e in questo la psicoterapeuta dicendolo mi ha rifilato un bel calcio in culo ) e' una buona sintesi di quando volere è dovere, e al contempo potere. Che non è in sé invalidante un mero fatto passato. E' invalidante tutto ciò che da quel momento in poi riesce a costruirci sopra il cervello


Certo capisco bene la dimensione di responsabilità nel curarsi che sottolinei.
Pero' io continuo a credere che, almeno in alcuni casi, come nella depressione ad esempio, l'immobilismo non abbia nulla a che vedere con la strafottenza nei confronti degli altri o di se stessi, ma con la malattia stessa. Un depresso grave non andrebbe mai a farsi curare, forse neanche richiederebbe dei farmaci, se non avesse la famiglia a spingerlo.
Vale lo stesso anche per l'alcolismo e per le dipendenze in generale.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Certo capisco bene la dimensione di responsabilità nel curarsi che sottolinei.
> Pero' io continuo a credere che, almeno in alcuni casi, come nella depressione ad esempio, l'immobilismo non abbia nulla a che vedere con la strafottenza nei confronti degli altri o di se stessi, ma con la malattia stessa. Un depresso grave non andrebbe mai a farsi curare, forse neanche richiederebbe dei farmaci, se non avesse la famiglia a spingerlo.
> Vale lo stesso anche per l'alcolismo e per le dipendenze in generale.


Ma non è quello. Io sono stata depressa grave. E ti assicuro che in quel periodo stavo talmente male che mi sarei tagliata un braccio, se fosse servito a non stare più così. Figurati cosa era assumere una molecola. Finita la assunzione  (e in quel periodo non sono andata più in là di un monitoraggio atto ad alleviare i sintomi, per poi scalare la cura) non ero più di umore depresso. Ma questo non mi ha evitato  (visto che mi rifiutavo di ascoltare la causa) di non correre il rischio di ricaderci. Rischio più che concreto, direi, visti poi come sono stati certi altri tempi. Alla fine ho scelto di ascoltarmi. Non è passato il tutto da una psicoterapia. Non avevo le risorse necessarie. Ora ho un po' più risorse, peraltro a me sta servendo. Ma avrei anche potuto scegliere di ricaderci con entrambi i piedi, e sapendolo, visto che la strada era nota. I farmaci curando i sintomi ti... Rimettono in piedi. Non determinano in nessun modo i passi successivi, se non nel senso di permetterti di compierli. Poi a volte li si prende a vita, per necessità o per scelta. In questo ultimo caso spesso semplicemente si è scelto di trascinarsi. Sono anche limitanti, gli antidepressivi. E guai se non esistessero, non mi fraintendere.


----------



## ladyred (12 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Secondo te perché per lui è stata "una cosa fantastica"?


La scopata.


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è quello. Io sono stata depressa grave. E ti assicuro che in quel periodo stavo talmente male che mi sarei tagliata un braccio, se fosse servito a non stare più così. Figurati cosa era assumere una molecola. Finita la assunzione  (e in quel periodo non sono andata più in là di un monitoraggio atto ad alleviare i sintomi, per poi scalare la cura) non ero più di umore depresso. Ma questo non mi ha evitato  (visto che mi rifiutavo di ascoltare la causa) di non correre il rischio di ricaderci. Rischio più che concreto, direi, visti poi come sono stati certi altri tempi. Alla fine ho scelto di ascoltarmi. Non è passato il tutto da una psicoterapia. Non avevo le risorse necessarie. Ora ho un po' più risorse, peraltro a me sta servendo. Ma avrei anche potuto scegliere di ricaderci con entrambi i piedi, e sapendolo, visto che la strada era nota. I farmaci curando i sintomi ti... Rimettono in piedi. Non determinano in nessun modo i passi successivi, se non nel senso di permetterti di compierli. Poi a volte li si prende a vita, per necessità o per scelta. In questo ultimo caso spesso semplicemente si è scelto di trascinarsi. Sono anche limitanti, gli antidepressivi. E guai se non esistessero, non mi fraintendere.


Sì ma sul rapporto farmaci/cura e sull'importanza del risalire alla causa capisco benissimo.
Io dicevo solo: evitiamo di colplevolizzare chi non riesce a intraprendere un percorso di guarigione. Mi riferivo soprattutto a quanto diceva @ipazia al riguardo.
Un esempio.
Io per un periodo ho bevuto molto, e non ho avuto problemi a riprendere il controllo.
Potrei pensare: per me è stato semplice, vedi che è una questione di volontà? 
Invece no, è solo perché avevo la fortuna di avere altre risorse, obiettivi, desideri, soprattutto speranze. E averne non è un merito.
Quando vedo i barboni di qui attaccati alla bottiglia dalle 7 di mattina, penso che è semplice giudicare, e che in realtà, dal loro punto di vista, quella è la forma di vita meno dolorosa.


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> La scopata.


Sì avevo intuito. Mi chiedevo cosa l'avesse resa una cosa fantastica.


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Secondo te perché per lui è stata "una cosa fantastica"?


perchè si vede che ladyred a letto ci sa fare.

io eviterei di mettere sul tavolo cose troppo mentali.   qui non c'entra l'amore, ma l'amore per il sesso.


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì ma sul rapporto farmaci/cura e sull'importanza del risalire alla causa capisco benissimo.
> Io dicevo solo: evitiamo di colplevolizzare chi non riesce a intraprendere un percorso di guarigione. Mi riferivo soprattutto a quanto diceva @ipazia al riguardo.
> Un esempio.
> Io per un periodo ho bevuto molto, e non ho avuto problemi a riprendere il controllo.
> ...


Il concetto di  "colpa" e' in sé scivoloso. Parto dal tuo esempio: avevi interessi, obiettivi, passioni che ti hanno  "tirato fuori". In altre. (e per me migliori parole) TI SEI TIRATO FUORI perché avevi "un altro te" di cui avere cura. Diversamente  (visto che poi finire sul gobbo del sistema sanitario non è sentito come colpa) al massimo avresti provato colpa verso te stesso, valutando tuttavia che l'alcol rimaneva una  "medicina" (non a caso lo chiamano pure così, e non a caso viene anche usato come medicina) avresti detto  "cazzi miei, ci penserò, ne esco quando lo voglio, ora mi curo così".
Immagina ora di avere una famiglia.


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il concetto di  "colpa" e' in sé scivoloso. Parto dal tuo esempio: avevi interessi, obiettivi, passioni che ti hanno  "tirato fuori". In altre. (e per me migliori parole) TI SEI TIRATO FUORI perché avevi "un altro te" di cui avere cura. Diversamente  (visto che poi finire sul gobbo del sistema sanitario non è sentito come colpa) al massimo avresti provato colpa verso te stesso, valutando tuttavia che l'alcol rimaneva una  "medicina" (non a caso lo chiamano pure così, e non a caso viene anche usato come medicina) avresti detto  "cazzi miei, ci penserò, ne esco quando lo voglio, ora mi curo così".
> Immagina ora di avere una famiglia.


Avere una famiglia cambia senz'altro la prospettiva.
Ma appunto, spesso chi cade nelle dipendenze o nella depressione non ha una famiglia o non la riconosce più come tale. E se si comporta in modo irresponsabile non è certo perché è uno stronzo menefreghista. Questo volevo dire.


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè si vede che ladyred a letto ci sa fare.
> 
> io eviterei di mettere sul tavolo cose troppo mentali.   qui non c'entra l'amore, ma l'amore per il sesso.


La mia curiosità pruriginosa riguardava proprio il concreto delle prestazioni sessuali di @ladyred


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Avere una famiglia cambia senz'altro la prospettiva.
> Ma appunto, spesso chi cade nelle dipendenze o nella depressione non ha una famiglia o non la riconosce più come tale. E se si comporta in modo irresponsabile non è certo perché è uno stronzo menefreghista. Questo volevo dire.


Sono d’accordo con te. Siamo tutti pronti a trovare deboli coloro che non si liberano di dipendenze diverse dalle nostre. Così come è facile disprezzare un homeless dal caldo o fresco di casa nostra.
Ma la vita degli altri non la conosciamo.
Sto imparando ogni giorno a essere grata per i genitori che ho avuto.


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Avere una famiglia cambia senz'altro la prospettiva.
> Ma appunto, spesso chi cade nelle dipendenze o nella depressione non ha una famiglia o non la riconosce più come tale. E se si comporta in modo irresponsabile non è certo perché è uno stronzo menefreghista. Questo volevo dire.


Non sono d'accordo. Stronzo menefreghista  (anche fosse solo nei confronti di te stesso) lo sei nel momento in cui puoi pure non esserlo. E non è che il comportamento irresponsabile  di cui parli che scrimina. Comportamento irresponsabile significa comportamento privo di responsabilità.  Che non ha nulla a che vedere con la  "infallibilità" (mi pare che tu la stia scambiando). Sono persone che sbagliano e come tali vanno capite. Ma anche un cazzo. Non è che lo sbaglio spoglia dalla responsabilità. Il resto a me suona buonismo, ma non il buonismo che ti porta a offrire aiuto e però anche ad avvisare"si però tu devi muovere il culo per bene".


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La mia curiosità pruriginosa riguardava proprio il concreto delle prestazioni sessuali di @ladyred


invitala in Maremma maiala e chiedile come fa i pompini, se è questo che vuoi sapere


----------



## ladyred (13 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La mia curiosità pruriginosa riguardava proprio il concreto delle prestazioni sessuali di @ladyred


E chi ti devo dire


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> E chi ti devo dire


indovina


----------



## ladyred (13 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> indovina


Bhe può immaginare


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2019)

non ci siamo


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Bhe può immaginare


io non riesco , ad immaginare come possa essere una cosa definita fantastica.
Puoi raccontare ......esempio è venuto a casa mia quando è entrato mi sono fatta trovare nuda seduta sul tavolo.....


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2019)

ecco sta parte qua potremmo stornarla in un 3d su Maremma Maiala, se ladyred ha voglia di raccontarsi


----------



## ladyred (13 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco sta parte qua potremmo stornarla in un 3d su Maremma Maiala, se ladyred ha voglia di raccontarsi


Ok lo farò!


----------



## ladyred (13 Novembre 2019)

Dovete solo dirmi dove trovo quella sezione


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Dovete solo dirmi dove trovo quella sezione





			https://www.tradimento.net/forums/maremma-maiala.11/


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Bhe può immaginare


Anch'io come @Ginevra65 ho difficoltà a immaginare.
Cioè, per me una scopata è fantastica se c'è uno scambio erotico profondo, non se mi svuoto i testicoli nella vagina di una vecchia conoscenza.


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2019)

uno scambio erotico profondo ha come riflesso fisico quello, ma penso che la discxussione possa svilupparsi meglio altrove


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Stronzo menefreghista  (anche fosse solo nei confronti di te stesso) lo sei nel momento in cui puoi pure non esserlo. E non è che il comportamento irresponsabile  di cui parli che scrimina. Comportamento irresponsabile significa comportamento privo di responsabilità.  Che non ha nulla a che vedere con la  "infallibilità" (mi pare che tu la stia scambiando). Sono persone che sbagliano e come tali vanno capite. Ma anche un cazzo. Non è che lo sbaglio spoglia dalla responsabilità. Il resto a me suona buonismo, ma non il buonismo che ti porta a offrire aiuto e però anche ad avvisare"si però tu devi muovere il culo per bene".


Io volevo proprio distinguere responsabilità da colpa. Chi non riesce a uscire da una dipendenza puo' senz'altro essere considerato come responsabile della propria condotta, ma non colpevole. 
Ma questo è un discorso per me molto più ampio, io non considero colpevoli neanche coloro che fanno del male volontariamente e - in apparenza - gratuitamente.

Per ritornare al discorso dipendenze, rimango convinto che chi fa del male prima di tutto a se stesso non puo' essere giudicato alla stregua di uno che fa danni senza fregarsene degli altri. 

Trovo ridicolo accusare di non preoccuparsi della spesa sanitaria uno che condanna se stesso alla demenza alcolica e alla cirrosi. Tutto qui.


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io volevo proprio distinguere responsabilità da colpa. Chi non riesce a uscire da una dipendenza puo' senz'altro essere considerato come responsabile della propria condotta, ma non colpevole.
> Ma questo è un discorso per me molto più ampio, io non considero colpevoli neanche coloro che fanno del male volontariamente e - in apparenza - gratuitamente.
> 
> Per ritornare al discorso dipendenze, rimango convinto che chi fa del male prima di tutto a se stesso non puo' essere giudicato alla stregua di uno che fa danni senza fregarsene degli altri.
> ...


Responsabilità senza colpa ne vedo laddove non sei materialmente in grado di intendere e di volere. Neanche di intendere che sei un danno non solo a te stesso, ma pure per altri. Che se nelle fasi  "up" un alcolizzato non arriva più a realizzare le ripercussioni sugli altri delle sue azioni (anche potenziali), per me va interdetto e curato. Io comunque se per strada incrocio uno attaccato alla canna della bottiglia, e magari sto con mio figlio  (che ritarderebbe ogni mia possibile reazione) cambio volentieri strada. Stessa roba per i tossici. In ogni caso conosco tanti che dicono  "eh vabbè dai, poveretti" che cambiano idea non appena magari uno di quelli fanno uno sfregio alla loro macchina. O i tossici che poverini, che ci vuoi fare? Sono così. E poi dai, non rompono i coglioni a nessuno. Rubano per far soldi per pigliare la roba? Ecchesaramai, di fronte al loro  "dramma". Fino magari al primo scippo. Che se posso evito senza a stare a chiedermi se l'ubriacone o il tossico si trovino in quel momento in fase "up" oppure "down". Non ho accusato nessuno di insensibilità verso la AST, anzi ho pure detto che più o meno lo siamo tutti, insensibili. Un po' meno (anche quando ci curiamo) per i soldi che cacciamo nel privato. Che a quanto pare al solito sono quelli che  "ci toccano". E... No. Non mi e' in alcun modo utile empatizzare con chi se ne fotte dei danni che crea.


----------



## ipazia (18 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Perfetto. Pero' mi viene da chiederti: perché non consideri l'assenza di volontà nel curarsi come parte della malattia?


Perchè è pietismo. 
Ed è derivato di un pensiero che continua a sostenere colpevole vs innocente. 
Che è a sua volta derivato da una concezione della malattia come maledizione. Nella migliore delle ipotesi. 

Siccome io non ragiono in termini di colpe (che allora le si dovrebbe andare a ricercare ai tempi di adamo ed eva, e cito loro non casualmente e non solo per il riferimento temporale) ma in termini di responsabilità, la cosa per me si riduce ai fatti. 

Sei in grado di assumerti la responsabilità della cura di te stesso?
Ne discende un certo livello di autonomia personale. 
Fondamentale per poter non solo fruire dei vantaggi del sistema (familiare e sociale) ma anche di partecipare apportando ricchezza e non debito. 

Non sei in grado di assumerti la cura di te stesso?
Ne discende un altro livello di autonomia personale. 
Altrettanto fondamentale per stabilire come sei in grado di partecipare al sistema o semplicemente esserne fruitore passivo. 

Quindi non solo la considero, la volontà. La valuto.

Ecco perchè citavo Ippocrate. E lo legavo sia al sistema sanitario sia al sistema famiglia. 

Personalmente non condivido il buonismo, il pietismo e il far finta che vada bene quando bene non va. 

Se una situazione non va, non va. 

Se sono una down che non è in grado di accendere i fornelli senza dar fuoco alle tende è dignitoso e rispettoso non solo riconoscermi per quella che sono, ma anche mettermi in condizione di poter fare quello che io so fare e non farmi far danni. 

In tutti i tuoi interventi leggo una pietà che non da dignità, che non da valore alla diversità e che vuole normalizzare. 

Chiacchieravo in questi giorni con amiche che lavorano negli inserimenti lavorativi dei disabili medio-lievi.
Sai quale è la cosa che più li manda fuori di testa?
E' che passano la vita a cercar di essere diversi da quelli che sono per rispondere a richieste che apparentemente sono alla loro portata ma non lo sono nella concretezza. E non lo sono proprio perchè non viene loro riconosciuta la dignità della disabilità. E il rispetto della diversità che portano con il loro vivere. 

Un buon numero finisce a schizzare, psichiatricamente parlando. 

Non è mica bella una vita in cui ti dicono costantemente che la mancanza di volontà è una malattia. 

Anche perchè non è quasi mai mancanza di volontà. 
Nella maggior parte dei casi è proprio mancanza di strumenti per affrontare la situazione. 

E dirselo una buona volta farebbe un gran bene. E sarebbe anche rispettoso.


----------



## ipazia (18 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io volevo proprio distinguere responsabilità da colpa. Chi non riesce a uscire da una dipendenza puo' senz'altro essere considerato come responsabile della propria condotta, ma non colpevole.
> Ma questo è un discorso per me molto più ampio, io non considero colpevoli neanche coloro che fanno del male volontariamente e - in apparenza - gratuitamente.
> 
> Per ritornare al discorso dipendenze, rimango convinto che chi fa del male prima di tutto a se stesso non puo' essere giudicato alla stregua di uno che fa danni senza fregarsene degli altri.
> ...


Per tornare nel discorso dipendenza, se la tua dipendenza fa una madonna di casini a quelli che volenti o nolenti devono averti intorno, allora è bene metterti in condizione di non nuocere.

Continui a pensare al giudizio.
Al colpevole e all'innocente.

Ma nei fatti concreti, quando tuo marito, tuo figlio o figlia, o moglie si sputtana il conto in banca per andare a giocarselo alle macchinette e per comprarsi roba varia e assortita, sono cazzi.
Quando ti vedi arrivare a casa multe su multe, che al netto dei tuoi discorsi arrivano eh, e ti ritrovi 3000, 4000, 5000 e via salendo euro da pagare.
Debiti sparsi ovunque di cui non sia l'esistenza.
Soldi che spariscono dal portafogli, ma mica sono spariti eh, non sono mai esistiti, cosa ti inventi, ma ce l'hai con me?????
E l'ade che bussa e se ne fotte che sei colpevole o innocente eh. Bussa e fa il mazzo. In particolare a chi non ha strumenti.
Macchine distrutte contro muri che, oh my god, man non c'era prima!! giuro!!
E figli che si pippano genitori schizzati che rientrano ubriachi o strafatti sbraitando o sbattendo qui e là.
O figli che si pippano i giri dei bar a giocare l'ultimo numero, giuro!
Parliamo degli episodi di violenza? verbale, tanto per iniziare.
Quella fisica possiamo anche lasciarla fuori. Mi sembra che già questo sia un bel riempitivo, no?

Andiamo un po' nel concreto.

Che nel concreto di colpevole e innocente fotte un cazzo a nessuno.
Nel concreto si tratta di individuare strategie che permettano di non affogare avendo intorno una persona che fa un casino fila l'altro.
E non solo, ti tira dentro, senza manco tu lo sai, nei casini che combina. Con le conseguenze annesse e connesse.

Ho lavorato per un periodo con i tossici, mi sono pippata i figli di 4-5-6 anni che passavano la domenica pomeriggio in comunità invece che a giocare pur di stare col genitore di turno. E pensa che questa era la parte migliore. Di quello che si vedeva.

Continui a parlare di individuo che discende dalla società, ma il ragionamento che fai esclude nei fatti esattamente quello che sostieni.
Ossia che le azioni di uno ricadono su tutti.
E tutti pagano. Volenti o nolenti.

Ho la netta sensazione che si parli tanto, ma di aver messo le mani nella merda poco.

E forse servirebbe andare a metterle le mani nella merda. Quella vera però.
Giusto per farsi una idea di quanto puzza e di come l'odore resta addosso. (che a volte manco basta tenere aperte le finestre)

Perdonami.
Ma veramente ti leggo e scrivi cose che stanno benissimo messe sulla carta.

A me invece viene in mente la vita concreta. E non ha niente a che vedere coi bei discorsi che suonano tanto bene sulla carta.

EDIT: sto scrivendo come se fossimo al bar a fare quattro chiacchiere. Se fossimo al bar ti sarebbe chiaro che è l'argomento che mi coinvolge, il tono sarebbe disteso. Mi rendo conto che solo lo scritto può esser frainteso.


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> EDIT: sto scrivendo come se fossimo al bar a fare quattro chiacchiere. Se fossimo al bar ti sarebbe chiaro che è l'argomento che mi coinvolge, il tono sarebbe disteso. Mi rendo conto che solo lo scritto può esser frainteso.


Figurati, se mi sentissi attaccato per i toni, avrei resistito non più di un paio di giorni su questo forum 
Però è vero che ti capisco fino a un certo punto.

A volte ho l'impressione che anche tu proietti sugli altri ciò di cui hai bisogno per dialettizzare il tuo edificio discorsivo.

Ad esempio, pensarmi invischiato nella logica della colpa e della pietà, ti serve per sviluppare la tua idea di un aldilà da questo schema.

Per convincersi di essere totalmente immuni da certe categorie, può essere molto utile vedere negli altri una schiavitù totale da queste stesse categorie.

Io non gioco così con l'ordine del discorso, sono consapevole della concretezza dei concetti, del fatto cioè che alcuni di essi, per quanto io possa cercare di criticarli, rimangono invischiati nei miei umori, circolano nel mio sangue.

Certo la pietà, la colpa, per carità, roba bruttissima.
Ma io sono fermamente convinto che nessuno che sia cresciuto nella nostra cultura possa dirsene immunizzato.
Mi risponderai probabilmente che infatti no, ma tu lotti ogni giorno per liberartene mentre io mi ci gongolo beatamente.
Ma no, semplicemente non è vero.

E se vuoi parlare di concretezza, io non ho mai lavorato con i tossici, ma ho avuto qualche dipendenza nella mia vita e mi sono anche sentito spesso vicino alla categoria dei ritardati lievi.

Riguardo alla dipendenze, non capisco in cosa il tuo discorso dovrebbe contraddire il mio: ci sono persone che non se ne liberano e non vanno giudicate moralmente per questo. Mica ho detto che non vanno arginate.

Riguardo ai ritardi, io non ho una soluzione, ma ho messo in risalto una contraddizione tra i danni concreti subiti e la mancanza di riconoscimento dell'handicap. E ho aggiunto che a volte ho avuto il desiderio di essere riconosciuto nella mia disabilità (reale o immaginaria che fosse). Non capisco dove sia la contraddizione.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> In tutti i tuoi interventi leggo una pietà che non da dignità, che non da valore alla diversità e che vuole normalizzare.


@Irrisoluto ho trovato esattamente cosa mi dava fastidio quando ti scrisse che per me sei un viscido. Mi serviva di metterlo a fuoco. Grazie zia Ipa.


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> @Irrisoluto ho trovato esattamente cosa mi dava fastidio quando ti scrisse che per me sei un viscido. Mi serviva di metterlo a fuoco. Grazie zia Ipa.


Beato te, perché io invece continuo a non capire 
Considerando che questo giudizio si basa, almeno credo, solo su quello che scrivo qui, vorrei sapere dove la vedete sto pietismo/viscidume, nei miei post.
Non credo basti dire "Nei tuoi post vedo x, y, z".
E' una questione di stile di interazione.
Ho mai detto io "in quello che scrivi vedo la proiezione di un io ipertrofico frustrato nella vita reale"?
Eppure è quello che sento, ma preferisco confrontarmi su elementi concreti e non su sensazioni presentate come cristalline intuizioni di verità.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Un io ipertrofico


E non mi hai visto nudo


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Beato te, perché io invece continuo a non capire
> Considerando che questo giudizio si basa, almeno credo, solo su quello che scrivo qui, vorrei sapere dove la vedete sto pietismo/viscidume, nei miei post.
> Non credo basti dire "Nei tuoi post vedo x, y, z".
> E' una questione di stile di interazione.
> ...


Io sono una di quelli che ti ha segnalato di leggere in certi tuoi interventi una sorta di buonismo spiccio. Che non aiuta. Poverino (eppero' mentre vomiti e lanci bottiglie voltati lontano dalla mia macchina). C'è da dire però che giudichi chi giudica, quindi in qualche misura non sei diverso dai mortali.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha il buonismo di chi dà importanza, troppa, ai giudizi altrui.
Niente di irrisolvibile.


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono una di quelli che ti ha segnalato di leggere in certi tuoi interventi una sorta di buonismo spiccio. Che non aiuta. Poverino (eppero' mentre vomiti e lanci bottiglie voltati lontano dalla mia macchina). C'è da dire però che giudichi chi giudica, quindi in qualche misura non sei diverso dai mortali.


Non mi pare che io e te, né io e Ipazia, ci siamo mai insultati.
"Tu sei un viscido" è un insulto.
Detto cio', non vorrei neanche essere diverso dai mortali 
Semplicemente, conoscendo bene la difficoltà del separarsi da atteggiamenti autolesionisti, invito alla prudenza nel giudizio su chi non ci riesce.
E @danny , questo non ha nulla a che vedere col buonismo, né tantomeno col giudizio degli altri.
I barboni alcolizzati mica mi giudicano.
Continuo a non capire perché volete aggiungere significati ulteriori a qualcosa di molto banale.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi pare che io e te, né io e Ipazia, ci siamo mai insultati.
> "Tu sei un viscido" è un insulto.
> Detto cio', non vorrei neanche essere diverso dai mortali
> Semplicemente, conoscendo bene la difficoltà del separarsi da atteggiamenti autolesionisti, invito alla prudenza nel giudizio su chi non ci riesce.
> ...


Io ho diretto esperienza in casa di chi si è suicidato dopo un lungo e mal curato periodo di esaurimento nervoso.


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mi sono anche sentito spesso vicino alla categoria dei ritardati lievi.


 se tu sei un ritardato io sono Giovanna d'Arco


----------



## spleen (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi pare che io e te, né io e Ipazia, ci siamo mai insultati.
> "Tu sei un viscido" è un insulto.
> Detto cio', non vorrei neanche essere diverso dai mortali
> Semplicemente, conoscendo bene la difficoltà del separarsi da atteggiamenti autolesionisti, invito alla prudenza nel giudizio su chi non ci riesce.
> ...


Il punto è perchè uno non ci riesce. E detto ciò trovo azzardato equiparare una persona che fa della sua debolezza una bandiera in cui avvolgicisi ed annegare rispetto ad una persona che ha degli oggettivi limiti cognitivi o fisici. Ipazia credo abbia cercato di spiegarlo bene, non è una questione di etica, è una questione di pietismo, di un pietismo talmente trofico e mostruso da inghiottire l'esistenza stessa, tutto, compresa la propria dignità, per quanto possa avere ancora un significato questa parola in tempi come questi dove tutto ed il contrario di tutto vengono considerati uguali, nel lessico e nel merito, finendo per parlare del nulla cosmico.


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi pare che io e te, né io e Ipazia, ci siamo mai insultati.
> "Tu sei un viscido" è un insulto.
> Detto cio', non vorrei neanche essere diverso dai mortali
> Semplicemente, conoscendo bene la difficoltà del separarsi da atteggiamenti autolesionisti, invito alla prudenza nel giudizio su chi non ci riesce.
> ...


Ma non ne facevo infatti nessuna questione di insulti. Però dubito che tu ad @Arcistufo abbia iniziato a dare del voi... Peraltro io più che pietismo leggo proprio buonismo , che è un po' la differenza che corre tra chi vede un animale ferito in mezzo alla strada e passa oltre pensando tristemente al padrone che lo ha lasciato incustodito, e chi passa oltre sperando che si sposti al bordo della strada. E se raccontando l'incontro qualcuno si azzarda a dire che sti animali agonizzanti sono  (come in sé sono) anche un pericolo per la sicurezza della strada e' uno che giudica senza capire un cazzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non ne facevo infatti nessuna questione di insulti. Però dubito che tu ad @Arcistufo abbia iniziato a dare del voi... Peraltro io più che pietismo leggo proprio buonismo , che è un po' la differenza che corre tra chi vede un animale ferito in mezzo alla strada e passa oltre pensando tristemente al padrone che lo ha lasciato incustodito, e chi passa oltre sperando che si sposti al bordo della strada. E se raccontando l'incontro qualcuno si azzarda a dire che sti animali agonizzanti sono  (come in sé sono) anche un pericolo per la sicurezza della strada e' uno che giudica senza capire un cazzo.


Deformazione professionale. Di gente che ha lasciato figli orfani per evitare un cane ne ho vista. Io gli passo sopra. Ho messo apposta il bullbar sulla macchina.


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Deformazione professionale. Di gente che ha lasciato figli orfani per evitare un cane ne ho vista. Io gli passo sopra. Ho messo apposta il bullbar sulla macchina.


Io sono tra quelli che istintivamente rischia di finire fuori strada.
Ma ho visto anche i risultati di chi ubriaco o drogato si mette in macchina. E se ne frega di quello che può fare. Poi ovviamente strilla come un aquilotto alla ingiustizia quando gli viene ritirata la patente e contestato il reato.
Mi e' successo anche il caso di un collega dal comportamento molto strano, voleva  "salvare" una società a lui "terza da un fallimento, e a quel titolo mi contattò. Definiti i termini del suo pagamento, ad accordo raggiunto, iniziò a diluire i termini. Fu una telenovela, nel senso che prima mi mando' affanculo perché non accettai di desistere prima ovviamente di avere incassato, poi mi fece tipo... Un centinaio di telefonate  (ma non sto scherzando sul numero), cui seguirono PEC e altro dal contenuto inenarrabile. Googlai, e salto' fuori che il tipo aveva precedenti grossi come una casa in fatto di dipendenze (alcol e droga). Roba che tipo dopo un incidente in auto, finito al P.S. si era rifiutato di sottoporsi ad un esame del sangue poiché a suo dire invasivo della privacy e roba così. Segnalato alla cliente, la quale troncò ogni altra questione in punto affidabilità e responsabilità del suddetto.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono tra quelli che istintivamente rischia di finire fuori strada.
> Ma ho visto anche i risultati di chi ubriaco o drogato si mette in macchina. E se ne frega di quello che può fare. Poi ovviamente strilla come un aquilotto alla ingiustizia quando gli viene ritirata la patente e contestato il reato.
> Mi e' successo anche il caso di un collega dal comportamento molto strano, voleva  "salvare" una società a lui "terza da un fallimento, e a quel titolo mi contattò. Definiti i termini del suo pagamento, ad accordo raggiunto, iniziò a diluire i termini. Fu una telenovela, nel senso che prima mi mando' affanculo perché non accettai di desistere prima ovviamente di avere incassato, poi mi fece tipo... Un centinaio di telefonate  (ma non sto scherzando sul numero), cui seguirono PEC e altro dal contenuto inenarrabile. Googlai, e salto' fuori che il tipo aveva precedenti grossi come una casa in fatto di dipendenze (alcol e droga). Roba che tipo dopo un incidente in auto, finito al P.S. si era rifiutato di sottoporsi ad un esame del sangue poiché a suo dire invasivo della privacy e roba così. Segnalato alla cliente, la quale troncò ogni altra questione in punto affidabilità e responsabilità del suddetto.


I cocainomani sono gente strana.


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Il punto è perchè uno non ci riesce. E detto ciò trovo azzardato equiparare una persona che fa della sua debolezza una bandiera in cui avvolgicisi ed annegare rispetto ad una persona che ha degli oggettivi limiti cognitivi o fisici. Ipazia credo abbia cercato di spiegarlo bene, non è una questione di etica, è una questione di pietismo, di un pietismo talmente trofico e mostruso da inghiottire l'esistenza stessa, tutto, compresa la propria dignità, per quanto possa avere ancora un significato questa parola in tempi come questi dove tutto ed il contrario di tutto vengono considerati uguali, nel lessico e nel merito, finendo per parlare del nulla cosmico.


Per me il punto è proprio che questa distinzione non so in base a cosa la fate, concretamente.
Pensate che chi ai vostri occhi si crogiola nel dolore lo fa perché lo vuole? perché è un coglione? perché è un irresponsabile?
Io sono convinto invece che anche chi _voi pensate _si stia crogiolando, semplicemente non può fare altrimenti, ed è quindi equiparabile a chi ha limiti cognitivi o fisici.
Il punto è proprio questo: io contesto proprio questa distinzione, anche voi ve ne servite per ristabilire, secondo me, la vecchia distinzione buoni/cattivi.
Continuo a non capire cosa caspita c'entri il pietismo o il buonismo.


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I cocainomani sono gente strana.


Eh ma poverini, mica è colpa loro, figurati. Che vuoi che sia una bella pippata, un bel mix con l'alcol, e poi via a fare incidenti. Poi in ospedale si nega l'esame del sangue, si rilascia una bella intervista dicendo che alla bmw si era rotto lo sterzo (meccanico improvvisato) e che si e' visto il mondo ribaltato addosso. Quando tutti sanno quale e' la sua realtà. Basta Google. La prossima volta magari fa secco uno, ma ovviamente non sarà mai sua colpa.


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non ne facevo infatti nessuna questione di insulti. Però dubito che tu ad @Arcistufo abbia iniziato a dare del voi... Peraltro io più che pietismo leggo proprio buonismo , che è un po' la differenza che corre tra chi vede un animale ferito in mezzo alla strada e passa oltre pensando tristemente al padrone che lo ha lasciato incustodito, e chi passa oltre sperando che si sposti al bordo della strada. E se raccontando l'incontro qualcuno si azzarda a dire che sti animali agonizzanti sono  (come in sé sono) anche un pericolo per la sicurezza della strada e' uno che giudica senza capire un cazzo.


Arci si era allineato sul discorso di Ipazia, per questo mi sono rivolto ad entrambi.
Tu fai un discorso più concreto e riesco a seguirti meglio. Certo che se c'è un problema pratico da regolare, lo si regola, mica la vita è un gioco al massacro. 
In realtà quello che dico è molto semplice: o siamo tutti resposabili, allora anche i deficienti cognitivi sono responsabili della propria deficienza, oppure sospendiamo il giudizio per tutti e ci atteniamo solo al mantenimento dell'ordine.
Questo è il piano del mio discorso e non mi interessa spostarmi da questo


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Arci si era allineato sul discorso di Ipazia, per questo mi sono rivolto ad entrambi.
> Tu fai un discorso più concreto e riesco a seguirti meglio. Certo che se c'è un problema pratico da regolare, lo si regola, mica la vita è un gioco al massacro.
> In realtà quello che dico è molto semplice: o siamo tutti resposabili, allora anche i deficienti cognitivi sono responsabili della propria deficienza, oppure sospendiamo il giudizio per tutti e ci atteniamo solo al mantenimento dell'ordine.
> Questo è il piano del mio discorso e non mi interessa spostarmi da questo


Ma cosa vuol dire  "sospendere" il giudizio? Che finché non capita la disgrazia sul gobbo di qualcun altro e' opportuno negare il problema? Qui si parla tanto di propensione al tradimento e di opportunità di evitare chi mostra familiarità con certi comportamenti, e poi si passa sopra a uno che  "poverino, ogni tanto pippa ma non capisce cosa fa"?


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire  "sospendere" il giudizio? Che finché non capita la disgrazia sul gobbo di qualcun altro e' opportuno negare il problema? Qui si parla tanto di propensione al tradimento e di opportunità di evitare chi mostra familiarità con certi comportamenti, e poi si passa sopra a uno che  "poverino, ogni tanto pippa ma non capisce cosa fa"?


Perfetto, mi aiuti a chiarire meglio cosa voglio dire.
Non si tratta di far finta di nulla, anzi.
Ma di trattare il problema solo nella misura in cui è dannoso, eventualmente anche prevenendo, ma senza dare giudizi del tipo "un conto è essere depressi e non riuscire a uscire di casa, altro conto è farsi d'eroina".
Insomma, il mio discorso non porta per nulla a dire "lasciamoli fare poverini". 
Ma solo a non giudicarli. 
Perché la differenza tra uno che ha problemi cognitivi e uno che non riesce a smettere di distruggersi il cervello, nessuno la puo' fare.


----------



## Martes (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Perfetto, mi aiuti a chiarire meglio cosa voglio dire.
> Non si tratta di far finta di nulla, anzi.
> Ma di trattare il problema solo nella misura in cui è dannoso, eventualmente anche prevenendo, ma senza dare giudizi del tipo "un conto è essere depressi e non riuscire a uscire di casa, altro conto è farsi d'eroina".
> Insomma, il mio discorso non porta per nulla a dire "lasciamoli fare poverini".
> ...


Mi sono stufata di mettere dei like: sono perfettamente d'accordo con tutto il tuo discorso


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Mi sono stufata di mettere dei like: sono perfettamente d'accordo con tutto il tuo discorso


Infatti qui é soggetti giudicanti contro soggetti non giudicanti. Peccato che i soggetti non giudicanti tout court siano una presa per il culo.


----------



## spleen (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Per me il punto è proprio che questa distinzione non so in base a cosa la fate, concretamente.
> Pensate che chi ai vostri occhi si crogiola nel dolore lo fa perché lo vuole? perché è un coglione? perché è un irresponsabile?
> Io sono convinto invece che anche chi _voi pensate _si stia crogiolando, semplicemente non può fare altrimenti, ed è quindi equiparabile a chi ha limiti cognitivi o fisici.
> Il punto è proprio questo: io contesto proprio questa distinzione, anche voi ve ne servite per ristabilire, secondo me, la vecchia distinzione buoni/cattivi.
> Continuo a non capire cosa caspita c'entri il pietismo o il buonismo.


Qua non si divide il mondo in buoni o cattivi, l'asilo lo abbiamo finito tutti da un pezzo. Qua si vuole far percepire la differenza di merito e di sostanza che sta nel giudicare le persone piuttosto che le idee e le azioni. 
Posto che non è possibile fare la cosa per le prime, per difetto di conoscenza, è altrettanto vero che posso eccome giudicare nel mio (mio generico) metro personale le seconde, per la ricaduta reale che hanno sulla vita personale e di tutti.
Detto per inciso trovo piuttosto surreale parlare di assenza o sospensione di giudizio parlando dei comportamenti quando già il solo linguaggio ed il processo mentale di ciascuno, nessuno escluso, non se ne può sottrarre.

La responsabilità non è un valore quantistico assoluto ed indivisibile, è una cosa che attiene a ciscuno a seconda delle sue capacità ed è per questo che è distinta anche negli ordinamenti giuridici.
Paragonare un incapace oggettivo a un incapace soggettivo è sbagliato, nel primo manca la potenzialità di correzione o autocorrezione che il secondo ha.

Il pietismo più grande che si possa provare è nei confronti di se stessi, basta da solo a giustificare una larga percentuale delle autoassolutorie e vittimistiche cazzate che ciascuno fa. E non mi sembra che anche qui dentro manchino gli esempi per poterlo capire.


----------



## spleen (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo con te. Siamo tutti pronti a trovare deboli coloro che non si liberano di dipendenze diverse dalle nostre. Così come è facile disprezzare un homeless dal caldo o fresco di casa nostra.
> Ma la vita degli altri non la conosciamo.
> Sto imparando ogni giorno a essere grata per i genitori che ho avuto.


Nondimeno una dipendenza è oggettivamente una dipendenza, mia o degli altri. E non credo che la condivisione o la sua giustificazione la faccia automaticamente diventare una cosa positiva.


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Qua non si divide il mondo in buoni o cattivi, l'asilo lo abbiamo finito tutti da un pezzo. Qua si vuole far percepire la differenza di merito e di sostanza che sta nel giudicare le persone piuttosto che le idee e le azioni.
> Posto che non è possibile fare la cosa per le prime, per difetto di conoscenza, è altrettanto vero che posso eccome giudicare nel mio (mio generico) metro personale le seconde, per la ricaduta reale che hanno sulla vita personale e di tutti.
> Detto per inciso trovo piuttosto surreale parlare di assenza o sospensione di giudizio parlando dei comportamenti quando già il solo linguaggio ed il processo mentale di ciascuno, nessuno escluso, non se ne può sottrarre.
> 
> ...


Innanzitutto, io qui sono sempre stato accusato di essere proprio un esempio tipico di questo vittimismo. Quando invece analizzavo semplicemente i miei limiti. 
La prova, e chi mi segue da anni lo sa, è che alla fine dopo mille pippe e contorsioni autoderisorie, nei limiti delle mie energie mi sono sempre dato da fare per vivere al meglio.

Detto cio', giriamo a vuoto attorno al problema. Mi spiego:

Io sono d'accordissimo con quello che dici.

Contesto solo una cosa e lo faccio con forza: 
che si possa distinguere chi gli "incapaci oggettivi" dagli "incapaci soggettivi".

E lo faccio anche in base alla mia esperienza.
Da bambino mi sono ritrovato spesso a riflettere su quanto fosse ingiusta questa distinzione.
Alle elementari in ogni classe c'era un handicappato DOC, rispettato e coccolato da tutti.
E poi c'era una massa di mezzi scemi, che prendevano mazzate da tutti, dagli insegnanti come dai compagni, alcuni solo dagli insegnanti, altri solo dai compagni.
E pensavo: ma se uno di questi bambini avesse chiesto la "certificazione" di mezzo scemo, non avrebbe trovato un suo equilibrio?

Da bambino desideravo la certificazione.

Oggii credo che la soluzione sia non certificare nessuno, ma solo rispettare le differenze. 

Non ci sono scemi oggettivi e scemi soggettivi, ma solo infinite sfumature e tipi di intelligenza.

Quelli che portano danni alla società, vanno semplicemente arginati, oltre che compresi e rispettati come chiuqnue altro.

E questo si puo' fare, anzi in parte lo facciamo tutti, quando il "mezzo scemo" fa parte della nostra famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Nondimeno una dipendenza è oggettivamente una dipendenza, mia o degli altri. E non credo che la condivisione o la sua giustificazione la faccia automaticamente diventare una cosa positiva.


Io non giustifico mai nessuno, anche perché non sono un giudice. Posso capire o non capire.
Le dipendenze si innestano su strutture fragili. Poi sarebbe bello che tutti riuscissero responsabilmente a non avere dipendenze, soprattutto con ricadute sugli altri. Sarebbe bello.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, io qui sono sempre stato accusato di essere proprio un esempio tipico di questo vittimismo. Quando invece analizzavo semplicemente i miei limiti.
> La prova, e chi mi segue da anni lo sa, è che alla fine dopo mille pippe e contorsioni autoderisorie, nei limiti delle mie energie mi sono sempre dato da fare per vivere al meglio.
> 
> Detto cio', giriamo a vuoto attorno al problema. Mi spiego:
> ...


Siamo tutti mezzi scemi. Quindi inutile ogni certificazione.
Bisogna solo accettare di esserlo e le frustrazioni derivanti dai nostri limiti.


----------



## spleen (19 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, io qui sono sempre stato accusato di essere proprio un esempio tipico di questo vittimismo. Quando invece analizzavo semplicemente i miei limiti.
> La prova, e chi mi segue da anni lo sa, è che alla fine dopo mille pippe e contorsioni autoderisorie, nei limiti delle mie energie mi sono sempre dato da fare per vivere al meglio.
> 
> Detto cio', giriamo a vuoto attorno al problema. Mi spiego:
> ...


Ma è per questo che io sostengo con altrettanta forza e da sempre (puoi verificare) che il metro di giudizio non si deve applicare alle persone ma bensì ai comportamenti.  Per quelli non serve une certificazione per capire se sono da parte di uno scemo, un mezzo scemo o un incapace deduttivo, non so se mi spiego.
A prescindere da come venga tu giudicato qui, non è quello che mi spinge a scrivere, non ho niente contro di te, in fondo sono affaracci tuoi....
Il punto che rimane in sospeso è comunque quello che ho scritto prima, perchè nessuno (o pochi) si chiedono la ragione delle proprie dipendenze? Questo rimane il fulcro del problema.


----------



## spleen (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo tutti mezzi scemi. Quindi inutile ogni certificazione.
> Bisogna solo accettare di esserlo e le frustrazioni derivanti dai nostri limiti.


Dire che siamo tutti scemi è come dire che non lo è nessuno e non mi  piace vivere in una società che nega l'esistenza delle differenze e dei problemi connessi, a prescindere dalla dignità - D o v u t a - a ciascuno. Fino a modificare il linguaggio in una sorta di farisaica soluzione alla cosa. Un sordo rimane tale anche se lo chiamiamiamo diversamente udente. E ciò non risolve i suoi problemi percettivi.
Claudio Appio Cieco Da funzionario fece costruire l'Appia antica, si faceva chiamare Cieco e Claudio che significa storpio. Non aveva nessun timore di giudizio di merito nè nessuna volontà di nascondere..... I Romani!


----------



## spleen (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non giustifico mai nessuno, anche perché non sono un giudice. Posso capire o non capire.
> Le dipendenze si innestano su strutture fragili. Poi sarebbe bello che tutti riuscissero responsabilmente a non avere dipendenze, soprattutto con ricadute sugli altri. Sarebbe bello.


Si invece che sei un giudice, lo siamo tutti. E' la nostra forma mentale che ci induce a farlo, è la nostra natura. La differenza sta nel giudicare gli atti o le persone, questa è la differenza. E non è differenza da poco.

Detto ciò tutti abbiamo delle debolezze e delle fragilità, sono strutturali quanto il metro di giudizio. Il problema non è cercare di non averne affatto ma la comprensione da cosa derivino, questo solo dà strumenti per intervenire o meno, per capire la loro gravità e dove ci porteranno.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Dire che siamo tutti scemi è come dire che non lo è nessuno e non mi  piace vivere in una società che nega l'esistenza delle differenze e dei problemi connessi, a prescindere dalla dignità - D o v u t a - a ciascuno. Fino a modificare il linguaggio in una sorta di farisaica soluzione alla cosa. Un sordo rimane tale anche se lo chiamiamiamo diversamente udente. E ciò non risolve i suoi problemi percettivi.
> Claudio Appio Cieco Da funzionario fece costruire l'Appia antica, si faceva chiamare Cieco e Claudio che significa storpio. Non aveva nessun timore di giudizio di merito nè nessuna volontà di nascondere..... I Romani!


Non rispondevo a te, ma Irrisoluto che vedeva una media di mezzi scemi. Ma tutti lo siamo in quel senso, perché tutti non capiamo qualcosa e non riusciamo in qualcosa.
Non è un alibi per richiedere per tutti indulgenza. Esattamente quello che dici tu.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si invece che sei un giudice, lo siamo tutti. E' la nostra forma mentale che ci induce a farlo, è la nostra natura. La differenza sta nel giudicare gli atti o le persone, questa è la differenza. E non è differenza da poco.
> 
> Detto ciò tutti abbiamo delle debolezze e delle fragilità, sono strutturali quanto il metro di giudizio. Il problema non è cercare di non averne affatto ma la comprensione da cosa derivino, questo solo dà strumenti per intervenire o meno, per capire la loro gravità e dove ci porteranno.


Infatti.
Quando qualcuno dice che non vuole giudizi vuole invece un giudizio indulgente, vuole l’assoluzione. E se volesse solo le attenuanti per il suo caso sarebbe anche comprensibile, in realtà vuole la depenalizzazione per gli atti compiuti!


----------



## ipazia (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> @Irrisoluto ho trovato esattamente cosa mi dava fastidio quando ti scrisse che per me sei un viscido. Mi serviva di metterlo a fuoco. Grazie zia Ipa.


Prego   

Io però non ci trovo viscidità.
La viscidità comporta la piena consapevolezza e più che altro l'intenzionalità.
E per certi versi potrei pure ammirarla una viscidità finalizzata e portata a compimento a testa alta. 
Ci vedrei pienezza, paradossalmente. 

Però comprendo l'obliquità che rilevi, credo almeno, utilizzando la parola viscido.


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Figurati, se mi sentissi attaccato per i toni, avrei resistito non più di un paio di giorni su questo forum
> Però è vero che ti capisco fino a un certo punto.
> 
> A volte ho l'impressione che anche tu proietti sugli altri ciò di cui hai bisogno per dialettizzare il tuo edificio discorsivo.
> ...


Sono contenta che mi leggi per il verso che intendo proporre. Grazie 

Tutti proiettiamo.
La chiave di volta è riconoscere di volta in volta le proprie proiezioni e usarle per impararsi e non per sollevarsi.

Parto dal fondo, perchè davvero irri, non riesco a leggerlo.
Sentirsi disabile, per un qualsiasi motivo, non è minimamente paragonabile ad essere disabile.

E' la differenza fondamentale fra limiti soggettivi (che possono anche essere spostati) e limiti oggettivi (che con tutto quel che si vuole, quelli sono).

SE ti senti zoppo ti senti zoppo, magari cammini pure zoppo perchè ti sei convinto che sia bene così per te, che per te è vantaggioso.
Se sei zoppo, cammini zoppo perchè semplicemente non non puoi ma non hai idea del fatto che può essere diversamente.
La vedi la differenza?

Uso un altro esempio.
L'imbarazzo, idiota, di chi non dice ai ciechi che sono ciechi.
E a me ogni volta che mi capita il genio mi vien da chiedergli "ma sei scemo???"
Un cieco non sa cosa significhi vedere. Se non tramite i racconti altrui.
Di che cazzo ti imbarazzi? (e non è imbarazzo eh...non è voler essere delicati...è ben altro.)

E' davvero vero che l'imbarazzo deriva dalla comprensione dell'altro?
O non è forse una forma distorta e obliqua di compassione che scarica sul cieco la paura di essere ciechi?

E sto cazzo di cieco, oltre a non vederci un cazzo, si ritrova pure circondato da imbecilli che si cagano sotto di fronte alla cecità e pur di non affrontare quella paura in sè la vomitano addosso ad uno che del sole potrà dire un miliardo di cose, ma non di che colore è.

La diversità, il riconoscimento della diversità, è la ricollocazione della propria percezione del limite. Della propria conoscenza del limite.
Il riconoscimento della diversità è smettere di usare se stessi e la norma come parametro. In una pelosa empatia.  

E questo critico chiamandolo pietismo. E buonismo.
Quando mi girano i coglioni, ipocrisia benpensante.

Quindi, quel che sottolinei, ossia il fatto che anche la mancanza di volontà è una malattia deriva da quella famosa linea di demarcazione che a priori definisce ciò che è sano e ciò che è malato (a uso rassicuratorio di chi si colloca fra i sani o i guariti) e che quindi quel limite è indice di malattia.

Invece io sto sostenendo che se sei malato, e non sai/vuoi/puoi curarti. Ok.
Per me non sei semplicemente autonomo. Ti manca proprio una parte fondante il partecipare attivamente ad un sistema sociale dando il tuo personale contributo.
Ergo ti metto in condizione di dare il tuo PERSONALE contributo accettando chi sei, con i tuoi limiti ma non compatendoli e non normalizzandoli.

A bomba.
Sei un depresso e non riesci/vuoi/puoi curarti?
Perfetto.
Non sei però neppure in grado di assumerti la responsabilità di altre vite.

Che è un po' come dire che la ragazza down che potrei essere che non è in grado di accendere i fornelli senza dar fuoco alle tende, magari non le do i fornelli e la metto in condizione di cucinare in altri modi. O di non cucinare proprio.

Se però vuoi essere considerato responsabile e autonomo DEVI, proprio DEVI, essere in grado di assolvere gli stessi compiti di chi lo è.

Quindi se sei malato, ti curi. E ti sbatti a mille per farlo.

A ogni fatto, la sua diretta conseguenza.
Che non è un castigo.
E' prendere la realtà dei fatti, fuori di giudizio per la persona che ha valore e dignità a prescindere dal suo limite, e proprio in considerazione di questo prendere quel limite e non fargli sconto di alcun genere.

Se no, siccome la down è tanto carina e simpatica poveretta, le faccio accendere i fornelli e dar fuoco alla casa.
Poverina, già è down, le tolgo pure i fornelli?

Che in comunità era esemplificato in un piccolissimo intervento:
il tossico di turno voleva schivare giornata (letteralmente) stando a letto dandosi malato.
Perfetto. Sei malato?
Da malati non si fuma, si sta a letto, si riposa e minestrina.
Ti credo. Ti considero e ti accetto in quel che dimostri di te. interamente e senza mediazioni.
Come si fa con chi è autonomo nell'assumersi la responsabilità di sè.

(di solito un buon 80% resuscitava...il restante 20% stava davvero male).

E' semplicissimo dire che corrisponde al fare.
Coerenza interna. Che è qualcosa di ben diverso da quella esterna.

Mi spiego meglio così?


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, io qui sono sempre stato accusato di essere proprio un esempio tipico di questo vittimismo. Quando invece analizzavo semplicemente i miei limiti.
> La prova, e chi mi segue da anni lo sa, è che alla fine dopo mille pippe e contorsioni autoderisorie, nei limiti delle mie energie mi sono sempre dato da fare per vivere al meglio.
> 
> Detto cio', giriamo a vuoto attorno al problema. Mi spiego:
> ...


Ti leggo e continuo a pensare che leggi tanti libri.

Ma forse dovresti iniziare ad andare davvero per strada.

E non con gli occhi del bambino che vedeva coccole dove in realtà si stava chiedendo al mongolo doc mille e mille volte oltre.
Oppure, peggio ancora, che lo si lasciava in quel limbo di coccole materne del cazzo senza permettergli di esprimere le sue potenzialità.

Ma davvero sei ancora ancorato al fatto che la coccolina sia un riconoscimento di affettività?

Ed è esattamente quella coccolina che fa danni.

E quel compresi e rispettati come chiunque.
Chiunque chi???

E non è neppure questione di arginare.
E' questione di fornire spazi e strumenti perchè ci sia espressione.

Arginare è comodo.

Lo sbattimento che deriva dal confrontarsi, conoscere, approfondire l'altro è ben altro.
E significa anche che se tu mongolo doc puoi dare 1, 1 ti chiedo.
Se tu mezzo scemo puoi dare 3, 3 ti chiedo.
E senza sconti.

Diceva uno che non c'è peggior ingiustizia che far parti uguali fra disuguali.

ED esistono non incapaci soggettivi e incapaci oggettivi, ma limiti oggettivi e limiti soggettivi sì.
E su quelli si avrebbe da ragionare.

Continui a sovrappore la persona con i suoi limiti.
E lo fai pure con te stesso.

Ma il limite è solo una delle espressione della persona.

Pensa ai savant che con un colpo d'occhio ti sanno disegnare una mappa particolareggiata.
E di quelli che sfarfallano davanti agli occhi e chi li guarda crede lo facciano per stereotipia. Pensa che capita di scoprire che semplicemente sono ipervisivi e lo fanno in modo funzionale per delimitare il campo visivo.

Limiti @Irrisoluto.

La persona è ben altro.

Mai letto Temple Grandin?
Se no, dovresti.


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Arci si era allineato sul discorso di Ipazia, per questo mi sono rivolto ad entrambi.
> Tu fai un discorso più concreto e riesco a seguirti meglio. Certo che se c'è un problema pratico da regolare, lo si regola, mica la vita è un gioco al massacro.
> In realtà quello che dico è molto semplice: o siamo tutti resposabili, allora anche i deficienti cognitivi sono responsabili della propria deficienza, oppure sospendiamo il giudizio per tutti e ci atteniamo solo al mantenimento dell'ordine.
> Questo è il piano del mio discorso e non mi interessa spostarmi da questo


Siamo tutti responsabili proporzionalmente alla individuale capacità di assumersi responsabilità.

Ergo, se non sei autonomo in questo, non è che sei meno responsabile di chi lo sa fare. Perchè ognuno, nei suoi limiti, è responsabile per sè. 
(non a caso se il disabile prende a calci il compagno mica gli si da il premio perchè è disabile, poverino. E pensa che ci sono pure in giro geni che lo fanno, dimenticandosi che fin tanto che è un piccoletto è un discorso quando poi diventa adulto il discorso cambia parecchio) 
Semplicemente il tuo limite va a pesare su chi ti sta intorno che si trova costretto a caricarsi della responsabilità che tu non ti prendi.
E altrettanto semplicemente non si tratta di mantenere l'ordine, ma di dire pane al pane e vino al vino.

Sei depresso e non sai aver cura del sistema in cui ti sei impegnato a stare?
Sei un peso. Questo è il fatto.
Neutro.
E sei un peso che fa pure danni a chi ti sta intorno.
Non è importante se è intenzionale oppure no. Li fai.

A questo fatto si possono trovare molteplici soluzioni.
Ma il fatto resta.

Oltre il fatto c'è il rispetto della persona.
Quindi se puoi dare 5, ti chiedo 5.
Se puoi dare 3, ti chiedo 3.
Ma non è che siccome, povero, puoi dare 5 allora ti chiedo 4 perchè già sei sfigato così.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Io però non ci trovo viscidità.
> La viscidità comporta la piena consapevolezza e più che altro l'intenzionalità.
> ...


Ormai un po' mi conosci. Riconosco l'utilità del girare attorno all'obiettivo, infatti spesso assumo gente con queste caratteristiche. Ma sul lavoro. Sui sentimenti mi pare tanto una presa per il culo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Io però non ci trovo viscidità.
> La viscidità comporta la piena consapevolezza e più che altro l'intenzionalità.
> ...


uà mi hai fatto a pezzi   



ipazia ha detto:


> Siamo tutti responsabili proporzionalmente alla individuale capacità di assumersi responsabilità.
> 
> Ergo, se non sei autonomo in questo, non è che sei meno responsabile di chi lo sa fare. Perchè ognuno, nei suoi limiti, è responsabile per sè.
> (non a caso se il disabile prende a calci il compagno mica gli si da il premio perchè è disabile, poverino. E pensa che ci sono pure in giro geni che lo fanno, dimenticandosi che fin tanto che è un piccoletto è un discorso quando poi diventa adulto il discorso cambia parecchio)
> ...


comunque a parte le ipotesi su quello che sono, io non capisco più l'oggetto del contendere.
credi davvero che io non sia d'accordo sul chiedere all'altro quanto puo'?
credi davvero che io stia dicendo che bisogna mettere il down ai fornelli?
io sto dicendo che il fulcro per me è riconoscere l'impossibilità di stabilire i limiti tra cio' che possiamo o non possiamo fare.
e lo sai bene.
solo che, e quanto ipotizzi su di me mi autorizza a dirlo, a te interessa principalmente confermare attraverso quello che scrivi la tua strutturatissima visione del mondo.
e finisce per perdere di vista la dimensione dialettica della discussione, incaponendoti sugli assi portanti del tuo ragionamento, sui quali in fondo siamo tutti d'accordo.
ti allora ti faccio due domande, così spero di rompere questo meccanismo per cui opponi meccanicamente il tuo sistema a quello del tuo interlocutore:
a parte gli esempi semplici degli handicap fisici, in cui i limiti delle potenzialità sono evidenti, come stabilisci quello che posso o non posso fare?
seconda domanda: sei sicura che al mezzo scemo si chieda solo cio' che puo' dare?
il problema che sollevavo, e che evidentemente non hai neanche visto perché sei arroccata nel tuo sistema, è proprio che al mezzo scemo si chiede 5 anche se le sue potenzialità sono 3, perché lo si categorizza tra i normali il cui potenziale è valutato a 5.
e attenzione: non sto aderendo a questa distinzione tra normale e patologico, il mio è un discorso fenomenologico volto alla critica di questo meccanismo.
chiaro ora?



spleen ha detto:


> Ma è per questo che io sostengo con altrettanta forza e da sempre (puoi verificare) che il metro di giudizio non si deve applicare alle persone ma bensì ai comportamenti.  Per quelli non serve une certificazione per capire se sono da parte di uno scemo, un mezzo scemo o un incapace deduttivo, non so se mi spiego.
> A prescindere da come venga tu giudicato qui, non è quello che mi spinge a scrivere, non ho niente contro di te, in fondo sono affaracci tuoi....
> Il punto che rimane in sospeso è comunque quello che ho scritto prima, perchè nessuno (o pochi) si chiedono la ragione delle proprie dipendenze? Questo rimane il fulcro del problema.


Capisco il tuo discorso, ma credo che la distinzione tra comportamenti e persona sia una paraculata.
Nel senso che alla fine le azioni derivano da un individuo e negarlo serve solo ad agire sulla (o contro) la persona con la scusa che tanto si sta agendo sui (o contro) i comportamenti.
Chiaro?
Per quanto riguarda le dipendenze, vantarsi di essere immuni è semplice come scaccolarsi.
Ma mi sa che se vi piace tanto criticare le dipendenze è perché sentite l'esigenza di sentirvene immuni.
Ma manco per il ciufolo, in realtà.
La dipendenza è un meccanismo sano alla base, diventa un problema quando nuoce alla vita, propria e degli altri.
E chi nuoce alla vita, propria e degli altri, va semplicemente arginato.
Le origini delle dipendenze sono uguali per tutti, e riguardano il funzionamento stesso del genere umano.
Quello che cambia è l'oggetto della dipendenza.
E io sono convinto che gli oggetti "brutti" te li scegli quando sei a pezzi.


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso, ma credo che la distinzione tra comportamenti e persona sia una paraculata.
> Nel senso che alla fine le azioni derivano da un individuo e negarlo serve solo ad agire sulla (o contro) la persona con la scusa che tanto si sta agendo sui (o contro) i comportamenti.
> Chiaro?
> Per quanto riguarda le dipendenze, vantarsi di essere immuni è semplice come scaccolarsi.
> ...


No, ti garantisco che non hai capito il mio discorso.

Separare il giudizio dell’azione dalla persona non significa esautorare la sua responsabilità in merito, il giochetto sarebbe troppo facile, semplicistico.
Il contrario di quello che ho detto si chiama –pregiudizio- e a te, tanto impegnato a giustificarti rispetto a qualcosa che ad esempio io non ti ho mai addebitato, dovrebbe risultare ben chiaro, specialmente quando dici di non voler differenziare dipendenza da handicap vero. 
(Mi sono spiegato?)
Se associ tout court azione e persona diventa facile affermare cose come: Tu sei nero o zingaro o drogato e perciò –sempre- delinquerai, ruberai, ti drogherai etc. (o sarai sempre dipendente, se ti piace).
Questa è la vera paraculata che semplifica e appiattisce tutto dentro il niente e che viene usata strumentalmente quando si vuole tagliare un discorso o ragionare per partito preso.

Secondariamente non ho mai affermato che sono o siamo immuni da dipendenze, o che noi non ne abbiamo (leggi la mia risposta a Brunetta in proposito). Ho affermato allo sfinimento che la cosa importante è l’analisi e la comprensione vera dell’ origine delle proprie. Non necessariamente di quelle generali del genere umano.
Dell’ origine, capito? Questa è la problematica primaria, tutto il resto sa di aria fritta e potremmo stare mesi a disquisire (cosa che non intendo del resto fare).
E su questo lasciami dire che hai sempre e sottolineo -S e m p r e - nicchiato. L’impressione che qui si è ricavata è che a te non interessi un fico secco analizzare e che tu ci stia benissimo dentro i tuoi problemi. Il motivo presumo lo possa scoprire solo tu.

Non sto del resto scrivendo niente che qualsiasi persona non possa o abbia potuto comprendere. Se poi vuoi trincerarti dietro la tua opinione sulle dipendenze perché a te risulta comodo, o accettabile o figo o altro, figurati a me cosa ….


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ti garantisco che non hai capito il mio discorso.
> 
> Separare il giudizio dell’azione dalla persona non significa esautorare la sua responsabilità in merito, il giochetto sarebbe troppo facile, semplicistico.
> Il contrario di quello che ho detto si chiama –pregiudizio- e a te, tanto impegnato a giustificarti rispetto a qualcosa che ad esempio io non ti ho mai addebitato, dovrebbe risultare ben chiaro, specialmente quando dici di non voler differenziare dipendenza da handicap vero.
> ...


Mi permetto di farti notare che l'associazione tra una categoria (nero zingaro o drogato) e azioni l'hai tirata in ballo ora, ed è diversa dall'assciazione tra individuo e azione di cui parlavi prima.
Ma vabbè l'importante è che ora ci siamo capiti.
E figurati se non sono d'accordo contro i pregiudizi.
Riguardo alla dipendenze, ma di quale origine dovrei parlare? della mia? dovrei fare una seduta di psicanalisi qui sul forum?
che poi effettivamente, dal fatto che tutti ce le abbiamo perché fanno parte del funzionamento degli esseri umani, discende anche il fatto che non sit tratta di liberarsene.
a meno che la dipendenza non sia da qualcosa di nocivo.
ma francamente non è (più) il mio caso.


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> uà mi hai fatto a pezzi
> 
> 
> comunque a parte le ipotesi su quello che sono, io non capisco più l'oggetto del contendere.
> ...


E perchè mai fatto a pezzi? 

Ti giro le domande:

come si stabiliscono i limiti?


Per quanto riguarda la tua prima domanda: mai sentito parlare per esempio di ICF? ICD10? analisi funzionale?
Questo per dare un riferimento teorico.
Poi. Non posso stabilire in assoluto cosa puoi o non puoi fare. E non è fra l'altro assoluto. Se parliamo di soggettività e non di oggettività.
(e a volte anche quando si parla di oggettività, ossia per esempio di un funzionamento, l'oggettività può rivelarsi malleabile manipolando l'ambiente).
Ma posso stabilire la funzionalità in diversi contesti, in diversi momenti, sotto diversi stimoli.
E rilevare.
E creare un quadro. Che è ovviamente, ma lo ribadisco, soggetto ai mutamenti e agli imprevisti.
Presente l'euristica e la complessità? Intese come paradigmi.

E questo risponde alla seconda domanda. Al mezzo scemo posso chiedere 5, 9 o anche 100.
Non è questo a fare una grossa differenza.
La differenza riguarda il come valuto la risposta e per cosa la utilizzo.

Se te la devo dire tutta, e è questo che rintraccio nel tuo discorso, è una corrente sempre più generalizzata per cui la paura di chiedere troppo porta a chiedere poco e un cazzo.
A trovar mille perchè su cui sedersi.
A trovar mille scuse per l'inattività.
Per non attivare la creatività.

L'ho visto pure come studente.
Nella mia seconda laurea ho fatto esami francamente imbarazzanti. Ma davvero.
Mica hanno testato le mie conoscenze.
Hanno confermato attraverso il valutare me una valutazione di sistema, sistema che per autosostenersi non può che promuovere per affermare la sua funzionalità.

E' un qualcosa che ha a che vedere col risparmio energetico.

Individuo una norma. Individuo chi sta sopra e chi sta sotto.
E conservo la norma non spingendo da nessuna parte.
Anzi mantengo stabili le proporzioni in modo da non creare picchi troppo ampi che metterebbero in discussione la norma stessa.
Uso la norma per sostenere la norma.

Per cui il mezzo scemo, poverino, non gli chiedo 5 che poi fallisce.
Non me ne fotte un cazzo che fallisce eh.

Il punto è che non fallisce il mezzo scemo, che semmai conferma se stesso, fallisce il sistema che si rivela inadeguato a rispondere alla diversità che il mezzo scemo presenta.
Per cui magari gli si può chiedere pure 5 ma chiederglielo significa manipolare l'ambiente, la relazione e la valutazione.
Mettendo in discussione il sistema stesso.
Al sistema non piace essere messo in discussione, che discutere significa apportare cambiamenti. E i cambiamenti costano. Per cui si sacrificano parti del sistema sacrificabili e funzionali allo scopo. Per esempio il sistema di istruzione. 

Quel "poverino", quel discorso sulla volontà da cui siamo partiti sostiene esattamente questa omeostasi.

A parte che più che di volontà, sarebbe magari il caso di parlare di motivazione. Roba misurabile e pure lavorabile.

E quel poverino esiste solo nello sguardo dell'osservatore.

Roba che non riguarda l'altro ma quell'empatia pelosa per cui mettendosi nei panni dell'altro (senza poterlo fare e facendolo secondo i propri paradigmi) lo sguardo che si rivolge al sè in quei panni non è amorevole ma è giudicante e rifiutante di quella possibilità per sè.
E' a sè che si dice poverino. Ed è se stessi che si accomoda in quella posizione.

A me non vien da dire poverino a nessuno.
Dal disabile che si mangia la merda al tossico che fa i casini.

Non vedo poverini.
Vedo percorsi di vita.
Che si sviluppano seguendo quella particolare linea narrativa.
E in ognuno vedo vitalità e espressione.
Posso sentirmi più o meno vicina.

Vedo chi in quel poverino ci sguazza. E come quel poverino nutre lo sguazzare.

E questo è il motivo per cui manco mi metto a pensare al dolore del barbone attaccato al tavernello.
Non lo posso comprendere quel dolore. Vedo che il tavernello è funzionale a non ascoltare quel dolore.
E non c'è giudizio.
Semplicemente vedo la fuga. E la chiamo col suo nome.

E non la uso per scusare le merdate che ti possono combinare le persone mentre sfuggono al loro dolore, seminandolo a destra e a manca.

Questo mi porta a riconoscere la responsabilità di quelle azioni a chi le compie.
E sono le azioni che valuto proprio perchè so che la persona non si completa nelle sue azioni.

Detto in altri termini, se rompo un vaso, posso spiegarmi i perchè, i percome, i percosa, ma il vaso è rotto comunque.
E se sui perchè non posso che farci razionalizzazione, teoria, il vaso rotto posso invece ricomporlo oppure buttarlo.

Il pietismo invece impedisce esattamente questo.
Povero...e intanto i cocci sono in terra, o in mano a qualcun altro. Perchè, poverino, come può sapere il suo limite?
Non ce la fa...la mancanza di volontà è parte del suo essere malat*.

Vedi, lavorando mi è capitato di prenderle. Seriamente.
Mi sono portata i miei ematomi addosso.
Ho usato la razionalizzazione per comprendere cosa fosse accaduto, cosa non avessi attivato o cosa avessi attivato senza ben rendermene conto.
Ho criticato il mio operato.
Ho attraversato la rabbia. E credimi, se anche te le da un poverino, i coglioni ti girano parecchio e di rabbia ne mastichi.
Perchè a prescindere le hai prese. Gratis.
Ed è questo il punto.

Razionalizzo e comprendo.
Ma il fatto resta.

E c'è comunque richiesta di responsabilità.
E richiesta di assunzione di responsabilità di fronte al fatto. Che è visibile.
Io ho chiesto risposta di quegli ematomi e responsabilità proporzionale a chi me li aveva inferti.
Quegli ematomi e la richiesta di responsabilità sono diventati uno strumento per lavorare esattamente sulla consapevolezza di sè e del fatto che le proprie azioni ricadono anche sugli altri. Ossia responsabilità e corresponsabilità.

Ed è esattamente in questa richiesta di presenza che ti do dignità e valore. Nella proporzionalità riconosco la tua diversità. Nel non farti sconti riconosco la tua appartenenza al sistema stesso.

Ti è chiaro adesso cosa ti sto criticando?

Non mi interessano le teorie. Di quelle si parla bene al bar.

Mi interessano i fatti.

Quindi se vai dallo psyco e usi quei soldi per non fare un cazzo, ti riconosco che stai sprecando anche i miei soldi e nel contesto del nostro impegno sei un coglione.
Posso dispiacermi se non ce la fai, e farmi le mene sulla volontà o i sensi di colpa sulla motivazione, ma quei soldi anche miei che sprechi sono un fatto.
Come è un fatto il fatto che fai finta di curarti e le conseguenze del tuo non curarti ricadono in un ambito che non può che subire.
L'alternativa è sfanculare.

Mettere questo nell'ambito della malattia, è una paraculata.

Per la persona che lo fa e per chi ha troppa paura di uscire da un sistema.

Non a caso, in caso di dipendenza in particolare, si parla di sistema famiglia dipendente.

Ed anche nel caso delle patologie gravi.

In tutto il discorso che fai sull'impossibilità dell'individuo, finisci per dimenticarti della corresponsabilità.

E guarda che pure un bambino è corresponsabile.
Se a scuola spacca un banco pagano i suoi genitori e il bambino è corresponsabile di quei soldi spesi per ripagare un suo danno.
Purtroppo la maggior parte delle famiglie si dimentica oramai questo aspetto e finisce con il "povero, è un bambino".

Prendi questo esempio e spostalo qui e là.

Quello che varia è la risposta che chiedo all'individuo.
Quindi ad un disabile grave che ha a disposizione i fornelli e da fuoco alla casa chiederò una risposta di un certo tipo.
Ma la casa è bruciata e per riavere la casa serviranno soldi che non contano il fatto che è bruciata a causa del disabile.
Quindi ad un tossico che svuota il conto corrente chiederò una risposta di un certo tipo.
Ma il conto corrente è vuoto e fare la spesa la vedo grigia andando al sueprmercato spiegando che il conto è vuoto perchè il tossico (e non parlo di sostanze e basta eh) lo ha svuotato. Il supermercato ti da cibo in cambio di soldi.


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ormai un po' mi conosci. Riconosco l'utilità del girare attorno all'obiettivo, infatti spesso assumo gente con queste caratteristiche. Ma sul lavoro. Sui sentimenti mi pare tanto una presa per il culo.


Perchè dici girare intorno? 

Non vedo del viscido in irrisoluto. 
Vedo l'obliquità e un non andare dritto al punto. Una tensione al trovare mille giustificazioni ad ogni cosa, scappatoie.
Vedo un costante razionalizzare cose che non hanno, a mio parere, la minima necessità di razionalizzazione. 
Ma capisco che è una sua necessità quella del razionalizzare. 
E gli riconosco che questo lo porta a stare spesso in un mondo teorico e poco nel mondo della strada. 

Quando parla dei tossici, per dire, mi fa venire una gran voglia di spedirlo per una tre giorni 
E non per altro se non per fargli toccare con mano l'umanità sporca da cui ho costantemente la sensazione lui si voglia distanziare.
Anche ed in particolare spalmandosela addosso. 

Mi fa molto venire in mente quei tipi che si compravano dallo spaccino di turno i moment convinti di essersi comprati le paste superifghe. 
E si sballavano pure. Col moment. 

Una sorta di preda facile. E penso che a lui piaccia per certi versi essere una preda facile. 

Io vedo questo, da qui e non da ora. 

Ma non lo vedo viscido. 

E, questa è interpretazione libera, credo che lui provi davvero pena per il barbone, il tossico o per le ex che lo bullizzano, ma sono altrettanto convinta che sia di se stesso che ha pena. E che sia con se stesso la battaglia per l'adeguatezza o meno. 
Metterla sull'altro credo, altra libera interpretazione, che gli consenta di confermarsi "meglio". Sopravvalutandosi. 
E prendendo inevitabilmente le batoste che lo portano a sentirsi poi inadeguato. Necessariamente. 

Credo, ennesima interpretazione, che non si riconosca la sua umanità. E non riesca a commuoversi di sè, delle sue debolezze e delle sue fragilità. Minando così alla radice i suoi punti di forza. E finendo negli assoluti per ribilanciare. 

Ma è tutta libera interpretazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè dici girare intorno?
> 
> Non vedo del viscido in irrisoluto.
> Vedo l'obliquità e un non andare dritto al punto. Una tensione al trovare mille giustificazioni ad ogni cosa, scappatoie.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. Lui debolezze e fragilità le eleva a virtù invece di eliderle dalla vita che vorrebbe. Per me. Come quei coglioni che straparlano sugli animali che sono meglio delle persone.



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi permetto di farti notare che l'associazione tra una categoria (nero zingaro o drogato) e azioni l'hai tirata in ballo ora, ed è diversa dall'assciazione tra individuo e azione di cui parlavi prima.
> Ma vabbè l'importante è che ora ci siamo capiti.
> E figurati se non sono d'accordo contro i pregiudizi.
> *Riguardo alla dipendenze, ma di quale origine dovrei parlare? della mia? dovrei fare una seduta di psicanalisi qui sul forum?*
> ...


Fuggì.



ipazia ha detto:


> E non la uso per scusare le merdate che ti possono combinare le persone mentre sfuggono al loro dolore, seminandolo a destra e a manca.


Vangelo.
E.
Vale anche per traditi (scusate, guardavo l'insegna)


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Lui debolezze e fragilità le eleva a virtù invece di eliderle dalla vita che vorrebbe. Per me. Come quei coglioni che straparlano sugli animali che sono meglio delle persone.


umh...io non penso si possano elidere.

Sono parte della composizione. E come tutte le altre parti trattate.
Con cura e rispetto.
E in costante tensione al miglioramento.
Per me.
Io sono fragilissima e debole.
 E non ho la minima intenzione di elidere. 
Ma sono i miei demoni e i miei fantasmi, e guai a chi me li tocca.

Poi lui fa un giro aggrovigliato con le sue fragilità. Le loda ed al contempo le usa come frusta.
Praticamente una sessione, ma da solo. E in tutte le parti.

Io comunque tendenzialmente preferisco le bestie alle persone.
Non perchè penso siano migliori. Sarebbe come paragonare mele con le pere.
Semplicemente non rompono i coglioni come sanno fare le persone.
Le persone sono pesanti nella maggior parte dei casi. Mi stancano. Le bestie sono riposanti.
Come lo è andare a mettere le mani nella terra. In silenzio e senza nessuno intorno che fa casino.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vangelo.
> E.
> Vale anche per traditi (scusate, guardavo l'insegna)


Vale per tutti.

Allargando un po', chi non è padrone del proprio dolore e lo dissemina qui e là fa gran casini. 
E il casino è che li fa raccontandosi che li fa per la ragione giusta. 

Come se il dolore desse l'autorizzazione a qualcosa d'altro.


----------



## feather (21 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> non si riconosca la sua umanità. E non riesca a commuoversi di sè, delle sue debolezze e delle sue fragilità. Minando così alla radice i suoi punti di forza. E finendo negli assoluti per ribilanciare.


Molto interessante questo passaggio!
Credo di conoscerne un altro che tende a fare questo


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Molto interessante questo passaggio!
> *Credo di conoscerne un altro che tende a fare questo*


Dici?


----------



## feather (21 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dici?


Eh.. A saperlo fare.. ci fosse un manuale..


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Eh.. A saperlo fare.. ci fosse un manuale..


Io non credo ci sia un saperlo o un non saperlo fare. 
Proprio perchè non c'è un manuale, non c'è un modo giusto o uno sbagliato di farlo.

Ci sono modi che creano benessere oppure no. 

E credo che la questione sia farlo oppure no. 
Tipo allenarsi.
Ci si allena, si prendono una scarica di botte, si va avanti ad allenarsi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me non vien da dire poverino a nessuno.


ma neanche a me...


ipazia ha detto:


> E, questa è interpretazione libera, credo che lui provi davvero pena per il barbone, il tossico o per le ex che lo bullizzano, ma sono altrettanto convinta che sia di se stesso che ha pena. E che sia con se stesso la battaglia per l'adeguatezza o meno.
> Metterla sull'altro credo, altra libera interpretazione, che gli consenta di confermarsi "meglio". Sopravvalutandosi.
> E prendendo inevitabilmente le batoste che lo portano a sentirsi poi inadeguato. Necessariamente.


e non provo neanche pena. 
in verità il problema è che nel dialogo, sempre in qualunque contesto ma in questo forum il meccanismo è portato al parossismo, si aggiunge sempre qualcosa di più al discorso dell'altro, e si finisce come nel gioco del telefono senza fili.
e sono ovviamente anche d'accordo sulla necessità pratica di evitare i danni provocati da chicchessia.

volevo e voglio soltanto sottolineare la difficoltà, o meglio l'impossibilità, di tracciare un limite tra la patologia (subita per definizione) e la negligenza (con tutto cio' che comporta, in termini di responsabilità, danni ecc.).
e non lo vedo per nulla in contraddizione con la necessità pratica che giustamente difendi.

per venire poi alle "libere interpretazioni" su di me, leggendoti mi veniva da dire "è possibile", "bella chiave di lettura", ecc.
il problema pero' è che le chiavi di lettura, se sono ben studiate come le tue, si adattano a ogni situazione.
questo non significa pero' che siano vere per ogni situazione.

comunque, nel caso specifico, mi trovo particolarmente d'accordo sul meccanismo di sopravvalutazione - svalutazione - frustrazione.
ed è forse la sola cosa che mi interessa cambiare di me, in questo momento.
e forse, sia detto sottovoce, ci sto riuscendo.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma neanche a me...
> 
> e non provo neanche pena.
> in verità il problema è che nel dialogo, sempre in qualunque contesto ma in questo forum il meccanismo è portato al parossismo, si aggiunge sempre qualcosa di più al discorso dell'altro, e si finisce come nel gioco del telefono senza fili.
> ...


E allora però, cosa trovi di importante nel far ricadere la volontà nella malattia? 
Perchè è da lì che siam partiti.   

Sono libere interpretazioni buttate lì...quasi un gioco di indovinelli. 
Non hanno altra pretesa. 

Qui ci scriviamo, manca tutta la non verbalità.
Che io uso per chiarirmi le idee sull'altro. 

Se quello è il meccanismo che attui, bene che tu stia imparando a gestirlo. 
E' in effetti una limitazione non indifferente. 
Per stare bene con se stessi intendo.


----------

